# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Le propritaire de Parler, lalternative  anti-censure   Twitter, a licenci 75% du personnel

## Stan Adkens

*Twitter verrouille le compte du prsident Trump pendant 12 heures et l'avertit d'une suspension permanente,*
*Facebook retire ses publications incrimines et dclare une  situation durgence*  

Dans un revirement de sa politique de longue date, Twitter a verrouill le compte du prsident Donald Trump pendant 12 heures aprs avoir retir trois tweets qui contenaient des  violations graves et rptes  de sa politique d'intgrit civique. Le compte sera dfinitivement suspendu si les violations se poursuivent et ne sera pas dverrouill tant que Donald Trump n'aura pas supprim entirement les tweets incrimins. Cette dcision intervient aprs que Trump ait tweet une vido qui, selon Twitter, prsentait un  risque de violence .

 En raison de la situation violente sans prcdent et continue  Washington, DC, nous avons exig la suppression de trois tweets @realDonaldTrump qui ont t posts plus tt dans la journe pour des violations rptes et graves de notre politique d'intgrit civique , a tweet le compte Twitter Safety. Le compte de Trump sera bloqu pendant au moins 12 heures, et le restera au-del, tant que les tweets ne seront pas supprims, daprs le rseau social.


 Cela signifie que le compte de @realDonaldTrump sera verrouill pendant 12 heures aprs le retrait de ces Tweets. Si les Tweets ne sont pas supprims, le compte restera verrouill. Les futures violations des rgles de Twitter, y compris nos politiques d'intgrit civique ou de menaces violentes, entraneront la suspension permanente du compte @realDonaldTrump .

Les tweets supprims comprennent des contenus qui ont t signals par le service,  en raison d'un risque de violence , et qui sont tous arrivs  la suite d'une violente prise d'assaut du Capitole. Les trois tweets retirs comprennent une vido prenregistre qui suppliait les meutiers de  rentrer chez eux , sans blmer leur action. Il a plutt ajout :  Nous vous aimons ; vous tes trs spciaux . 

Trump a test  plusieurs reprises les politiques des rseaux de mdias sociaux, mais ses messages ont parfois reu un traitement spcial en raison de son statut. Twitter a restreint, mais n'a pas supprim, une dclaration de Trump selon laquelle  quand le pillage commence, la fusillade commence  en vertu de ses rgles contre la glorification de la violence. Il a rappel une rgle qui considre les dclarations des dirigeants mondiaux comme particulirement remarquables.

Le service a longtemps soutenu que les tweets d'une personnalit minente comme Trump taient dans l'intrt du public, malgr le fait qu'ils ne respectaient pas les conditions de service. Selon les directives de Twitter : "Une fonction essentielle de notre service est de fournir un lieu o les gens peuvent rpondre ouvertement et publiquement  leurs dirigeants et les tenir responsables. Dans cette optique, il existe certains cas o il peut tre dans l'intrt du public d'avoir accs  certains Tweets, mme s'ils seraient autrement en violation de nos rgles."

Tout au long de l'lection prsidentielle de 2020, la plateforme a appos des tiquettes sur des dizaines de tweets de Trump qui faisaient des affirmations fausses ou trompeuses sur la fraude lectorale. Elle a galement supprim les contenus de Trump qui faisaient l'objet d'une revendication de droits d'auteur. Toutefois, il semble que ce soit la premire fois que Twitter a signal un des tweets du prsident comme prsentant  un risque de violence .

Mercredi, Twitter a dclar que cette politique n'tait plus sa priorit absolue en lanant un avertissement clair au prsident :  Les futures violations des rgles de Twitter, y compris nos politiques d'intgrit civique ou de menaces violentes, entraneront la suspension permanente du compte @realDonaldTrump. Notre politique d'intrt public - qui a guid notre action de mise en application dans ce domaine pendant des annes - se termine lorsque nous pensons que le risque de prjudice est plus lev et/ou plus grave .

Par ailleurs, le prsident Donald Trump perdra les privilges Twitter dont il bnficie en tant que leader mondial lorsque le prsident lu Joe Biden prendra ses fonctions le 20 janvier 2021. Twitter a confirm que le compte @realDonaldTrump de Donald Trump sera soumis aux mmes rgles que tout autre utilisateur - y compris l'interdiction d'inciter  la violence et de publier de fausses informations sur le vote ou la pandmie de coronavirus. Ces changements concerneront le compte personnel de Trump. Les comptes spcifiques  un poste comme @WhiteHouse, @POTUS et @FLOTUS sont transfrs  la nouvelle administration aprs le dpart d'un prsident sortant.

*Facebook interdit le prsident pour 24h et dclare une "situation durgence"*

Facebook a dcid, un peu plus tard mercredi, de retirer de sa plateforme la courte dclaration vido faite par le prsident Donald Trump, o il appelait ses partisans   rentrer chez eux maintenant , tout en continuant  offrir sa sympathie aux meutiers et en rptant la fausse information  selon laquelle l'lection tait  frauduleuse . Le rseau social a aussi suspendu la publication de Trump sur son site pour les prochaines 24 heures. L'entreprise a galement dclar dans un article de blog qu'elle rechercherait et supprimerait tout contenu sur Facebook et Instagram en faveur de la violence au Capitole mercredi, ainsi que  les tentatives de reprise de la violence jeudi ou dans les jours  venir .


Tout a commenc mercredi lorsquun nombre croissant de groupes et d'individus ont appel sur Twitter  suspendre le compte du prsident Donald Trump alors qu'une foule de ses partisans a pris d'assaut et occup le US Capitole, envoyant les membres du Congrs fuir la session au cours de laquelle ils taient censs certifier les rsultats de l'lection prsidentielle de 2020. Plusieurs groupes de partisans de Trump ont prvu pendant des semaines de se runir  Washington, DC, mercredi pour un rassemblement "Stop the Steal" afin de protester contre les rsultats de l'lection de 2020 et de demander que Trump soit dclar vainqueur  la place du prsident lu Joe Biden, qui a remport  la fois le vote populaire et le Collge lectoral.

La situation aux alentours du Capitole sest vite dgrade de faon spectaculaire occasionnant le dcs dune femme, qui a t abattue lors de linsurrection dans des circonstances floues. Trump s'est adress  la foule alors que le Congrs se runissait pour commencer  certifier officiellement les votes du collge lectoral. Dans son discours, Trump a jur de  ne jamais cder , ajoutant :  Cela n'arrivera jamais. On ne concde pas quand il y a un dcs. Notre pays en a assez. Nous n'en supporterons pas plus .

Dans une dclaration rare sur Twitter qui illustre toute la gravit de la situation, un haut responsable de Facebook a voqu une  situation durgence  ncessitant de la part du rseau social de prendre des mesures appropries. 

 Il s'agit d'une situation d'urgence et nous prenons les mesures d'urgence appropries, y compris le retrait de la vido du prsident Trump , a dclar Guy Rosen, vice-prsident de l'intgrit de Facebook.  Nous l'avons retire parce que, tout bien considr, nous pensons qu'elle contribue au risque de violence permanente plutt que de le rduire .


Dans un autre tweet, Trump a rejet la faute sur le vice-prsident Mike Pence, qu'il a exhort  plusieurs reprises  trouver un moyen d'invalider les rsultats de l'lection.  Mike Pence n'a pas eu le courage de faire ce qui aurait d tre fait pour protger notre pays et notre Constitution, en donnant aux tats une chance de certifier un ensemble de faits corrigs, et non les faits frauduleux ou inexacts qu'on leur avait demand de certifier auparavant , a crit Trump.  Les tats-Unis exigent la vrit ! 

Twitter a dabord appos une tiquette sur la vido tweete et la laiss en ligne, disant :  Cette affirmation de fraude lectorale est conteste, et ce tweet ne peut pas tre rpondu, retweet ou lik en raison d'un risque de violence , avant de la supprimer un peu plus tard. YouTube a galement retir la vido de Trump de son service. 

*Des appels  la suppression du compte Twitter de Trump et des critiques envers les mdias sociaux*

Si les grandes plateformes ont commenc  prendre des mesures, elles sont toutefois la cible de critiques. La violence tant dj bien engage, plusieurs utilisateurs de Twitter ont immdiatement appel le PDG de l'entreprise, Jack Dorsey,  prendre des mesures plus fermes contre le compte du prsident.

 Les extrmistes doivent tre pris au mot , a dclar Jonathan Greenblatt, PDG de la Ligue anti-diffamation, dans une dclaration crite.  Il y a d'abord eu une rhtorique instable en ligne, puis des appels explicites  la violence et maintenant les gens agissent sur ces appels dans la capitale du pays et enfreignent la loi de manire flagrante. Il faut que cela cesse maintenant. Le prsident a encourag la sdition et incit  la violence... les socits de mdias sociaux devraient suspendre ses comptes ds que possible, comme elles le feraient pour toute autre personne prnant la dsinformation et encourageant la violence. Il est temps .

Des centaines d'utilisateurs ont utilis Twitter pour faire cho  l'appel du groupe anti-diffamation.  Laissez-moi vous dire en termes clairs [Jack] : Si vous ne suspendez pas le compte Twitter de Donald Trump pour le lendemain au moins, cette attaque de la mafia contre le Congrs vous concerne galement , a crit la journaliste technologique du New York Times Kara Swisher, en taguant Dorsey ainsi que d'autres cadres de Twitter Safety.  Dsol, mais il a incit  la violence pendant des jours, en utilisant en grande partie vos outils et vous devez agir maintenant. Il s'agit maintenant de la scurit publique et de la scurit de ceux qui sont pigs au Congrs. Il n'a aucun rle  jouer pour calmer la foule qu'il a incite - ce sera  la police et  la Garde nationale de le faire .

Alex Stamos, ex-responsable de la scurit chez Facebook, a lui aussi pris la parole pour estimer quil tait plus que temps que les grandes plateformes du Net interviennent, et interviennent plus durement.  Il y a eu de bons arguments pour que les entreprises prives ne rduisent pas les lus au silence, mais tous ces arguments sont fonds sur la protection de la gouvernance constitutionnelle , crit-il.

 Twitter et Facebook doivent le faire taire . Il ny a plus dactions lgitimes et tiqueter son contenu ne le fera pas. La dernire raison de maintenir le compte de Trump tait la possibilit quil essaie de revenir  la raison, mais comme beaucoup sy attendaient, cela lui est impossible. Il y aura toujours les sites alternatifs et le peer-to-peer, mais au moins les dgts quil fait seraient plus contenus , estime-t-il.


Dans un post, Twitter a lanc un message de mise en garde :  En ce qui concerne la situation actuelle  Washington, DC, les quipes Trust & Safety de Twitter s'efforcent de protger la conversation publique qui se droule sur le service et prendront des mesures  l'gard de tout contenu qui enfreint les rgles de Twitter. Soyons clairs : les menaces et les appels  la violence n'ont pas leur place sur Twitter, et nous appliquerons nos politiques en consquence .

Sources : Twitter, Facebook

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Les actions de Twitter et Facebook sont-elles suffisantes pour empcher cette violence de se reproduire et arrter les activits de  Stop the steal  ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de lavenir de Donald Trump sur les mdias sociaux aprs son retour  la vie civile ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::   Ici ce n'est pas la Chine , des experts indiquent que Trump n'a aucune autorit lgale pour fermer Twitter.  Il est clair qu'il est en train d'intimider Twitter pour diffuser ce qu'il veut 
 ::fleche::  Un ingnieur de Facebook dcide de dmissionner en guise de protestation. Il accuse la socit de  profiter de la haine aux tats-Unis et dans le monde  et indique ne plus vouloir y contribuer
 ::fleche::  Le compte Twitter de Donald Trump pirat ! Victor Gevers, un chercheur nerlandais, affirme avoir eu accs au compte du prsident amricain, mais Twitter et la Maison Blanche nient ces allgations
 ::fleche::  Le prsident US a menac de  rglementer  ou de  fermer  des plateformes de rseaux sociaux, aprs que ses tweets ont t marqus comme vhiculant des informations non vrifies

----------


## pierre-y

Encore une fois, a ne devrait pas tre a twitter ou a facebook de dcider de a mais aux lgislateurs.

----------


## volcano45

partir du moment o vous utilisez un service tiers c'est que vous avez accept la charte d'utilisation/cgv, donc la dcision de traiter ce genre d'vnement revient bien au service sollicit.

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Twitter et Facebook sont des boites  fric prives et ne dpendent pas plus du lgislateur que n'importe quelle autre boite prive. Elles n'appartiennent pas  la communaut et leurs dirigeants font ce qu'ils veulent dans le respect des lois. Libre  elles d'accepter des membres, d'en refuser d'autres, de bloquer, supprimer, mettre en avant ou sous le boisseau ce qui convient  leurs intrts.

----------


## Anselme45

Faut-il vraiment continuer  en parler?

Au final, ce ne sont que des "guguerres" entre millionnaires qui sont trs loin des problmes de la trs grande majorit des gens!

Trump, son ennemie jure dmocrate Nancy Pellosi, tous leur petits copains et autres dirigeants de Twitter et autres Gafam ont pour seul soucis de faire briller leur ego et leur comptes en banque, ils ne sont et ne seront jamais en phase avec le 99,99% des habitants de cette plante.  ::cfou::

----------


## SQLpro

> Encore une fois, a ne devrait pas tre a twitter ou a facebook de dcider de a mais aux lgislateurs.


Le lgislateur non. La justice ventuellement oui... Mais en attendant il y a les mesures d'urgence. C'est la police ou l'entreprise qui applique son rglement. Imaginez que sur twitter ou facebook quelques personnes relayent une information dangereuse comme celles diffuses lors de l'attaque terroriste de l'hyper casher par Koulibali disant qu'il y avait des otages caches dans la rserve.... Le terroriste lit cette information et peut aller tuer encore plus de personnes. La responsabilit du rseau serait engage et de nombreuses personnes tues.... 
Voudriez vous faire paries des personnes stupidement abattues par le fait d'attendre qu'un procs se droule pour savoir s'il tait opportun de censurer ?

A +

----------


## pierre-y

> partir du moment o vous utilisez un service tiers c'est que vous avez accept la charte d'utilisation/cgv, donc la dcision de traiter ce genre d'vnement revient bien au service sollicit.


Non pas quand le systme dmocratique est en jeux. C'est donner un pouvoir bien trop grand  ces entreprises et surtout a ceux qui les tiennent.

----------


## pierre-y

> Le lgislateur non. La justice ventuellement oui... Mais en attendant il y a les mesures d'urgence. C'est la police ou l'entreprise qui applique son rglement. Imaginez que sur twitter ou facebook quelques personnes relayent une information dangereuse comme celles diffuses lors de l'attaque terroriste de l'hyper casher par Koulibali disant qu'il y avait des otages caches dans la rserve.... Le terroriste lit cette information et peut aller tuer encore plus de personnes. La responsabilit du rseau serait engage et de nombreuses personnes tues.... 
> Voudriez vous faire paries des personnes stupidement abattues par le fait d'attendre qu'un procs se droule pour savoir s'il tait opportun de censurer ?
> 
> A +


Si ca n'est pas au lgislateur de dcider alors a qui d'autre? 
Et la je ne parle pas ici de terrorisme, ne confondez pas tout, ni du fait d'ailleurs que les propos de trump ne doivent pas tre condamner. Je dis simplement que quand il s'agit de reprsentant d'un pays il devrait y avoir un encadrement juridique qui ne laisse pas dcisionnaire le rseau social  ces bonnes envies tout comme les mdias en gnral d'ailleurs.

----------


## yahiko

Cas de force majeure.
J'approuve  100% la dcision de Twitter et de Facebook.

----------


## micka132

Pour moi ils peuvent bien bannir qui ils veulent.
Le seul problme ventuel, c'est qu'ils censurent normment de vido de tous les genres, et parfois plus d'un certain genre. C'est de la manipulation idologique, mais ainsi va le monde depuis la nuit des temps. 
La roue tourne, ce sera d'autres moyens et d'autre ides qui seront mise en avant dans quelques temps.

----------


## MRSizok

> ils ne sont et ne seront jamais en phase avec le 99,99% des habitants de cette plante.


Tu crois que Trump n'a que 00,01% des gens dans sa poche? Tu peux mettre tout les racistes...tout les mystifis du complotisme.... je crois que dj juste en creusant 2sec tu es  bien plus que 00,01% de la pop mondial.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Faut-il vraiment continuer  en parler?
> 
> Au final, ce ne sont que des "guguerres" entre millionnaires qui sont trs loin des problmes de la trs grande majorit des gens!
> 
> Trump, son ennemie jure dmocrate Nancy Pellosi, tous leur petits copains et autres dirigeants de Twitter et autres Gafam ont pour seul soucis de faire briller leur ego et leur comptes en banque, ils ne sont et ne seront jamais en phase avec le 99,99% des habitants de cette plante.


Alors au final, fraudes ou pas fraudes ?

----------


## Invit

> Alors au final, fraudes ou pas fraudes ?


On attend toujours les preuves que Donald nous fait miroiter sans avoir absolument rien montrer de concret jusqu' prsent !

----------


## Anselme45

> Tu crois que Trump n'a que 00,01% des gens dans sa poche? Tu peux mettre tout les racistes...tout les mystifis du complotisme.... je crois que dj juste en creusant 2sec tu es  bien plus que 00,01% de la pop mondial.


Tu avances que les racistes et les complotistes sont en phase avec Trump et non pas que Trump est en phase avec les racistes et les complotistes!!! Grosse diffrence!

Trump n'est aucunement en phase avec ces gens. Il a simplement profit de leur navet pour se faire lire, nuance!

Pour rappel, Trump a d'abord t dmocrate (Trump a mme t trs proche du couple Clinton!) avant de devenir "rpublicain" parce que dans ce camp il avait plus de chance d'tre lu prsident des USA.

----------


## Anselme45

> Alors au final, fraudes ou pas fraudes ?


Fraudes ou pas fraudes... En quoi cela va changer ta vie?   ::cfou:: 

Ben en rien mon bon monsieur...

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Le prsident Trump suspendu  indfiniment  sur Facebook et Instagram, du moins jusqu' la fin de son mandat,*
*Twitch, le service de streaming vido en direct, fait de mme*

Donald Trump, le prsident amricain sortant, a lanc un appel   la rconciliation  jeudi aprs des scnes de violence sans prcdent aux US Capitole, promettant une transition en douceur du pouvoir au prsident lu Joe Biden. Dans un message vido visant  apaiser les tensions aprs que ses partisans ont pris d'assaut le Capitole alors que la victoire lectorale de Joe Biden tait en train dtre certifie par les lgislateurs mercredi, Trump a exprim son indignation face aux affrontements qui ont fait des morts au sige du gouvernement amricain.

 Une nouvelle administration sera inaugure le 20 janvier. Je me concentre maintenant sur la ncessit d'assurer une transition du pouvoir en douceur, ordonne et sans heurts. Ce moment appelle  la gurison et  la rconciliation , a-t-il dclar.


Donald Trump a publi cette vido suite aux appels croissants en faveur de son interdiction  permanente  sur les mdias sociaux comme Facebook, Twitter et YouTube, aprs que ses partisans aient fait une brche dans le Capitole mercredi et aient envoy les lgislateurs se battre pour leur scurit. Une foule agite dmeutiers a franchi les barricades et a envahi l'intrieur du Capitole. Si ce repenti est bienvenu pour une suite apaise de la transition  la Maison-Blanche, il vient un peu en retard pour certains rseaux sociaux.

*Gel des comptes du prsident sur Facebook et Instagram pour  au moins les deux prochaines semaines* 

Facebook a suivi Twitter mercredi, aprs avoir initialement retir une vido du prsident, en disant que la socit avait valu quelques violations de la politique,  ce qui entranera un blocage des fonctionnalits pendant 24 heures, ce qui signifie qu'il perdra la possibilit de poster sur la plateforme pendant cette priode . Maintenant, le blocage de Trump va sentendre sur au moins deux semaines, jusqu la fin de son mandat.

Le PDG de Facebook, Mark Zuckerberg, a annonc via son compte Facebook que Donald Trump ne pourra plus utiliser Facebook et Instagram  pendant au moins les deux prochaines semaines, jusqu' ce que la transition pacifique du pouvoir soit termine . La socit a bloqu temporairement ses comptes mercredi suite  la publication par Trump de contenu incitant ses adeptes  la violence, mais maintenant Zuckerberg dit que l'interdiction est prolonge  indfiniment , au moins jusqu' ce que Biden prenne le pouvoir.

Zuckerberg a reconnu jeudi quau fil des annes Facebook a parfois retir le contenu de Trump ou tiquet ses posts lorsqu'ils violaient ses politiques, mais que Trump avait t autoris jusqu' prsent   utiliser notre plateforme conformment  nos propres rgles .  Nous avons fait cela parce que nous pensons que le public a le droit d'avoir le plus large accs possible au discours politique, mme controvers , a crit Zuckerberg.  Mais le contexte actuel est maintenant fondamentalement diffrent, impliquant l'utilisation de notre plateforme pour inciter  une insurrection violente contre un gouvernement dmocratiquement lu . 

 La haine, la division et le sectarisme que Trump et son administration ont enflamms ne se dissiperont pas immdiatement avec le prochain changement de pouvoir , selon la dclaration.  Facebook doit bannir dfinitivement Trump et prendre des mesures contre ses facilitateurs et allis qui continuent  utiliser la plateforme pour inciter  la violence et diffuser des informations dangereuses .

La dcision de Facebook de suspendre le compte du prsident, mme temporairement, est un revirement choquant par rapport  son attitude de longue date envers le locataire actuel de la Maison-Blanche. Bien entendu, ce dernier ne reste au pouvoir que quelques jours de plus. Avec la sortie de Trump le 20 janvier, Facebook aura affaire au prsident lu Joe Biden et  un Congrs et une administration trs intresss par l'imposition de rglementations sur ses activits.

Une prcdente publication de Trump, qui disait  quand le pillage commence, la fusillade commence , alors que les manifestants pour la justice raciale taient en cours aux tats-Unis et dans beaucoup dautres pays, na occasionn aucune rponse adquate de la part de Facebook. Cette situation  elle seule a plong Facebook dans des troubles internes, alors que les employs se sont insurgs contre l'attitude de l'entreprise envers Trump. Hier, selon BuzzFeed News, Facebook a mis fin aux conversations internes sur les partisans de Trump qui ont organis une insurrection au Capitole, gelant les fils de commentaires demandant que Trump soit retir de la plateforme.

Les actions de Facebook sont arrives trop tard, selon Real Oversight Board, une organisation de surveillance de Facebook non affilie  la socit.  Il a fallu une insurrection littrale pour que Facebook fasse ce qu'il fallait , a dclar le groupe dans une dclaration publie jeudi sur Twitter.  Il a maintenant interdit Donald Trump - comme nous l'avons demand hier - jusqu' l'inauguration. Mais ce n'est que parce qu'il n'a pas pris de mesures auparavant que nous en sommes l .


L'organisation de justice raciale en ligne Color Of Change a qualifi Facebook de complice de  l'insurrection violente  et a dit dans une dclaration que la plateforme doit interdire dfinitivement Trump. Linterdiction permanente de Trump ne se limite pas aux plateformes de Facebook.

*Twitch dsactive galement "indfiniment" la chane de Trump*

Twitch s'est joint au vaste mouvement pour mettre Donald Trump hors des services internet, suite aux meutes et  la violence d'une horde pro-Trump mercredi  Washington, D.C. Trump a lanc un compte sur Twitch, la plateforme de streaming en direct centre sur les jeux et appartenant  Amazon,  l'automne 2019, dans le cadre de l'expansion de ses messages de campagne de rlection.

  la lumire de l'attaque choquante d'hier au Capitole, nous avons dsactiv la chane Twitch du prsident Trump , a dclar un porte-parole de Twitch dans un communiqu.  Compte tenu des circonstances extraordinaires actuelles et de la rhtorique incendiaire du prsident, nous pensons que c'est une mesure ncessaire pour protger notre communaut et empcher que Twitch ne soit utilis pour inciter  de nouvelles violences . 

Le compte de Trump reste en ligne, donc les vidos archives et son profil sont toujours disponibles. Mais tant que le compte sera dsactiv, il ne pourra pas continuer  diffuser en continu. La socit a dclar qu'elle rvaluerait le compte aprs son dpart de la Maison-Blanche. 

En juin, Twitch a temporairement interdit le compte de Trump pour  conduite haineuse  diffuse sur son flux. L'interdiction a t leve au bout de deux semaines. Mercredi soir, Twitch a supprim l'emote PogChamp bien connue des utilisateurs parce que la personne dont le visage figurait dessus avait fait des dclarations  encourageant la violence aprs ce qui s'est pass au Capitole aujourd'hui , selon Twitch. La plateforme de streaming prvoit de travailler avec la communaut pour concevoir une nouvelle emote.


Twitter a dclar mercredi que le compte Twitter @realDonaldTrump serait bloqu, que ces tweets incrimins devaient tre supprims et que le compte resterait gel pendant au moins 12 heures. Jeudi, Twitter a lev son interdiction sur Donald Trump, et le prsident est revenu sur le rseau social dans une position plus prcaire que jamais. Dans une vido de concession publie, son dernier tweet, le ton de son message est trs diffrent de ceux que nous avons vus depuis de nombreux mois.

La nouvelle vido de Trump contient toujours des informations errones, notamment une dclaration selon laquelle il aurait  immdiatement  dploy la Garde nationale au Capitole. Cependant, Twitter affirme qu'il ne mettra pas d'tiquette sur le tweet pour cette raison, selon un rapport de BuzzFeed News. Le rseau social a dclar mercredi que le prsident risquait dsormais une interdiction permanente s'il continuait  violer les rgles de Twitter concernant la dsinformation et l'incitation  la violence. 

C'est la premire fois que Twitter supprime des tweets de Trump pour des raisons autres que le retrait des droits d'auteur, a confirm l'entreprise. Selon des rapports, les personnes dcdes lors de lmeute ne se limitent pas  la premire femme tue mercredi. Il nest pas clair si Twitter embotera le pas  Facebook pour une interdiction permanente.

Snap a dclar  CNBC qu'il avait galement bloqu le compte de Trump parce qu'il tait profondment proccup par la rhtorique dangereuse de ce dernier.  Nous pouvons confirmer que nous avons verrouill le compte Snapchat du prsident Trump plus tt dans la journe , a dclar un porte-parole de Snap mercredi.  Ce n'est pas la premire fois que Snap a pris des mesures contre Trump. En juin dernier, la socit a dcid de ne plus promouvoir le contenu de Trump sur son onglet "Dcouvrir", ce qui signifie qu'il ne serait visible que par ceux qui s'abonnent  Trump ou qui recherchent son contenu.

*Twitter, Facebook, et d'autres rseaux sociaux accuss dtre responsables des meutes du Capitole et davoir  du sang sur les mains* 

Les rseaux sociaux ont finalement pris des mesures de blocage, pour certains jusqu ce que Trump parte de la Maison-Blanche. Mais de nombreux experts ont demand pourquoi une telle censure n'tait pas arrive avant, tant donn que Trump a enfreint  plusieurs reprises les rgles de leurs sites tout au long de sa prsidence. Notamment en publiant de nombreux messages dans lesquels il semblait encourager ceux qui envisageaient de recourir  la violence au Capitole. En effet, le 19 dcembre, par exemple, il a demand  ses disciples d tre l, sera sauvage . Ce post reste en ligne sur Twitter, et a t partag 75 000 fois, selon The Independent.

Chris Sacca, un investisseur en capital-risque clbre qui a t l'un des premiers  investir dans Twitter, fait partie de ceux qui ont personnellement accus les personnes travaillant dans les entreprises de mdias sociaux d'avoir encourag la violence.

 Vous avez du sang sur les mains , a-t-il crit sur Twitter, dsignant le directeur gnral de Twitter Jack Dorsey et Mark Zuckerberg de Facebook.  Pendant quatre ans, vous avez rationalis cette terreur. L'incitation  la trahison violente n'est pas un exercice de libert d'expression , a-t-il dit avant dajouter :  Si vous travaillez dans ces entreprises, c'est vous qui en tes responsable. Arrtez tout .

Lancienne directrice gnrale de Reddit Ellen Pro a indiqu dans une sa dclaration qu'elle avait averti Twitter que Donald Trump pourrait utiliser le site pour tenter un coup d'tat. Elle a not qu'elle avait, entre autres, dit  Twitter de  faire ce qui est juste  en retirant Trump du service, mais que le site n'avait pas pris de mesures dcisives.

Le snateur dmocrate Mark R. Warner, prsident de la commission du Snat sur le renseignement, a galement dclar que les mesures prises par les plateformes de mdias sociaux pour lutter contre le  mauvais usage  de Trump sont trop tardives et insuffisantes.

 Les chercheurs en dsinformation et en extrmisme signalent depuis des annes une exploitation plus large de ces plateformes sur les rseaux , a dclar M. Warner dans un communiqu.  Comme je ne cesse de le rpter, ces plateformes servent depuis plusieurs annes d'infrastructure organisationnelle de base pour les groupes violents d'extrme droite et les mouvements de milice  les aidant  recruter, organiser, coordonner et dans de nombreux cas (notamment en ce qui concerne YouTube)  gnrer des profits  partir de leur contenu violent et extrmiste .

Sources : Facebook, Twitch, Real Oversight Board, Donald Trump

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la dcision de Facebook et Twitch de bloquer Trump sur leurs plateformes jusqu la fin de son mandat ?
 ::fleche::  La dcision de ces rseaux sociaux est-elle motive par la gravit de lmeute au Capitole ou parce que Trump part bientt de la Maison-Blanche ? 
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que cest ce que les entreprises de mdias sociaux devaient faire depuis longtemps ?
 ::fleche::  Quels commentaires faites-vous du ton modr dans la dernire vido de Trump publie sur Twitter ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Twitter verrouille le compte du prsident Trump pendant 12 heures et l'avertit d'une suspension permanente, Facebook retire ses publications incrimines et dclare une  situation d'urgence 
 ::fleche::  Un ingnieur de Facebook dcide de dmissionner en guise de protestation. Il accuse la socit de  profiter de la haine aux tats-Unis et dans le monde  et indique ne plus vouloir y contribuer
 ::fleche::  Le prsident US a menac de  rglementer  ou de  fermer  des plateformes de rseaux sociaux, aprs que ses tweets ont t marqus comme vhiculant des informations non vrifies
 ::fleche::  Le patron de la FTC a annonc qu'il est prt  un dmantlement des grandes entreprises technologiques, si cela s'avre ncessaire

----------


## yahiko

DISCLAIMER : Ce qui suit va piquer pour certains... Mais il y a des moments o il faut dire certaines choses.

Les complotistes, les conspirationistes et autres protestataires pathologiques subvertissent la libert d'expression pour diffuser leur obscurantisme, leur ngation de la raison, des faits et de la ralit.
Ils piratent la libert d'expression pour promouvoir l'autoritarisme et le sectarisme.
Ca suffit.
On peut toujours disserter sur l'importance trop grande des Facebook, Twitter ou YouTube qui sont certes des entreprises commerciales, mais ont aussi une responsabilit citoyenne.
Qu'elles censurent Trump aujourd'hui est la moindre des choses. Cela aurait d tre fait bien plus tt.
Ces attaques incessantes contre la dmocratie en niant sans preuve le rsultat des lections, juste parce qu'il les a perdu, est de fait un acte criminel, mais inattaquable tant qu'il est Prsident des Etats-Unis.
Et de fait, Donald Trump, n'en dplaise, a dsormais du sang, bien rel, sur les mains.
Donc oui, donner une tribune, tout Prsident qu'il est encore,  ce genre d'individu c'est se rendre complice.

Une fois son mandat termin, j'espre personnellement que Trump ira en prison et servira d'exemple  ne surtout pas suivre et dont il faudra se prmunir dans nos dmocraties.

----------


## el_slapper

Le mec appelle  la sdition, pousse ses loyaux partisans  aller donner leur vie pour lui(au moins quatre) et  tuer des policiers au passage, (au moins un), provoque une tentative de coup d'tat dont il refuse prudemment de ramasser le rsultat, le tout via Twitter, et on s'tonne que Twitter protge ses fesses en refusant de publier des appels  la sdition qui pourraient valoir la dissolution de l'entreprise?

Non, il sont des obligations lgales, et si ils dfaillent auxdites obligations lgales, ils auront de gros soucis. Donc ils les respectent.

----------


## Sodium

N'importe quel autre utilisateur aurait t banni dfinitivement depuis des annes. La libert d'expression s'arrte l o les lois commencent, et les appels  la haine et/ou  la violence vont  l'encontre de la loi.

----------


## pierre-y

J'espre quand mme qu'il va y avoir une lgislation clair pour dfinir concrtement ce que les rseau sociaux ont le droit de faire ou non concernant les reprsentant d'un pays. Je n'excuse pas Trump pour autant, mais cette affaire montre a quel point les systmes mdiatique et sociaux ont trop de libert la dessus.

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Pour moi, les rseaux sociaux, et particulirement Twitter, ne devraient pas tre utiliss par les reprsentants d'un pays. Une communication articule, argumente et construite est impossible par ces canaux qui demandent, voire exigent, de la spontanit et de la ractivit  chaud.

Les exemples de ractions balances  chaud par les responsables politiques sur des infos qui se sont rvles fausses par la suite pleuvent de partout. Ca permet  macron de "recadrer schement" un(e) ministre qui a tweet sans en rfrer au Matre, ou chez moi en Belgique  un Ministre-Prsident (Tadm) de tancer une de "ses" ministres qui a imprudemment envoy un tweet sans l'imprimatur du Grraaand Chef, mais au del de ces bassesses de bac  sable, a fait rarement avancer le schmilblick dans le bon sens. On devrait attendre mieux de la part de celles et ceux qui se targuent de grer le monde que ces petits gazouillis qui se veulent assassins.

Et s'ils n'utilisaient pas Tweeter, il n'y aurait pas besoin de rguler leurs logorrhes.





> J'espre quand mme qu'il va y avoir une lgislation clair pour dfinir concrtement ce que les rseau sociaux ont le droit de faire ou non concernant les reprsentant d'un pays[...]


Pour le reste, un appel  la haine reste un appel  la haine, qu'il vienne d'un simple quidam ou du Prsident des Etats-Unis. Il n'y a pas besoin de lgifrer plus, il suffit, dj et d'en un premier temps, d'appliquer les lois qui existent dj.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Fraudes ou pas fraudes... En quoi cela va changer ta vie?  
> 
> Ben en rien mon bon monsieur...


Qu'un candidat ayant soutenu des longues meutes raciales se vante d'avoir organis le plus grand systme de fraude de l'histoire politique amricaine, voila qui mrite investigation. Soit il n'a pas toute sa tte, soit il ne sait pas mentir par ommission, soit il est srieux.. et dans tous les cas on peut se poser la question du caractre et des motivations de ce monsieur.
Et quand ce mme monsieur et la presse parle d'insurrection quand la police tue 4 manifestants dsarms au Snat (aprs les avoir intentionnellement laiss entrer) mais de manifestations pacifiques quand des meutiers brlent Portland, cela m'interpelle.

Surtout quand les gens ne se proccupent pas de savoir s'il y a eu fraudes ou pas fraudes, et certains mules des gardes rouges prennent ce prtexte pour annoncer le retour du Nouvel Ordre Nouveau. Voila en quoi cela peut changer ma vie, quoi que le NON soit aussi bien avanc en France.

----------


## inge3000

N'en dplaise aux commissaires politiques virtuels, et je n'y suis pour rien, mais le 1er amendement de la Constitution des tats-Unis pose que la libert dexpression na aucune limite.
Il est important de comprendre que la crise courante a des racines profondes. Elle oppose le camp puritain aux partisans d'un rve amricain. Ces 2 groupes ont toujours jou un rle dans l'histoire amricaine.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*L'meute du Capitole est un cauchemar en matire de cyberscurit,*
*Le  pire des scnarios  pour la cyberscurit du gouvernement amricain, selon un expert en scurit* 

La violente prise d'assaut du US Capitole mercredi par les partisans de Donald Trump, encourags par les fausses dclarations du prsident selon lesquelles l'lection tait frauduleuse, a t un vnement indit et macabre  Washington. Quatre personnes sont mortes alors que la foule se dchanait dans les bureaux du Congrs tandis que les politiciens portaient des masques  gaz et se faufilaient dans des couloirs secrets pour se mettre  l'abri. Mais au-del des pertes en vies humaines, faut-il craindre les rpercussions de l'meute sur la cyberscurit du gouvernement amricain ?

Des hordes d'meutiers sont entres dans le btiment en prsence de la police du Capitole mercredi pour tenter de perturber la confirmation du dmocrate Joe Biden comme 46e prsident des tats-Unis. Les membres du Congrs fuyant une foule pro-Trump ont quitt leurs bureaux si rapidement qu'au moins un membre du personnel a laiss son ordinateur allum et connect  son e-mail officiel, selon une capture d'cran publie par un journaliste conservateur. Elijah Schaffer, un journaliste de la publication The Blaze, a crit qu'il tait  dans le bureau de Nancy Pelosi  avec ce qu'il a appel des  rvolutionnaires  qui ont  pris d'assaut le btiment .


Elijah Schaffer, un meutier pro-Trump, a tweet une photo de lui assis devant un ordinateur dans le bureau de la prsidente de la Chambre des reprsentants des tats-Unis, l'ordinateur tant toujours connect, un message d'avertissement sur l'insurrection s'affichant  l'cran. Le message de scurit serait apparu sur un client de messagerie non protg, avec des courriels remontant au moins jusqu'en 2019, a rapport The Independent.

 Pour mettre en perspective la rapidit avec laquelle le personnel a t vacu, des e-mails sont toujours  l'cran, ainsi qu'une alerte fdrale avertissant les membres de la rvolution actuelle , a crit Schaffer dans un tweet post mercredi et qui a t supprim par lutilisateur lui-mme.


Lorsque les fonctionnaires quittent leur poste de travail, de nombreux autres appareils, tels que les ordinateurs portables et les tlphones, peuvent tre laisss accessibles. Il aurait t donc trivial pour un adepte de QAnon ou un agent d'une organisation criminelle ou d'un gouvernement tranger, qui avaient prvu de venir  bout des forces de scurit du btiment du Capitole, de s'enfuir avec un ordinateur du gouvernement ou de laisser derrire lui un petit dispositif d'coute.

Le snateur de l'Oregon Jeff Merkley a publi une vido d'un de ses bureaux qui avait t saccag, et il a dclar qu'un ordinateur portable avait t vol.

Dans le sillage du rcent piratage de SolarWinds, qui a compromis les systmes du gouvernement fdral, ainsi que les proccupations de l'administration en matire de scurit nationale, la dfense des dispositifs gouvernementaux est imprative.  C'est le pire des scnarios , a dclar Victor Gevers, un expert en cyberscurit qui a prtendu avoir pirat le compte Twitter du prsident Trump lanne dernire.  

 Lorsqu'un groupe aussi important de personnes non identifies a un accs physique  vos systmes et connexions rseau dverrouills, cela signifie que vous ne pouvez plus leur faire confiance. Vous devez tout redployer, changer vos identifiants et enquter sur chaque [personne] qui se trouvait dans ce btiment , a-t-il confi  The Independent.  Cela montre galement que le dpartement informatique n'applique pas un verrouillage automatique des crans aprs un court moment d'inactivit, ce qui n'est pas une chose  conseiller .

Il est possible que des personnes qui avaient planifi l'vnement aient tlcharg des logiciels malveillants sur les machines, soit par Internet, soit en utilisant une cl USB, a dclar Peter Yapp, ancien directeur adjoint du Centre national de scurit cyberntique (NCSC) du Royaume-Uni et partenaire de Schillings.

*Inspecter tous les ordinateurs et le rseau lectrique du Congrs, mme si cela  coterait beaucoup de ressources et de temps* 

Il y a toutefois une lueur despoir pour ceux qui craignent la divulgation de secrets gouvernementaux ou qui se demandent si des meutiers n'auraient pas install des logiciels malveillants sur les rseaux gouvernementaux. Dabord, il semble peu probable, a dclar Yapp, que les personnes s'attendaient  entrer dans le btiment du Capitole, estimant qu'il s'agissait  juste d'une opportunit qui s'ouvrait  eux . Ainsi, la probabilit que les meutiers aient cherch  accder  long terme  des informations sensibles est rduite, mais les fonctionnaires devraient quand mme s'inquiter de cette possibilit.

Ensuite, les ordinateurs du Capitole ont gnralement besoin d'une carte physique pour pouvoir installer des logiciels ; les ports USB auraient t dsactivs depuis les rvlations de Snowden sur un vaste programme amricain de surveillance intrieure et extrieure - une dcision qui a un effet dltre sur la capacit des fuyards et des dnonciateurs potentiels  extraire des informations du gouvernement.

 Vous aurez besoin d'une carte CAC pour installer quoi que ce soit sur un rseau gouvernemental. C'est une vritable carte d'identit physique que vous devez introduire dans l'ordinateur , a dclar Vinny Troia, un ancien entrepreneur de longue date du ministre de la Dfense en matire de cyberscurit.

Mais cela ne signifie pas que des acteurs plus sophistiqus parmi les meutiers n'auraient pas pu laisser derrire eux des outils d'espionnage lectronique, enfouis dans les fichiers des ordinateurs rests connects, ou simplement s'enfuir avec les ordinateurs eux-mmes, comme l'a fait quelqu'un dans le bureau de Merkley. Il y a aussi la question de savoir si des tlphones portables ou d'autres appareils dlivrs par le gouvernement ont t perdus lors de linsurrection.

 Les implications natsec/infosec de la tentative de coup d'Etat sont stupfiantes - et pas seulement dans le bureau de Pelosi. Ils devront supposer que tous les systmes et les fichiers physiques ont t compromis, et cataloguer ce qui a t vol, modifi ou dtruit , a tweet un expert en Cyberscurit.


Nous ne connatrons tout simplement pas l'ampleur des dgts  moins que, ou jusqu' ce que, des fuites commencent  apparatre.  Je serais certainement en train de chercher des micros. Il est probable que, si quelque chose a t laiss derrire, cela dclenchera un signal et vous pourrez le trouver , a dclar Yapp, ajoutant que les quipes d'experts devraient chercher des micros physiques dans les recoins du plafond, les interrupteurs et les prises de courant, surveiller les frquences radio entrantes et sortantes.  

Gevers s'est fait l'cho de sentiments similaires, mme si un tel acte  coterait beaucoup de ressources et de temps .  Nous avons vu des tentatives o les attaquants laissent des botiers d'extension de courant dans les btiments pour garder un accs  distance. J'avais l'habitude de les construire moi-mme il y a presque dix ans lors d'exercices de la Red Team. Aujourd'hui, vous pouvez acheter une solution sur tagre qui est facile  dployer , a dclar Gevers, mettant des hypothses sur les prochaines tapes pour les quipes de scurit du gouvernement.

 Retirer tout le courant lectrique semble tre une solution trs radicale, mais ce n'est pas exagr. Je ne peux pas imaginer pourquoi ils ne feraient pas une telle chose. Ou au moins tout inspecter. C'est un travail qui prend du temps. Mais il faut le faire. Et esprons qu'ils ne trouveront rien , a ajout Gevers.

Quoi que quelques meutiers puissent plus tard dverser sur Internet pour marquer leur passage au Capitole, il est probable que cela devienne plus important pour la dsinformation et la manipulation qui a justement amen les meutiers au Capitole. La foule de mercredi a apparemment envahi le Capitole parce qu'elle pense que la vrit sur les lections lui a t cache, et elle se demande sans doute maintenant si la vrit pourrait tre trouve sur un ordinateur pris au hasard dans un bureau du Congrs.

 Connaissant l'informatique du Congrs, je ne pense pas que je dormirais bien tant que les rseaux n'auront pas t reconstruits  partir de zro, que chaque ordinateur n'aura pas t effac et que les internes n'auront pas t inspects visuellement avant d'tre remis en service , a tweet un utilisateur qui se prsente comme un ancien administrateur systme au Congrs, parti il y a quelques annes pour la Silicon Valley.  C'est un effort herculen, mais ce n'est pas non plus sans prcdent - il y a un effort informatique herculen au Congrs tous les deux ans lors du renouvellement des bureaux.

Sources : Tweets (1, 2, 3 & 4)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les meutiers se seraient intresss aux informations sur les ordinateurs du Congrs ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que la cyberscurit du gouvernement amricain est en danger aprs lmeute ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Le prsident Trump suspendu  indfiniment  sur Facebook et Instagram, du moins jusqu' la fin de son mandat, Twitch, le service de streaming vido en direct, fait de mme
 ::fleche::  Le patron de la FTC a annonc qu'il est prt  un dmantlement des grandes entreprises technologiques, si cela s'avre ncessaire 
 ::fleche::  Twitter verrouille le compte du prsident Trump pendant 12 heures et l'avertit d'une suspension permanente, Facebook retire ses publications incrimines et dclare une  situation d'urgence 
 ::fleche::  Les pirates informatiques ont cibl l'Agence amricaine des armes nuclaires dans une violation massive de la cyberscurit, dans le cadre d'un assaut plus large contre les agences fdrales

----------


## el_slapper

Les meutiers avaient autre chose  foutre (genre faire un coup d'tat, a ne laisse pas beaucoup de temps pour autre chose, d'ailleurs, mme  100%, ils ont chou). Mais clairement, a a permis de montrer des failles.

----------


## JackIsJack

Cet article est la rponse classique de l'informaticien qui dit que tout est pourri, qu'il faut tout changer, et sans plus de preuve que a.

Le risque de personnel malicieux (ou ngligeant) existe en permanence... Heureusement qu'il ne suffit pas d'accder  un PC allum pour pouvoir dtruire un S.I. La probabilit est trs faible.

----------


## pierre-y

> Pour moi, les rseaux sociaux, et particulirement Twitter, ne devraient pas tre utiliss par les reprsentants d'un pays. Une communication articule, argumente et construite est impossible par ces canaux qui demandent, voire exigent, de la spontanit et de la ractivit  chaud.


Je suis tout a fait d'accord avec vous, le debat politique ne devrait pas se faire a chaud et encore moins sur des rseaux ou on ne sait pas qui fait quoi. J'entends par la que des entreprises se sont spcialis dans la communication sur ces rseaux et  ce titre fausse le dbat.




> Pour le reste, un appel  la haine reste un appel  la haine, qu'il vienne d'un simple quidam ou du Prsident des Etats-Unis. Il n'y a pas besoin de lgifrer plus, il suffit, dj et d'en un premier temps, d'appliquer les lois qui existent dj


Ca pourrait tre vrai si twitter n'avais pas l'esprit large la dessus quand a l'arrange. L'appel  la haine non mais a dpend pour qui. Il y a une vido de Psyhodelik : "7 JOURS DE BAN TWITTER POUR AVOIR DIT ELLEN PAGE". La on voit quand mme qu'l y a un deux poids, deux mesures. Il se prend des menaces de mort et autre joyeuset, le signal et twitter lui rpond que c'est conforme  la charte ( 1:44) ... D'ailleurs il faut voir pourquoi il c'est prit un ban de 4 jours aussi (2:34).

Donc twitter (et les autre aussi comme facebook, etdc) gardien de la morale, non certainement pas. Ces reseaux ont un partie prient quoi qu'on en dise et le favorise. 

Le problme ici c'est quand mme qu'un rseau social dont on ne sait absolument pas qui est derrire se permet de censurer un reprsentant d'un pays mme si il est prsident. je rappel que la censure ne c'est pas fait que pour l'envahissement du capitole mais aussi sur d'autre dclaration qu'il a fait ainsi que pour des personne proche de lui. Personnellement je trouve a tres dangereux et anti dmocratique. La a va juste aboutir  la cration d'un reseau social parallle a twitter, facebook, etc au final.

----------


## redcurve

Elijah Schaffer, est un journaliste

----------


## redcurve

> Je suis tout a fait d'accord avec vous, le debat politique ne devrait pas se faire a chaud et encore moins sur des rseaux ou on ne sait pas qui fait quoi. J'entends par la que des entreprises se sont spcialis dans la communication sur ces rseaux et  ce titre fausse le dbat.
> 
> 
> 
> Ca pourrait tre vrai si twitter n'avais pas l'esprit large la dessus quand a l'arrange. L'appel  la haine non mais a dpend pour qui. Il y a une vido de Psyhodelik : "7 JOURS DE BAN TWITTER POUR AVOIR DIT ELLEN PAGE". La on voit quand mme qu'l y a un deux poids, deux mesures. Il se prend des menaces de mort et autre joyeuset, le signal et twitter lui rpond que c'est conforme  la charte ( 1:44) ... D'ailleurs il faut voir pourquoi il c'est prit un ban de 4 jours aussi (2:34).
> 
> Donc twitter (et les autre aussi comme facebook, etdc) gardien de la morale, non certainement pas. Ces reseaux ont un partie prient quoi qu'on en dise et le favorise. 
> 
> Le problme ici c'est quand mme qu'un rseau social dont on ne sait absolument pas qui est derrire se permet de censurer un reprsentant d'un pays mme si il est prsident. je rappel que la censure ne c'est pas fait que pour l'envahissement du capitole mais aussi sur d'autre dclaration qu'il a fait ainsi que pour des personne proche de lui. Personnellement je trouve a tres dangereux et anti dmocratique. La a va juste aboutir  la cration d'un reseau social parallle a twitter, facebook, etc au final.


Oui nous travaillons sur la mise en place d'un web alternatif en effet

----------


## redcurve

> Qu'un candidat ayant soutenu des longues meutes raciales se vante d'avoir organis le plus grand systme de fraude de l'histoire politique amricaine, voila qui mrite investigation. Soit il n'a pas toute sa tte, soit il ne sait pas mentir par ommission, soit il est srieux.. et dans tous les cas on peut se poser la question du caractre et des motivations de ce monsieur.
> Et quand ce mme monsieur et la presse parle d'insurrection quand la police tue 4 manifestants dsarms au Snat (aprs les avoir intentionnellement laiss entrer) mais de manifestations pacifiques quand des meutiers brlent Portland, cela m'interpelle.
> 
> Surtout quand les gens ne se proccupent pas de savoir s'il y a eu fraudes ou pas fraudes, et certains mules des gardes rouges prennent ce prtexte pour annoncer le retour du Nouvel Ordre Nouveau. Voila en quoi cela peut changer ma vie, quoi que le NON soit aussi bien avanc en France.


C'est clair Biden a dclar lui mme avoir fraud mais pas un mot la dessus dans la presse main stream.

----------


## pierre-y

> C'est clair Biden a dclar lui mme avoir fraud mais pas un mot la dessus dans la presse main stream.


A oui, sur le coup je croyais a de l'intox pour tre honnte. C'est hallucinant.

foxnews : "Biden says in video he has created 'voter fraud organization'"

----------


## Stan Adkens

*La prsence des insurgs du Capitole sur les mdias sociaux permet au gouvernement fdral de les identifier facilement,*
*Alors que la police locale et le FBI recherchent des informations sur eux*

La police du Capitole a peut-tre permis  presque tous les membres d'une foule d'meutiers pro-Trump d'entrer, de vandaliser et de quitter le btiment du Capitole sans tre inquits, mais les dtectives sur Internet et les enquteurs officiels sont dtermins  les tenir pour responsables. Les forces de l'ordre qui tentent de traquer les insurgs qui ont particip  linsurrection disposent d'un large ventail d'outils grce  l'omniprsence des camras et des mdias sociaux. Le FBI et la police mtropolitaine (MPD) de Washington, DC ont lanc un appel  l'aide  la foule pour identifier les meutiers.

Si depuis des annes, la police met en garde contre les dangers du travail de dtective effectu par la foule, cest ce que la MPD a exactement dcid de faire.  la suite d'une attaque collective sans prcdent contre le Capitole, la MPD a lanc un appel  l'aide  toute personne qui pourrait identifier les participants  lassaut. Le dpartement a fait circuler une brochure numrique de 27 pages de photos de visages, avec un numro de tlphone d'urgence pour toute personne pouvant aider  les identifier. Le FBI a fait une demande similaire.


Si les mdias ont captur des milliers de photos et vidos que les forces de lordre peuvent utiliser, ils disposent galement de technologies plus avances pour identifier les participants,  l'instar de ce que plusieurs autres agences ont fait ces derniers mois. En effet, plusieurs services de police, comme ceux de Miami, Philadelphie et New York, se sont tourns vers les plateformes de reconnaissance faciale - dont la trs controverse Clearview AI - lors des manifestations de l't 2020 contre la brutalit policire et en faveur des communauts noires. 

 Philadelphie, par exemple, la police a utilis un logiciel permettant de comparer les images des manifestations avec les photos d'Instagram pour identifier et arrter un manifestant, selon des mdias. En novembre, le Washington Post a rapport que les enquteurs de 14 agences locales et fdrales de la rgion de Washington ont utilis un puissant systme de reconnaissance faciale plus de 12 000 fois depuis 2019.

Une agence gouvernementale n'aurait pas non plus besoin d'images relles pour retrouver un participant  linsurrection qui transportait un tlphone portable. Ces dernires annes, les forces de l'ordre ont galement pris l'habitude d'utiliser des mandats dits de goreprage pour obliger des socits telles que Google  fournir des listes de tous les appareils mobiles apparus dans une certaine zone gographique au cours d'une priode donne. Google a fait tat d'une croissance massive de l'utilisation de ces recherches "gofence" par les forces de l'ordre. Selon la socit, il y a eu une augmentation de 1500 % entre 2017 et 2018 et un autre bond de 600 % entre 2018 et 2019.

Outre les forces de l'ordre, d'autres groupes auraient galement acquis des donnes de localisation lors de manifestations pour cibler les participants  ces vnements. Un groupe d'action politique qui acquiert et utilise de telles donnes a dclar au Wall Street Journal en juin dernier que ces informations taient  profondment effrayantes, mais extrmement utiles  pour diffuser ultrieurement des publicits cibles aux personnes se trouvant  proximit d'vnements politiques.

La MPD et le FBI n'auront probablement donc pas besoin de chercher plus loin qu'une recherche rapide sur Google pour identifier un grand nombre des leaders de l'insurrection de mercredi, car beaucoup d'entre eux ont utilis les mdias sociaux avant et aprs l'vnement pour, entre autres, marquer leur passage au Capitole. Aucun besoin d'outils de reconnaissance faciale sophistiqus pour identifier les personnes qui diffusent leurs propres crimes.

*Une planification publique de lassaut et des visages familiers facilitent lenqute de la police*

Aprs que les insurgs ont franchi les barrires entourant le Capitole aprs que la police a t dborde, et qu'ils ont saccag le btiment du Capitole et ont fait des dizaines de blesss et cinq morts, il y a eu relativement peu d'arrestations, et beaucoup de personnes ont t autorises  sortir tout simplement. Mais cela va trs probablement changer dans les jours et les semaines  venir. 

Le 22 dcembre dernier, le Washington Post rapportait que les organisateurs qui prvoyaient de se rassembler le 6 janvier discutaient ouvertement des risques de violence ce jour-l sur de multiples plateformes de mdias sociaux, dont Parler, Gab et Telegram. Plusieurs autres mdias, dont Bloomberg et BuzzFeed, ont galement rapport que les extrmistes qui ont pris d'assaut le Capitole avaient planifi bien  l'avance, non seulement sur des sites marginaux ou explicitement de droite, mais aussi dans des groupes Facebook.

Malgr la rapidit avec laquelle la situation a dgnr  ce qui a fait ressembler laccs aux bureaux du Capitole  une opportunit , ce n'tait pas inattendu. Arieh Kovler, consultant en communication et affaires publiques, a soulign en dcembre que de nombreux partisans du prsident allaient assister  une manifestation le 6 janvier  des messages se rpandant sur des sites communautaires dactualits sociales les encourageant  tre lourdement arms et  tirer sur les contre-manifestants.


Des visages familiers faciliteront aussi la tche des enquteurs, tels que lmeutier  torse nu avec le casque  cornes et  poils, par exemple. Des mdias amricains lont identifi comme tant Jake Angeli, un homme extrmement connu de l'Arizona qui a donn de multiples interviews aux mdias sur ses opinions pro-Trump. Un autre homme vu prs d'Angeli sur plusieurs photos portait son badge de travail lorsqu'il a pntr par effraction dans le Capitole. Ce dernier aurait t licenci par son employeur suite aux vnements, daprs le Baltimore Sun.

Les mdias ont facilement identifi plusieurs autres participants, dont Adam Christian Johnson, l'homme de Floride qui a souri et fait signe  la camra aprs avoir vol un pupitre du Parlement. Le rsident de l'Arkansas Richard Barnett, l'homme qui a pos pour une photo sur le bureau de la prsidente de la Chambre Nancy Pelosi aurait donn une interview  la filiale locale de CBS sur sa participation  la mafia. Selon une mise  jour de 5News, Richard Barnett a t arrt  Gravette en Arkansas.

Derrick Evans, qui a prt serment  la Chambre des dlgus de Virginie occidentale le mois dernier a utilis Facebook pour marquer sa participation  l'assaut du Capitole en tant qumeutier. Selon BuzzFeed News, Evans a cri  les patriotes  l'intrieur, bb !  Bien que Derrick Evans ait ensuite supprim la vido, cela ne l'aidera pas. En effet, Facebook et d'autres plateformes font l'objet d'assignations  comparatre et de mandats de perquisition, et des individus et des groupes ont fait de nombreuses copies et sauvegardes pour prserver les preuves. La clbre personnalit du nationalisme blanc Tim Gionet, galement connu sous le nom de Baked Alaska, a galement t reconnu sur les rseaux sociaux comme ayant particip  lmeute.

* Recueillir suffisamment d'informations  pour  examiner qui a men cette attaque *

Une autre source dinformation que les forces de lordre utilisent, cest Bellingcat, un service Web open source de journalisme d'investigation spcialis dans la vrification des faits et le renseignement. Depuis le dbut de l'attaque, Bellingcat a recueilli des informations de premire main sur l'attaque, un processus qu'il a ouvert aux volontaires sous forme de Google Sheet lorsque l'ampleur de l'attaque est devenue vidente. Il y aurait maintenant plus de 100 vidos et une douzaine de flux en direct dans le tableur, tous impitoyablement surveills pour dtecter les doublons et les visages identifiables.

 Notre objectif est de recueillir suffisamment d'informations pour comprendre ce qui s'est pass , a expliqu Nick Waters, chercheur  Bellingcat, qui dirige le projet.  Une grande partie de cela consistera  examiner qui a men cette attaque contre le Capitole. Nous avons dj vu plusieurs membres notables de l'extrme droite qui y ont particip .

L'identification est importante non seulement comme une piste potentielle pour la police, mais aussi pour tablir un dossier clair de l'attaque. Plusieurs entreprises ont coup publiquement les liens avec les employs reprs lors du raid, mais elles prennent soin d'viter de nommer l'employ dans les dclarations publiques, soucieuses de ne pas susciter d'inquitudes.


Facebook s'est engag  supprimer activement les vidos prises par les participants  lmeute, considrant qu'il s'agit d'une incitation  la violence. Mais cette politique de la plateforme a fait qu'une grande partie du contenu utilis pour identifier la foule est dj en train de disparatre, malgr les meilleurs efforts des nombreux archivistes sur les mdias sociaux. 

Les socits de mdias sociaux ont t violemment critiques et accuses dtre responsables de lmeute du Capitole et davoir  du sang sur les mains . Facebook, Twitch et dautres rseaux sociaux ont dcid de suspendre le compte du prsident Trump sur leur plateforme jusqu la son dpart de la maison. Trump, lui-mme, dans une vido publie jeudi sur Twitter, a appel  la rconciliation et blm ses partisans meutiers, aprs avoir la veille dit  ces derniers  Nous vous aimons ; vous tes trs spciaux . 

Le FBI travaille  matriser la situation.  Je tiens  assurer au peuple amricain que le FBI a dploy toutes ses ressources d'enqute et travaille en troite collaboration avec ses partenaires fdraux, tatiques et locaux pour poursuivre avec dtermination les personnes impliques dans des activits criminelles lors des vnements du 6 janvier. Nos agents et analystes ont travaill dur toute la nuit pour rassembler des preuves, partager des renseignements et travailler avec les procureurs fdraux pour porter des accusations .

Un commentateur a crit :  Je suis gnralement oppos aux mandats de "gofence", car ils semblent tre un moyen d'entraner une population presque entirement innocente dans une enqute, mais dans ce cas, je pense qu'un tel mandat serait appropri. Je ne pense pas que le fait de jeter un coup d'il rapide sur tous ceux qui se trouvaient sur le sol du Capitole pendant l'insurrection soit une approche excessive . Et vous, quen pensez-vous ?

Sources : FBI (1 & 2), MPD, Google Sheet, Images des insurgs

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ? 
 ::fleche::  Trouvez-vous appropri que la police utilise des mandats de gofence et la reconnaisse faciale dans cette enqute, tant donn limportance de la situation ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de lmeutier qui a pos au Capitole avec son badge de travail ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Twitter verrouille le compte du prsident Trump pendant 12 heures et l'avertit d'une suspension permanente, Facebook retire ses publications incrimines et dclare une  situation d'urgence 
 ::fleche::  Le prsident Trump suspendu  indfiniment  sur Facebook et Instagram, du moins jusqu' la fin de son mandat, Twitch, le service de streaming vido en direct, fait de mme
 ::fleche::  IA : une application aide les forces de l'ordre  identifier toute personne  partir de ses images en ligne, le systme utilise une base de 3 milliards d'images rcupres sur Internet
 ::fleche::  Des agents de la police de New York utilisent l'application de reconnaissance faciale de Clearview AI, Twitter a demand  la socit de cesser d'utiliser des photos de son site, d'aprs un rapport

----------


## marsupial

Mme si je ne cautionne pas les actes du Capitol, nanmoins on peut s'interroger sur l'espionnage de masse.




> Que pensez-vous de lmeutier qui a pos au Capitole avec son badge de travail ?


Ils sont trop dbiles.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Twitter suspend dfinitivement le compte de Donald Trump,*
*le rseau social estime que les messages qu'il a publis rcemment reprsentent un risque d'incitation  la violence * 

Ces derniers mois, Twitter est intervenu graduellement sur le compte du prsident amricain en exercice, Donald Trump, dabord en apposant des labels pour nuancer ses allgations, parfois en masquant par dfaut certains de ses messages.  la suite des vnements du 6 janvier, quand des meutiers ont pris dassaut le Capitole des tats-Unis, encourags par les propos de Donald Trump, Twitter a franchi une nouvelle tape en bloquant le compte de Donald Trump pendant 12 heures, le temps pour lui de supprimer trois tweets que le rseau social a considrs comme tant dangereux.

Cette fois-ci, Twitter a dcid de suspendre dfinitivement le compte de Donald Trump. Dans un billet, le rseau social indique :

 Aprs un examen attentif des rcents Tweets du compte @realDonaldTrump et du contexte qui les entoure  en particulier la manire dont ils sont reus et interprts sur et hors de Twitter  nous avons suspendu dfinitivement le compte en raison du risque d'incitation  la violence.

 Dans le contexte des vnements horribles de cette semaine, nous avons clairement indiqu mercredi que des violations supplmentaires des rgles de Twitter entraneraient potentiellement cette ligne de conduite. Notre cadre dintrt public existe pour permettre au public dentendre directement les reprsentants lus et les dirigeants mondiaux. Il repose sur le principe que le peuple a le droit de demander des comptes au pouvoir.

 Cependant, nous avons clairement indiqu il y a des annes que ces comptes ne sont pas entirement au-dessus de nos rgles et ne peuvent pas utiliser Twitter pour inciter  la violence, entre autres. Nous continuerons de faire preuve de transparence concernant nos politiques et leur application .

Le 8 janvier 2021, le prsident Donald J.Trump a tweet :  les 75 000 000 grands patriotes amricains qui ont vot pour moi, AMERICA FIRST, et Make AMERICA GREAT AGAIN, auront une voix gante qui va retentir longtemps dans le futur. Ils ne seront ni mpriss ni traits injustement de quelque manire . Peu de temps aprs, le prsident a tweet :   tous ceux qui ont demand, je n'irai pas  l'inauguration le 20 janvier. 

En raison des tensions persistantes aux tats-Unis et de la reprise de la conversation mondiale concernant les personnes qui ont violemment pris d'assaut le Capitole le 6 janvier 2021, Twitter a estim que ces deux Tweets doivent tre lus dans le contexte d'vnements plus larges dans le pays et prendre en considration le fait que les dclarations du prsident peuvent servir  mobiliser diffrents publics, y compris pour inciter  la violence  comme cela a t le cas ces dernires semaines . 

 Aprs avoir valu le langage de ces Tweets par rapport  notre politique de Glorification de la Violence, nous avons dtermin que ces Tweets sont en violation de la Politique de Glorification de la Violence et que l'utilisateur @realDonaldTrump doit tre immdiatement suspendu dfinitivement du service .

Comment Twitter en est parvenu  cette conclusion ? Le rseau social explique :

 Nous avons valu les deux Tweets mentionns ci-dessus dans le cadre de notre politique de glorification de la violence, qui vise  empcher la glorification de la violence qui pourrait inspirer d'autres personnes  reproduire des actes de violence et avons dtermin qu'ils taient trs susceptibles d'encourager et d'inspirer les gens  reproduire les actes criminels qui ont eu lieu au Capitole amricain le 6 janvier 2021.

 Cette dtermination repose sur un certain nombre de facteurs, notamment :
La dclaration du prsident Trump selon laquelle il ne participera pas  l'inauguration est reue par un certain nombre de ses partisans comme une confirmation supplmentaire que l'lection n'tait pas lgitime et est considre comme un refus de sa revendication prcdente faite via deux tweets par son chef de cabinet adjoint, Dan Scavino, qu'il y aurait une  transition ordonne  le 20 janvier.Le deuxime Tweet peut galement servir d'encouragement  ceux qui considrent potentiellement des actes de violence  l'inauguration seraient  srs  dans la mesure o Donald Trump ne sera pas prsent.

L'utilisation des mots  American Patriots  pour dcrire certains de ses partisans est galement interprte comme un soutien  ceux qui commettent des actes de violence au Capitole amricain.La mention de ses partisans ayant une  *voix gante* qui va retentir longtemps dans le futur  et  qu'ils ne seront ni mpriss ni traits injustement de quelque manire !  est interprt comme une indication supplmentaire que le prsident Trump ne prvoit pas de faciliter une  transition ordonne  et qu'il envisage plutt de continuer  soutenir, autonomiser et protger ceux qui croient qu'il a remport l'lection.Les plans de futures manifestations armes ont dj commenc  prolifrer sur et hors de Twitter, y compris une proposition d'attaque secondaire contre le Capitole amricain et les btiments du Capitole de l'tat le 17 janvier 2021.
 En tant que tel, notre dtermination est que les deux Tweets ci-dessus sont susceptibles d'inspirer d'autres personnes  reproduire les actes de violence qui ont eu lieu le 6 janvier 2021, et qu'il existe de nombreux indicateurs indiquant qu'ils sont reus et compris comme un encouragement  le faire .

*Des suppressions de comptes de Donald Trump en cascade*

*Facebook et Instagram ferment le compte de Donald Trump au moins jusqu' la prise de pouvoir de Joe Biden*

Facebook a suivi Twitter mercredi, aprs avoir initialement retir une vido du prsident, en disant que la socit avait valu quelques violations de la politique,  ce qui entranera un blocage des fonctionnalits pendant 24 heures, ce qui signifie qu'il perdra la possibilit de poster sur la plateforme pendant cette priode . Par la suite, Facebook a estim que le blocage de Trump allait s'tendre au moins sur deux semaines, jusqu la fin de son mandat.

Le PDG de Facebook, Mark Zuckerberg, a annonc via son compte Facebook que Donald Trump ne pourra plus utiliser Facebook et Instagram  pendant au moins les deux prochaines semaines, jusqu' ce que la transition pacifique du pouvoir soit termine . La socit a bloqu temporairement ses comptes mercredi suite  la publication par Trump de contenu incitant ses adeptes  la violence. Cela n'a pas empch Zuckerberg de dclarer par la suite que le bannissement serait prolong  indfiniment , au moins jusqu' ce que Biden prenne le pouvoir.

Zuckerberg a reconnu jeudi quau fil des annes Facebook a parfois retir le contenu de Trump ou tiquet ses publications lorsqu'elles violaient ses politiques, mais que Trump avait t autoris jusqu' prsent   utiliser notre plateforme conformment  nos propres rgles .  Nous avons fait cela parce que nous pensons que le public a le droit d'avoir le plus large accs possible au discours politique, mme controvers , a crit Zuckerberg.  Mais le contexte actuel est maintenant fondamentalement diffrent, impliquant l'utilisation de notre plateforme pour inciter  une insurrection violente contre un gouvernement dmocratiquement lu .

 La haine, la division et le sectarisme que Trump et son administration ont enflamms ne se dissiperont pas immdiatement avec le prochain changement de pouvoir , selon la dclaration.  Facebook doit bannir dfinitivement Trump et prendre des mesures contre ses facilitateurs et allis qui continuent  utiliser la plateforme pour inciter  la violence et diffuser des informations dangereuses .


*Twitch dsactive galement "indfiniment" la chane de Trump*

Twitch s'est joint au vaste mouvement pour mettre Donald Trump hors des services internet, suite aux meutes et  la violence d'une horde pro-Trump mercredi  Washington, D.C. Trump a lanc un compte sur Twitch, la plateforme de streaming en direct centre sur les jeux et appartenant  Amazon,  l'automne 2019, dans le cadre de l'expansion de ses messages de campagne de rlection.

  la lumire de l'attaque choquante d'hier au Capitole, nous avons dsactiv la chane Twitch du prsident Trump , a dclar un porte-parole de Twitch dans un communiqu.  Compte tenu des circonstances extraordinaires actuelles et de la rhtorique incendiaire du prsident, nous pensons que c'est une mesure ncessaire pour protger notre communaut et empcher que Twitch ne soit utilis pour inciter  de nouvelles violences .

Le compte de Trump reste en ligne, donc les vidos archives et son profil sont toujours disponibles. Mais tant que le compte sera dsactiv, il ne pourra pas continuer  diffuser en continu. La socit a dclar qu'elle rvaluerait le compte aprs son dpart de la Maison-Blanche.

En juin, Twitch a temporairement interdit le compte de Trump pour  conduite haineuse  diffuse sur son flux. L'interdiction a t leve au bout de deux semaines. Mercredi soir, Twitch a supprim l'emote PogChamp bien connue des utilisateurs parce que la personne dont le visage figurait dessus avait fait des dclarations  encourageant la violence aprs ce qui s'est pass au Capitole aujourd'hui , selon Twitch. La plateforme de streaming prvoit de travailler avec la communaut pour concevoir une nouvelle emote.


*D'autres rseaux sociaux suivent la tendance*

Reddit a banni le forum r/donaldtrump pour avoir encourag et glorifi la violence aprs l'attaque de mercredi perptre contre le Capitole amricain.

 Les politiques de Reddit  lchelle du site interdisent les contenus qui incitent  la haine, ou encouragent, glorifient, incitent ou appellent  la violence contre des groupes de personnes ou dindividus. En consquence, nous avons contact de manire proactive les modrateurs pour leur rappeler nos politiques et pour offrir un soutien ou des ressources selon les besoins , a dclar un porte-parole.  Nous avons galement pris des mesures pour bannir la communaut r/donaldtrump compte tenu des violations rptes de la politique ces derniers jours concernant les violences au Capitole amricain. 

Parmi les autres rseaux sociaux qui ont pris des mesures similaires, nous pouvons citer :
Twitch et Snapchat, qui ont dsactiv les comptes de Trump.Shopify qui a supprim deux magasins en ligne affilis au prsident.YouTube, qui a dclar qu'il acclre ses actions pour endiguer des allgations de fraude lectorale contre le prsident Trump et d'autres sur la base des vnements de mercredi.TikTok a supprim les contenus violant ses politiques d'utilisation et a redirig les hashtags tels que #stormthecapitol et #patriotparty vers ses rgles de la communaut.
Les principales plateformes Web ont supprim le contenu qui glorifiait l'attaque (qui visait  renverser l'lection prsidentielle amricaine et a fait au moins cinq morts, dont un policier).

*Twitter, Facebook, et d'autres rseaux sociaux accuss dtre responsables des meutes du Capitole et davoir  du sang sur les mains *

Depuis cet pisode, un dbat fait rage sur les pouvoirs importants quont dsormais les rseaux sociaux et sur linterprtation  donner  la libert dexpression, daucuns faisant remarquer par exemple que le premier amendement de la Constitution des tats-Unis ne garantit pas le droit  sexprimer sur une plateforme prive, car celle-ci nest pas un service public.

Les rseaux sociaux ont finalement pris des mesures de blocage, pour certains jusqu ce que Trump parte de la Maison-Blanche. Mais de nombreux experts ont demand pourquoi une telle censure n'tait pas arrive avant, tant donn que Trump a enfreint  plusieurs reprises les rgles de leurs sites tout au long de sa prsidence. Notamment en publiant de nombreux messages dans lesquels il semblait encourager ceux qui envisageaient de recourir  la violence au Capitole. En effet, le 19 dcembre, par exemple, il a demand  ses disciples d tre l, sera sauvage . Ce post reste en ligne sur Twitter, et a t partag 75 000 fois, selon The Independent.

Chris Sacca, un investisseur en capital-risque clbre qui a t l'un des premiers  investir dans Twitter, fait partie de ceux qui ont personnellement accus les personnes travaillant dans les entreprises de mdias sociaux d'avoir encourag la violence.

 Vous avez du sang sur les mains , a-t-il crit sur Twitter, dsignant le directeur gnral de Twitter Jack Dorsey et Mark Zuckerberg de Facebook.  Pendant quatre ans, vous avez rationalis cette terreur. L'incitation  la trahison violente n'est pas un exercice de libert d'expression , a-t-il dit avant dajouter :  Si vous travaillez dans ces entreprises, c'est vous qui en tes responsable. Arrtez tout .


 Et si le problme ntait pas quune entreprise prive fasse le choix de supprimer un contenu ou un utilisateur qui a enfreint ses rgles, mais que des entreprises prives entretiennent des plateformes si grandes quon a la sensation quelles sont un service public ? , se demande la journaliste Lucie Ronfaut.

Enikao estime que le bannissement de Donald Trump soulve un certain nombre de questions :

 Les questions connexes sont un peu plus dlicates : 
Couper le sifflet  un chef dtat ? Qui plus est, du territoire sur lequel on est tabli ?Pourquoi si tard ? (Art. 230, en fait)Modration et ligne rouge : o met-on le curseur ? Comment interprter ?  


Son tweet vient en rponse  celui du journaliste Jrme Godefroy qui a soulign que Twitter nest ni un service public ni bnficiaire dun monopole dans le domaine de la communication.


Source : Twitter

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la dcision de Twitter de suspendre dfinitivement le compte de Donald Trump ?
 ::fleche::  Si vous tes d'accord, le rseau social aurait-il d le faire avant ? Dans quelle mesure ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la dcision de Facebook de suspendre le compte de Donald Trump jusqu' la prise de pouvoir de Joe Biden ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::   Ici ce n'est pas la Chine , des experts indiquent que Trump n'a aucune autorit lgale pour fermer Twitter.  Il est clair qu'il est en train d'intimider Twitter pour diffuser ce qu'il veut 
 ::fleche::  Un ingnieur de Facebook dcide de dmissionner en guise de protestation. Il accuse la socit de  profiter de la haine aux tats-Unis et dans le monde  et indique ne plus vouloir y contribuer
 ::fleche::  Le compte Twitter de Donald Trump pirat ! Victor Gevers, un chercheur nerlandais, affirme avoir eu accs au compte du prsident amricain, mais Twitter et la Maison Blanche nient ces allgations
 ::fleche::  Le prsident US a menac de  rglementer  ou de  fermer  des plateformes de rseaux sociaux, aprs que ses tweets ont t marqus comme vhiculant des informations non vrifies

----------


## Jeff_67

Cette bande de faux-culs a attendu jusqu'au dernier moment, que Trump soit totalement  terre, pour le rendre muet.

Esprons que l're Trump ne soit pas trop rapidement oublie en Europe. J'en doute hlas, les Europens sont des veaux.

----------


## Aspartame

heureusement que les vidos de Coluche sont toujours sur Youtube.

faudrait pas museler tous les comiques  la fois

----------


## yahiko

Avant de crier  la censure par les milliardaires de la Silicon Valley, j'invite tout un chacun  lire attentivement la justification argumente de Twitter.
Il ne s'agit pas ici de libert d'expression. Mais d'empcher la poursuite de la violence qui a dj caus des morts. Le sang a coul, il ne faudrait pas l'oublier.
On a beau tre un Prsident des Etats-Unis, il existe des lois qui justement condamne les incitations  la violence. Twitter en continuant  autoriser les tweets dangereux de Trump s'expose pnalement  des poursuites.
Et j'ai presque envie de dire, que cette fermeture permanente de compte protge Trump de tout drapage supplmentaire. Mme si dans son cas, la messe est dj dite.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Le vol de deux ordinateurs lors de l'attaque du Capitole soulve des inquitudes quant  la scurit des informations,*
* L'ordinateur portable doit avoir au moins un accs qui pourrait tre exploit *

Lmeute au Capitole des tats-Unis mercredi dernier a pris fin et la certification de llection du prsident lu Joe Biden a pu avoir lieu le mme jour, mais il est probable que certaines consquences de linsurrection ne seront pas connues avant des mois  ou peut-tre jamais. En effet, une violente foule de partisans du prsident Donald Trump, qui a pris d'assaut le btiment, a emport au moins deux ordinateurs, dont un du bureau de la prsidente de la Chambre, Nancy Pelosi. Ce qui a soulev de graves proccupations en matire de la scurit des informations du gouvernement amricain.

Le vol d'appareils lectroniques dans les bureaux du Congrs a t une proccupation constante aprs l'invasion des partisans de Trump qui,  l'instigation du prsident, sont entrs dans le Capitole pour tenter de renverser la certification de la victoire lectorale de Joe Biden. Les membres du Congrs ont rapidement t contraints de s'abriter sur place, laissant de nombreux appareils vulnrables aux agresseurs. Les photos postes par les meutiers depuis l'intrieur du Capitole montrent des ordinateurs exposs, dont un dans le bureau de Pelosi avec une bote de rception de courrier lectronique bien en vue. 


Drew Hammill, un assistant de la dmocrate Pelosi, a confirm sur Twitter vendredi qu'un ordinateur portable avait t vol dans le bureau de la prsidente de la Chambre, affirmant qu'il appartenait   une salle de confrence et tait utilis pour des prsentations , mais n'a pas donn plus de dtails sur les informations qu'il pourrait contenir.

Au moins un autre ordinateur a t vol, un portable appartenant au bureau du snateur dmocrate Jeff Merkley, de l'Oregon. Il  a dclar sur Twitter qu'un ordinateur portable avait t pris dans son bureau. Jeudi, le procureur amricain par intrim, Michael Sherwin, a dclar que certains des vols pourraient avoir potentiellement mis en danger ce qu'il a dcrit comme des  actions de scurit nationale .  Nous ne connaissons pas l'tendue des dgts  ce stade , a-t-il dclar.

Les manifestants qui se sont introduits dans le Capitole ont publi plusieurs photos d'eux-mmes posant devant des appareils du Congrs. Un journaliste de l'organisation de droite Blaze a affich une photo de ce qui tait cens tre un ordinateur du bureau de Pelosi avec des e-mails  toujours  l'cran .  Pour mettre en perspective la rapidit avec laquelle le personnel a t vacu, des e-mails sont toujours  l'cran, ainsi qu'une alerte fdrale avertissant les membres de la rvolution actuelle , a crit Elijah Schaffer dans un tweet post mercredi et quil a ensuite supprim.

L'impact d'un tel dispositif pourrait tre grave, a dclar Brandon Hoffman, le responsable de la scurit informatique chez Netenrich, en parlant de lordinateur ddi aux prsentations vol au Bureau de Pelosi.  Peu importe  quel point ils veulent minimiser cela, l'ordinateur portable doit avoir au moins un accs qui pourrait tre exploit , a-t-il dit.  Il est trs peu probable que cet ordinateur portable soit rest l sans fichiers, ou sans accs  des fichiers, ou toute autre information utile  quelqu'un qui chercherait  exercer un effet de levier ou  se venger .


*La scurit de l'information du gouvernement mise  rude preuve*

On ne sait pas encore ce qui a pu tre pris d'autre pendant le chaos. Plusieurs experts en cyberscurit ont tir la sonnette d'alarme contre la cyberscurit du gouvernement amricain, car le vol d'quipement pourrait prsenter le pire scnario pour l'infrastructure numrique du gouvernement.

 C'est le pire des scnarios , a dclar Victor Gevers, un expert en cyberscurit.  Lorsqu'un groupe aussi important de personnes non identifies a un accs physique  vos systmes et connexions rseau dverrouills, cela signifie que vous ne pouvez plus leur faire confiance. Vous devez tout redployer, changer vos identifiants et enquter sur chaque [personne] qui se trouvait dans ce btiment , a-t-il confi  The Independent.  Cela montre galement que le dpartement informatique n'applique pas un verrouillage automatique des crans aprs un court moment d'inactivit, ce qui n'est pas une chose  conseiller . 

Un ingnieur en scurit et ancien administrateur systme du Congrs amricain Ian a crit sur Twitter que le personnel informatique actuel du Capitole a une tche  herculenne  pour remettre en service les installations en toute scurit aprs une intrusion de la foule qui a compromis la scurit des informations du Capitole. 

 Sachant tout ce qui concerne l'informatique du Capitole, je ne pense pas que je dormirais bien tant que les rseaux n'auront pas t reconstruits  partir de zro, que chaque ordinateur n'aura pas t effac et que les internes n'auront pas t inspects visuellement avant d'tre remis en service. Chaque imprimante, chaque photocopieuse. Chaque recoin , dit-il.  C'est un effort herculen, mais ce n'est pas non plus sans prcdent - il y a un effort informatique herculen  la Chambre tous les deux ans lors du renouvellement des bureaux . 

Theresa Payton, directeur de linformation de la Maison-Blanche et PDG de Fortalice Solutions, a dclar aux chanes de tlvision amricaines que tous les dispositifs du btiment du Capitole devaient faire l'objet d'un examen mdico-lgal, car ces dispositifs constituent dsormais une menace pour la scurit oprationnelle du gouvernement.

Ces dernires inquitudes lies au vol dappareils du Congrs surviennent alors que les tats-Unis sont aux prises avec les consquences du plus grand piratage de l'histoire du gouvernement sanctionn par l'tat, aprs que SolarWinds ait t pirat et que le courrier lectronique du gouvernement ait t consult. Les responsables travaillent toujours pour dterminer dans quelle mesure les dispositifs gouvernementaux ont t infects lors de cette brche, qui est maintenant attribue  la Russie. Selon le FBI et les autres agences de scurit nationale, moins de 10 agences ont t touches, dont le Trsor amricain et le Dpartement du Commerce. Microsoft et FireEye sont les socits prives de premier plan qui ont vu leurs rseaux informatiques pirats. 

Le FBI enqute galement sur linsurrection du Capitole.  Je tiens  assurer au peuple amricain que le FBI a dploy toutes ses ressources d'enqute et travaille en troite collaboration avec ses partenaires fdraux, tatiques et locaux pour poursuivre avec dtermination les personnes impliques dans des activits criminelles lors des vnements du 6 janvier. Nos agents et analystes ont travaill dur toute la nuit pour rassembler des preuves, partager des renseignements et travailler avec les procureurs fdraux pour porter des accusations . 

La police mtropolitaine (MPD) de Washington, DC a lanc un appel  l'aide  toute personne qui pourrait identifier les participants  lassaut. Le dpartement a fait circuler une brochure numrique de 27 pages de photos de visages, avec un numro de tlphone d'urgence pour toute personne pouvant aider  les identifier. Le FBI a fait une demande similaire. 

Esprons quil y a des camras de surveillance dans les couloirs et les bureaux des membres du Congrs pour permettre au FBI de mettre la main sur les voleurs des deux ordinateurs et dautres matriels lectroniques non encore dtermins.

Sources : Assistant de Nancy Pelosi, Snateur Jeff Merkley, Tweet

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du vol dau moins deux ordinateurs lors de lmeute au Capitole ?
 ::fleche::  On ne sait pas jusqu prsent si dautres matriels informatiques ont t vols au Congrs amricain ? Quel commentaire en faites-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Quels pourraient tre les consquences du vol des ordinateurs, selon vous ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Le piratage de SolarWinds pourrait tre bien pire que ce que l'on craignait au dpart, les fdraux essayant toujours de savoir si ce n'tait que de l'espionnage ou quelque chose de plus sinistre
 ::fleche::  La prsence des insurgs du Capitole sur les mdias sociaux permet au gouvernement fdral de les identifier facilement, alors que la police locale et le FBI recherchent des informations sur eux
 ::fleche::  L'meute du Capitole est un cauchemar en matire de cyberscurit, le  pire des scnarios  pour la cyberscurit du gouvernement amricain, selon un expert en scurit
 ::fleche::  Twitter verrouille le compte du prsident Trump pendant 12 heures et l'avertit d'une suspension permanente, Facebook retire ses publications incrimines et dclare une  situation d'urgence

----------


## 23JFK

> Avant de crier  la censure par les milliardaires de la Silicon Valley, j'invite tout un chacun  lire attentivement la justification argumente de Twitter.
> Il ne s'agit pas ici de libert d'expression. Mais d'empcher la poursuite de la violence qui a dj caus des morts. Le sang a coul, il ne faudrait pas l'oublier.
> On a beau tre un Prsident des Etats-Unis, il existe des lois qui justement condamne les incitations  la violence. Twitter en continuant  autoriser les tweets dangereux de Trump s'expose pnalement  des poursuites.
> Et j'ai presque envie de dire, que cette fermeture permanente de compte protge Trump de tout drapage supplmentaire. Mme si dans son cas, la messe est dj dite.


Si c'tait vrai, le mouvement BLM aurait t trait pareillement or : il n'en a rien t.

----------


## Invit

Dans la foule, je propose de fermer tous les comptes Twitter de nos hommes politiques franais pour incitation  dire des conneries et dgradation volontaire de l'tat du pays... Bon c'est vrai, c'est Giscard qui a commenc avec sa loi Giscard/Rotschild en 1975 mais il n'y en pas un derrire qui a eu les "corones" de cesser le pillage du pays...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Cette bande de faux-culs a attendu jusqu'au dernier moment, que Trump soit totalement  terre, pour le rendre muet.


Je ne partage pas du tout ce point de vue, d'aprs moi les grosses plateformes sont trs anti Trump depuis le dbut, dj pendant sa campagne en 2016, on voyait que Facebook, Twitter, Google taient trs anti Trump.
a fait longtemps que les algorithmes mettent le contenu anti Trump en avant et masquent le contenu pro Trump.

Pendant 5 ans j'ai souvent vu "Trump" en tendance sur Twitter et je n'ai quasiment vu que des messages qui critiquaient Trump.




> les Europens sont des veaux.


Je ne sais pas, mais en tout cas les Franais sont bien disciplins puisqu'ils ont lu le candidat du systme en 2017 (alors qu'Hillary Clinton a perdu en 2016 aux USA).
En France on est pas prt d'lire un candidat que les mdias dtestent comme : Franois Asselineau, Jean Lassalle, Jacques Cheminade, Nicolas Dupont-Aignan, Florian Philippot.
Quand on dit aux Franais de voter Sarkozy ils votent Sarkozy, quand on leur dit de voter Hollande, ils votent Hollande, etc.

Les gens qui ont ralis une meute au capitole ont aid Biden et affaiblit Trump. C'tait la chose la plus contre productive  faire, Trump doit tre dgout.
De toute faon c'est fini, il n'a pas russi  prouver la fraude des dmocrates, le monde entier peut passer  autre chose, on va retrouver la ligne Bush/Obama  la tte des USA.
Plein de gens disent que Biden va se faire remplacer par Kamala Harris trs rapidement, je ne comprend pas le dlire, pourquoi ne pas l'avoir mis en candidat ds le dbut ? Elle traine moins de casseroles que lui, il me semble. Enfin bref, peu importe. (mais je pense que le parti dmocrate aurait fait un plus gros score en prsentant autre chose que Biden, mais a ne change rien au final).

----------


## Jiji66

> Avant de crier  la censure par les milliardaires de la Silicon Valley, j'invite tout un chacun  lire attentivement la justification argumente de Twitter.
> Il ne s'agit pas ici de libert d'expression. Mais d'empcher la poursuite de la violence qui a dj caus des morts. Le sang a coul, il ne faudrait pas l'oublier.
> On a beau tre un Prsident des Etats-Unis, il existe des lois qui justement condamne les incitations  la violence. Twitter en continuant  autoriser les tweets dangereux de Trump s'expose pnalement  des poursuites.
> Et j'ai presque envie de dire, que cette fermeture permanente de compte protge Trump de tout drapage supplmentaire. Mme si dans son cas, la messe est dj dite.


Il se trouve que les Tweets censurs sont des appels au calme et  sortir du Capitole; ce qui n'est pas trs en adquation avec les justifications des censures.

De plus on est en droit de se demander ou est la base de la dcision de justice sur laquelle s'appuient les milliardaires de la "Silicon Valley" pour prendre le droit de couper la parole  un Prsident d'un tat qui  t lu dmocratiquement et est formellement encore en exercice.

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

> [...]
> De plus on est en droit de se demander ou est la base de la dcision de justice sur laquelle s'appuient les milliardaires de la "Silicon Valley" pour prendre le droit de couper la parole  un Prsident d'un tat qui  t lu dmocratiquement et est formellement encore en exercice.


Il n'y a aucune dcision de justice et ils n'en ont pas besoin. Ce sont des socits prives et toute personne qui utilise leurs services a lu et accept les conditions d'utilisation, parmi lesquelles on retrouve le droit d'accepter ou de refuser un utilisateur, le droit de supprimer des messages d'utilisateurs, etc etc etc...

Twitter, FB et compagnie n'ont absolument pas besoin d'une dcision de justice pour supprimer les messages d'un utilisateur de leurs services, d'autant plus que l'utilisateur n'a pas pay pour publier.

----------


## Nym4x

Indpendamment de qui a post et du contenu cest un vritable scandale car fait sans une dcision de justice et une censure injustifie. Il serait plus que temps que les gafa soient dmantels, car ils ont plus de pouvoir que les tats.

----------


## TotoParis

> Si c'tait vrai, le mouvement BLM aurait t trait pareillement or : il n'en a rien t.


En effet, les Gouverneurs des Etats ont tout fait pour les meutiers ultra-violents des BLM (et j'ai des centaines de vidos) puissent mettre  feu et  sang le pays.
On verra bien si un jour Twitter bloque dfinitivement le compte de Pelozi quand elle aura franchie la ligne rouge...
Et "en mme temps" : https://twitter.com/GWGoldnadel/stat...96207875993601 :
"La gauche mdiatique qui chantait hier encore lair de la libert en est toute enchante . Je signale , en passant , que le compte de layatollah Khamenei qui souhaite la destruction dun tat , est lui , grand ouvert . Elle est belle la dmocratie des GAFA"

----------


## redcurve

> En effet, les Gouverneurs des Etats ont tout fait pour les meutiers ultra-violents des BLM (et j'ai des centaines de vidos) puissent mettre  feu et  sang le pays.
> On verra bien si un jour Twitter bloque dfinitivement le compte de Pelozi quand elle aura franchie la ligne rouge...
> Et "en mme temps" : https://twitter.com/GWGoldnadel/stat...96207875993601 :
> "La gauche mdiatique qui chantait hier encore lair de la libert en est toute enchante . Je signale , en passant , que le compte de layatollah Khamenei qui souhaite la destruction dun tat , est lui , grand ouvert . Elle est belle la dmocratie des GAFA"


Pourriez-vous partager les vidos ou les dposer sur un dossier dans ipfs ?

Merci

----------


## TotoParis

> Il n'y a aucune dcision de justice et ils n'en ont pas besoin. Ce sont des socits prives et toute personne qui utilise leurs services a lu et accept les conditions d'utilisation, parmi lesquelles on retrouve le droit d'accepter ou de refuser un utilisateur, le droit de supprimer des messages d'utilisateurs, etc etc etc...
> 
> Twitter, FB et compagnie n'ont absolument pas besoin d'une dcision de justice pour supprimer les messages d'un utilisateur de leurs services, d'autant plus que l'utilisateur n'a pas pay pour publier.


Que cela vous plaise ou non, Donald Trump a t lu dmocratiquement. C'est le premier personnage des USA. Ce n'est pas un citoyen ordinaire.
S'il fallait couper le compte des lanceurs de bobards, en voil une qui en a lanc de gros : 
https://twitter.com/HeleneLaporteRN/...81719860158468
https://twitter.com/sibethndiaye/sta...59985425993733

Et cet incident grotesque : https://twitter.com/MarianneleMag/st...42331476275200

LOL mais LOL quoi !

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Que a te plaise ou non, Trump est un utilisateur "lambda" pour twitter, FB et autres, et s'ils dcident de lui couper le micro, ils lui coupent le micro. La preuve? ils l'ont fait.

Quant  parler d'lection "dmocratique", a me fait rire, quand je vois qu'on a le choix entre deux candidats (USA et France par exemple) ou que les perdant s'allient pour former une majorit (Belgique). Ca fait des dizaines d'anne qu'en Belgique, on est gouverns par une coalition de perdants, alors le mot "dmocratique" me fait rire. Et en France, Macron a gagn non pas parce que c'est macron, mais parce qu'en face au second tour, il y avait marine le pen avec son "vous ne les voyez pas? Ils rampent autour de vous"... Tu parles d'une dmocratie...

----------


## TotoParis

" le public a le droit d'avoir le plus large accs possible au discours politique, mme controvers" : Zuckerberg plus fort que la Cour Suprme ?  ::ptdr:: 

Et pour ces bobards, son auteur n'a jamais vu son compte suspendu https://twitter.com/bfmtv/status/126...932546?lang=fr pendant que nos soignants allaient " la guerre" (contre la COVID) sans AUCUN masque, mme chirurgical...

----------


## TotoParis

> DISCLAIMER : Ce qui suit va piquer pour certains... Mais il y a des moments o il faut dire certaines choses.
> 
> Les complotistes, les conspirationistes et autres protestataires pathologiques subvertissent la libert d'expression pour diffuser leur obscurantisme, leur ngation de la raison, des faits et de la ralit.
> Ils piratent la libert d'expression pour promouvoir l'autoritarisme et le sectarisme.
> Ca suffit.
> On peut toujours disserter sur l'importance trop grande des Facebook, Twitter ou YouTube qui sont certes des entreprises commerciales, mais ont aussi une responsabilit citoyenne.
> Qu'elles censurent Trump aujourd'hui est la moindre des choses. Cela aurait d tre fait bien plus tt.
> Ces attaques incessantes contre la dmocratie en niant sans preuve le rsultat des lections, juste parce qu'il les a perdu, est de fait un acte criminel, mais inattaquable tant qu'il est Prsident des Etats-Unis.
> Et de fait, Donald Trump, n'en dplaise, a dsormais du sang, bien rel, sur les mains.
> ...


Camarade, il ira en prison avec ou sans procs ? Sans ? Tu es donc un : communiste ? fasciste ?
L aussi "ee qui suit va piquer pour certain" : j'en ai plus qu'assez des petits donneurs de leons de dmocratie,  leur sauce : de gauche, et c'est tout.
Seule la justice US doit dire le Droit, pas un petit freluquet de franais dans ton genre.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Le dfenseur des droits numriques EFF estime que les dcisions de Twitter, Facebook de bloquer ou suspendre les communications de Trump   * 
*constituent un simple exercice de leurs droits   * 

Ces derniers mois, Twitter est intervenu graduellement sur le compte du prsident amricain en exercice, Donald Trump, dabord en apposant des labels pour nuancer ses allgations, parfois en masquant par dfaut certains de ses messages.  la suite des vnements du 6 janvier, quand des meutiers ont pris dassaut le Capitole des tats-Unis, encourags par les propos de Donald Trump, Twitter a franchi une nouvelle tape en bloquant le compte de Donald Trump pendant 12 heures, le temps pour lui de supprimer trois tweets que le rseau social a considrs comme tant dangereux.

Cette fois-ci, Twitter a dcid de suspendre dfinitivement le compte de Donald Trump. Dans un billet, le rseau social indique :

 Aprs un examen attentif des rcents Tweets du compte @realDonaldTrump et du contexte qui les entoure  en particulier la manire dont ils sont reus et interprts sur et hors de Twitter  nous avons suspendu dfinitivement le compte en raison du risque d'incitation  la violence.

 Dans le contexte des vnements horribles de cette semaine, nous avons clairement indiqu mercredi que des violations supplmentaires des rgles de Twitter entraneraient potentiellement cette ligne de conduite. Notre cadre dintrt public existe pour permettre au public dentendre directement les reprsentants lus et les dirigeants mondiaux. Il repose sur le principe que le peuple a le droit de demander des comptes au pouvoir.

 Cependant, nous avons clairement indiqu il y a des annes que ces comptes ne sont pas entirement au-dessus de nos rgles et ne peuvent pas utiliser Twitter pour inciter  la violence, entre autres. Nous continuerons de faire preuve de transparence concernant nos politiques et leur application .

Le 8 janvier 2021, le prsident Donald J.Trump a tweet :  les 75 000 000 grands patriotes amricains qui ont vot pour moi, AMERICA FIRST, et Make AMERICA GREAT AGAIN, auront une voix gante qui va retentir longtemps dans le futur. Ils ne seront ni mpriss ni traits injustement de quelque manire . Peu de temps aprs, le prsident a tweet :   tous ceux qui ont demand, je n'irai pas  l'inauguration le 20 janvier. 

En raison des tensions persistantes aux tats-Unis et de la reprise de la conversation mondiale concernant les personnes qui ont violemment pris d'assaut le Capitole le 6 janvier 2021, Twitter a estim que ces deux Tweets doivent tre lus dans le contexte d'vnements plus larges dans le pays et prendre en considration le fait que les dclarations du prsident peuvent servir  mobiliser diffrents publics, y compris pour inciter  la violence  comme cela a t le cas ces dernires semaines . 

 Aprs avoir valu le langage de ces Tweets par rapport  notre politique de Glorification de la Violence, nous avons dtermin que ces Tweets sont en violation de la Politique de Glorification de la Violence et que l'utilisateur @realDonaldTrump doit tre immdiatement suspendu dfinitivement du service .

Comment Twitter en est parvenu  cette conclusion ? Le rseau social explique :

 Nous avons valu les deux Tweets mentionns ci-dessus dans le cadre de notre politique de glorification de la violence, qui vise  empcher la glorification de la violence qui pourrait inspirer d'autres personnes  reproduire des actes de violence et avons dtermin qu'ils taient trs susceptibles d'encourager et d'inspirer les gens  reproduire les actes criminels qui ont eu lieu au Capitole amricain le 6 janvier 2021.

 Cette dtermination repose sur un certain nombre de facteurs, notamment :
La dclaration du prsident Trump selon laquelle il ne participera pas  l'inauguration est reue par un certain nombre de ses partisans comme une confirmation supplmentaire que l'lection n'tait pas lgitime et est considre comme un refus de sa revendication prcdente faite via deux tweets par son chef de cabinet adjoint, Dan Scavino, qu'il y aurait une  transition ordonne  le 20 janvier.Le deuxime Tweet peut galement servir d'encouragement  ceux qui considrent potentiellement des actes de violence  l'inauguration seraient  srs  dans la mesure o Donald Trump ne sera pas prsent.L'utilisation des mots  American Patriots  pour dcrire certains de ses partisans est galement interprte comme un soutien  ceux qui commettent des actes de violence au Capitole amricain.La mention de ses partisans ayant une  *voix gante* qui va retentir longtemps dans le futur  et  qu'ils ne seront ni mpriss ni traits injustement de quelque manire !  est interprt comme une indication supplmentaire que le prsident Trump ne prvoit pas de faciliter une  transition ordonne  et qu'il envisage plutt de continuer  soutenir, autonomiser et protger ceux qui croient qu'il a remport l'lection.Les plans de futures manifestations armes ont dj commenc  prolifrer sur et hors de Twitter, y compris une proposition d'attaque secondaire contre le Capitole amricain et les btiments du Capitole de l'tat le 17 janvier 2021.
 En tant que tel, notre dtermination est que les deux Tweets ci-dessus sont susceptibles d'inspirer d'autres personnes  reproduire les actes de violence qui ont eu lieu le 6 janvier 2021, et qu'il existe de nombreux indicateurs indiquant qu'ils sont reus et compris comme un encouragement  le faire .

*Des suppressions de comptes de Donald Trump en cascade*

*Facebook et Instagram ferment le compte de Donald Trump au moins jusqu' la prise de pouvoir de Joe Biden*

Facebook a suivi Twitter mercredi, aprs avoir initialement retir une vido du prsident, en disant que la socit avait valu quelques violations de la politique,  ce qui entranera un blocage des fonctionnalits pendant 24 heures, ce qui signifie qu'il perdra la possibilit de poster sur la plateforme pendant cette priode . Par la suite, Facebook a estim que le blocage de Trump allait s'tendre au moins sur deux semaines, jusqu la fin de son mandat.

Le PDG de Facebook, Mark Zuckerberg, a annonc via son compte Facebook que Donald Trump ne pourra plus utiliser Facebook et Instagram  pendant au moins les deux prochaines semaines, jusqu' ce que la transition pacifique du pouvoir soit termine . La socit a bloqu temporairement ses comptes mercredi suite  la publication par Trump de contenu incitant ses adeptes  la violence. Cela n'a pas empch Zuckerberg de dclarer par la suite que le bannissement serait prolong  indfiniment , au moins jusqu' ce que Biden prenne le pouvoir.

Zuckerberg a reconnu jeudi quau fil des annes Facebook a parfois retir le contenu de Trump ou tiquet ses publications lorsqu'elles violaient ses politiques, mais que Trump avait t autoris jusqu' prsent   utiliser notre plateforme conformment  nos propres rgles .  Nous avons fait cela parce que nous pensons que le public a le droit d'avoir le plus large accs possible au discours politique, mme controvers , a crit Zuckerberg.  Mais le contexte actuel est maintenant fondamentalement diffrent, impliquant l'utilisation de notre plateforme pour inciter  une insurrection violente contre un gouvernement dmocratiquement lu .

 La haine, la division et le sectarisme que Trump et son administration ont enflamms ne se dissiperont pas immdiatement avec le prochain changement de pouvoir , selon la dclaration.  Facebook doit bannir dfinitivement Trump et prendre des mesures contre ses facilitateurs et allis qui continuent  utiliser la plateforme pour inciter  la violence et diffuser des informations dangereuses .


*Twitch dsactive galement "indfiniment" la chane de Trump*

Twitch s'est joint au vaste mouvement pour mettre Donald Trump hors des services internet, suite aux meutes et  la violence d'une horde pro-Trump mercredi  Washington, D.C. Trump a lanc un compte sur Twitch, la plateforme de streaming en direct centre sur les jeux et appartenant  Amazon,  l'automne 2019, dans le cadre de l'expansion de ses messages de campagne de rlection.

  la lumire de l'attaque choquante d'hier au Capitole, nous avons dsactiv la chane Twitch du prsident Trump , a dclar un porte-parole de Twitch dans un communiqu.  Compte tenu des circonstances extraordinaires actuelles et de la rhtorique incendiaire du prsident, nous pensons que c'est une mesure ncessaire pour protger notre communaut et empcher que Twitch ne soit utilis pour inciter  de nouvelles violences .

Le compte de Trump reste en ligne, donc les vidos archives et son profil sont toujours disponibles. Mais tant que le compte sera dsactiv, il ne pourra pas continuer  diffuser en continu. La socit a dclar qu'elle rvaluerait le compte aprs son dpart de la Maison-Blanche.

En juin, Twitch a temporairement interdit le compte de Trump pour  conduite haineuse  diffuse sur son flux. L'interdiction a t leve au bout de deux semaines. Mercredi soir, Twitch a supprim l'emote PogChamp bien connue des utilisateurs parce que la personne dont le visage figurait dessus avait fait des dclarations  encourageant la violence aprs ce qui s'est pass au Capitole aujourd'hui , selon Twitch. La plateforme de streaming prvoit de travailler avec la communaut pour concevoir une nouvelle emote.


*D'autres rseaux sociaux suivent la tendance*

Reddit a banni le forum r/donaldtrump pour avoir encourag et glorifi la violence aprs l'attaque de mercredi perptre contre le Capitole amricain.

 Les politiques de Reddit  lchelle du site interdisent les contenus qui incitent  la haine, ou encouragent, glorifient, incitent ou appellent  la violence contre des groupes de personnes ou dindividus. En consquence, nous avons contact de manire proactive les modrateurs pour leur rappeler nos politiques et pour offrir un soutien ou des ressources selon les besoins , a dclar un porte-parole.  Nous avons galement pris des mesures pour bannir la communaut r/donaldtrump compte tenu des violations rptes de la politique ces derniers jours concernant les violences au Capitole amricain. 

Parmi les autres rseaux sociaux qui ont pris des mesures similaires, nous pouvons citer :
Twitch et Snapchat, qui ont dsactiv les comptes de Trump.Shopify qui a supprim deux magasins en ligne affilis au prsident.YouTube, qui a dclar qu'il acclre ses actions pour endiguer des allgations de fraude lectorale contre le prsident Trump et d'autres sur la base des vnements de mercredi.TikTok a supprim les contenus violant ses politiques d'utilisation et a redirig les hashtags tels que #stormthecapitol et #patriotparty vers ses rgles de la communaut.
Les principales plateformes Web ont supprim le contenu qui glorifiait l'attaque (qui visait  renverser l'lection prsidentielle amricaine et a fait au moins cinq morts, dont un policier).

*La raction de l'EFF*

L'EFF (Electronic Frontier Foundation), le dfenseur des droits numrique, a ragi  cette situation en ces termes :

 Comme la plupart des gens aux tats-Unis et dans le monde, l'EFF est choqu et dgot par la violente attaque de mercredi contre le Capitole amricain. Nous soutenons tous ceux qui uvrent pour la dfense de la Constitution et de l'tat de droit, et nous sommes reconnaissants du service des dcideurs, des membres du personnel et des autres travailleurs qui ont endur de nombreuses heures de lockdown et se sont runis de nouveau pour s'acquitter de leurs obligations constitutionnelles.

 Les dcisions de Twitter, Facebook, Instagram, Snapchat et autres de suspendre et / ou de bloquer les communications du prsident Trump via leurs plateformes sont un simple exercice de leurs droits, en vertu du premier amendement et de la section 230, de grer leurs sites. Nous soutenons ces droits. Nanmoins, nous sommes toujours proccups lorsque les plateformes assument le rle de censeurs, c'est pourquoi nous continuons de les appeler  appliquer un cadre de droits de l'homme  ces dcisions. Nous notons galement que ces mmes plateformes ont choisi, pendant des annes, de privilgier certains orateurs - en particulier les responsables gouvernementaux - par rapport  d'autres, non seulement aux tats-Unis, mais galement dans d'autres pays. Une plateforme ne devrait pas appliquer un ensemble de rgles  la plupart de ses utilisateurs, puis appliquer un ensemble de rgles plus permissif aux politiciens et aux dirigeants mondiaux qui sont dj extrmement puissants.  l'avenir, nous appelons une fois de plus les plateformes  tre plus transparentes et cohrentes dans la manire dont elles appliquent leurs rgles - et nous appelons les dcideurs  trouver des moyens de favoriser la concurrence afin que les utilisateurs aient de nombreuses options ditoriales et politiques parmi lesquelles choisir. 

Source : EFF

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::   Ici ce n'est pas la Chine , des experts indiquent que Trump n'a aucune autorit lgale pour fermer Twitter.  Il est clair qu'il est en train d'intimider Twitter pour diffuser ce qu'il veut 
 ::fleche::  Un ingnieur de Facebook dcide de dmissionner en guise de protestation. Il accuse la socit de  profiter de la haine aux tats-Unis et dans le monde  et indique ne plus vouloir y contribuer
 ::fleche::  Le compte Twitter de Donald Trump pirat ! Victor Gevers, un chercheur nerlandais, affirme avoir eu accs au compte du prsident amricain, mais Twitter et la Maison Blanche nient ces allgations
 ::fleche::  Le prsident US a menac de  rglementer  ou de  fermer  des plateformes de rseaux sociaux, aprs que ses tweets ont t marqus comme vhiculant des informations non vrifies

----------


## TotoParis

> partir du moment o vous utilisez un service tiers c'est que vous avez accept la charte d'utilisation/cgv, donc la dcision de traiter ce genre d'vnement revient bien au service sollicit.


https://twitter.com/i24NEWS_FR/statu...10295066746880
Twitter estime que les messages de l'ayatollah A. Khamenei appelant  "liminer Isral" ne violent pas ses rgles


LOL mais LOL quoi...
PS : je ne suis ni juif, ni isralien, ni soutient d'Isral...

----------


## TotoParis

> Le lgislateur non. La justice ventuellement oui... Mais en attendant il y a les mesures d'urgence. C'est la police ou l'entreprise qui applique son rglement. Imaginez que sur twitter ou facebook quelques personnes relayent une information dangereuse comme celles diffuses lors de l'attaque terroriste de l'hyper casher par Koulibali disant qu'il y avait des otages caches dans la rserve.... Le terroriste lit cette information et peut aller tuer encore plus de personnes. La responsabilit du rseau serait engage et de nombreuses personnes tues.... 
> Voudriez vous faire paries des personnes stupidement abattues par le fait d'attendre qu'un procs se droule pour savoir s'il tait opportun de censurer ?
> 
> A +


Bonhomme, la Justice dpend quand mme des lois votes par les reprsentants lus...les Lgislateurs...
Tu mlange tout : terrorisme, hyper-kacher (j'ai vu de trs prs, pas toi), "invasion" du Capitole (combien d'armes  feu ???).
Tu assimiles Trump  un terroriste alors que durant les meutes suite  l'assassinat de George Floyd ce sont les Gouverneurs 
qui n'ont pas voulu le plus souvent de la Garde Nationale et ont laiss le chaos, la violence, et la destruction s'installer, pour faire chier Trump ?

----------


## pierre-y

Sauf que twitter, youtube voir twitch (pour facebook je ne connais pas assez) a une politique de gestion de compte qui est compltement  la gueule du client et donc n"a aucune neutralit contrairement a ce qu'ils essaient de faire croire. Sur youtube par exemple, on a un predateur sexuel (Mini Ladd) sur mineur qui mme apres avoir reconnu les fait n'a pas vue sa chaine youtube supprim. Twitter a aussi l'esprit bien plus large concernant certains Chinois ou mouvement lgbt donc certains membres (pas tous, je ne suis pas en trai nde faire un prix de gros, mais certain franchement inquitant) qui peuvent lyncher des gens en toute impunit.

----------


## TotoParis

> Cas de force majeure.
> J'approuve  100% la dcision de Twitter et de Facebook.


rponse non motive, pavlovienne. On se croirait dans l'ex-URSS.

----------


## TotoParis

> N'importe quel autre utilisateur aurait t banni dfinitivement depuis des annes. La libert d'expression s'arrte l o les lois commencent, et les appels  la haine et/ou  la violence vont  l'encontre de la loi.


Dsol Camarade : https://twitter.com/RobertMenardFR/s...45169286967296
_Pour s'tre gentiment moqu de Greta Thunberg, le compte Twitter d'Emmanuelle Mnard a t suspendu il y a un an et demi ! Pour un compte islamiste ultraviolent, le rseau social est plus... tolrant !_ #SamuelPaty#ConflansSaintHonorine

https://twitter.com/RobertMenardFR/s...967296/photo/1

----------


## calvaire

a que j,aimerais que Trump n'utilises plus ces rseaux et promu des rseaux impossible de censurer techniquement comme AKASHA
Ces gants font surtout tout pour servir leurs idaux et valeurs par pour laisser le peuple s'exprimer.

Ma position est clair sur le sujet, non  toute forme de censure, site islamiste, pdophile, extrme droite aucun tabou. la censure n'a jamais t une solution c'est juste un cache misre, la dernire fois que je suis all sur Tor je suis tomb que sur des videos/images d'enfants a poil ou de site politique d'extreme droite ou de gauche.
Pas besoin de chercher suffit de taper n'importe quoi sur NotEvil par exemple (http://www.hss3uro2hsxfogfq.onion/) y'a que a. J'ai t assez surpris d'ailleurs tant donn que la pdophilie c'est cens tre le truc le plus combattue sur terre. Mme en tapant drogue ou arme a feu ou physique quantique on trouve que a en 1er liens. Alors la censure de pacotille de twitter ou facebook honntement elle me fais bien rigoler.

J'ai quand mme trouver un site politique anti macron pas trop extrme et sans enfants et a c'est bien, des gens peuvent s'exprimer contre le gouvernement sans risque, et rien que pour a les effets ngatifs (pdophilie, terrorisme... le blabla habituel des dputes qui font des lois liberticide) doivent tre accept.

Pour en revenir aux faits:
Si un simple Tweet de Trump provoque une tentative de coup d'tat dans la plus vielle dmocratie du monde c'est que le systme va mal, c'est pas Trump le problme, le problme est beaucoup plus profond et complexe que cela. Jespre que Biden arrivera a rehausser le niveau pour l'ducation et la sant et contre les ingalits et la pauvret grandissante.
En France c'est pas mieux, on a eu 1ans de guerre civile avec des gilets jaunes que seul le covid a russie  arrter.

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.




> *constituent un simple exercice de leurs droits   *


Ils auraient dit "un difficile exercice de leurs devoirs", j'aurais eu une opinion moins dictatoriale de leurs actes.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Stripe s'ajoute  la liste des plateformes technologiques qui ont dcid de priver Donald Trump de leurs services,*
*suite aux actions violentes menes au Capitole  * 

Aprs le violent sige du Capitole mercredi, Stripe ne traitera plus les paiements pour la campagne du prsident Trump, qui a continu  collecter des fonds.

La socit de technologie financire gre les paiements par carte pour des millions d'entreprises en ligne et de plateformes de commerce lectronique, y compris le site Web de la campagne de Donald Trump. Stripe a dcid de bannir le compte de campagne du prsident pour avoir viol sa politique contre lencouragement  la violence, ont dclar des personnes au courant du sujet. Cela signifie que le site Web de la campagne du prsident n'aura plus accs aux services du processeur de paiement, empchant la campagne Trump de recevoir des dons.

Stripe demande aux utilisateurs de consentir  ne pas accepter de paiements pour des activits   haut risque , y compris pour toute entreprise ou organisation qui  s'engage, encourage, promeut ou clbre des violences illgales ou des atteintes physiques  des personnes ou des biens , selon sa politique d'utilisation.

La socit a prcdemment dsactiv des comptes  la suite d'actes violents. Aprs qu'un homme arm ait tu 11 personnes lors d'une attaque contre une synagogue de Pittsburgh en 2018, Stripe a ferm le compte de Gab.com (la plateforme de mdias sociaux de droite sur laquelle le tireur prsum a publi des messages antismites).


La campagne de Trump a reu sur Stripe plus de 1,8 million de dollars au cours du cycle lectoral de 2020, selon les archives de la Commission lectorale fdrale.

Le mois dernier, la campagne et l'opration politique de Trump ont rapport avoir collect plus de 207 millions de dollars entre le jour du scrutin et dbut dcembre, alors qu'il inondait ses partisans de courriels et de SMS demandant des dons pour aider  contester les rsultats des lections. La campagne Trump a donc lanc une campagne de collecte de fonds pour collecter des fonds pour la multitude de poursuites intentes par le prsident contre des tats du pays. Les poursuites ont t presque toutes rejetes, mais l'effort a rapport des centaines de millions de dollars au parti rpublicain.

Nanmoins, une part croissante de l'argent a t verse  un comit d'action politique de leadership que Trump a cr pour aider  financer ses activits post-Maison-Blanche

Les chiffres mis  jour sur la dernire leve de fonds de Trump ne sont pas encore publics.

La dcision de Stripe fait suite  une dcision similaire manant d'un certain nombre d'autres entreprises qui ont coup les liens avec Trump ou les lgislateurs rpublicains impliqus dans la contestation du dcompte des rsultats lectoraux. Citigroup (C), Marriott (MAR), Commerce Bank et BlueCross BlueShield font partie des plus grandes entreprises qui ont annonc qu'elles suspendraient leurs contributions PAC aux lgislateurs qui ont tent d'annuler les rsultats des lections.

Les entreprises technologiques qui grent la plupart des transactions financires en ligne ont dcid de bloquer le prsident. Shopify et PayPal ont t les premiers  prendre des mesures contre les extrmistes parmi les partisans du prsident Trump qui ont particip  l'meute.

PayPal a dsactiv les comptes de certains groupes de partisans de Trump qui utilisaient la fintech de transfert dargent pour coordonner les paiements afin de garantir les actions des meutiers  Capitol Hill. La socit prend activement des mesures contre les militants d'extrme droite depuis un certain temps. Aprs les manifestations de Charlottesville et les meutes qui ont suivi en 2017, la socit a banni une srie d'organisations d'extrme droite. Pour le moment, ces bannissements ne se sont pas tendus directement au prsident lui-mme.

Jeudi, Shopify a annonc qu'il supprimait les vitrines de la campagne Trump et de la marque personnelle de Trump. C'est une volution de la politique de la socit, qui a dclar il y a des annes qu'elle ne modrerait pas sa plateforme, mais qui a supprim ces dernires annes certains magasins controverss, tels que certains magasins de droite en 2018.

Cette fois-ci, Stripe a rejoint les actions contre le prsident, coupant une source de revenus lucrative pour ses oprations politiques.

*Des suppressions de comptes de Donald Trump en cascade*

Ces actions  l'encontre du prsident ont t prises galement sur les rseaux sociaux parmi lesquels Snap, Facebook, Twitter, Pinterest, Spotify et TikTok, pour ne citer que ceux-l.

*Twitter suspend dfinitivement le compte de Trump*

Ces derniers mois, Twitter est intervenu graduellement sur le compte du prsident amricain en exercice, Donald Trump, dabord en apposant des labels pour nuancer ses allgations, parfois en masquant par dfaut certains de ses messages.  la suite des vnements du 6 janvier, quand des meutiers ont pris dassaut le Capitole des tats-Unis, encourags par les propos de Donald Trump, Twitter a franchi une nouvelle tape en bloquant le compte de Donald Trump pendant 12 heures, le temps pour lui de supprimer trois tweets que le rseau social a considrs comme tant dangereux.

Cette fois-ci, Twitter a dcid de suspendre dfinitivement le compte de Donald Trump. Dans un billet, le rseau social indique :

 Aprs un examen attentif des rcents Tweets du compte @realDonaldTrump et du contexte qui les entoure  en particulier la manire dont ils sont reus et interprts sur et hors de Twitter  nous avons suspendu dfinitivement le compte en raison du risque d'incitation  la violence.

 Dans le contexte des vnements horribles de cette semaine, nous avons clairement indiqu mercredi que des violations supplmentaires des rgles de Twitter entraneraient potentiellement cette ligne de conduite. Notre cadre dintrt public existe pour permettre au public dentendre directement les reprsentants lus et les dirigeants mondiaux. Il repose sur le principe que le peuple a le droit de demander des comptes au pouvoir.

 Cependant, nous avons clairement indiqu il y a des annes que ces comptes ne sont pas entirement au-dessus de nos rgles et ne peuvent pas utiliser Twitter pour inciter  la violence, entre autres. Nous continuerons de faire preuve de transparence concernant nos politiques et leur application .

Le 8 janvier 2021, le prsident Donald J.Trump a tweet :  les 75 000 000 grands patriotes amricains qui ont vot pour moi, AMERICA FIRST, et Make AMERICA GREAT AGAIN, auront une voix gante qui va retentir longtemps dans le futur. Ils ne seront ni mpriss ni traits injustement de quelque manire . Peu de temps aprs, le prsident a tweet :   tous ceux qui ont demand, je n'irai pas  l'inauguration le 20 janvier. 

En raison des tensions persistantes aux tats-Unis et de la reprise de la conversation mondiale concernant les personnes qui ont violemment pris d'assaut le Capitole le 6 janvier 2021, Twitter a estim que ces deux Tweets doivent tre lus dans le contexte d'vnements plus larges dans le pays et prendre en considration le fait que les dclarations du prsident peuvent servir  mobiliser diffrents publics, y compris pour inciter  la violence  comme cela a t le cas ces dernires semaines . 

 Aprs avoir valu le langage de ces Tweets par rapport  notre politique de Glorification de la Violence, nous avons dtermin que ces Tweets sont en violation de la Politique de Glorification de la Violence et que l'utilisateur @realDonaldTrump doit tre immdiatement suspendu dfinitivement du service .

Comment Twitter en est parvenu  cette conclusion ? Le rseau social explique :

 Nous avons valu les deux Tweets mentionns ci-dessus dans le cadre de notre politique de glorification de la violence, qui vise  empcher la glorification de la violence qui pourrait inspirer d'autres personnes  reproduire des actes de violence et avons dtermin qu'ils taient trs susceptibles d'encourager et d'inspirer les gens  reproduire les actes criminels qui ont eu lieu au Capitole amricain le 6 janvier 2021.

 Cette dtermination repose sur un certain nombre de facteurs, notamment :
La dclaration du prsident Trump selon laquelle il ne participera pas  l'inauguration est reue par un certain nombre de ses partisans comme une confirmation supplmentaire que l'lection n'tait pas lgitime et est considre comme un refus de sa revendication prcdente faite via deux tweets par son chef de cabinet adjoint, Dan Scavino, qu'il y aurait une  transition ordonne  le 20 janvier.Le deuxime Tweet peut galement servir d'encouragement  ceux qui considrent potentiellement des actes de violence  l'inauguration seraient  srs  dans la mesure o Donald Trump ne sera pas prsent.L'utilisation des mots  American Patriots  pour dcrire certains de ses partisans est galement interprte comme un soutien  ceux qui commettent des actes de violence au Capitole amricain.La mention de ses partisans ayant une  *voix gante* qui va retentir longtemps dans le futur  et  qu'ils ne seront ni mpriss ni traits injustement de quelque manire !  est interprt comme une indication supplmentaire que le prsident Trump ne prvoit pas de faciliter une  transition ordonne  et qu'il envisage plutt de continuer  soutenir, autonomiser et protger ceux qui croient qu'il a remport l'lection.Les plans de futures manifestations armes ont dj commenc  prolifrer sur et hors de Twitter, y compris une proposition d'attaque secondaire contre le Capitole amricain et les btiments du Capitole de l'tat le 17 janvier 2021.
 En tant que tel, notre dtermination est que les deux Tweets ci-dessus sont susceptibles d'inspirer d'autres personnes  reproduire les actes de violence qui ont eu lieu le 6 janvier 2021, et qu'il existe de nombreux indicateurs indiquant qu'ils sont reus et compris comme un encouragement  le faire .


*Facebook et Instagram ferment le compte de Donald Trump au moins jusqu' la prise de pouvoir de Joe Biden*

Facebook a suivi Twitter mercredi, aprs avoir initialement retir une vido du prsident, en disant que la socit avait valu quelques violations de la politique,  ce qui entranera un blocage des fonctionnalits pendant 24 heures, ce qui signifie qu'il perdra la possibilit de poster sur la plateforme pendant cette priode . Par la suite, Facebook a estim que le blocage de Trump allait s'tendre au moins sur deux semaines, jusqu la fin de son mandat.

Le PDG de Facebook, Mark Zuckerberg, a annonc via son compte Facebook que Donald Trump ne pourra plus utiliser Facebook et Instagram  pendant au moins les deux prochaines semaines, jusqu' ce que la transition pacifique du pouvoir soit termine . La socit a bloqu temporairement ses comptes mercredi suite  la publication par Trump de contenu incitant ses adeptes  la violence. Cela n'a pas empch Zuckerberg de dclarer par la suite que le bannissement serait prolong  indfiniment , au moins jusqu' ce que Biden prenne le pouvoir.

Zuckerberg a reconnu jeudi quau fil des annes Facebook a parfois retir le contenu de Trump ou tiquet ses publications lorsqu'elles violaient ses politiques, mais que Trump avait t autoris jusqu' prsent   utiliser notre plateforme conformment  nos propres rgles .  Nous avons fait cela parce que nous pensons que le public a le droit d'avoir le plus large accs possible au discours politique, mme controvers , a crit Zuckerberg.  Mais le contexte actuel est maintenant fondamentalement diffrent, impliquant l'utilisation de notre plateforme pour inciter  une insurrection violente contre un gouvernement dmocratiquement lu .

 La haine, la division et le sectarisme que Trump et son administration ont enflamms ne se dissiperont pas immdiatement avec le prochain changement de pouvoir , selon la dclaration.  Facebook doit bannir dfinitivement Trump et prendre des mesures contre ses facilitateurs et allis qui continuent  utiliser la plateforme pour inciter  la violence et diffuser des informations dangereuses .

*Twitch dsactive galement "indfiniment" la chane de Trump*

Twitch s'est joint au vaste mouvement pour mettre Donald Trump hors des services internet, suite aux meutes et  la violence d'une horde pro-Trump mercredi  Washington, D.C. Trump a lanc un compte sur Twitch, la plateforme de streaming en direct centre sur les jeux et appartenant  Amazon,  l'automne 2019, dans le cadre de l'expansion de ses messages de campagne de rlection.

  la lumire de l'attaque choquante d'hier au Capitole, nous avons dsactiv la chane Twitch du prsident Trump , a dclar un porte-parole de Twitch dans un communiqu.  Compte tenu des circonstances extraordinaires actuelles et de la rhtorique incendiaire du prsident, nous pensons que c'est une mesure ncessaire pour protger notre communaut et empcher que Twitch ne soit utilis pour inciter  de nouvelles violences .

Le compte de Trump reste en ligne, donc les vidos archives et son profil sont toujours disponibles. Mais tant que le compte sera dsactiv, il ne pourra pas continuer  diffuser en continu. La socit a dclar qu'elle rvaluerait le compte aprs son dpart de la Maison-Blanche.

En juin, Twitch a temporairement interdit le compte de Trump pour  conduite haineuse  diffuse sur son flux. L'interdiction a t leve au bout de deux semaines. Mercredi soir, Twitch a supprim l'emote PogChamp bien connue des utilisateurs parce que la personne dont le visage figurait dessus avait fait des dclarations  encourageant la violence aprs ce qui s'est pass au Capitole aujourd'hui , selon Twitch. La plateforme de streaming prvoit de travailler avec la communaut pour concevoir une nouvelle emote.


*D'autres rseaux sociaux suivent la tendance*

Reddit a banni le forum r/donaldtrump pour avoir encourag et glorifi la violence aprs l'attaque de mercredi perptre contre le Capitole amricain.

 Les politiques de Reddit  lchelle du site interdisent les contenus qui incitent  la haine, ou encouragent, glorifient, incitent ou appellent  la violence contre des groupes de personnes ou dindividus. En consquence, nous avons contact de manire proactive les modrateurs pour leur rappeler nos politiques et pour offrir un soutien ou des ressources selon les besoins , a dclar un porte-parole.  Nous avons galement pris des mesures pour bannir la communaut r/donaldtrump compte tenu des violations rptes de la politique ces derniers jours concernant les violences au Capitole amricain. 

Parmi les autres rseaux sociaux qui ont pris des mesures similaires, nous pouvons citer :
Twitch et Snapchat, qui ont dsactiv les comptes de Trump.Shopify qui a supprim deux magasins en ligne affilis au prsident.YouTube, qui a dclar qu'il acclre ses actions pour endiguer des allgations de fraude lectorale contre le prsident Trump et d'autres sur la base des vnements de mercredi.TikTok a supprim les contenus violant ses politiques d'utilisation et a redirig les hashtags tels que #stormthecapitol et #patriotparty vers ses rgles de la communaut.
Les principales plateformes Web ont supprim le contenu qui glorifiait l'attaque (qui visait  renverser l'lection prsidentielle amricaine et a fait au moins cinq morts, dont un policier).

Source : Wall Street Journal

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il se trouve que les Tweets censurs sont des appels au calme et  sortir du Capitole;


Peut-tre que censurer Trump aggrave la situation, a risque d'nerver ceux qui soutiennent les meutes au capitole.
Les rseaux sociaux font exprs de provoquer. Il faut esprer qu'il n'y ait pas de raction.

----------


## skaarj

Un prsident qui "dgage" le 20 janvier soit-disant (ce jour restera historique  :;):  j'ai hte d'y tre), et toute cette nergie  le destituer,  le censurer sur tous les rseaux, ... Quand allez-vous ouvrir les yeux sur la gravit de ce qui se droule devant vos yeux pour nos liberts ? En fait c'est tellement norme que vous ne voyez mme plus l'avenir qu'on vous dessine. Focalis sur ce que les mdias pendant ces 4 annes ont russi  graver dans vos ttes. R E V E I L L E Z - V O U S !

Un aperu de seulement la partie immerge de l'iceberg des "autres" avant Trump. Accrochez-vous...

https://aktifanonymous.wordpress.com...mpression=true

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Amazon, Apple et Google coupent l'accs au rseau social Parler,*
*Lapplication sera mise hors ligne,  moins qu'elle ait trouv un autre hbergeur jusqu dimanche*

Apple et Amazon ont suspendu Parler de leur App Store et service d'hbergement Web respectif, affirmant que le service de rseau social populaire auprs de nombreux utilisateurs de mdias sociaux de droite n'a pas pris les mesures adquates pour empcher la diffusion de messages incitant  la violence. Ce changement a fait suite  une mesure similaire prise vendredi par Google pour les mmes raisons.  Parler a les faveurs de nombreux partisans du prsident amricain Donald Trump, qui a t dfinitivement suspendu de Twitter vendredi.

Parler a t lanc en 2018 comme une alternative "libre expression"  Twitter et Facebook. En 2019 et 2020, il a attir un certain nombre d'utilisateurs conservateurs, de droite et d'extrme droite. L'utilisation a considrablement augment ces derniers jours  la suite des vnements de mercredi au Capitole amricain et de l'interdiction permanente impose par les mdias sociaux Facebook, Twitter et d'autres plateformes comme Twitch et Snap au prsident Donald Trump.


Parler est devenu un refuge pour les personnes interdites par ces sites populaires. L'entreprise base  Henderson, au Nevada, s'est prsente comme une alternative  la libert d'expression sur les rseaux sociaux traditionnels et a adopt une approche plus dtendue de la modration de contenu, attirant les thoriciens du complot et les membres de groupes haineux qui ont ouvertement incit  la violence.

Les internautes de Parler ont utilis le rseau social pour alimenter la peur, rpandre la haine et coordonner l'insurrection au Capitole mercredi. L'application a rcemment t envahie par des menaces de mort, des clbrations de violence et des messages encourageant les "Patriots"  marcher sur Washington, DC, avec des armes, le 19 janvier, la veille de l'inauguration du Prsident lu Joe Biden, a rapport BuzzFeed News, lun des premiers mdias  rapporter les changements chez le rseau social Parler.

Par exemple, L. Lin Wood, un avocat qui avait intent un procs pour faire annuler la dfaite lectorale de Trump, a post sur Parler jeudi matin :  Prparez le peloton d'excution. Pence passe en PREMIER , a rapport USToday. Le post aurait t consult au moins 788 000 fois, selon une capture d'cran sur Internet Archive. Samedi matin, le post de Wood a t supprim parce quil violait les conditions de services de Parler. Mais Parler na pas fait assez pour viter le courroux des propritaires des app stores et de son hbergeur Web.

*Parler interdit des app stores et des services de son hbergeur Web*

Tout d'abord, Apple et Google ont retir l'application de leur boutique parce qu'ils estimaient qu'elle n'avait pas suffisamment surveill les messages de ses utilisateurs, en autorisant trop de messages qui encourageaient la violence et la criminalit. La suspension par Google est intervenue vendredi lorsque lentreprise a confirm que l'application n'est plus sur le Play Store.

 Afin de protger la scurit des utilisateurs sur Google Play, nos politiques de longue date exigent que les applications affichant du contenu gnr par les utilisateurs aient des politiques de modration et une application qui supprime les contenus flagrants comme les messages qui incitent  la violence. Tous les dveloppeurs acceptent ces conditions et nous avons rappel  Parler cette politique claire au cours des derniers mois , a dit la socit dans une dclaration envoye  plusieurs mdias.

 Nous sommes conscients de la poursuite de la publication dans l'application Parler qui cherche  inciter  la violence aux tats-Unis. Nous reconnaissons qu'il peut y avoir un dbat raisonnable sur les politiques de contenu et qu'il peut tre difficile pour les applications de supprimer immdiatement tout contenu violent, mais pour que nous puissions distribuer une application par le biais de Google Play, nous exigeons que les applications mettent en uvre une modration robuste pour les contenus flagrants .

Vendredi, Apple a donn  Parler 24 heures pour dbarrasser son application des messages incitant  la haine des partisans de Trump ou la retirer de son App Store. Parler a sembl retirer certains postes pendant cette priode, mais samedi, Apple a dclar  la socit que ses mesures taient inadquates.  Nous avons toujours soutenu la reprsentation de divers points de vue sur l'App Store, mais il n'y a pas de place sur notre plateforme pour les menaces de violence et les activits illgales , a dclar Apple dans un communiqu.

 C'est trs norme , a dit Amy Peikoff, chef de la politique de Parler, dans une dclaration aprs qu'Apple ait donn son avertissement vendredi. Sans accs  l'App Store, a-t-elle dit,  nous sommes grills .

Plusieurs dirigeants de Parler, y compris John Matze, le directeur gnral de Parler, ont accus les actions des entreprises technologiques d'tre politiquement motives et anticoncurrentielles. Matze a soulign le fait que Twitter avait rcemment promu la phrase "Pendre Mike Pence" comme un sujet de tendance. La majorit des discussions sur Twitter portait sur des meutiers scandant la phrase sur le vice-prsident mercredi, selon lui.  Je n'ai vu aucune preuve qu'Apple les poursuit , a dclar Matze.  Cela semble tre un double standard injuste, car tous les autres sites de mdias sociaux ont les mmes problmes, sans doute  une chelle pire .

Puis vint le tour dAmazon, plus tard samedi, dannoncer quil virera Parler de son service d'hbergement Web dimanche soir en raison de violations rptes des rgles d'Amazon. La dcision d'Amazon signifiait que la plateforme entire de Parler serait mise hors ligne,  moins qu'elle ne trouve un nouveau service d'hbergement dimanche.

 Il est clair que Parler ne dispose pas d'un processus efficace pour se conformer aux conditions de service de l'AWS. Il semble galement que Parler essaie toujours de dterminer sa position sur la modration du contenu. Vous supprimez certains contenus violents lorsque nous ou d'autres personnes vous contactent, mais pas toujours de manire urgente. Votre PDG a rcemment dclar publiquement qu'il ne "se sent pas responsable de tout cela, et la plateforme ne devrait pas non plus se sentir responsable" , lit-on dans le courriel adress  Parler. 

 Ce matin, vous nous avez fait part de votre intention de modrer de manire plus proactive les contenus violents, mais vous prvoyez de le faire manuellement avec des volontaires. Nous pensons que ce plan naissant qui consiste  utiliser des volontaires pour identifier et supprimer rapidement les contenus dangereux ne fonctionnera pas, compte tenu du nombre croissant de messages violents . En raison du  risque trs rel pour la scurit publique  que reprsente Parler, AWS prvoit de suspendre le compte de Parler  compter de dimanche,  23h59 (Heure du Pacifique).

Les employs d'Amazon avaient publiquement demand l'interdiction de Parler sur les services Web, et une ptition de Change.org rclamant la mme chose avait recueilli des milliers de signatures cette semaine. Des officiels Amricains ont mis la pression sur Google et Apple. Sur Twitter, la reprsentante Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez a appel les deux socits  prendre des mesures contre les applications.


*Ractions  linterdiction de Parler*

Le directeur gnral de Parler s'en est pris  Amazon, Google et Apple, dclarant qu'il s'agissait d'un effort coordonn sachant que les options de Parler seraient limites et que cela causerait le plus de dommages, car Trump a t banni des autres plateformes de mdias sociaux.

 Il est possible que Parler ne soit pas disponible sur Internet pendant une semaine, car nous devons tout reconstruire  partir de zro , a-t-il dclar dans une publication sur Parler.  C'tait une attaque coordonne par les gants de la technologie pour tuer la concurrence sur le march... Vous pouvez vous attendre  ce que la guerre contre la concurrence et la libert d'expression continuent, mais ne nous excluez pas . 

Aprs qu'Apple ait interdit Parler, devenu le lieu de refuge d'un nombre croissant de voix conservatrices et de droite, pour ne pas avoir supprim les contenus encourageant la violence, le PDG de Twitter, Jack Dorsey, a publi une photo des Top Charts sur l'App Store. Avant l'interdiction, Parler tait l'application la plus tlcharge. Le samedi soir, elle avait disparu. Dorsey a ajout un moji en forme de cur.

Sur Parler, le PDG John Matze a rpondu en publiant une capture d'cran du tweet de Dorsey et en ajoutant son propre commentaire :  Oui, nous tions numro un jusqu' ce que la fausse bande en colre de Twitter et vos amis anticoncurrentiels s'en prennent  nous , a crit Matze. Il a ajout :  C'est vraiment mignon .

Plus tt samedi, Matze avait fait une publication sur l'interdiction d'Apple, disant qu'Apple voulait qu'il mette en place des politiques de  surveillance .  Ils prtendent que c'est d  la violence sur la plateforme. La communaut n'est pas d'accord, car nous avons atteint le numro 1 sur leur magasin aujourd'hui , a-t-il crit.

Parler a t abandonn par pratiquement toutes ses alliances commerciales aprs qu'Amazon, Apple et Google aient mis fin  leurs accords avec le service de mdias sociaux, a dit John Matze dimanche sur Fox News.  Tous les fournisseurs, des services de messagerie texte aux fournisseurs d'e-mail en passant par nos avocats, nous ont galement abandonns le mme jour , a-t-il dit.

Les ractions se sont tendues aux utilisateurs de lapplication. Sur Parler, certains discutaient de la violence contre Amazon.  Il serait dommage que quelqu'un ayant une formation en explosifs se rende dans certains centres de donnes dAWS , a crit une personne.


D'minents utilisateurs ont dclar sur la plateforme que l'interdire tait une forme de censure.  Apple et Google ont maintenant supprim l'application Parler. Bienvenue  la censure politique ! Faites passer le mot pour que vos concitoyens amricains soient au courant , a crit le dput Devin Nunes samedi soir. Le dput Ken Buck a crit que le Congrs devait prendre des mesures contre Google, Facebook, Twitter et Apple.  La Big Tech a abus de son pouvoir monopolistique et s'est engage dans la censure , a-t-il crit. 

Lapplication des mesures fermes contre les messages haineux pourrait renforcer la primaut des mdias sociaux traditionnels,  savoir Facebook, Twitter et Instagram. Cela donne galement plus de poids aux dcisions de ces entreprises. Si elles interdisent un critique pour avoir enfreint leurs rgles, celui-ci n'aura pas d'alternative solide. Mais Matze a promis que Parler reviendra trs rapidement en ligne. 

 Nous allons faire de notre mieux pour nous remettre en ligne le plus rapidement possible. Mais nous avons beaucoup de difficults parce que tous les fournisseurs avec lesquels nous parlons disent qu'ils ne travailleront pas avec nous. Parce que si Apple n'approuve pas et Google n'approuve pas, ils ne le feront pas .

Sources : Tweets (1, 2 & 3), Parler

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de linterdiction de Parler par Google, Apple et Amazon ?
 ::fleche::  Parler trouvera-t-il un hbergeur Web dans ce contexte de crise ? 
 ::fleche::  Une interdiction permanente par Apple, Google et Amazon est-elle une faillite programme pour Parler ?  

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Le dfenseur des droits numriques EFF estime que les dcisions de Twitter, Facebook de bloquer ou suspendre les communications de Trump, constituent un simple exercice de leurs droits
 ::fleche::  Le prsident US a menac de  rglementer  ou de  fermer  des plateformes de rseaux sociaux, aprs que ses tweets ont t marqus comme vhiculant des informations non vrifies
 ::fleche::  Le compte Twitter de Donald Trump pirat ! Victor Gevers, un chercheur nerlandais, affirme avoir eu accs au compte du prsident amricain, mais Twitter et la Maison Blanche nient ces allgations
 ::fleche::  Le prsident Trump suspendu  indfiniment  sur Facebook et Instagram, du moins jusqu' la fin de son mandat, Twitch, le service de streaming vido en direct, fait de mme

----------


## Ryu2000

> Parler trouvera-t-il un hbergeur Web dans ce contexte de crise ?


 leur place j'essaierai d'aller en Chine, juste pour la blague "au moins l-bas ils respectent la libert d'expression"  ::mouarf:: 
Mais la Chine ne souhaite peut-tre pas prendre le risque.

Sinon il y a l'Iran, le Venezuela, la Syrie, etc, dans le monde il y a quelque pays qui ont des problmes avec les USA, donc ils devraient tre en mesure d'hberger une application comme "Parler".

----------


## cduigou

Cachs derrire des concepts de "village mondial", de droit d'expression gnralis, d'information libre et autres attrape-gogos, les nouveaux matres du monde tombent le masque et montrent leur visage hideux.

----------


## didier_ber

> [...]
> J'ai quand mme trouver un site politique anti macron pas trop extrme et sans enfants et a c'est bien, des gens peuvent s'exprimer contre le gouvernement sans risque, et rien que pour a les effets ngatifs (pdophilie, terrorisme... le blabla habituel des dputes qui font des lois liberticide) doivent tre accept.[...]


Jusqu' ce que tu y trouves la photo d'un petit garon ou d'une petite fille de tes connaissances ... ?

----------


## calvaire

> Jusqu' ce que tu y trouves la photo d'un petit garon ou d'une petite fille de tes connaissances ... ?


oui c'est un problme regrettable... mais je n'arrive pas  m'imaginer une plateforme modr sans arriver  des drives de censures.
mme un systme ou c'est les membres qui vote pour du bon ou du mauvais contenue est problmatique, les minorits en serons fatalement impact.

----------


## Ryu2000

> la photo d'un petit garon ou d'une petite fille de tes connaissances


Il y a un problme plus grave que le fait que la photo circule, c'est que la photo existe.
L du coup il y a peut-tre moyen d'aider la victime, peut-tre qu'elle n'a jamais parl  personne de ce qui lui est arriv et peut-tre qu'elle pourrait aider  trouver le coupable et  l'emmener devant les tribunaux.
Cela dit ce serait compliqu d'en parler avec les parents et l'enfant, parce que dire "je suis tomb accidentellement sur du contenu pdopornographique" c'est un peu louche.




> J'ai t assez surpris d'ailleurs tant donn que la pdophilie c'est cens tre le truc le plus combattue sur terre.


Peut-tre dans certains discours mais dans la pratique c'est clairement pas a.
Il n'y a qu' voir la liste des personnalits qui allaient coucher avec des mineurs chez Epstein.
Il y  a aussi des histoires d'un  ministre franais qui faisait du tourisme pdophile  Marrakech.
Il y a l'affaire du Coral, l'affaire d'Outreau, etc.
Rcemment il y a eu l'affaire Nordahl Lelandais (dfendu par  Alain Jakubowicz), il parait que le type tait un rabatteur, il capturait des enfants pour les vendre  un rseau pdophile.
Une partie des enfants qui disparaissent en France doivent atterrir dans des rseaux pdophiles.
10 000 enfants migrants disparus en Europe : des ONG alertent
Si un enfant se retrouve seule  devoir survire dans le rue, il peut se faire capturer.

a ne me drange pas qu'on censure les discours pdophile. Depuis l'origine du mouvement LGBT il y a des gens qui essaient de faire passer la pdophilie pour une pratique normale et je trouve a scandaleux.
Mais je crois qu'il y a des discours qui ne passeraient plus aujourd'hui.
Est-ce que l'INA a fait disparatre les propos de Daniel Cohn-Bendit sur la sexualit des enfants ?
Les annes 1970-1980, ge dor de lapologie de la pdophilie en France

====
Bref, pour en revenir au vrai sujet, en principe on devrait tre libre d'exprimer toutes les ides sauf les appelles  la haine et la violence.
Plus les rseaux sociaux attaqueront des gens d'extrme droite, plus ces gens seront motivs.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour,  




> Twitter verrouille le compte du prsident Trump pendant 12 heures et l'avertit d'une suspension permanente, Facebook retire ses publications incrimines et dclare une  situation durgence . 
> 
> Quen pensez-vous ?


C'est lgitime d'avoir agit de la sorte. Trump est certes prsident, cela ne le ddouane pas d'tre un justiciable comme tout le monde. Pire encore ici , je dirais qu'il a eu un moment d'enfant pourri gatt  faire des caprices ... Sauf que ces "caprices" ont fini par mal tourner ... Des meutes dans batiment officiel , 1 manifestant abattu par la police, 3 "dommages collatraux" et 1 policier mort aprs une agression. A avoir franchi la ligne rouge, cela necessite une condamnation . Pas que simple censure de messages. 

Pour le coup les decisions de Facebook et Twitter de couper les vannes de "comm" sont pas inutiles. Par contre ds le dbut une autorit judiciaire devait un ordre au quart de tour et sans attendre . 




> Les actions de Twitter et Facebook sont-elles suffisantes pour empcher cette violence de se reproduire et arrter les activits de  Stop the steal  ?


Absolument pas ... Si il y a des sites ddiers ou sur le dark web ... Aucun pouvoir pour rguler la chose. C'est comme une hydre , on coupe une tte , il en repousse 3 ... 




> Que pensez-vous de lavenir de Donald Trump sur les mdias sociaux aprs son retour  la vie civile ?


Qu'il va se faire lyncher et qu'il va avoir des procs aux fesses . 




> Le prsident Trump suspendu  indfiniment  sur Facebook et Instagram, du moins jusqu' la fin de son mandat, Twitch, le service de streaming vido en direct, fait de mme. 
> 
> Que pensez-vous de la dcision de Facebook et Twitch de bloquer Trump sur leurs plateformes jusqu la fin de son mandat ?


C'est comprehensible ... par contre la decision n'est pas de leur ressort . C'est  la justice de trancher. Ici une boite de pandore a t ouverte. 




> La dcision de ces rseaux sociaux est-elle motive par la gravit de lmeute au Capitole ou parce que Trump part bientt de la Maison-Blanche ?


Motiv par 2 choses : 

> l'opinion publique est contre les violences et manifestation venant de personne appartenant  un courant politique, qui plus est au pouvoir 

> "ou comment" des querelles d'hommes d'affaires qui ont des moyens de communiquer sur plusieurs milliards de personnes virent  l'affrontement rel ... 

C'est grave trs grave. 




> Pensez-vous que cest ce que les entreprises de mdias sociaux devaient faire depuis longtemps ?


Depuis longtemps les thematiques politiques et religieuses auraient du tre interdites sur les rseaux tel que Facebook et Twitter ... Parler politique est un jeu de dangereux.  




> Quels commentaires faites-vous du ton modr dans la dernire vido de Trump publie sur Twitter ?


C'est une vaste blague ,ouvertement scandaleuse ! A cause de ces caprises strictement personnel , cela a eu un impact sur des decisions politiques ayant entraines la mort.  

La boite de pandore a t ouverte. 

--- 




> Twitter et Facebook sont des boites  fric prives et ne dpendent pas plus du lgislateur que n'importe quelle autre boite prive. Elles n'appartiennent pas  la communaut et leurs dirigeants font ce qu'ils veulent dans le respect des lois. Libre  elles d'accepter des membres, d'en refuser d'autres, de bloquer, supprimer, mettre en avant ou sous le boisseau ce qui convient  leurs intrts.


Le problme de fond, c'est que les grands patrons de ces boites ayant une influence telle en matire de communication sur les sujets des utilisateurs, d'un point de strictement "lgal" ils peuvent  loisir laisser les thmatiques qui leur chantent personnel 

A titre de comparaison , c'est comme si, dans une association on interdisait les roux de parler, les bruns de chanter et les blonds n'auraient pas restriction, car les dirigeants de l'asso sont blonds   

On ne peut pas mettre de jugement personnel et priver une personne de comm' par la mme occasion. Par contre de Twitter et FB dposent plaintes et coupent le robinet la okay. 




> Encore une fois, a ne devrait pas tre a twitter ou a facebook de dcider de a mais aux lgislateurs.


Exactement, c'est  la justice d'agir. Les socits en questions ayant des poids tellement colossaux en matire de maitrise de comm'  de simple modrateur n'ont pas  avoir de pouvoir juridique la dessus. 

Sinon c'est la boite de pandore et celui qui a du fric peut raconter ou censurer ce qu'il veut. Et le pkin moyen doit se la fermer et gober se qu'on veut lui montrer  Bah dsol messieurs se temps la et rvolu ! Encore heureux qu'il existe des esprits critiques ! 




> Le lgislateur non. La justice ventuellement oui... Mais en attendant il y a les mesures d'urgence. C'est la police ou l'entreprise qui applique son rglement. Imaginez que sur twitter ou facebook quelques personnes relayent une information dangereuse comme celles diffuses lors de l'attaque terroriste de l'hyper casher par Koulibali disant qu'il y avait des otages caches dans la rserve.... Le terroriste lit cette information et peut aller tuer encore plus de personnes. La responsabilit du rseau serait engage et de nombreuses personnes tues....  
> 
> Voudriez vous faire paries des personnes stupidement abattues par le fait d'attendre qu'un procs se droule pour savoir s'il tait opportun de censurer ?





> Si ca n'est pas au lgislateur de dcider alors a qui d'autre?  
> 
> Et la je ne parle pas ici de terrorisme, ne confondez pas tout, ni du fait d'ailleurs que les propos de trump ne doivent pas tre condamner. Je dis simplement que quand il s'agit de reprsentant d'un pays il devrait y avoir un encadrement juridique qui ne laisse pas dcisionnaire le rseau social  ces bonnes envies tout comme les mdias en gnral d'ailleurs.


Il y a modration et modration. Entre un site web qui voit passer 10 000 membres de 4 pays, et un site qui en passer 1 milliards de membre de 200 pays  il y a 2 poids 2 mesures  Dans le second cas on ne peut pas avoir des simples modrateurs d'une boite prive  

Cela supposerait d'avoir une police et une justice international  qui n'existe pas   




> Pour moi ils peuvent bien bannir qui ils veulent. 
> 
> Le seul problme ventuel, c'est qu'ils censurent normment de vido de tous les genres, et parfois plus d'un certain genre. C'est de la manipulation idologique, mais ainsi va le monde depuis la nuit des temps.  
> 
> La roue tourne, ce sera d'autres moyens et d'autre ides qui seront mise en avant dans quelques temps.


Exactement, un patron de boite ne peut pas museler utilisateurs et clients de sa boite au motif que, ce que pensent les clients le drangent ou ne pensent pas comme lui ou l'opinion publique . 




> DISCLAIMER : Ce qui suit va piquer pour certains... Mais il y a des moments o il faut dire certaines choses. 
> 
> Les complotistes, les conspirationistes et autres protestataires pathologiques subvertissent la libert d'expression pour diffuser leur obscurantisme, leur ngation de la raison, des faits et de la ralit. 
> 
> Ils piratent la libert d'expression pour promouvoir l'autoritarisme et le sectarisme. 
> 
> Ca suffit. 
> 
> On peut toujours disserter sur l'importance trop grande des Facebook, Twitter ou YouTube qui sont certes des entreprises commerciales, mais ont aussi une responsabilit citoyenne. 
> ...


Ou comment un caprice personnel se transforme en dsastre  Plus idiots il y a pas  forcement des manifestants ecervels  et la c'est le drame. 




> J'espre quand mme qu'il va y avoir une lgislation clair pour dfinir concrtement ce que les rseau sociaux ont le droit de faire ou non concernant les reprsentant d'un pays. Je n'excuse pas Trump pour autant, mais cette affaire montre a quel point les systmes mdiatique et sociaux ont trop de libert la dessus.


Le problme de fond c'est que la on parle politique et / ou religieux. A mon sens ces 2 thmatiques n'ont rien  faire sur des sites  la base  vocation "amicale" ou orient "loisirs".  

Politique et religion ne sont pas des loisirs, c'est des croyances personnelles. Do le problme de juger ici, problme moraux et thique relves de la justice et non de dcisions de modrateurs ... 




> Pour moi, les rseaux sociaux, et particulirement Twitter, ne devraient pas tre utiliss par les reprsentants d'un pays. Une communication articule, argumente et construite est impossible par ces canaux qui demandent, voire exigent, de la spontanit et de la ractivit  chaud.  
> 
> Les exemples de ractions balances  chaud par les responsables politiques sur des infos qui se sont rvles fausses par la suite pleuvent de partout. Ca permet  macron de "recadrer schement" un(e) ministre qui a tweet sans en rfrer au Matre, ou chez moi en Belgique  un Ministre-Prsident (Tadm) de tancer une de "ses" ministres qui a imprudemment envoy un tweet sans l'imprimatur du Grraaand Chef, mais au del de ces bassesses de bac  sable, a fait rarement avancer le schmilblick dans le bon sens. On devrait attendre mieux de la part de celles et ceux qui se targuent de grer le monde que ces petits gazouillis qui se veulent assassins.  
> 
> Et s'ils n'utilisaient pas Tweeter, il n'y aurait pas besoin de rguler leurs logorrhes.  
> 
> Pour le reste, un appel  la haine reste un appel  la haine, qu'il vienne d'un simple quidam ou du Prsident des Etats-Unis. Il n'y a pas besoin de lgifrer plus, il suffit, dj et d'en un premier temps, d'appliquer les lois qui existent dj.


Exactement politiques et religieux sont  bannir de Twitter et FB. 




> Je suis tout a fait d'accord avec vous, le debat politique ne devrait pas se faire a chaud et encore moins sur des rseaux ou on ne sait pas qui fait quoi. J'entends par la que des entreprises se sont spcialis dans la communication sur ces rseaux et  ce titre fausse le dbat.


Enfin un peu de bon sens !

----------


## adrien239

Ma foi ils ont bien raison

Aprs tout ce sont des socits prives pas des nounours ni des services publics et donc ils font ce qu'ils veulent chez eux

Et puis au moins comme cela c'est plus clair pour tout le monde

On sait dsormais  quoi s'en tenir avec ces groupes l

----------


## Patrick Ruiz

*La suspension dfinitive du compte de Donald Trump par Twitter oppose la France et lAllemagne  la plateforme*
*Qui se justifie par la ncessit de lutter contre lincitation  la violence*

*Le compte Twitter de Donald Trump fait lobjet de suspension dfinitive suite  des meutes au Capitole. Libert dexpression du Prsident amricain sortant mise  mal ? Le rseau social justifie la manuvre par la ncessit de lutter contre lincitation  la violence vhicule par ses publications. Dj des voix slvent pour poser la question de savoir sur quelle base juridique un Prsident lu de faon dmocratique et encore en exercice se trouve ainsi sevr de parole. Bruno le Maire dnonce une oligarchie digitale qui menace les dmocraties.* 

 Ce qui me choque dans la fermeture du compte Twitter de Donald Trump est que ce soit Twitter qui ferme. La rgulation des gens du numrique ne peut pas se faire par l'oligarchie numrique elle-mme. L'oligarchie digitale est une des menaces qui psent sur les tats et sur les dmocraties. La rgulation est ncessaire, mais doit se faire par le peuple souverain, par les tats et par la justice , dclare le ministre franais de l'conomie et des Finances au micro de France Inter. 

Mme son de cloche en Allemagne avec la sortie du porte-parole dAngela Merkel :  La chancelire considre la suspension dfinitive du compte dun prsident en fonction comme problmatique. Des droits tels que la libert dexpression peuvent faire lobjet dentraves, mais par la loi et dans le cadre dfini par le lgislateur et non sur la dcision dune entreprise.  


La situation met en lumire un point de dsaccord majeur entre les tats-Unis et l'Europe sur la manire de rglementer les plateformes de mdias sociaux. L'UE veut donner aux rgulateurs plus de pouvoirs pour obliger les plateformes Internet telles que Facebook ou Twitter  supprimer les contenus illgaux. Aux tats-Unis par contre la surveillance des contenus publis sur leurs plateformes relve jusquici des fournisseurs de services en ligne, ce, bien que des mesures politiques visant  restreindre leurs liberts rglementaires soient de plus en plus frquentes. Plusieurs membres du Congrs travaillent sur des projets de loi qui limiteraient les protections juridiques dont disposent les entreprises de mdias sociaux pour tre poursuivies en justice pour des contenus tiers publis sur leurs sites. D'autres font pression en faveur d'un nouveau projet de loi fdral sur la protection des donnes, qui pourrait reflter le Rglement Gnral sur la Protection des Donnes (RGPD) de lUnion europenne.

Les dbats en lien aux pouvoirs des rseaux sociaux et  linterprtation  donner  la libert dexpression font rage. Les intervenants se regroupent en plusieurs factions dont : celles qui pensent que les rseaux sociaux ne sont ni des services publics, ni bnficiaires dun monopole en matire de communication et celles qui pensent que ces plateformes peuvent tre considres comme des services publics si on les considre sous langle de leur expansion. 


Les rseaux sociaux ont longtemps vit de tels dbats en se positionnant en neutres quant au contenu. Mais depuis la prise d'assaut du Capitole, il est devenu de plus en plus vident qu'elles ont un pouvoir et une responsabilit sur le dbat public.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ? 
 ::fleche::  Par quel bout Twitter aurait-il d tenir les tweets de Donald Trump ? 
 ::fleche::  Quelle place accordez-vous aux rseaux sociaux dans le dbat public ? 

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::   Ici ce n'est pas la Chine , des experts indiquent que Trump n'a aucune autorit lgale pour fermer Twitter.  Il est clair qu'il est en train d'intimider Twitter pour diffuser ce qu'il veut 
 ::fleche::  Un ingnieur de Facebook dcide de dmissionner en guise de protestation. Il accuse la socit de  profiter de la haine aux tats-Unis et dans le monde  et indique ne plus vouloir y contribuer
 ::fleche::  Le compte Twitter de Donald Trump pirat ! Victor Gevers, un chercheur nerlandais, affirme avoir eu accs au compte du prsident amricain, mais Twitter et la Maison Blanche nient ces allgations
 ::fleche::  Le prsident US a menac de  rglementer  ou de  fermer  des plateformes de rseaux sociaux, aprs que ses tweets ont t marqus comme vhiculant des informations non vrifies

----------


## pierre-y

> Il y a modration et modration. Entre un site web qui voit passer 10 000 membres de 4 pays, et un site qui en passer 1 milliards de membre de 200 pays  il y a 2 poids 2 mesures  Dans le second cas on ne peut pas avoir des simples modrateurs d'une boite prive  
> 
> Cela supposerait d'avoir une police et une justice international  qui n'existe pas   
> 
> 
> Enfin un peu de bon sens !


Ca c'est compltement faux. D'une part parce que les algorithme employ ne sont pas neutre et ne s'applique pas a tout le monde de la mme manire (et a je ne suis pas le seul  la dire Obama notamment le souligne). Comme le montre un lien que j'ai post certaines insultes et menaces passe sans aucun soucis sur twitter du moment qu'ils sont d'accord avec a. Deuximement pour Trump la modration a t forcement faite manuellement donc l'algorithme a bon dos dans cette affaire. 




> Enfin un peu de bon sens !


Si vous tes d'accord avec moi sur le cot fauss du dbat dans les rseaux sociaux, je vois mal comment vous pouvez tre en dsaccord quand je dis justement que les rseaux ne sont pas neutre...

Et encore une fois a n'est pas a la justice d'agir mais au lgislateur. La justice vient apres un prjudice alors que ce type de cas devrait tre gr bien avant justement.

----------


## brulain

La micronie n'a vraiment peur de rien : faites ce que je dis, pas ce que je fais.
Ou alors ils ont peur que cela leur arrive galement.
Ou bien les 2.
Bref...

----------


## Stphane le calme

*AWS dconnecte les serveurs de Parler suite  son implication suppose dans l'organisation des meutes du Capitole.*
*Le rseau social utilis par les partisans de Trump n'est plus accessible    * 

Parler ne reviendra probablement pas de si tt. Le rseau social qui soutient toujours Donald Trump et ses abonns, l'un des rares  le faire actuellement, a t ferm aprs qu'Amazon l'ait suspendu de ses services d'hbergement Web lundi. Google et Apple ont dj supprim Parler de leurs magasins d'applications respectifs et le service est compltement inaccessible au moment de l'criture de ces lignes.

Amazon a annonc dimanche son intention de rompre ses liens avec Parler, affirmant qu'il  ne peut pas fournir de services  un client qui est incapable d'identifier et de supprimer efficacement le contenu qui encourage ou incite  la violence contre les autres .  Parce que Parler ne peut pas se conformer  nos conditions d'utilisation et prsente un risque trs rel pour la scurit publique, nous prvoyons de suspendre le compte de Parler  compter du dimanche 10 janvier  23 h 59 PST , a dclar un porte-parole.

Parler a t lanc en 2018 comme une alternative  libre expression   Twitter et Facebook. En 2019 et 2020, il a attir un certain nombre d'utilisateurs conservateurs, de droite et d'extrme droite. L'utilisation a considrablement augment ces derniers jours  la suite des vnements de mercredi au Capitole amricain ainsi qu' la suspension des comptes de Donald Trump sur les mdias sociaux comme Facebook et Twitter ou d'autres plateformes comme Twitch et Snap.

Parler est devenu un refuge pour les personnes bannies de ces sites populaires. L'entreprise base  Henderson, au Nevada, s'est prsente comme une alternative  la libert d'expression sur les rseaux sociaux traditionnels et a adopt une approche plus dtendue de la modration de contenu, attirant les thoriciens du complot et les membres de groupes haineux qui ont ouvertement incit  la violence.

*Des portes qui se ferment*

Tout d'abord, Apple et Google ont retir l'application de leur boutique parce qu'ils estimaient qu'elle n'avait pas suffisamment surveill les messages de ses utilisateurs, en autorisant trop de messages qui encourageaient la violence et la criminalit. La suspension par Google est intervenue vendredi lorsque lentreprise a confirm que l'application n'est plus sur le Play Store.

 Afin de protger la scurit des utilisateurs sur Google Play, nos politiques de longue date exigent que les applications affichant du contenu gnr par les utilisateurs aient des politiques de modration et une application qui supprime les contenus flagrants comme les messages qui incitent  la violence. Tous les dveloppeurs acceptent ces conditions et nous avons rappel  Parler cette politique claire au cours des derniers mois , a dit la socit dans une dclaration envoye  plusieurs mdias.

 Nous sommes conscients de la poursuite de la publication dans l'application Parler qui cherche  inciter  la violence aux tats-Unis. Nous reconnaissons qu'il peut y avoir un dbat raisonnable sur les politiques de contenu et qu'il peut tre difficile pour les applications de supprimer immdiatement tout contenu violent, mais pour que nous puissions distribuer une application par le biais de Google Play, nous exigeons que les applications mettent en uvre une modration robuste pour les contenus flagrants .

Vendredi, Apple a donn  Parler 24 heures pour dbarrasser son application des messages incitant  la haine des partisans de Trump ou la retirer de son App Store. Parler a sembl retirer certains postes pendant cette priode, mais samedi, Apple a dclar  la socit que ses mesures taient inadquates.  Nous avons toujours soutenu la reprsentation de divers points de vue sur l'App Store, mais il n'y a pas de place sur notre plateforme pour les menaces de violence et les activits illgales , a dclar Apple dans un communiqu.

 C'est trs norme , a dit Amy Peikoff, chef de la politique de Parler, dans une dclaration aprs qu'Apple ait donn son avertissement vendredi. Sans accs  l'App Store, a-t-elle dit,  nous sommes grills .

Plusieurs dirigeants de Parler, y compris John Matze, le directeur gnral de Parler, ont accus les actions des entreprises technologiques d'tre politiquement motives et anticoncurrentielles. Matze a soulign le fait que Twitter avait rcemment promu la phrase "Pendre Mike Pence" comme un sujet de tendance. La majorit des discussions sur Twitter portait sur des meutiers scandant la phrase sur le vice-prsident mercredi, selon lui.  Je n'ai vu aucune preuve qu'Apple les poursuit , a dclar Matze.  Cela semble tre un double standard injuste, car tous les autres sites de mdias sociaux ont les mmes problmes, sans doute  une chelle pire .

Puis vint le tour dAmazon, plus tard samedi, dannoncer quil virera Parler de son service d'hbergement Web dimanche soir en raison de violations rptes des rgles d'Amazon. La dcision d'Amazon signifiait que la plateforme entire de Parler serait mise hors ligne,  moins qu'elle ne trouve un nouveau service d'hbergement dimanche.

 Il est clair que Parler ne dispose pas d'un processus efficace pour se conformer aux conditions de service de l'AWS. Il semble galement que Parler essaie toujours de dterminer sa position sur la modration du contenu. Vous supprimez certains contenus violents lorsque nous ou d'autres personnes vous contactent, mais pas toujours de manire urgente. Votre PDG a rcemment dclar publiquement qu'il ne "se sent pas responsable de tout cela, et la plateforme ne devrait pas non plus se sentir responsable" , lit-on dans le courriel adress  Parler.

 Ce matin, vous nous avez fait part de votre intention de modrer de manire plus proactive les contenus violents, mais vous prvoyez de le faire manuellement avec des volontaires. Nous pensons que ce plan naissant qui consiste  utiliser des volontaires pour identifier et supprimer rapidement les contenus dangereux ne fonctionnera pas, compte tenu du nombre croissant de messages violents . En raison du  risque trs rel pour la scurit publique  que reprsente Parler, AWS prvoit de suspendre le compte de Parler  compter de dimanche,  23h59 (Heure du Pacifique).

Les employs d'Amazon avaient publiquement demand le bannissement de Parler, et une ptition de Change.org rclamant la mme chose avait recueilli des milliers de signatures cette semaine. Des officiels Amricains ont mis la pression sur Google et Apple. Sur Twitter, la reprsentante Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez a appel les deux socits  prendre des mesures contre les applications.


*Le PDG de Parler s'exprime sur le sujet*

Le PDG de Parler, John Matze, a dclar dimanche  Fox News que la plateforme  se remettrait en ligne le plus rapidement possible  et que le site pourrait tre indisponible pendant une semaine. Dans un billet ultrieur publi sur Parler, Matze a dclar que le site  serait probablement indisponible plus longtemps que prvu .

John Matze n'a pas manqu de tacler au passage Amazon, Google et Apple, dclarant qu'il s'agissait d'un effort coordonn sachant que les options de Parler seraient limites :  Dimanche  minuit, Amazon fermera tous nos serveurs dans une tentative de supprimer compltement la libert d'expression sur internet. Il est possible que Parler ne soit pas disponible sur internet pendant une semaine, car nous devons tout reconstruire  partir de zro. Nous nous sommes prpars  de tels vnements en ne nous appuyant jamais sur l'infrastructure propritaire d'Amazon et en construisant des produits en mtal nu. Nous ferons de notre mieux pour passer  un nouveau fournisseur ds maintenant, car nous avons beaucoup de concurrents pour notre activit, cependant Amazon, Google et Apple ont dlibrment coordonn leurs efforts sachant que nos options seraient limites... 

Parler a t abandonn par pratiquement toutes ses alliances commerciales aprs qu'Amazon, Apple et Google aient mis fin  leurs accords avec le service de mdias sociaux, a indiqu John Matze dimanche sur Fox News :

 Nous avons nos logiciels et les donnes de tout le monde sont prtes  l'emploi. Ce sont plutt les dclarations d'Amazon, de Google et d'Apple  la presse concernant l'abandon de notre accs qui ont amen la plupart de nos autres fournisseurs  ne plus nous apporter leur assistance et nous fermer leurs portes , a regrett Matze. Et de continuer en disant  Tous les fournisseurs, des services de messagerie texte aux fournisseurs d'e-mail en passant par nos avocats, nous ont galement abandonns le mme jour .

Les ractions se sont tendues aux utilisateurs de lapplication. Sur Parler, certains suggraient d'infliger  Amazon des dommages physiques.  Il serait dommage que quelqu'un ayant une formation en explosifs se rende dans certains centres de donnes dAWS , a crit une personne.

Source : BBC

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir,

Je vais affiner mon raisonnement.




> Ca c'est compltement faux. D'une part parce que les algorithme employ ne sont pas neutre et ne s'applique pas a tout le monde de la mme manire (et a je ne suis pas le seul  la dire Obama notamment le souligne).


Vous avez entirement raison.




> Comme le montre un lien que j'ai post certaines insultes et menaces passe sans aucun soucis sur twitter du moment qu'ils sont d'accord avec a. Deuximement pour Trump la modration a t forcement faite manuellement donc l'algorithme a bon dos dans cette affaire.


On a ouvert la boite de pandore . Explication .

Exemple , au dpart caradisiac , developpez.com, autotitre, 60 millions de consommateurs ... sont des sites d'changes ,d'informations, de dbat . Le partie "site" + "forum". Au final la thmatique de la partie "forum" peut tre culturel, politique, centre dintrt, religions, sport, associations  thme . Le but du forum est toujours identifi.

Facebook tait au dpart une pale copie des forums et blogs , ils ont dcid de fusionner les deux concept. On a donc retrouv les profils et groupes sur des thmatiques culturelles et sportifs. On a commenc  parler de "rseau social virtuel". En gros ce que vous faites/dites dans une asso ... bah il est aussi possible d'avoir les mmes discussions via Facebook ou un forum . 

Puis politique et religion sont venues se greffer dessus ... et c'est la que c'est devenu dangereux.  

Les penses politiques et religieuses n'tant pas forcement du gout des dirigeants des entreprises susse nommes , ainsi que des politiques. La modration (plutt un censure moral et thique) a fait son apparition .

Au final celui qui n'est pas d'accord ou contestataire = un rcalcitrant (qu'il est raison ou non) > on le mets sur un sige jectable > on le lourde, au passage on prendre soin de lui pomper ces infos perso (oui histoire qu'il soit un minimum rentable). Au final on le lourde comme un vulgaire dtritus. 

Facebook et Twitter viennent d'inventer la mercantilisation de la "pense humaine" .  

Celui qui n'entre pas dans le moule = un vulgaire dchet, on se fout pas mal de savoir que c'est un humain dot d'une conscience . Pour facebook et / ou twitter le but est de le faire rentrer dans le moule pour qu'il soit rentable !




> Si vous tes d'accord avec moi sur le cot fauss du dbat dans les rseaux sociaux, je vois mal comment vous pouvez tre en dsaccord quand je dis justement que les rseaux ne sont pas neutre...


Et la c'est plus clair ?




> Et encore une fois a n'est pas a la justice d'agir mais au lgislateur. La justice vient apres un prjudice alors que ce type de cas devrait tre gr bien avant justement.


Vu la taille de facebook et twitter , je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous. On parle de problmatique religieuse et politique qui ont une influence aussi mondiale. Ce n'est pas  des modrateurs de dcider, c'est  des pros de la justice (juge, police, justice,fdo, avocat ... ) .

Un modrateur est en quelques sorte un vigile. Il est la pour cadrer et garder le calme , pour que la boite puisse faire du chiffre. Il n'a absolument pas  juger de ce que pense un individu. Si c'est thiquement ou moralement drangeant , c'est  un juge de trancher ...

J'ajouterai pour conclure que Facebook vient d'inventer la "justice arbitraire  la tte du client" ... Vous pouvez poster un contenu lgitime ... Pourtant pour facebook et / ou sa modration c'est potentiellement "nocif" . On se fout pas mal de savoir si c'est lgitime ...


Je ferai un peu un parallle avec l'automatisation des contrles radars et des pages . En cas de fraude ou d'usurpation d'identit , c'est  vous de prouver votre bonne foi. Le systme tant automatique on se fout pas mal de savoir si c'tait bien vous ... Tant que vous ne pouvez pas prouver le contraire on vous mets dans une case = rcalcitrant ou mauvais payeur .

En gros "lalgorithme a dit que alors fermez la". 

----

3 cas concrets dont un vcu par ma propre entreprise : 

> 1 restaurateur dont le compte a t bloqu car le logo de son resto comporte une colombe = braconnage et maltraitance animal selon facebook
> 1 vendeur de drone et d'avion RC qui a reu la visite du FBI car une publication sur sa page vitrine FB comportait les mots "bomb" et "make" ...
> mon entreprise a reu des menaces de cltures de comptes de la part de FB car nous vendons des produits mnagers, et les visuels produits comportent des animaux > pour Facebook c'est anticologique, du braconnage, du trafic d'animal et la de la maltraitance d'animal ...

----------


## TotoParis

Je serai bien curieux de lire ici des ractions suite  la fermeture de comptes de femmes / d'hommes politiques franais...

Twitter bloque le compte d'Emmanuelle Mnard @emenard34 Dput de l'Hrault pendant 18 mois pour s'tre moque de Greta Thunberg en suggrant de lui mettre une fesse.
https://twitter.com/emenard34?lang=fr

Twitter ne bloque pas le compte de l'ayatollah Khamenei.ir @khamenei_ir qui avait souhait la destruction d'Isral
https://twitter.com/DamienRieu/statu...06369341550592

Twitter laisse le compte d'Arnold Schwarzenegger diffuser des bobards en liant l'attaque du Capitole et la Nuit de Cristal en 1938; il assimile les Proud Boys  des NAZI.
https://twitter.com/Schwarzenegger/s...49481284874240

Le magazine Forbes lance une chasse  l'homme contre les gens qui ont travaill dans l'administration sous Trump. Bientt des lynchages et des camps d'extermination ?
https://www.bvoltaire.fr/une-chape-m...e-sur-les-usa/

Twitter bloque l'Observatoire du Journalisme mais est contraint par la Justice de rtablir le compte
https://www.ojim.fr/twitter-censure-...ontre-attaque/
https://twitter.com/ojim_france

Facebook bloque  rptition le compte de Jean-Marie Bigard
https://twitter.com/JM_Bigard/status...86976604196866

Tout cela est pitoyable, pour les deux camps. Je plains le duo Joe Biden et Kamala Harris : 
tout commence dans un chaos invraisemblable, aprs le chaos des meutes du mouvement racialiste BLM (et ils n'avaient pas tort non plus).

Cette Amrique est fracture, sur le dclin.

----------


## stardeath

on en revient toujours au mme point, les rseaux dit "sociaux" sont un "cancer", et il y a un moyen simple de rsoudre a : interdire la publication et la possibilit de commenter des postes publics.
en attendant, ce n'est pas  ces entreprises de faire la police au del de ce qui est inscrit dans la loi (genre terrorisme, pdophilie, etc.) mais  la justice (mme si elle n'est pas parfaite).
c'est inadmissible que des gens se croient tre de meilleures consciences que les autres alors que ces derniers mois/dernires annes on voit que ces personnes sont au contraire les pires raclures de l'humanit. et je pse chacun de mes mots.

on ne peut pas se dclarer dfendre la libert d'expression en ne se la donnant qu' soi mme.
on ne peut pas dire faire la justice en ne laissant aucune chance  la partie adverse de se dfendre.

mais bon, je ne me fais pas d'illusion, je suis en train de pi**er dans un violon...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Quitte  avoir un brche autant s'y engouffrer. Allons y avec les cliches 




> Twitter bloque le compte d'Emmanuelle Mnard @emenard34 Dput de l'Hrault pendant 18 mois pour s'tre moque de Greta Thunberg en suggrant de lui mettre une fesse.
> https://twitter.com/emenard34?lang=fr


Emmanuelle Mnard = RN (ex FN) donc "  torpiller " car politiquement incorrect de soutenir un parti "jug dextrme doite" et "prnant la haine" . Puis Greta Thunberg reprsente 2/3 choses "noble" (ado moins de 18 ans donc mineur, asperger autiste, l'cologie ... ) . En gros Mnard est vu comme un "pollueur" de "droite" , "anti cologiste" , "qui mprise les minorits" (comme les handicaps ) , un "boomer" des annes 46 - 66 "donneur de leon




> Twitter ne bloque pas le compte de l'ayatollah Khamenei.ir @khamenei_ir qui avait souhait la destruction d'Isral
> https://twitter.com/DamienRieu/statu...06369341550592


Critiquer un ayatollah c'est du racisme anti musulman. 




> Twitter laisse le compte d'Arnold Schwarzenegger diffuser des bobards en liant l'attaque du Capitole et la Nuit de Cristal en 1938; il assimile les Proud Boys  des NAZI.
> https://twitter.com/Schwarzenegger/s...49481284874240


Arnold Schwarzenegger = governator > c'est un ex embassadeur de la Californie donc pourquoi torpiller politiquement un adversaire qui peut retourner sa veste pour dfendre les GAFAM ? 




> Le magazine Forbes lance une chasse  l'homme contre les gens qui ont travaill dans l'administration sous Trump. Bientt des lynchages et des camps d'extermination ?
> https://www.bvoltaire.fr/une-chape-m...e-sur-les-usa/


Comme avec le New York times qui appartient  Jeff Bezos ... C'est une vengeance politicienne. 




> Twitter bloque l'Observatoire du Journalisme mais est contraint par la Justice de rtablir le compte
> https://www.ojim.fr/twitter-censure-...ontre-attaque/
> https://twitter.com/ojim_france


Une critique anti Twitter misse par ce mme organisme ^^ 




> Facebook bloque  rptition le compte de Jean-Marie Bigard
> https://twitter.com/JM_Bigard/status...86976604196866


Les pro macron sont sur Twitter, Bigard a soutenu les Gilets Jaunes ... C'est bien de dgager des "intrus"

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Parler poursuit Amazon, allguant des violations de la lgislation antitrust,*
*Aprs que le gant du e-commerce a interdit l'application de mdias sociaux d'extrme droite d'AWS*

Comme on pouvait sy attendre, AWS a dconnect les serveurs de Parler, une plateforme de mdias sociaux populaire auprs de l'extrme droite, de son service dhbergement aprs lui avoir donn jusqu dimanche pour modrer efficacement les commentaires violents des partisans pro-Trump ou trouver un autre hbergeur Web. Amazon fait maintenant face  une action en justice suite  sa dcision d'interdire  Parler d'utiliser l'infrastructure Cloud d'AWS. Le procs dpos lundi devant le tribunal de District amricain de Seattle allgue que la suspension de Parler des services AWS violait la loi antitrust et enfreignait un accord contractuel. 

Aprs avoir gagn en popularit et stre hiss au premier rang sur l'App Store d'Apple au cours du week-end dernier, en faveur de la rue des utilisateurs de la droite suite aux interdictions des mdias sociaux traditionnels, le service de rseautage social Parler nest plus accessible en ligne aprs quelque trois jours. En rponse, l'entreprise poursuit maintenant son ancien hbergeur, Amazon, en allguant que le gant de l'hbergement s'est intentionnellement associ au service social rival Twitter pour liminer un concurrent du march.


Amazon a fait tomber Parler de son service d'hbergement en Cloud, affirmant que Parler n'avait pas russi  modrer les menaces de violence aprs le sige meurtrier du Capitole amricain la semaine dernire. Mais selon le procs Parler, la dcision d'Amazon Web Services de couper les vivres  Parler  est apparemment motive par une animosit politique .  Elle est aussi apparemment destine  rduire la concurrence sur le march des services de microblogage au profit de Twitter .

Mercredi dernier, des meutiers pro-Trump ont pris d'assaut le Capitole pendant que les lgislateurs certifiaient le rsultat de l'lection prsidentielle. Le Congrs a ensuite confirm la victoire du prsident lu Joe Biden. Les tweets du prsident Donald Trump pendant et aprs le sige, au cours duquel il a continu  diffuser de nouvelles informations errones sur les lections, ont incit Twitter  le suspendre dfinitivement et Facebook  le suspendre au moins jusqu' son dpart de la Maison-Blanche.

La droite a longtemps accus les socits de mdias sociaux comme Twitter de discriminer les conservateurs en ajoutant des tiquettes d'avertissement et des vrifications de faits aux messages. Depuis linterdiction de Trump, les petits rseaux sociaux d'extrme droite comme Parler et Gab ont gagn en popularit. Parler, qui se vante d'tre attach  la libert d'expression et qui a peu de politiques de modration, a pass un bref moment en tte de liste des Top Charts sur l'App Store d'Apple. Gab a dclar samedi, dans un tweet qui nest plus disponible, qu'il gagnait 10 000 nouveaux utilisateurs chaque heure.

Selon son procs, Parler demande au tribunal d'accorder une ordonnance de restriction temporaire contre Amazon et  d'ordonner  AWS de maintenir le compte de Parler jusqu' nouvel ordre . L'entreprise demande galement des dommages et intrts  d'un montant  dterminer lors du procs .

L'accusation de Parler selon laquelle Amazon a enfreint la loi antitrust attire certainement l'attention, d'autant plus qu'Amazon fait l'objet d'une enqute pour de multiples violations potentielles du droit de la concurrence. Mais malgr toutes les failles antitrust allgues d'Amazon, la concurrence n'a apparemment pas grand-chose  voir avec la ralit de labandon de Parler par les gants de la technologie qui subissent une pression norme, eux aussi, de la part des officiels Amricains et autres pour interdire les plateformes qui favorisent les messages de haine suite  linsurrection du Capitole.

*Les choses vont mal pour Parler :  Nous serons probablement hors service plus longtemps que prvu *

Alors que de nombreux utilisateurs de Parler taient issus de la droite "dominante", au cours des derniers mois, la plateforme a galement attir un nombre croissant d'utilisateurs d'extrme droite, marginaux et extrmistes qui ont explicitement appel  la violence. Parler a galement attir davantage d'utilisateurs extrmistes  la suite des interdictions permanentes du prsident Donald Trump par Twitter, Facebook et de plusieurs autres plateformes sociales.

Les messages sur Parler appelant  une augmentation de la violence  la suite de l'meute au Capitole - y compris en vue de la prochaine inauguration du prsident lu Joe Biden - n'ont pas t difficiles  trouver. Plusieurs comptes Twitter consacrs  l'agrgation de ce type de messages ont dbord d'exemples au cours du week-end. Suite aux vnements insurrectionnels de mercredi dernier, ces messages sont dsormais pris trs au srieux. Face aux critiques, le PDG de Parler, John Matze, au lieu d'accepter d'introduire une modration efficace du contenu, a continu de vanter la "libre expression" sur le rseau social. Mais les choses nont pas tard  tourner court.

Google a t le premier  agir vendredi en retirant Parler de son app store Android.  Nous sommes au courant de la poursuite de la publication dans l'application Parler qui cherche  inciter  la violence continue aux tats-Unis , a dclar un porte-parole de la socit.   la lumire de cette menace urgente et continue pour la scurit publique, nous suspendons les annonces de l'application du Play Store jusqu' ce qu'elle traite ces questions .

Apple a suivi le mouvement au cours du week-end, en dclarant samedi dernier :  Nous avons toujours soutenu la reprsentation de divers points de vue sur l'App Store, mais il n'y a pas de place sur notre plateforme pour les menaces de violence et d'activits illgales. Parler n'a pas pris les mesures adquates pour faire face  la prolifration de ces menaces  la scurit des personnes. Nous avons suspendu Parler de l'App Store jusqu' ce qu'ils rsolvent ces problmes .

Si les actions de Google et d'Apple ont retir Parler des app tores mobiles, elles n'ont pas rellement empch Parler de fournir des services par l'intermdiaire de son site Web ou aux personnes qui avaient dj install l'application. Amazon l'a fait, cependant, lorsqu'il a annonc samedi soir qu'il allait mettre fin aux services d'hbergement AWS de Parler  partir de minuit le dimanche 10 janvier. Cest ce quAmazon a fait lundi.

Par la suite, presque tous ceux dont Parler avait obtenu des services ont pris leur distance du rseau social.  Tous les fournisseurs, des services de messagerie textuelle aux fournisseurs de courrier lectronique, en passant par nos avocats, nous ont galement abandonns le mme jour , s'est plaint John Matze, PDG de Parler, dans une interview accorde dimanche  Fox News.

Cest le cas avec la plateforme d'authentification des utilisateurs Okta qui a confirm dans la nuit de samedi  dimanche que Parler utilisait un "essai gratuit" de son produit et que le compte de Parler a t rsili ds qu'Okta l'a dcouvert.  Bien que nous soutenions des organisations de tout le spectre politique , a dclar l'entreprise dans un tweet,  notre plateforme ne sera pas utilise pour des menaces de violence et d'activits illgales .


 Nous serons probablement hors service plus longtemps que prvu , a crit Matze dans l'un de ses derniers messages sur Parler avant que la plateforme ne soit hors ligne.  Cela n'est pas d  des restrictions logicielles - nous avons nos logiciels et les donnes de tout le monde prts  tre utiliss. C'est plutt que les dclarations d'Amazon, de Google et d'Apple  la presse sur la suppression de notre accs [ont] amen la plupart de nos autres fournisseurs  supprimer leur soutien  notre gard galement. Et la plupart des gens qui ont suffisamment de serveurs pour nous hberger nous ont ferm leurs portes. Nous mettrons tout le monde au courant et nous informerons la presse lorsque nous serons de nouveau en ligne .

*Le procs pourrait-il ramener Parler rapidement en ligne ?*

Parler demande  la Cour d'mettre une ordonnance de restriction temporaire qui obligerait AWS  rtablir le compte de Parler et   s'abstenir de suspendre, de rsilier ou de ne pas fournir les services  prvus dans son accord avec AWS. Cependant, les conditions de service d'Amazon, pour l'ensemble de ses services AWS, sont assez explicites sur le fait qu'elle peut interdire les clients qui autorisent certains types de contenus sur leurs sites :

_Si nous pensons raisonnablement que l'un de vos contenus viole la loi, enfreint ou dtourne les droits d'un tiers, ou viole d'une autre manire une condition matrielle de l'accord (y compris la documentation, les conditions de service ou la politique d'utilisation acceptable) ("Contenu interdit"), nous vous informerons du contenu interdit et pourrons demander que ce contenu soit retir des services ou que l'accs  celui-ci soit dsactiv. Si vous ne supprimez pas ou ne dsactivez pas l'accs au contenu interdit dans les 2 jours ouvrables suivant notre notification, nous pouvons supprimer ou dsactiver l'accs au contenu interdit ou suspendre les services dans la mesure o nous ne sommes pas en mesure de supprimer ou de dsactiver l'accs au contenu interdit. 

Nonobstant ce qui prcde, nous pouvons supprimer ou dsactiver l'accs  tout contenu interdit sans pravis en rapport avec un contenu illgal, lorsque le contenu peut perturber ou menacer les services ou conformment  la loi applicable ou  toute ordonnance ou demande judiciaire, rglementaire ou autre ordonnance gouvernementale. Dans le cas o nous retirerions votre contenu sans pravis, nous vous en informerons rapidement, sauf si la loi l'interdit. Nous rsilions les comptes des contrevenants rcidivistes dans des circonstances appropries._

En outre, le retrait de Parler des plateformes ne semble pas avoir t un acte concert de collusion de la part d'autres socits de mdias sociaux ou, en fait, de n'importe quelle plateforme. Il est bien plus probable que toutes les entreprises impliques dans l'affaire Parler aient examin la faon dont les choses se droulent  la suite d'une attaque relle, littrale et violente contre le Capitole amricain qui a fait cinq morts et aient dcid d'viter tout lien supplmentaire.

 Il n'y a aucun mrite  ces revendications , a dclar un porte-parole d'Amazon  propos de ce procs.  Il est clair qu'il y a un contenu important sur Parler qui encourage et incite  la violence contre les autres et que Parler ne peut ou ne veut pas identifier et retirer rapidement ce contenu .

Bien que Parler soit maintenant hors ligne  vraisemblablement pour longtemps -, les donnes pourront tre facilement accessibles aux forces de l'ordre, qui n'ont pas eu  chercher bien loin pour trouver et identifier les nombreux auteurs de l'attaque de mercredi sur le Capitole.

En effet, un effort d'archivage pour prserver autant de contenu de Parler que possible a t lanc samedi, selon un fil de discussion sur Twitter. Leffort a commenc avec le contenu du 6 janvier, mais a pu rapidement largir son champ d'action. Et depuis dimanche, 99,9 % de tout le contenu publiquement disponible sur Parler a t captur. @Donk_enby a mme dmenti les rapports sur un "hack" de Parler qui ont circul sur certains rseaux sociaux.

 Seules les choses qui taient accessibles au public via le Web ont t archives , a-t-elle prcis dans un tweet.  Je n'ai pas votre adresse e-mail, votre numro de tlphone ou de carte de crdit, sauf si vous l'avez vous-mme publi sur Parler .


Source : Parler LLC vs AWS Inc

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des arguments de Parler pour forcer le retour de ses services en ligne ? 
 ::fleche::  Quelle suite prvoyez-vous pour ce procs ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  AWS dconnecte les serveurs de Parler suite  son implication suppose dans l'organisation des meutes du Capitole. Le rseau social utilis par les partisans de Trump n'est plus accessible
 ::fleche::  AWS lance CloudShell, un Shell bas sur le Web pour l'accs en ligne de commande  AWS, qui peut tre lanc directement  partir de l'AWS Management Console
 ::fleche::  Stripe s'ajoute  la liste des plateformes technologiques qui ont dcid de priver Donald Trump de leurs services, suite aux actions violentes menes au Capitole
 ::fleche::  La suspension dfinitive du compte de Donald Trump par Twitter oppose la France et l'Allemagne  la plateforme, qui se justifie par la ncessit de lutter contre l'incitation  la violence

----------


## Jon Shannow

Ce que j'aime dans le discours de B. LE MAIRE, c'est cette phrase 


> L'oligarchie digitale est une des menaces qui psent sur les tats et sur les dmocraties.


Par contre, l'oligarchie des plus riches pour asservir le plus grand nombre, a ne le gne pas, visiblement...  ::roll::

----------


## pierre-y

Je suis bien d'accord avec vous sur les premier points.




> Vu la taille de facebook et twitter , je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous. On parle de problmatique religieuse et politique qui ont une influence aussi mondiale. Ce n'est pas  des modrateurs de dcider, c'est  des pros de la justice (juge, police, justice,fdo, avocat ... ) .


Je parle bien de lgislateur, pas de modrateur car oui effectivement a n'est pas du tout a un modrateur de dcider qui doit faire quoi, la dessus je suis totalement d'accord.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*L'utilisation de la technologie de reconnaissance faciale Clearview AI a augment de 26 % aprs le sige du Capitole,*
*les forces de l'ordre s'en servent pour traquer les meutiers  * 

Clearview AI est une start-up qui a mis au point Clearview, une application de reconnaissance faciale. Sur son site, l'entreprise indique que c'est un nouvel outil de recherche utilis par les organismes judiciaires pour identifier les auteurs et les victimes de crimes.  La technologie de Clearview a aid les forces de l'ordre  traquer des centaines de criminels en gnral, notamment des pdophiles, des terroristes et des trafiquants sexuels .

Son fonctionnement est simple : vous prenez une photo d'une personne, la tlchargez et voyez des photos publiques de cette personne, ainsi que des liens vers l'endroit o ces photos sont apparues. Le systme s'appuie sur une base de donnes de plus de trois milliards d'images que Clearview prtend avoir rcupres sur Facebook, YouTube, Venmo et des millions d'autres sites Web.

Chose lgale ou pas, plusieurs rapports publis l'anne dernire ont montr que de nombreuses autorits amricaines sen sont servis dans le cadre dune enqute ou mme  des fins personnelles. De mme, pendant plus d'un an avant que la socit ne fasse l'objet d'un examen public, l'application avait t librement utilise par les investisseurs, les clients et les amis de la socit. Des personnes proches de Clearview ont utilis leur technologie de reconnaissance faciale lors de ftes, de runions d'affaires, etc. faisant des dmonstrations de son potentiel pour le plaisir ou l'utilisant pour identifier des personnes dont elles ignoraient ou ne se souvenaient pas des noms.

Pour sa dfense, Hoan Ton-That, co-fondateur de l'entreprise, a expliqu que des comptes d'essai ont t fournis  des investisseurs potentiels et actuels, ainsi qu' d'autres partenaires stratgiques, afin qu'ils puissent tester l'application.

Clearview tait inconnu du grand public jusqu'en janvier dernier 2020, lorsqu'il a t rapport que la start-up avait dvelopp un systme de reconnaissance faciale rvolutionnaire qui tait utilis par des centaines d'agences d'application de la loi.


*Une utilisation qui a explos aprs le sige du Capitole*

Le PDG de Clearview AI a dclar que l'utilisation de la technologie de reconnaissance faciale de son entreprise au sein des forces de l'ordre a augment de 26 % le lendemain de l'attaque d'une foule d'meutiers pro-Trump contre le Capitole amricain. Hoan Ton-That a confirm au New York Times que Clearview avait connu une forte augmentation de son utilisation le 7 janvier, par rapport  son volume de recherche habituel en semaine.

L'attaque du 6 janvier a t diffuse  la tlvision et en ligne, des centaines d'images et de vido toujours disponibles en ligne montrent les visages d'meutiers pntrant dans le btiment du Capitole. Le FBI et dautres agences ont demand laide du public pour identifier les participants. Selon le New York Times, le dpartement de police de Miami utilise Clearview pour identifier certains des meutiers, envoyant des correspondances possibles au groupe de travail conjoint du FBI sur le terrorisme. Et le Wall Street Journal a rapport qu'un dpartement de police de l'Alabama utilisait galement Clearview pour identifier les visages sur les images de l'meute et envoyer des informations au FBI.

Contrairement  dautres systmes de reconnaissance faciale utiliss par les autorits, qui utilisent des images telles que des photos de permis de conduire et des photos prises en photo, la base de donnes de Clearview contenant quelque 3 milliards dimages a t extraite des mdias sociaux et dautres sites Web. En plus de soulever de srieuses proccupations concernant la confidentialit, la pratique consistant  prendre des images  partir des mdias sociaux a enfreint les rgles des plateformes, et les entreprises de technologie ont envoy de nombreuses ordonnances de cessation et d'abstention  Clearview  la suite de la publication de l'enqute qui a rvl les pratiques de la socit.

Ainsi, en janvier 2020, Twitter a envoy une lettre  la startup Clearview AI, lui demandant de cesser de prendre des photos et d'autres donnes sur le site de mdias sociaux  pour quelque raison que ce soit  et de supprimer toutes les donnes qu'elle avait collectes auparavant, a dclar une porte-parole de Twitter. La lettre de cessation et d'abstention accusait Clearview de violer les politiques de Twitter. Tor Ekeland, un avocat de Clearview, a confirm avoir reu la lettre de Twitter et a dclar que l'entreprise  rpondra de manire approprie .  Facebook, Google et d'autres gants de la technologie ont envoy des ordonnances de cessation et d'abstention. Des poursuites ont t intentes dans l'Illinois et en Virginie, et le procureur gnral du New Jersey a mis un moratoire contre l'application dans cet tat.

En rponse aux critiques, Clearview a publi un  code de conduite , soulignant dans un billet de blog que sa technologie n'tait  disponible que pour les forces de l'ordre et certains professionnels de la scurit  utiliser comme outil d'enqute .

Nathan Freed Wessler, directeur adjoint du projet Speech, Privacy, and Technology de l'ACLU, a dclar que, bien que la technologie de reconnaissance faciale ne soit pas rglemente par la loi fdrale,  son potentiel de surveillance de masse des communauts de couleur a conduit  juste titre l'tat et les gouvernements locaux  travers le pays  interdire son utilisation par les forces de l'ordre.  Wessler a fait valoir que si l'utilisation de la technologie par les services de police est normalise,  nous savons contre qui elle sera le plus utilise : les membres des communauts noires et claires qui souffrent dj d'un systme rpressif de rpression raciste .

Clearview AI a dclar en mai qu'elle cesserait de vendre sa technologie  des entreprises prives et la fournirait  la place seulement aux seules forces de l'ordre. Selon la socit, quelque 2400 organismes dapplication de la loi  travers les tats-Unis utilisent le logiciel de Clearview.

Ton-That soutient tout de mme que Clearview ne fait rien dillgal - que son application reproduit simplement ce que font les autres moteurs de recherche. Au lieu de permettre aux internautes de rechercher les images publiques des gens par leur nom, comme on peut le faire sur Google, a-t-il dit, Clearview leur permet de faire la recherche en tlchargeant un visage.

Source : New York Times

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  tes-vous pour ou contre l'usage de la reconnaissance faciale dans un cas comme celui-ci ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la faon dont Clearview AI a aliment sa base de donnes en images ?

----------


## micka132

> Ce que j'aime dans le discours de B. LE MAIRE, c'est cette phrase 
> 
> Par contre, l'oligarchie des plus riches pour asservir le plus grand nombre, a ne le gne pas, visiblement...


C'est qu'il n'a pas d tre concert. Je vois plus l'oligarchie comme un espce de lobby/copinage, o le politicien fini par prendre la dcision, fortement biais, mais c'est lui qui parle. Ici a les court-circuite carrment et il n'a mme plus le privilge d'tre, en faade au moins, aux commandes du navire.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Des hackeurs ont procd au tlchargement des donnes publies sur Parler avant qu'AWS ne le dconnecte.*
*Elles peuvent dsormais tre utilises pour dnoncer et arrter les meutiers pro-Trump. * 

Le rseau social de droite Parler a t mis hors ligne lundi, mais pas avant qu'un hacker trouve le moyen de tlcharger toutes les donnes publies par les utilisateurs la semaine dernire. Le rseau social qui soutient toujours Donald Trump et ses abonns, l'un des rares  le faire actuellement, a t ferm aprs qu'Amazon l'a suspendu de ses services d'hbergement Web lundi suite  son implication suppose dans l'organisation des meutes du Capitole. Google et Apple ont dj supprim Parler de leurs magasins d'applications respectifs et le service est compltement inaccessible au moment de l'criture de ces lignes.

Les donnes collectes comprennent des donnes de profil utilisateur, des informations utilisateur et quels utilisateurs avaient des droits d'administration pour des groupes spcifiques au sein du rseau social. Une hackeuse qui s'appelle Crash Override sur Twitter et rpondant  l'identifiant @donk_enby, a affirm avoir trouv une adresse Web que Parler a utilise en interne pour rcuprer des donnes. Cela lui a permis de faire une liste de tous les messages, vidos et images tlchargs sur Parler (y compris les messages que les utilisateurs avaient supprims, tels que ceux faisant rfrence  l'attaque du Capitole mercredi dernier). 


Comme la plupart des services en ligne, Parler n'a pas supprim les messages des utilisateurs, ils ont simplement t marqus comme non visibles et n'apparaissaient plus dans les rsultats de recherche.

Au dpart, la hackeuse a travaill sur le tlchargement des donnes elle-mme, mais quand Amazon a annonc son intention de dconnecter le rseau social, elle a exhort ses abonns  se joindre  elle en publiant une liste de tous les messages.

La hackeuse a mis en place un systme de crowdsourcing o plusieurs personnes pourraient aider  tlcharger le contenu. Ces donnes sont en cours de traitement avant d'tre tlcharges sur Internet Archive, o tout le monde pourra les consulter ou les tlcharger, y compris la communaut du renseignement open source et les forces de l'ordre. Et la possibilit que tout soit diffus a effray certains partisans de Trump.

Au total, plus d'un million d'URL vido, certaines supprimes et prives, ont pu tre rcupres. Ce sont 70 To de donnes qui ont pu tre rcupres. 

Les chercheurs en scurit affirment que les messages supprims sont lis aux comptes qui les ont publis et que certaines des donnes vido et images contiennent des informations de golocalisation. Cela inclut galement les donnes des  Citoyens Vrifis de Parler, les utilisateurs du rseau qui ont procd  la vrification de leur identit en tlchargeant des photographies de pices d'identit mises par le gouvernement, comme un permis de conduire.

Cependant, aprs que la nouvelle concernant le tlchargement des donnes est devenue populaire, l'auteur du hack @donk_enby a expliqu dans un tweet que ni elle ni d'autres n'avaient collect de donnes personnelles que les utilisateurs de Parler n'avaient pas rendues publiques eux-mmes.

 Seuls les lments accessibles au public via le Web ont t archivs. Je n'ai pas d'adresse e-mail, de tlphone ou de numro de carte de crdit. Sauf si vous l'avez publi vous-mme sur Parler , a-t-elle dclar sur Twitter.


Les donnes pourraient s'avrer prcieuses pour les forces de l'ordre, car beaucoup de ceux qui ont particip aux meutes ont ensuite supprim leurs publications et leurs vidos. La rcupration des donnes inclut les publications supprimes, ce qui signifie que Parler a stock les donnes utilisateur aprs que les utilisateurs les ont supprimes.

 Mauvaises nouvelles. Les extrmistes de gauche ont captur et archiv plus de 70 To de donnes  partir des serveurs Parler. Cela comprend les publications, les informations personnelles, les emplacements, les vidos, les images, etc. , a dclar lundi matin un compte Telegram appel North Central Florida Patriots.


Parler, qui prtend avoir plus de 10 millions d'utilisateurs, a des rgles laxistes sur le contenu, ce qui rend la plateforme trs attrayante pour les groupes d'extrme droite. Google et Apple ont supprim l'application pour smartphone de Parler de leurs magasins d'applications, affirmant que la plateforme autorisait la publication visant   inciter  la violence continue aux tats-Unis . Amazon a pris des mesures similaires, supprimant Parler de son service d'hbergement.

Sur les rseaux sociaux, des internautes affirment que la copie des donnes a t rendue possible grce  Twilio, une plateforme de communication cloud amricaine qui a fourni  la plateforme des services de vrification des numros de tlphone et qui a dcid de couper les liens avec la plateforme (la privant de facto d'un service de vrification de numro de tlphone). Dans un communiqu de presse annonant la dcision, Twilio a rvl les services utiliss par Parler. Ces informations ont permis aux hackers de dduire qu'il tait possible de crer des utilisateurs et des comptes vrifis sans vrification relle.

Avec ce type d'accs, les utilisateurs nouvellement crs ont pu accder  l'API de la bote de connexion utilise pour la livraison de contenu. Cela leur a permis de voir quels utilisateurs avaient des droits de modrateur et cela leur a permis de rinitialiser les mots de passe des utilisateurs existants avec une simple fonction  mot de passe oubli . tant donn que Twilio n'a plus authentifi les e-mails, les hackers ont pu accder facilement aux comptes administrateurs. Arms de ces comptes administrateurs, il tait alors possible d'avoir accs aux messages qui semblaient supprims pour les utilisateurs ordinaires.

Twilio, cependant, s'est distanc des accusations de divulgation d'informations sur les services de Parler dans un communiqu de presse. Le responsable des communications d'entreprise de la socit, Cris Paden, a affirm que les experts en scurit de Twilio n'avaient trouv aucune preuve que les problmes de scurit de Parler taient lis  leurs services :  Le vendredi 8 janvier, nous avons envoy  Parler une lettre les informant qu'ils enfreignaient notre politique d'utilisation acceptable et les informant que nous suspendrions leur compte s'ils ne faisaient pas d'efforts pour remdier  plusieurs appels  la violence sur leur plateforme .

Il affirme que peu de temps aprs, Parler a inform la socit qu'ils avaient dj dsactiv leur navigation avec Twilio et que, par consquent, les problmes de scurit n'taient pas lis  Twilio.

*Une question d'thique*

Mme si le but dclar de la rcupration de donnes est de conserver la preuve d'un acte rprhensible, une question demeure : les fins justifient-elles les moyens ?

D'une part, certaines des personnes dont les donnes ont t collectes ont activement planifi des actes de violence. D'autre part, certaines personnes n'ont rejoint Parler que par curiosit ou par obligation professionnelle, comme les journalistes. Cependant, la collecte des donnes s'est droule sans que les hackers ne prtent attention aux vritables intentions des titulaires de comptes.

 D'aprs ce que je lis, il ne s'agissait pas de piratage informatique dans un sens o nous pensons au piratage sponsoris par l'tat, impliquant du phishing ou une tromperie active, ou quelque chose du genre. Il y avait une lacune flagrante dans la scurit de la plateforme, et @don_enby et quelques autres l'ont remarque et l'ont utilise , a dclar Ali Alkhatib, thicien des donnes et chercheur au Center for Applied Data Ethics.

tant donn que @don_enby n'a pas effectu la rcupration des donnes en secret, il n'y a pas de quoi s'inquiter d'un point de vue thique selon lui. Cependant, Alkhatib convient que si la rcupration des donnes visait des groupes minoritaires, il y aurait beaucoup plus  craindre :  Pour moi, cela ressemble un peu plus  la dbcle d'Ashley Madison, mais pour les suprmacistes blancs , a-t-il comment.

Source : Crash Override, BitBurner

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette initiative ? tes-vous pour tant que cela permet d'apprhender les meutiers ou contre dans la mesure o cela pourrait s'apparenter  de la surveillance de masse ?

----------


## melka one

si on part du principe qu'un prsident est un citoyen et comme tous citoyens il est responsable de ces faits et geste, il est donc tout a fait normale que son compte ai t supprim, les dit site nont fait que supprimer tout agissement incitant a la haine un prsident n'a pas a tre au dessus des loi c'est simple non.

----------


## Anselme45

> si on part du principe qu'un prsident est un citoyen et comme tous citoyens il est responsable de ces faits et geste, il est donc tout a fait normale que son compte ai t supprim, les dit site nont fait que supprimer tout agissement incitant a la haine un prsident n'a pas a tre au dessus des loi c'est simple non.


Le problme n'est pas que Trump est un citoyen comme les autres ou non... Ni que Trump a dpass les limites.... Le problme est que Twitter applique ses propres rgles  gomtrie variable.

Si Twitter avait appliqu ses conditions gnrales, Trump aurait d tre exclu par Twitter, il y a plus de 4 ans!

Pourquoi donc aujourd'hui? Tout simplement parce que Twitter n'a plus rien  craindre de Trump et doit absolument plaire aux dmocrates et  Biden... Donc, Twitter hurle avec les loups pour sauver son business.

Ce qui est excrable est de voir les dirigeants de Twitter se draper dans l'thique et la morale pour expliquer leur dcision.

----------


## pierre-y

Il faudrait quand mme m'expliquer comment des donnes pirats c'est a dire sans qu'aucune autorit lgale n'est donn d'autorisation pour les rcuprer puissent soudainement avoir une valeur lgal et encore plus en sachant que rien ne garantie qu'elles n'ont pas t trafiqu entre temps? D'ailleurs on a pareil en France.

----------


## beepee

bonjour Monsieur. ce qui m'effraie dans vos propos, c'est comment interprter comme crdible vos ides alors que vous n'tes pas capable d'crire deux phrases en vrai Franais sans faire au moins 10 fautes de syntaxe et d'orthographe.  Au lieu d'user votre clavier  crire ici, dans un premier temps, connectez-vous sur des sites internet qui vous permettront d'apprendre notre belle langue, le Franais.  Bien que je sois un DSI  la retraite depuis 1 an, j'ai toujours mis un point d'honneur  bien crire. C'est un signe de respect envers celle/celui qui vous lit.
Slt.
BP

----------


## beepee

mon prcdent propos s'adressait   @melka one 
 bien que membre depuis ... longtemps, je n'ai que trs rarement pris la parole mais l, @melka one  trop, c'est trop.

----------


## eikofee

"il ne s'agissait pas de piratage informatique [...] Il y avait une lacune flagrante dans la scurit de la plateforme, et @don_enby et quelques autres l'ont remarque et l'ont utilise"
Ah ouf, j'ai eu peur.

----------


## redcurve

> Il faudrait quand mme m'expliquer comment des donnes pirats c'est a dire sans qu'aucune autorit lgale n'est donn d'autorisation pour les rcuprer peuvent soudainement avoir une valeur lgal et encore plus en sachant que rien ne garantie qu'elles n'ont pas t trafiqu entre temps? D'ailleurs on a pareil en France.


Il n'y a pas grande chose dans leur donnes

----------


## daerlnaxe

Attention, pav... 

Je vois ici plusieurs problmes... d'abord pour avoir t il y a un moment pirate (prescription pour tout ce que j'ai pu faire), je trouve que a sort clairement du domaine d'activit pour tre super politis ce que nous n'tions pas. Autant hacker une entit gouvernementale pour tre lanceur d'alerte a une utilit, autant l aucune. Ca ne lve mme pas le pot au roses, c'est plutt de la dlation sous sa pire forme, avec doxxing etc... C'est trs grave, a porte atteinte aux liberts, a ne concerne pas du tout les pirates... Moi je vois a comme la Stasi. Et depuis ce mob des "gentils" se sont mis en charge de traquer les "mchants", donc l des gens ont perdu leur job pour tre venu faire ce mob, avec petit rappel .. les flics ont fait un cordon au dbut mais on laiss rentrer aprs. Je dplore clairement ce genre d' "event", pour moi soit tu fais un putsch soit tu ne fais rien car a amne  des situations comme ce flic mort d'avoir t pouss par la foule, et cette ancienne de l'US force tue par un agent de scurit qui lui ne sait pas du tout ce que comptent faire les gens, et applique le protocole pour assurer la scurit des lus. C'est un peu comme pour les antifas, en cas de manif violente il ne faut pas venir derrire chouiner sur la rponse violente des forces de scurit, on est mtures, on sait dans quoi on s'engage, sinon on ne le fait pas... Maintenant dans le lot tout le monde n'a pas t violent, mais ces inquisiteurs traquent les images et font pression sur les socits pour que les gens soient virs, a me parait trs grave, on est en plein dans des drives qu'on illustre dans une srie comme Black Mirror.

J'essaie de bien faire la part des choses.

Maintenant on a Parler d'un ct, vis par les "gentils" qui se plaignent d'un rseau "violent", "haineux", mal modr. D'abord attaquons nous au premier point, la libert d'expression... Ces "gentils" ne veulent pas du volet qui garantisse  tous le fait de ne pas tre inquit pour ses opinions politiques, il y a un activisme rgulier pour faire pression. CA sera quelle pub passe sur tel mdia, on va traquer la socit et la harceler avec 100 voire 1000 comptes.. au regard des millions de clients c'est rien, mais a suffit  faire craquer la boite. Moi personnellement je boycotte, j'cris pour le dire, ce que je n'aime pas... Nutella par exemple. Mais si Libration passait une pub pour Nutella je n'irais pas emmerder Libration pour autant. Mais non ce nouveau fascisme, car pour moi c'est typiquement du fascisme, se veut green, pink, bref pour des raisons avances comme bonnes, on se permet tout. Sauf que non.... L'thique existe,  on n'emploie pas les pires mthodes pour arriver  son but. Je signe des ptitions contre les Corridas (oui c'est moi), c'est mon droit en tant que citoyen, je ne vais pas poser une bombe dans une arne. Je n'attaque pas un lu qui les laisse se faire, etc... Ces raccourcis l, ne s'excusent pas.

Et donc de l'autre on a ce qui existe dj... Facebook et Twitter...Mais... qu'est ce que je vois si ce n'est de la haine, TOUS LES JOURS, sur twitter. Ca n'arrte jamais ! Chaque semaine on a un post de 15 messages  la suite d'une personne qui vient expliquer pourquoi les hommes sont mchants, et finalement pourquoi ils ne devraient pas exister. Quand ce ne sont pas les hommes ce sont les blancs. Je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de voir a sur les noirs (par exemple) car l Twitter fait son job. L'intersectionnalit, le sjw, tournent  pleine rgime sur ce rseau, amenant son racialisme ainsi que son racisme en permanence.. Sachant que notre pays ne reconnait d'ailleurs pas les races, car le concept en lui mme est raciste, vous vous souvenez ? Bizarrement on oublie de le rappeler en ce moment. Les phnotypes existent, pas les races. Donc l cette haine, cette absence de modration typique de Twitter car le rseau juge en fonction de la couleur de peau des cibles comme des metteurs (racisme type donc) tout va bien... Moi je me suis fait trait en un seul twitt de sale blanc et que ma mre la pute de blanche aurait du avorter.... Pour Twitter a n'enfreint aucune de ses rgles, mme pas les insultes et le comportement toxique. Je n'avais jamais parl avec cette personne, mon propos tait de dire que le terme "racaille" n'tait pas raciste en lui mme, quand bien mme des racistes l'utiliseraient, une racaille c'est quelqu'un qui se comporte mal, a n'a aucun rapport avec la couleur... je donnais la dfinition et mme l'tymologie du terme. Donc c'est quand mme bizarre cette indignation  gomtrie variable ?! 
Sur twitter et facebook des groupes antifas, des groupes BLM (pas celui d'origine, mais les groupes violents et massivement composs de blancs d'ailleurs, qui ont suivi) se sont organiss, ont insult, ont tenu des propos racistes... hier Biden annonait qu'ils allaient indemniser en priorit les socits cres par des personnes de couleur, les femmes.. ce  quoi une personne demandait pour les handicaps, un BLM lui a rpondu que les blancs ne seraient jamais handicaps car ils ont colonis. Que ceux qui ont colonis sur le forum lvent la main, car chez moi on vient de crve la dalle qui se sont construits avec le temps... mon grand pre a t en partie dans les mines avant de russir un concours de Gendarme mais sinon mon arrire grand pre tait charpentier marin et est mort jeune. De l'autre cot mon grand pre vient de la misre de Marseille et tait manchot. Ma grand mre d'une famille de 12 qui a fuit la misre d'Allemagne, mre dcde et enfants splitts aux 4 coins de la France.

Sur Facebook pareil, on a aussi la LDNA... Et plus rcemment on a quand mme sur Twitter l'affaire Samuel Pati, car c'est bien sur ce rseau que c'est mont en graine, encore. Un rseau o le doxxing est habituel. Le rseau n'a rien fait car il s'en foutait, a concernait un blanc, jusqu'au drame. Attention soyons clairs,  je ne focalise pas car c'est un blanc, a me gonflerait s'il n'avait pas fait la mme chose pour un noir, et le peu de fois o j'ai vu du racisme  'l'encontre des noirs j'ai signal, et l c'est trait rapidement, mais pour tout le reste non. D'ailleurs les asiatiques subissent aussi du racisme l bas et Twitter me rpondait que a ne violait pas leurs rgles... pourtant a viole les lois Franaises car le racisme n'a pas de couleur. Encore heureux, car une loi raciste ne pourrait pas tre antiraciste. Bref, l par contre Parler attention devient le grand mchant comme si en fait tout tait rose ailleurs. Bref, est ce qu' chaque fois qu'il y a un vnement dramatique on y mle la plateforme ? Apparemment pas quand c'est Twitter ou Facebook, jamais vu la moindre sanction.

Parler j'y suis all car j'en avais marre de la haine sur twitter, et j'y ai t bien plus au calme. Twitter m'avait en plus bloqu mon compte pour "ingrence russe" sans doute.... Vu que j'ai fait partie de cette vague l, sachant que j'tais abonn  de l'IT des films, des jeux vidos et un peu de presse. Mais j'ai eu le malheur de suivre le compte de Andy Ngo, un mec dans le style de Rmi Busine, qui fait les manifs depuis l'intrieur et est plutt rpublicain. Et oui un asiatique ou un noir qui n'est pas dmocrate n'est pas de la couleur qu'il apparait l'tre selon les racialistes.. triste monde. Je ne me suis pay aucune polmique, je n'ai pas vu un seul propos raciste, et je n'ai pas vu un seul propos haineux, aprs quand il y a eu le mob du capitole je n'y tais pas car je ne passe pas ma vie sur les RS. Alors peut tre que... Mais encore une fois regardons FB et Twitter.


Pour finir, suite  tout a j'ai voulu me casser de l'cosystme FB/Google. Et croyez moi c'est pas facile... Je m'aperois que la fondation Mozilla a pt les plombs et applaudit la censure, en fait ils ont dgag leur ex CEO car il a vers sur SES fonds, sans en faire la promotion, 1 000$ a une association anti mariage pour tous. Alors je suis pro mariage pour tous, j'ai fait des gay prides, je suis tmoin d'un mariage gay, mais j'estime que chacun  ses opinions, donc tant que le mec n'engage pas sa boite.. c'est sa vie. Donc les nouveaux apparemment sortent clairement la fondation de son rle et veulent tracker les publicits pour afficher en clair quelle pub est sur quel site... Je ne vois pas pourquoi ni de quel droit. Moi je crois au dbat, je suis pour la pluralit d'opinions, je vais peut tre dire  quelqu'un que c'est un con s'il croit aux hommes lzards, mais... je ne mlange pas tout. Cette personne n'a pas  tre vire, mme un antifa casseur n'a pas  l'tre... c'est  la justice de trancher. Je crois  la sparation des entits. Et quand on a du pouvoir on ne s'en sert pas pour faire fermer sa gueule  ceux qui ont un avis contraire, j'ai t admin, modo et super modo de plusieurs sites, je n'ai JAMAIS abus de mon pouvoir, j'tais mme anti passe droit. Si j'avais quelque chose  dire c'tait  galit avec tout le monde tant que a ne concernait pas le site en lui mme.. Je me souviens d'un problme, j'tais remont contre le mec, la dcision a t gre en commun avec toute la team et l'intress. J'ai annonc direct que je ne voterai pas puisque j'tais impliqu. Il a eu un rappel et une seconde chance, a ne me convenait pas d'un ct, mais de l'autre j'ai accept la dcision parce que ma perception ne pouvait tre qu'altre.

Donc j'ai vir whatsapp, je regarde du ct de signal et Tlgram, et ainsi de suite et soudainement je me rends compte que les mdias ont toujours pris soin en fait de tcler TOUS les concurrents de Google et Facebook. C'est un terroriste islamiste qui a utilis telle messagerie car scurise, c'est un terroriste d'extrme droite qui a utilis une autre.. l il y a des no nazis. .. en fait ils passent leur temps  dfoncer les concurrents. Sur FB, on trouve rgulirement de l'antismitisme... est ce que la presse  chaque attaque sur un juif rappelle que FB y hberge un sacr lot ? Ce ne sont pas des no nazis, certes, qu'est ce que a change ? Non, l, la presse sait trangement faire la diffrence... peur ? Arrangements ? Et je vois dans cette histoire la mme chose, en fait on est en train de laisser deux monstres arriver  dcider de tout ! Ca dpasse le trust, ils sont devenus capables de mettre  genoux les USA, une des plus grandes puissances au monde. 

Pour moi Parler comme tout le reste doit exister, dj quand les gens s'entendent pas, mieux vaut tre chacun chez soi. Ensuite vive la pluralit... Enfin... il y a la libert d'expression et surtout la libert du net, j'tais un des signataires sur la quadrature du net, je me suis lev contre DAVSI I, II, LOPPSi... Je dis a car je me doute qu'on va me cataloguer, c'est une vritable chasse aux sorcires. Mais j'ai toujours eu cette manire de voir, parce que j'ai connu un internet libre et maintenant qu'il est incontournable on veut amputer des liberts soit disant pour de bonnes raisons. Ce que les gens n'arrivent pas  comprendre, c'est que les choses ne sont pas circonscrites au camp concern, demain ils vont en faire les frais comme tout le monde, il ne faut pas faire la fte mme quand a met un ennemi  terre, il y a des moyens que l'on emploie pas, c'est tout.

PS: En passant depuis l'accession de Trump il y a eu des tonnes de propos haineux et violents, des missions o l'on mimait son meurtre, sa dcapitation, des journalistes ont appel  cogner les supporters... La haine a fait 4 ans quand mme qu'on la voit (en passant j'tais pro Hillary durant la prcdente campagne mais le parti dmocrate m'a coll la gerbe depuis).

----------


## daerlnaxe

> Le lgislateur non. La justice ventuellement oui... Mais en attendant il y a les mesures d'urgence. C'est la police ou l'entreprise qui applique son rglement. Imaginez que sur twitter ou facebook quelques personnes relayent une information dangereuse comme celles diffuses lors de l'attaque terroriste de l'hyper casher par Koulibali disant qu'il y avait des otages caches dans la rserve.... Le terroriste lit cette information et peut aller tuer encore plus de personnes. La responsabilit du rseau serait engage et de nombreuses personnes tues.... 
> Voudriez vous faire paries des personnes stupidement abattues par le fait d'attendre qu'un procs se droule pour savoir s'il tait opportun de censurer ?
> 
> A +


Twitter a clairement t identifi comme la source de la haine qui a men au meurtre de Samuel Pati, au harclement envers Mila, chaque jour des comptes y propagent leur haine des autres. Je serais d'accord si la modration tait quitable, sauf qu'elle ne l'est pas. D'ailleurs Twitter a tout  y gagner, car une partie de jeunes deviennent activistes au contact des SJW, ils sont tellement curs de voir cette haine diffuse sans modration qu'ils crent des comptes pour lutter contre, et mme quand Twitter les jecte ils reviennent. C'est trs bnfique d'avoir ce noyau actif un peu comme la tl ralit, des gens regardent pour se moquer mais ils regardent quand mme.




> leur place j'essaierai d'aller en Chine, juste pour la blague "au moins l-bas ils respectent la libert d'expression" 
> Mais la Chine ne souhaite peut-tre pas prendre le risque.
> 
> Sinon il y a l'Iran, le Venezuela, la Syrie, etc, dans le monde il y a quelque pays qui ont des problmes avec les USA, donc ils devraient tre en mesure d'hberger une application comme "Parler".



Peut tre que justement le fait que a ne soit pas la Chine c'est peut tre parce que c'tait encore Trump... apparemment dans le gvt de Biden il va  y avoir des cadres de FB et Twitter, d'aprs ce que j'avais lu. En quoi a serait surprenant que d'un coup au moindre post de travers tu te retrouves avec des poursuites ? Simplement des poursuites, pas besoin de condamnation, qui peut supporter facilement des poursuites ... ? Les gens baisseront la tte car a sera plus facile.

Comme a a t dit dans les messages un youtubeur a pris 7 jours deban pour avoir dit qu'Ellen Page dans Juno, un film que j'avais aim, tait une sacre bonne actice: "propos haineux". Il se prend des menaces, des insultes, on vise jusqu' sa fille... et Twitter ne voit l aucune infraction  ses rgles, comme indiqu des rgles  la tte du client. Comme pour Samuel Pati, les propos ne violaient pas ses rgles apparemment.... on a pu voir. Et demain quoi, un procs sur la tronche o l'on te traitera comme le dernier des nazis ? 

Rflchis bien car un paquet de monde qui se pensait du bon ct  t insult et menac du jour au lendemain, il suffit qu'un seul compte SJW dcide que tu es un facho, le reste suit... Nous sommes exactement comme avec Salem, dsignez la sorcire !

Moi aussi a me parait surraliste, mais au final pas plus ni moins que tout ce que nous vivons en ce moment.

----------


## lvr

> Il faudrait quand mme m'expliquer comment des donnes pirats c'est a dire sans qu'aucune autorit lgale n'est donn d'autorisation pour les rcuprer puissent soudainement avoir une valeur lgal et encore plus en sachant que rien ne garantie qu'elles n'ont pas t trafiqu entre temps? D'ailleurs on a pareil en France.


Sans pr-juger du bien-fond, de la "valeur morale", de l'utilit de son geste, le piratage, le vol d'information, la "fuite" d'information sont un des outils de l'alerte thique. Cf Panama papers, etc... Le statut de Donneur d'alertes est protg dans de nombreux pays.

----------


## Ryu2000

> apparemment dans le gvt de Biden il va  y avoir des cadres de FB et Twitter, d'aprs ce que j'avais lu. En quoi a serait surprenant que d'un coup au moindre post de travers tu te retrouves avec des poursuites ?


Gnralement on bloque ou on supprime ton compte, on ne te poursuit pas.
Un peu comme a : 
Twitter supprime 70 000 comptes lis  la mouvance pro-Trump QAnon
Twitter, YouTube, Facebook, peuvent quasiment faire disparaitre des ides si ils le veulent, ils peuvent faire en sorte de diminuer ou d'augmenter la visibilit de n'importe quel message ou profil.




> il suffit qu'un seul compte SJW dcide que tu es un facho, le reste suit... Nous sommes exactement comme avec Salem, dsignez la sorcire !


Il existe des solutions trs simple pour viter ce genre de problme :
- ne pas s'exprimer sur Twitter
- ne pas avoir de follower (quand t'as 0 followers mme les robots ne regardent pas ton profil ^^)

Les SJW sont terrifiants, ils ont parfois un pouvoir de nuisance norme, ils font des campagnes de diffamation et ils harclent plein de monde. Ils sont compltement possds, ils pensent tre le camps du bien, alors qu'ils ont des ides compltement totalitaires. Ils n'ont aucune tolrance, ils s'emballent pour un rien.
Un jour on sera peut-tre oblig d'aller sur le Facebook russe pour tre tranquille  ::P: 

La lutte contre la haine a bon dos, tu peux mettre ce que tu veux dedans.
Rencontre Macron-Zuckerberg : Paris plaide pour un contrle de la modration des rseaux sociaux

----------


## daerlnaxe

> Gnralement on bloque ou on supprime ton compte, on ne te poursuit pas.
> Un peu comme a : 
> Twitter supprime 70 000 comptes lis  la mouvance pro-Trump QAnon
> Twitter, YouTube, Facebook, peuvent quasiment faire disparaitre des ides si ils le veulent, ils peuvent faire en sorte de diminuer ou d'augmenter la visibilit de n'importe quel message ou profil.
> 
> Il existe des solutions trs simple pour viter ce genre de problme :
> - ne pas s'exprimer sur Twitter
> - ne pas avoir de follower (quand t'as 0 followers mme les robots ne regardent pas ton profil ^^)


C'est ce qu'a voqu Twitter en Septembre pour se "prmunir de l'ingrence Russe" je devais tre dans le lot faut croire, jamais une seule rponse  toutes mes requtes pour rcuprer mon compte, au moins qu'ils delete mon compte pour que mon numro de tlphone n'y figure plus, comme expliqu je ne postais rien ou trs peu et rien  voir avec la politique, je me suis inscrit au compte d'AndyNgo, dans les secondes mon compte giclait. J'ai sollicit la CNIL qui m'invite  les poursuivre en justice pour qu'enfin mon tlphone soit vir... compte bloqu = donnes personnelles inaccessibles. Pour ce qui est des poursuites des comptes ont dj t poursuivis par le pass, par Twitter, y compris en France. Je ne sais plus si le pseudo tait Imamette ou quelqu'un de ce ct l, des gens laque qui se sont retrouvs avec des problmes pour avoir t "islamophobes", je peux me tromper sur les noms, comme expliqu je ne suis pas trop l dedans. Je regarde mais de loin car il y a beaucoup trop de problmes et que c'est chronophage, chose sre ce n'tait pas un compte de quelqu'un d'extrme droite et dans tous les cas pas un compte d'une personne qui profrait des messages haineux. C'tait une femme a je m'en souviens.

Il n'existe pas de solution simple, je te promets je suis devenu chvre, comme je te l'explique je ne publiais pas, je vire rgulirement les followers, j'en avais <30 ... Twitter fait ce qu'il veut, quand il veut, rpond s'il veut. On est loin de l'thique  attendre d'une socit, c'est plus Thomas 15 ans a mont son forum et y rgne en dictateur. Ca me rappelle la premire board que j'ai connu, le mec tait un excellent pirate mais une plaie au niveau du comportement.

Sans rire, je te promets c'est un calvaire ce rseau, je m'y suis mis sur le tard, je voulais en fait simplement avoir un agrgateur de news car le RSS est plus trop  la mode. Et t'as des trucs qui passent parfois en Anglais et autre que tu ne peux pas trouver facilement ailleurs. De temps en temps je refaisais des comptes car ne voulant pas mettre mon tel, ils me sucraient rgulirement le compte, l pour une fois je l'ai mis, l'erreur !!! J'tais inscris aux comptes de virologues, aux comptes d'amd, nvidia, digital Foundry... bref des trucs vraiment sans rapport avec une quelconque ingrence Russe, un compte politique, un seul. Je mets "follow" quelques secondes plus tard => ban. Plus de 10 relances laisses lettre morte, en Franais, en Anglais car mon interface tant en anglais, je me suis dit que.... Mais ils s'en foutent totalement. 




> Les SJW sont terrifiants, ils ont parfois un pouvoir de nuisance norme, ils font des campagnes de diffamation et ils harclent plein de monde. Ils sont compltement possds, ils pensent tre le camps du bien, alors qu'ils ont des ides compltement totalitaires. Ils n'ont aucune tolrance, ils s'emballent pour un rien.
> Un jour on sera peut-tre oblig d'aller sur le Facebook russe pour tre tranquille 
> 
> La lutte contre la haine a bon dos, tu peux mettre ce que tu veux dedans.
> Rencontre Macron-Zuckerberg : Paris plaide pour un contrle de la modration des rseaux sociaux


Ben j'y suis en fait sur VK et sur Mewe, a fait deux ans, mais comme il y a une grosse inertie mes amis irls n'osent pas se casser de Facebook. Ils veulent pas perdre leur fil chronologique leurs autres contacts, en fait tout le monde est pris par les c... Tu peux tlcharger tes donnes mais il ne me semble pas que du coup tu puisses remettre en forme celles ci, j'ai pas trop regard. Mewe est franchement super, justement le CEO s'est exprim il refuse de changer les rgles, il est pour une libert totale d'expression aprs s'il y a des abus dans les propos il estime qu'il peut se reposer sur son quipe, mais bon bref il va pas fouiller sur les parties prives et estime que c'est  la justice de prendre les dcisions. Aprs Mewe tu peux pas poster sur le mur d'un ami car tu es tenu responsable toi seul de ce qui passe sur ton mur, donc personne ne peut y  publier.. si un ami like un truc tu ne le sauras pas sauf s'il te taggue, Mewe compartimente (et je trouve a bien) . Du coup pour le compte de ma fille j'ai cr un groupe pour sa mre, elle et moi, de sorte qu'on peut lui faire une time line pour lui laisser des souvenirs, c'est indpendant de son compte... C'est pas mal. T'as pas de pub, tu peux acheter des goodies pour soutenir, et ils estiment que tes donnes t'appartiennent... vraiment en apparence a le fait bien, reste  voir dans le temps. J'ai essay Framasoft mais c'est pas intuitif.

C'est pour a que du coup je l'ai en travers qu'on aille cracher sur les rseaux alternatifs, comme je l'ai mis on a jamais assign   Twitter ou Facebook quand il y avait des drames et pourtant... ! Juste ce qui est demand est d'tre ractif, mais l d'un coup tous les autres rseaux, pour les mdias mainstream sont le dmon ds qu'un seul mec qui en est issu commet une salet tout en omettant que la plupart du temps les meurtriers, terroristes et cie ont aussi leur compte FB et souvent twitter. Enfin pour ma part je vais essayer au maximum de vire tout ce qui engraisse ces boites, sucrer mon compte FB va me prendre beaucoup de temps je dois avoir +10 ans et je veux pas tout perdre... mais je ne vais plus y poster et je vais rduire au maximum et sauver ce qu'il restera. Et j'espre pouvoir regarder un jour en arrire et voir a en me disant que c'est du pass.


aprs je suis pour un peu de contrle mais le plein contrle ne me plait pas du tout, Paris qui contrlerait a m'inquite ... Mais l'attitude de fb m'inquite aussi. En fait je voulais dvelopper y'a longtemps un RS mais je n'avais ni argent ni temps, qui soit plus bas comme des bulles. Du coup c'tait vraiment de l'espace personnel, tout le monde ne se croisait pas et chacun aurait modr son propre espace, au final c'est un peu a MeWe justement. T'es plus dans une agglomration de petites communaut avec son quipe locale de modration. Mais bref j'ai connu internet libre, je veux qu'il le reste, bien sur que des mecs gueuleront leur appel  la haine et puis quoi on va surveiller aussi les caves de tout le monde car il existe des groupes qui les utilise pour faire des attaques ? Je suis dsol mais c'est eux qu'on doit surveiller directement et pas tout le monde. Je n'ai rien  me reprocher mais pour autant je tiens pas  ce qu'on me flique h24.

----------


## 23JFK

Les "Dmocrates" devraient se souvenir qu'il y a quand mme quelque 50% de leurs citoyens qui ont vot ou failli voter pour Trump. Leur dlire bolchvique risque de se payer trs cher  la sortie car d'insurrection, il en est plus question quand Nancy Pelosi tente des empeachment en toute logique vous  l'chec ou, quand elle dchire ostensiblement dans le dos du Prsident le discours qu'il vient de prononcer.

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.




> Cas de force majeure.
> J'approuve  100% la dcision de Twitter et de Facebook.


C'est quoi le cas de force majeure ?

----------


## pierre-y

> Sans pr-juger du bien-fond, de la "valeur morale", de l'utilit de son geste, le piratage, le vol d'information, la "fuite" d'information sont un des outils de l'alerte thique. Cf Panama papers, etc... Le statut de Donneur d'alertes est protg dans de nombreux pays.


Oui mais ici on ne peut pas franchement parler de donneurs d'alerte. Ceux qui ont effectu ce piratage ont clairement un partie prient  la fois sur l'idologie et aussi sur ce qu'ils ont intrt a remettre ou non au autorit comme informations. D'ailleurs en passant, je ne savais pas mais les trumpistes n'en taient pas  leur coup d'essai d'envahir des institutions (probablement que les autre aussi je suppose) et twitter, facebook, appel, google ne trouvaient rien a y redire temps que Trump tait president. C'est quand mme un beau bordel.

EDIT : rien a voir avec mon propos d'avant mais juste pour montrer la moralit a plusieurs vitesse de twitter.

rfi
"Ouganda: les autorits bloquent laccs aux rseaux sociaux  deux jours des lections gnrales"

"Twitter a de son ct dnonc la dcision du pouvoir ougandais, rappelant que  l'accs  l'information et la libert d'expression n'est jamais plus important que pendant les processus dmocratiques, en particulier les lections ."

Ouais, ouais, ouais...

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Donald Trump affirme que les entreprises de la Big Tech divisent et sment la discorde dans le pays,*
*aprs que les partisans de celui-ci ont attaqu le Congrs*

Donald Trump a affirm que son interdiction des mdias sociaux est une "erreur catastrophique" et a qualifi les entreprises de la Big Tech d'horribles, suite  sa suspension permanente de nombreuses plateformes Internet  la suite des meutes du Capitole.

Mardi, avant de monter  bord d'un hlicoptre pour se rendre d'Alamo (Texas)  la Maison Blanche, le prsident Trump a parl aux journalistes de son interdiction de plusieurs sites de mdias sociaux, dont Twitter et Facebook.  Je pense que cette technologie fait une chose horrible  notre pays et pour notre pays et je crois que cela va tre une erreur catastrophique pour eux. Ils divisent et sment la discorde et ils montrent quelque chose que je prdis depuis longtemps , a-t-il dclar. Il a ajout :  Je l'avais prdit depuis longtemps, mais les gens n'ont pas agi et je pense que la Big Tech a fait une terrible erreur et trs, trs mauvaise pour notre pays et cela amne d'autres  faire la mme chose. Et cela cause beaucoup de problmes et beaucoup de dangers. C'est une grosse erreur et ils ne devraient pas le faire . Il a dclar qu'il y a une  contre-mesure  aux mesures prises par les plateformes de Big Tech sans tre prcis sur ce que cela signifie.


Le prsident Donald Trump a reproch mardi aux entreprises de la Big Tech de diviser le pays, quelques jours aprs que Twitter et Facebook l'ont interdit sur leurs plateformes pour avoir encourag l'attaque du btiment du Capitole amricain. Les manifestants ont attaqu le Capitole aprs avoir assist  un rassemblement dirig par Donald Trump, qui a exhort les partisans   descendre au Capitole  et leur a dit :  Vous devez faire preuve de force, et vous devez tre forts .

La Chambre a t vacue, de nombreux politiciens et membres du personnel ayant t contraints de se barricader dans les bureaux pour se cacher des assaillants, dont certains portaient des armes  feu et autres. Cinq personnes sont mortes et de nombreuses autres ont t blesses dans les meutes.

Au cours des derniers mois, Twitter et Facebook ont tous deux dnonc les messages de Donald Trump concernant l'lection prsidentielle du 3 novembre dernier. Trump a affirm  plusieurs reprises et sans fondement que l'lection avait t truque. Des appels ont t lancs pour que les plateformes interdisent Trump afin de mettre un terme  la diffusion de fausses informations.  la suite des violences de mercredi et du refus du prsident de cesser de contester l'lection sur les mdias sociaux, Twitter a interdit Trump dans une dmarche qui a t rapidement suivie par Facebook.

Twitch, Spotify, Snapchat et Shopify ont tous fait de mme dans les jours qui ont suivi, tandis que YouTube et TikTok ont annonc de nouvelles restrictions concernant les messages de soutien aux actions de Donald Trump sur leurs plateformes. Les suspensions interdisent effectivement au prsident actuel d'accder aux principaux mdias sociaux.

Annonant vendredi la suspension du prsident Trump, Twitter a crit :  Nous avons suspendu dfinitivement le compte en raison du risque de nouvelles incitations  la violence. Dans le contexte des vnements horribles de cette semaine, nous avons clairement fait savoir mercredi que de nouvelles violations des rgles de Twitter pourraient entraner cette mme ligne de conduite .

La plateforme de mdias sociaux a ajout :  Nous avons clairement indiqu, il y a des annes, que ces comptes ne sont pas entirement au-dessus de nos rgles et ne peuvent pas utiliser Twitter pour inciter  la violence, entre autres choses. Nous continuerons de faire preuve de transparence concernant nos politiques et leur application .

Tout en s'adressant aux journalistes avant de monter  bord de l'hlicoptre mardi, le prsident Trump a galement refus d'assumer une quelconque responsabilit dans les meutes au Capitole mercredi.  Donc si vous lisez mon discours et beaucoup de gens l'ont fait, et je l'ai vu dans les journaux et les mdias,  la tlvision, il a t analys, et les gens ont pens que ce que j'ai dit tait tout  fait appropri , a-t-il dit.

Trump a ensuite affirm que les appels de plus en plus nombreux  sa destitution avant la fin de sa prsidence, le 20 janvier, sont  absolument ridicules  et a ajout que les demandes de destitution des dmocrates provoquaient  une norme colre .


Trump a affront  plusieurs reprises de grandes entreprises technologiques et s'est insurg contre les protections dont elles bnficient en vertu d'une loi appele section 230, qui protge les entreprises de toute responsabilit concernant le contenu publi par les utilisateurs. Il a continu  demander l'abrogation de cette loi, mme si ses appels n'ont pas trouv un soutien suffisant au Congrs. Il a mme oppos son veto  un projet de loi sur la dfense de 740 milliards de dollars qui alloue des fonds militaires chaque anne, parce que le projet de loi ne prvoyait pas de dispositions permettant d'annuler la section 230. Le Congrs a annul le veto.

Apple, Google et Amazon ont galement suspendu Parler, une application pro-Trump o les utilisateurs ont menac de recourir  plus de violence de leurs App stores et services d'hbergement web respectifs. Face  tous ces mouvements, Trump a ragi, il a immdiatement jur qu'il ne serait  pas rduit au silence  et a promis une  grande annonce bientt .

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::   Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de lavenir de Donald Trump sur les mdias sociaux aprs son retour  la vie civile ?
 ::fleche::   Quelle place accordez-vous aux rseaux sociaux dans le dbat public ? 

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  La suspension dfinitive du compte de Donald Trump par Twitter oppose la France et l'Allemagne  la plateforme, qui se justifie par la ncessit de lutter contre l'incitation  la violence

 ::fleche::  Le prsident US a menac de  rglementer  ou de  fermer  des plateformes de rseaux sociaux, aprs que ses tweets ont t marqus comme vhiculant des informations non vrifies

 ::fleche::  Le compte Twitter de Donald Trump pirat ! Victor Gevers, un chercheur nerlandais, affirme avoir eu accs au compte du prsident amricain, mais Twitter et la Maison Blanche nient ces allgations

 ::fleche::  Un ingnieur de Facebook dcide de dmissionner en guise de protestation. Il accuse la socit de  profiter de la haine aux tats-Unis et dans le monde et indique ne plus vouloir y contribuer

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quen pensez-vous ?


Je ne comprend pas pourquoi les mdias mainstream, le parti dmocrate et les rseaux sociaux s'acharnent sur Trump, alors qu'il va partir dans une semaine.
C'est bon, c'est fini. Trump va disparaitre trs bientt.
On dirait que le systme cherche  provoquer les pro Trump pour qu'un fou commette un crime.
L'attaque du Capitole soulve la question de la scurit pour l'investiture de Joe Biden




> Que pensez-vous de lavenir de Donald Trump sur les mdias sociaux aprs son retour  la vie civile ?


Il est possible qu'il perde beaucoup de visibilit sur Twitter, il va peut-tre carrment se faire bloquer.




> Quelle place accordez-vous aux rseaux sociaux dans le dbat public ?


Avant il y avait un peu de libert, mais a devient de plus en plus un outil de propagande, comme les mdias mainstream, c'est la mme idologie qui est mise en avant.
Les rseaux sociaux vont de plus en plus filtrer des ides.

----------


## calvaire

il y'a dja une situation similaire sur youtube, ou certains sujet ne peuvent tre montis et donc cela ne favorise pas la cration de contenus de qualit sur ces sujets.
si jamais tu parle de reproduction avec la moindre photo de femme nue, d'un documentaire sur les nazis, du racismes ou enfin bref d'un sujet "sensible" c'est mort.

je parle pas non plus de la dmontisation si du mets un extrait de 10 secondes d'une musique ou d'un film. Faire un documentaire sur l'histoire de Nintendo montisable c'est compliqu je pense (Nintendo interdit les vidos montisable avec leurs jeux dessus sans leurs verser des royalties, les seuls  faire cela dans l'industrie...)


Cette auto censure et cette aseptisation de la culture et comme le dit si bien Trump trs dangereux

Quand la chine deviendra la 1ere puissance mondial, on risque d'assister  une censure des journaux sur ce gouvernement par exemple, combien d 'entreprise europenne doivent se soumettre aux USA pour pas perdre leurs contrats ? comme les grands mdia appartienne aux patron du cac40, bah si un de tes journaux critique la chine, la chine peu boycotter l'entreprise cocasse comme situation  ::aie:: 
c'est un exemple de drive possible parmi des milliers d'autres.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il y'a dja une situation similaire sur youtube, ou certains sujet ne peuvent tre montis


a c'est encore autre chose. C'est le concept des vidos "*ad-friendly*".
Tout  commenc quand des pubs taient diffuses avant des vidos des terroristes d'ISIS, des gens ont fait le bordel sur Twitter "Hey Pepsi pourquoi votre pub est diffuse avant une vido de terroriste ?".
Ensuite les entreprises ont demandes  ce que leur pub ne soient diffuses que quand le contenu de la vido n'est pas problmatique. (les marques ne veulent pas tre associes avec quelque chose de ngatif)
Du coup si tu prononces un gros mot, si tu mentionnes les vnements du 11 septembre, si tu mentionnes le nom d'une guerre, etc, tu perds ta montisation.
Mais heureusement il existe quelque chose de fantastique pour les crateurs de vido : "le contenu sponsoris".

C'est triste parce que des chanes comme horror humanum est, n'auront jamais une seule vido montise.
Elles sont obliges d'appeler aux dons  ::(: .




> je parle pas non plus de la dmontisation si du mets un extrait de 10 secondes d'une musique ou d'un film.


a c'est encore autre chose, ce sont les ayants droits et des parasites qui essaient de rcuprer un maximum d'argent.
Apparemment il y a des trucs louches, parfois on a l'impression que quelqu'un achte les droits d'une musique du domaine public (ce qui est impossible normalement), pour ensuite faire des rclamations et rcuprer l'argent gnr par des vidos qui utilisent cette musique.

----------


## pierre-y

> si jamais tu parle de reproduction avec la moindre photo de femme nue, d'un documentaire sur les nazis, du racismes ou enfin bref d'un sujet "sensible" c'est mort.


C'est aussi vrai pour les chaines qui font des poses de nue pour les dessinateurs (je pense a croquis caf par exemple). Par contre si tu faits du yoga a poile en t'cartant les partie gnitale pas de soucis. Et je blague pas (tapez yoga nue).

----------


## gusterhack

> Il est possible qu'il perde beaucoup de visibilit sur Twitter, il va peut-tre carrment se faire bloquer.


C'est dj le cas !
Son compte Twitter est bloqu.
A mon avis il est pas prs d'avoir accs  son compte.

----------


## Cpt Anderson

C'est quand mme incroyable de constater comme les GAFA ont une place prpondrante dans la politique mondiale aujourd'hui. C'est mme trs inquitant. Les GAFA noyautent Internet comme les industriels verrouillent la presse.

----------


## daerlnaxe

> il y'a dja une situation similaire sur youtube, ou certains sujet ne peuvent tre montis et donc cela ne favorise pas la cration de contenus de qualit sur ces sujets.
> si jamais tu parle de reproduction avec la moindre photo de femme nue, d'un documentaire sur les nazis, du racismes ou enfin bref d'un sujet "sensible" c'est mort.
> 
> je parle pas non plus de la dmontisation si du mets un extrait de 10 secondes d'une musique ou d'un film. Faire un documentaire sur l'histoire de Nintendo montisable c'est compliqu je pense (Nintendo interdit les vidos montisable avec leurs jeux dessus sans leurs verser des royalties, les seuls  faire cela dans l'industrie...)
> 
> 
> Cette auto censure et cette aseptisation de la culture et comme le dit si bien Trump trs dangereux
> 
> Quand la chine deviendra la 1ere puissance mondial, on risque d'assister  une censure des journaux sur ce gouvernement par exemple, combien d 'entreprise europenne doivent se soumettre aux USA pour pas perdre leurs contrats ? comme les grands mdia appartienne aux patron du cac40, bah si un de tes journaux critique la chine, la chine peu boycotter l'entreprise cocasse comme situation 
> c'est un exemple de drive possible parmi des milliers d'autres.


Je vais probablement te faire rire, je dveloppe en amateur mais un autre hobby c'est la fonte et les sports de combat... J'tais sur un forum des annes pour aider les dbutants car j'ai un trs bon niveau pour ne pas dire excellent au niveau des perfs. Ca a chut car j'ai une maladie gntique qui est sortie, mais j'ai russi quand mme rcemment un bon retour en force. A l'poque je publie des vidos pour mes perfs dans le cadre de concours amicaux, et puis a te fait un petit souvenir aussi quand tu franchis une tape. Je suis pas du genre  me palucher en plus de 30 ans j'ai du faire 15 vidos et 7 photos... Et l j'avais je ne sais plus quel groupe en fond car j'coute toujours du mtal pour me donner de la motivation, et la Youtube me strike mes vidos pour violation de droits d'auteur. C'tait pas un montage, c'tait la musique en fond donc on entendait  peine en fait et mal... il me l'a vir sec. En plus ce sont mes albums... Et puis dans la pice tu peux trouver un foulard de Disturbed un agenda de Marylin Manson etc.... Ca m'a dgout j'ai un peu continu pour boucler les concours et j'ai plus jamais publi.

@Ryu



> Tout  commenc quand des pubs taient diffuses avant des vidos des terroristes d'ISIS, des gens ont fait le bordel sur Twitter "Hey Pepsi pourquoi votre pub est diffuse avant une vido de terroriste ?".
> Ensuite les entreprises ont demandes  ce que leur pub ne soient diffuses que quand le contenu de la vido n'est pas problmatique


Les gens sont un peu cons, bon moi dj je t'avoue je suis contre la pub. J'aime mme pas le concept de youtubeur en fait, tu veux faire de la pub tu te fais ton site tu mets tes vidos heberges par youtube et l tu ajoutes ta publicit. A la base d'ailleurs de mmoire c'tait a youtube, du coup si youtube veut balancer quelques pubs pour permettre le service gratuit c'est cool et il n'y en aurait eu beaucoup moins. Et l de fait, si coca passe avant l'EI alors tu dissocies... C'est comme le journal tlvis, quand Lustucru passe avant, a veut pas dire qu'il est solidaire de  Marc Dutroux. En tout cas pour ma part j'ai jamais blm les marques, aller faire un lien c'est tordu.




> C'est aussi vrai pour les chaines qui font des poses de nue pour les dessinateurs (je pense a croquis caf par exemple). Par contre si tu faits du yoga a poile en t'cartant les partie gnitale pas de soucis. Et je blague pas (tapez yoga nue).


Mais c'est le principe de Twitch, snas mme parler de youtube. Bon j'ai un certain age donc je vais rajouter un truc ma passion pour les jeux vidos (aprs quand dj on est casanier, qu'on aime pas le foot ni trop la tlvision c'est fou le temps libre que l'on a) j'ai t comptiteur quelques temps sur Urban Terror et Counter Strike, j'tais jeune... l'ide d'avoir une rmunration et de l'e-sport vivre de sa passion a avait un cot intressant mais a se lanait  peine. On n'tait pas pays, on avait des matchs  l'chelle internationale et on ne se prenait pas la tte de la notorit ni rien, juste donner le meilleur de soi mme et avoir du challenge. Donc quand twitch est sorti je me suis dit chouette pour les jeunes, a va tre l'occaz de bnficier de a... Et qu'est ce que tu vois, un tar qui se prend pour un cerf (pass modrateur depuis sur le simple fait qu'il est trans... Autant trans niveau sexuel que spciste)... moi si vous voulez quand je me prenais pour un poulpe ou une algue c'tait dans le but de faire rire, l il faut respecter.... Tu vois des "joueuses" qui en fait pourraient tre sur youporn, toujours  se montrer avec la webcam et dans des tenues hallucinantes, au final a parle de son chien, de son pilation a montre son cul et ses boobs (j'ai rien contre mais j'aime bien dissocier) et l a fait recette alors Twitch se rgale... mais le jeu l dedans... makash. Sans dec tous les mecs qui ont mang un coup de fusil  pompe ou de couteau au cac dans les fps tactiques o j'ai jou n'aurait pas risqu de voir ma tte, d'ailleurs  l'poque on se mfiait y'avait des cas de tars qui avaient travers des distances folles pour aller se venger en prenant par surprise un autre joueur et le tuer. Les gens ont  cran sur ce type de jeu, surtout quand tu joues 20h par jour pour tre au top (comme quand tu programmes 20h par jour, au dbut tu aimes, aprs t'as la haine). Mais l o a m'coeure ben c'est que a a radicalement chang les choses, et derrire tu as des mdias qui vont te prendre une streameuse pour une chronique pas parce qu'elle connait bien le domaine du jeu vido ou qu'elle joue super bien, mais parce qu'elle a un joli cul et que du coup a excite des masses de... de quoi d'ailleurs, avant on tait des geeks mais tout ce public ne saurait mme pas assembler un pc ou faire une soudure.

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'tait la musique en fond donc on entendait  peine en fait et mal...


Aprs a dpend des chansons, selon les maisons de disques parfois a passe, parfois a ne passe pas.
Mais c'est un problme pour tout le monde, dans certaines vidos d'entrainement de Brian Shaw (Strongman), ils mettent de la musique libre de droit par dessus la musique de la salle pour viter les problmes.




> J'aime mme pas le concept de youtubeur en fait, tu veux faire de la pub tu te fais ton site tu mets tes vidos heberges par youtube et l tu ajoutes ta publicit.


Hein ? L je ne parle pas de faire sa pub, je parle de gagner de l'argent en diffusant des pubs.

La publicit c'est la faon la plus saine de gnrer de l'argent sur internet.  l'poque quand tu faisais un site, tu voulais qu'il gnre suffisamment de vues pour que la pub rembourse le prix de l'hbergement et du nom de domaine. (mais aprs il y a eu les popups et c'est devenu n'importe quoi, mais les bannires 468*60 taient vraiment cool)
Aujourd'hui des vidastes travaillent beaucoup pour faire des vidos et c'est dommage quand ils ne touchent rien en retour (heureusement qu'il y a les placements de produits, mais pour arriver  ce stade il faut dj tre un peu connu).

Le ct triste c'est que les vidos qui gnrent le plus de vues, sont celles qui demandent le moins d'effort, si le joueur du grenier faisait un VLog les compteurs exploseraient, mais ils prfrent faire des vraies vidos.
a doit tre frustrant de voir que ce genre de vido fait plus de vues que certaines vidos travailles :

----------


## pierro78

ce sujet me fait penser  l article de Charles Eisenstein (un bouddhiste) "Depuis le Mirroir Sombre de QAnon, l Espoir" https://charleseisenstein.org/essays...k-mirror-hope/ (en anglais) ... en gros (si j ai compris) il explique que la solution n est pas d aneantir l autre en dnonant son "cot sombre" (surtout qd c est la moiti de l electorat), alors qu on est soi-meme pas exempt d un "cot sombre" et que notre violence dans cette volont d anantir l autre nous empeche de voir notre propre "cot sombre" ... il prefere la solution de la compassion et de l unit ...

----------


## Karshick

Je ne vois pas le problme concernant le fait qu'il se fasse bannir.

Il me semble que l'incitation  la haine est contraire aux CGU des diffrents rseaux sociaux.
Il me semble aussi que les rseaux sociaux sont des espaces privs, et que les boites derrire ces rseaux sociaux ont le droit de grer eux mme leur plateforme sans avoir  tre contraint par la politique.

----------


## Planetary

Peu importe ce qu'on pense de Trump, le fait que des monopoles s'infiltrent dans la politique et fasse taire des opposants est un prcdent extrmement dangereux pour la dmocratie.
Si Trump avait commis quelquonque faute, c'est  la justice amricaine de s'en saisir. 

Aujourd'hui, ils en paient le prix, les lections en Uganda ont permis  leur gouvernement de bannir les rseaux sociaux sous prtexte d'interfrences lectorales par une entreprise priv trangre.
Tout le monde pourra maintenant utilis cette excuse lorsque il y aura des lections, et en particuliers les dictateurs qui pourront donner en exemple ce qui est arriv  trump comme prtexte pour tout verrouiller. Et a sera lgitime.

----------


## pierre-y

> Je ne vois pas le problme concernant le fait qu'il se fasse bannir.
> 
> Il me semble que l'incitation  la haine est contraire aux CGU des diffrents rseaux sociaux.
> Il me semble aussi que les rseaux sociaux sont des espaces privs, et que les boites derrire ces rseaux sociaux ont le droit de grer eux mme leur plateforme sans avoir  tre contraint par la politique.


Twitter gre la ciolence des messages  la gueule du client et c'est bien finalement ce qui lui est reproch.

----------


## Hypnocrate

Les GAFA sont devenus beaucoup trop puissants. Ils s'arrogent des droits qu'ils ne devraient pas avoir.
Je pense en particulier  Amazon qui s'est pris pour un justicier en virant lui mme Parler de la toile.
J'ai pris une dcision radicale: me passer d'eux.
Ils sont en situation de quasi monopole mais la concurrence existe bel et bien: Qwant, Dailymotion, Cdiscount, Openstreetmap, VK, ... Il en existe bien d'autres.
Pas facile au dbut de mettre de cot nos petites habitudes mais on s'y fait vite.

----------


## 23JFK

Les dmocrates veulent priver Trump de ses droits d'ancien Prsident qui inclut l'accs  des rapports classs secret dfense et un point de vu sans gal sur de potentielles magouilles politico-conomiques. En sus la vieille folle du Capitole se croit immortelle et doit penser que Trump doit aussi l'tre et sera capable de se reprsenter en 2025 tant donn que Biden a gagn de justesse (vraisemblablement avec un coup de pousse de margoulins) et a peu de chance de finir son mandat sans tre interrompu par la faucheuse. Le manque de candidat  la fois docile et crdible du ct dmocrates et la possibilit de la revanche d'un Trump2 pour mettre au pas les dlires progressistes dont on apprcie ces jours-ci la dangerosit motive leur acharnement hystrique qui sens fort la purge qui prcde toute dictature.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*YouTube supprime la vido de Trump et suspend la mise en ligne de nouvelles vidos pendant au moins 7 jours,*
*Les commentaires sous les vidos seraient galement indfiniment dsactivs*

YouTube a temporairement interdit le prsident Donald Trump de mettre sur sa chane de nouvelles vidos ou des flux en direct aprs que des contenus antrieurs ont viol les politiques d'incitation  la violence, a dclar la socit mardi en fin de journe. La chane ne peut pas tre mise  jour pendant au moins sept jours - qui peuvent tre prolongs -, et le contenu prcdent incrimin avait t supprim, a dclar YouTube dans un communiqu, sans donner de dtails sur la vido qui a provoqu le changement.

YouTube a pris des mesures  l'encontre du prsident Donald Trump, rejoignant un chur de socits de mdias sociaux limitant la prsence du prsident sur leurs plateformes  la suite de lmeute meurtrire qui a envahi le Capitole la semaine dernire. Le mdia social a retir une nouvelle vido mise en ligne sur le compte du prsident Trump pour avoir viol les politiques de contenu de la socit en matire d'incitation  la violence. Le compte a galement t mis en "grve" et a perdu sa capacit  mettre en ligne de nouveaux contenus pendant au moins une semaine. 


 Aprs un examen minutieux, et  la lumire des proccupations concernant le risque de violence, nous avons retir les nouveaux contenus tlchargs sur la chane de Donald J. Trump et nous avons lanc une "grve" pour violation de nos politiques d'incitation  la violence , a dclar une porte-parole de YouTube dans un communiqu.  En consquence, conformment  notre systme de "grve" de longue date, la chane est dsormais empche duploader de nouvelles vidos ou de nouveaux flux en direct pendant au moins sept jours - qui peuvent tre prolongs .

Trump a t accuse par les dmocrates et certains rpublicains - dont la rpublicaine N 3 de la Chambre, la dpute Liz Cheney - d'inciter  la violence au Capitole.  Le prsident des tats-Unis a convoqu cette foule, a rassembl la foule et a allum la flamme de cette attaque. Tout ce qui a suivi est de sa faute , a dclar Cheney dans une dclaration mardi.  Il n'y a jamais eu de plus grande trahison de sa fonction et de son serment  la Constitution de la part d'un prsident des tats-Unis , a-t-elle dclar, ajoutant qu'elle tait favorable  sa mise en accusation.

Cependant, mardi, Trump a rejet toute responsabilit dans l'incitation  l'meute qui a tu cinq personnes, dont un officier de police du Capitole qui est mort aprs avoir t bless lors d'affrontements physiques et une femme qui a t mortellement abattue par la police alors qu'une foule tentait de pntrer dans une partie du btiment.


Le nouveau syndicat de Google et de sa socit mre Alphabet a rdig une lettre ouverte virulente  l'attention des dirigeants de YouTube, accusant la plateforme d'encourager le fascisme et de ne pas agir  la suite du sige du Capitole amricain par les meutiers pro-Trump. Le syndicat, qui a t officiellement form il y a moins de deux semaines et comprend environ 400 employs, a publi la lettre ouverte jeudi.

Dans leur lettre, les employs ont demand  la socit dinterdire Trump de la plateforme de manire permanente. YouTube a dclar la semaine dernire avoir supprim la vido o le prsident exhortait ses partisans meutiers  rentrer chez eux tout en les encourageant, et qui contenait galement des informations errones sur les rsultats des lections, mais le syndicat a dclar que la rponse de YouTube  lmeute du Capitole tait terne et a exhort les dirigeants de YouTube  prendre des mesures plus fortes.
 Nous savons que les rseaux sociaux ont encourag le mouvement fasciste grandissant aux tats-Unis et nous sommes particulirement conscients que YouTube, un produit dAlphabet, a jou un rle cl dans cette menace croissante, qui a reu une rponse insuffisante de la part des dirigeants de YouTube , a crit le syndicat.

*YouTube dsactive indfiniment les commentaires sous les vidos sur la chane de Trump*

Les entreprises de mdias sociaux ont tent dviter une rptition de la violence qui a clat lorsquune foule de partisans de Trump a pris dassaut le Capitole amricain lors du vote pour confirmer la victoire lectorale du prsident lu Joe Biden, il y a une semaine. Twitter a carrment interdit le prsident Trump la semaine dernire, aprs lavoir suspendu pour 12h. Facebook a d'abord empch Trump de publier sur Facebook et Instagram pendant 24 heures, avant que le PDG Mark Zuckerberg n'annonce des mesures encore plus strictes jeudi matin, qui incluent la suspension indfinie de son compte pour au moins les semaines  venir.

Google et Apple ont coup laccs de Parler  une plateforme de mdias sociaux privilgie par de nombreux partisans de Trump, qui a vu monter rapidement le nombre dutilisateurs en faveur des interdictions des rseaux traditionnels *  leurs app stores en week-end dernier afin de protger la scurit des utilisateurs sur leurs magasins en ligne. Amazon a galement suspendu le service d'hbergement Web de Parler, ce qui lui vaut un procs intent par le rseau social pour violation de la loi antitrust et le non-respect dun accord contractuel.

Alors que Facebook et Twitter nont pas tard  prendre des mesures contre Trump  la suite de lattaque, YouTube a adopt une approche plus docile. Au lieu de sadresser spcifiquement  Trump, la socit a dclar quelle lancerait une grve sur tout compte publiant des vidos faisant de fausses dclarations sur la fraude lectorale. Selon les rgles de YouTube, trois avertissements sur une priode de 90 jours entranent le renvoi dfinitif de la plateforme. Le premier avertissement saccompagne dune interdiction dune semaine de publier du contenu. Le deuxime avertissement saccompagne dune interdiction de deux semaines.

YouTube a dabord annonc la mise  jour de la politique en dcembre, qui interdit tout contenu visant  diffuser des informations errones sur les rsultats des lections de 2020 en promouvant des thories fausses sur les votes frauduleux ou d'autres affirmations non vrifies. Mais il a accord une priode de grce avant que les contrevenants ne soient sanctionns par son systme de "grve". La priode de grce devait expirer le jour de linauguration le 20 janvier, mais a t dplace aprs lmeute du Capitole.

En plus de suspendre la chane du prsident, YouTube a galement dsactiv indfiniment les commentaires sur les vidos de Trump en raison de  proccupations constantes concernant la violence , ce qui a t fait par le pass sur d'autres chanes avec des  proccupations de scurit dans la section des commentaires . 

YouTube aurait galement supprim le contenu de la chane officielle de la Maison-Blanche. Deux vidos qui se trouvaient sur la page officielle de la Maison-Blanche sur YouTube plus tt mardi - une o Trump s'adressait  des journalistes, et une autre o il faisait des remarques lors de son dplacement sur le chantier du mur de la frontire - auraient depuis t retires.

Vendredi, YouTube a dclar avoir interdit la chane du populaire podcast "War Room" de Steve Bannon, aprs qu'elle a viol  plusieurs reprises les rgles de la plateforme. L'interdiction est intervenue quelques heures aprs que Rudy Guiliani, l'avocat personnel du prsident Donald Trump, a t invit  l'mission suite  la violente insurrection au Capitole. 

 Conformment  notre systme de grve, nous avons mis fin  la chane "War room" de Steve Bannon et  une chane associe pour avoir viol  plusieurs reprises nos lignes directrices communautaires , a dclar un porte-parole de YouTube dans un communiqu. Mais le prsident Trump a affirm mardi que son interdiction des mdias sociaux tait une  erreur catastrophique  et a qualifi les entreprises de la Big Tech d'horribles. 

Source : YouTube

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette interdiction ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, pourquoi la suspension de Trump sur YouTube est intervenue avec du retard, alors que lapplication Parler a t retire de Play Store depuis vendredi ? 
 ::fleche::  Quelle sera la suite de toutes ces interdictions, y compris les interdictions permanentes, aprs le mandat de Trump, selon vous ? 

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  UK : YouTube viole la vie prive des enfants, selon un nouveau procs de 3,2 milliards $,  Le vrai prix des services "gratuits" de YouTube est que les enfants sont accros, influencs et exploits 
 ::fleche::  Le compte Twitter de Donald Trump pirat ! Victor Gevers, un chercheur nerlandais, affirme avoir eu accs au compte du prsident amricain, mais Twitter et la Maison Blanche nient ces allgations
 ::fleche::  Le prsident US a menac de  rglementer  ou de  fermer  des plateformes de rseaux sociaux, aprs que ses tweets ont t marqus comme vhiculant des informations non vrifies
 ::fleche::  La suspension dfinitive du compte de Donald Trump par Twitter oppose la France et l'Allemagne  la plateforme, qui se justifie par la ncessit de lutter contre l'incitation  la violence

----------


## Cpt Anderson

Que Youtube, et les autres plateformes, suspendent une personne pour incitation  la haine me semble presque logique. Ce qui l'est pas du tout, c'est que c'est Youtube, et les autres plateformes, se prennent pour des juges. J'allais dire "sous la pression de nos dirigeants". Il s'agit d'une drive totalitaire inacceptable.

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'allais dire "sous la pression de nos dirigeants".


Qui sont les dirigeants dans le cas prsent ?
Qui aurait pu donner l'ordre  Twitter et YouTube d'attaquer Trump ?
Je ne vois pas trs bien devant qui Google pourrait s'agenouiller, il ne doit pas y avoir beaucoup de choses plus puissantes que Google dans le monde d'aujourd'hui.

C'est bizarre que d'un coup Google et les rseaux sociaux s'affichent autant, d'habitude ils font a discrtement.
Et pourquoi censurer Trump  une semaine de la fin de son mandat ?
Vivement le 21 janvier qu'on n'en parle plus.

----------


## Cpt Anderson

> Qui sont les dirigeants dans le cas prsent ?
> Qui aurait pu donner l'ordre  Twitter et YouTube d'attaquer Trump ?
> Je ne vois pas trs bien devant qui Google pourrait s'agenouiller, il ne doit pas y avoir beaucoup de choses plus puissantes que Google dans le monde d'aujourd'hui.


Dois-je te rappeler que le prsident de Facebook est venu voir macron : https://www.france24.com/fr/20190510...ciaux-facebook



> Rencontre Macron-Zuckerberg : Paris plaide pour un contrle de la modration des rseaux sociaux


Les tats n'ont pas les moyens de modrer les rseaux sociaux. Ils leur ont dlgu le job.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dois-je te rappeler que le prsident de Facebook est venu voir macron


Donc l ce serait les GAFAM qui seraient en train d'aider le parti dmocrate ?
C'est vrai qu'ils partagent la mme idologie :
Facebook mettrait tout en uvre pour gagner la confiance de Joe Biden



> Le rseau social espre sattirer les faveurs de la nouvelle administration Biden avec notamment la promotion de lAccord de Paris et de la vaccination contre le coronavirus


Trump n'a jamais t pote avec les GAFAM :
Quelle place pour les Gafam dans l'administration Biden ?



> Anthony Poncier : Il va y avoir un changement de paradigme entre lpoque Obama et celle du prsident lu Biden, et encore plus si on la compare  ladministration Trump. Il y a un mouvement mondial important qui dnonce un pouvoir transnational des GAFA. *Donald Trump est persuad que les GAFA sont un repre de dangereux gauchistes, ce qui inclue des Dmocrates qui ont tendance  censurer les opinions Rpublicaines, conservatrices voir Alt-Right. Pour ces raisons-l, Trump considre quil est ncessaire de contrler les GAFA.*  loppos, nous voyons qu'Eric Schmidt, ancien prsident de chez Google, a dj travaill avec Obama et a depuis dirig des rapports sur la question de linnovation et autres problmatiques.

----------


## el_slapper

> A oui, sur le coup je croyais a de l'intox pour tre honnte. C'est hallucinant.
> 
> foxnews : "Biden says in video he has created 'voter fraud organization'"


Faut chercher mieux : 

https://www.reuters.com/article/uk-f...-idUSKBN27E2VH

Cet "aveu" est un bte montage. Toute la propagande sur la soi-disant fraude de Biden est du mme acabit.

----------


## stardeath

> Cet "aveu" est un bte montage. Toute la propagande sur la soi-disant fraude de Biden est du mme acabit.


tu veux dire que pendant 4 ans, ces "journalistes" n'ont pas fait leur travail et que l subitement, ils l'ont fait?
dsol, mais ils ont creus leurs propres tombes  ::ptdr::

----------


## Hypnocrate

> Apple, Google et Amazon ont galement suspendu Parler, une application pro-Trump o les utilisateurs ont menac de recourir  plus de violence de leurs App stores et services d'hbergement web respectifs.


Ce serait bien de faire preuve de plus d'exactitude (pour ne pas dire d'honntet)
Parler n'est pas une application pro-Trump mais un rseau social qui dfend la libert d'expression.
Dans les fait les pro-Trump sont plus nombreux que les pro-Biden mais ces derniers y sont la bienvenue. Le rseau tente mme des les attirer contre rmunration.

Ensuite ce n'est pas "les" utilisateurs qui ont menac mais une poigne. Dans leurs conditions, Parler interdit d'ailleurs clairement la violence.

A mon sens, la censure de ce rseau par les GAFA est injustifi.
De toute faon ce n'est pas  eux de se prendre pour des juges.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Amazon riposte au procs antitrust de Parler avec de nombreux exemples de son contenu violent*
*dont des menaces de mort contre les dmocrates, le GOP, les PDG de socits technologiques et autres*

Mis hors ligne par AWS  la suite de plusieurs avertissements de modrer efficacement les contenus violents posts sur sa plateforme ou trouver un autre hbergeur Web, Parler a port plainte lundi contre le gant des services cloud. Parler a allgu que la suspension par AWS de ses services violait la loi antitrust et enfreignait un accord contractuel. Mardi, AWS a rpondu  la plainte de Parler avec des exemples de contenus violents trouvs sur la plateforme du rseau social conservateur et a demand au tribunal de maintenir Parler hors ligne.

*Amazon condamne Parler et recommande qu'il reste hors ligne*

Parler est un rseau social amricain de microblogage lanc en aot 2018. Il est initialement financ par le milliardaire amricain Robert Mercer, co-CEO du hedge fund Renaissance Technologies, et sa fille Rebekah. Rput pour tre un rseau social conservateur et prsent par les mdias comme un  clone de Twitter  ou encore  le Twitter de la droite , Parler se dit attach  la libert d'expression et accepte les propos racistes, antismites et xnophobes ou complotistes. Ainsi, il a une base d'utilisateurs importante de partisans de Donald Trump, de conservateurs, de thoriciens du complot et d'extrmistes de droite.

Parler est hberg par AWS et a t somm  plusieurs reprises par ce dernier de modrer son contenu sous peine de voir ses services interrompus. Parler n'a pas donn suite  la requte d'AWS qui s'est vu dans l'obligation de suspendre le compte de Parler le week-end dernier, liminant ainsi le rseau social d'Internet. Par la suite, Parler a entrepris une action en justice contre Amazon lundi, invoquant une rupture de contrat et une violation de la lgislation antitrust. Parler a t suspendu alors que la communaut cherchait  connatre son rle dans l'organisation et la planification des attaques de mercredi dernier contre le Capitole amricain.



Mardi, Amazon a dpos au tribunal sa rponse  la plainte antitrust de Parler, arguant que le refus du rseau social de retirer les contenus violents de sa plateforme violait son contrat, et que Parler n'avait pas russi  prouver l'existence d'une plainte antitrust. Selon l'argumentaire du gant du cloud computing, le manque de modration du contenu de Parler a conduit  une "augmentation constante" du contenu violent sur le rseau, en violation des conditions d'utilisation d'AWS. Il n'est d'ailleurs pas le seul  avoir coup l'accs  Parler, Google et Apple l'ont galement supprim de leur magasin d'application respectif.

 Cette affaire n'a rien  voir avec la suppression de discours ou l'touffement de points de vue. Il ne s'agit pas d'une conspiration visant  restreindre le commerce , a dclar Amazon dans le dossier du tribunal.  Il s'agit plutt de la rticence et de l'incapacit dmontres de Parler  supprimer [...] des contenus qui menacent la scurit publique, par exemple la planification et l'incitation au viol, la torture et l'assassinat de fonctionnaires et de citoyens nomms , a-t-il ajout. La rponse met en lumire plus d'une douzaine d'exemples qu'Amazon a dclar avoir rapports  Parler.

Il y a notamment des appels  la guerre civile et la mort de lgislateurs dmocrates ; les PDG d'entreprises technologiques, dont Jeff Bezos, Mark Zuckerberg et Jack Dorsey ; les membres de ligues sportives professionnelles ; l'ancienne secrtaire aux transports Elaine Chao ; et la police du Capitole amricain, entre autres. Un exemple de contenu prsent par Amazon dans le document dit ceci :  Nous allons nous battre dans une guerre civile le 20 janvier, former des milices maintenant et acqurir des cibles. Les blancs doivent enflammer leur identit raciale et faire pleuvoir la souffrance et la mort comme un ouragan .

Les utilisateurs de Parler ont galement vis les personnes de couleur, les militants de Black Lives Matter, les Juifs, les enseignants, les mdias et les ligues sportives professionnelles, notamment la NBA, la NFL, la MLB et la NHL.  Il n'y a aucune base juridique dans les accords avec les clients d'AWS ou autre pour obliger AWS  hberger des contenus de cette nature , a dclar Amazon, ajoutant qu'il avait notifi Parler " plusieurs reprises"  partir de la mi-novembre 2020 au sujet de contenus qui violaient les termes du contrat des deux socits, mais que Parler "ne voulait pas et ne pouvait pas" les retirer.

*Amazon invoque le bouclier de responsabilit de la Big Tech*

Parler a pris de l'importance au cours des derniers mois, alors que les principaux sites de mdias sociaux ont t confronts  une pression croissante pour rprimer les discours de haine, la dsinformation et les appels  la violence. Aprs l'lection prsidentielle amricaine de novembre, les partisans de Trump ont afflu sur les rseaux sociaux alternatifs, dont Parler, pour planifier les protestations lectorales aprs que Facebook et d'autres sites ont interdit les groupes qui prnent des conspirations sans fondement. Selon les donnes d'Apptopia, du 3 au 9 novembre, Parler a t tlcharg environ 530 000 fois aux tats-Unis.

Alors qu'une foule pro-Trump s'est empare violemment du Capitole amricain mercredi lors d'une attaque qui a fait cinq morts, les meutiers arms ont utilis Parler et d'autres applications de mdias sociaux  tendance conservatrice pour s'organiser. Apptopia a dclar  Business Insider que les tlchargements de Parler ont atteint environ 323 % de leur volume hebdomadaire moyen  partir d'octobre. Mais alors que des rvlations ont t faites sur la faon dont les insurgs ont utilis Parler pour mener les attaques de la semaine dernire, les grandes entreprises technologiques, dont Apple et Google, ont t contraintes de couper les liens.

Parler a t forc de migrer son hbergement Web vers Epik, un registraire de domaine connu pour hberger du contenu d'extrme droite, aprs avoir t vir d'AWS. Parler accuse Amazon d'agir sous les contraintes d'une force politique visant  l'liminer du march au profit de Twitter. Dans sa rplique mardi, Amazon a ni s'tre immisce dans les relations de Parler avec ses utilisateurs et a affirm que les allgations antitrust de Parler ne remplissent pas le critre de base requis pour une plainte en vertu de la loi Sherman.

Parler a allgu que AWS conspire pour favoriser Twitter, qui utilise galement AWS, mais contre lequel ce dernier ne prend pas de mesures similaires. En rponse, AWS a dclar que le procs de Parler ne dfinit pas un march pertinent ou ne prcise pas comment la concurrence a t lse.  AWS n'hberge pas le flux de Twitter, donc bien sr il ne pouvait pas avoir suspendu l'accs au contenu de Twitter , a dclar Amazon dans le dossier, notant que Twitter a finalement bloqu le contenu violent, alors que Parler a refus de prendre des mesures similaires.

Amazon s'appuie galement sur la section 230, la loi qui a t fortement critique par le prsident Donald Trump et qui accorde aux plateformes technologiques l'immunit pour leurs efforts de modration de contenu. Plus prcisment, l'article 230 est une loi sur Internet aux tats-Unis, adopte dans le cadre du Communications Decency Act de 1996. L'article 230 accorde gnralement l'immunit aux diteurs de sites Web contre le contenu de tiers.  C'est prcisment ce qu'AWS a fait ici : il a supprim l'accs  des contenus qu'il considrait comme excessivement violents et harcelants  , a dclar AWS dans le dossier.

 Le litige pourrait donc devenir un test trs mdiatis de la loi, qui a t examin par les dmocrates et les rpublicains , a continu AWS. Les avocats d'Amazon, Ambika Doran et Alonzo Wickers de Davis Wright Tremaine, ont demand  la juge amricaine Barbara Rothstein de Seattle de rejeter la requte de Parler pour une ordonnance de restriction temporaire  la lumire de la prolifration de contenus violents sur Parler, qui s'annonce comme une alternative non modre, n'importe quoi,  Twitter.

 Obliger AWS  hberger un contenu qui planifie, encourage et incite  la violence serait sans prcdent , ont crit Doran et Wickers dans leur rponse.  De plus, il est peu probable que Parler l'emporte sur le fond de l'affaire. Parler ne peut pas tenir Amazon responsable [...] de l'application des termes exprs de l'accord , ont-ils crit. En outre, les avocats d'Amazon ont crit que Parler n'a fourni aucune preuve de ses allgations selon lesquelles Amazon aurait t de connivence avec des rivaux pour menacer son entreprise.

Source : Rponse d'Amazon  Parler

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Parler poursuit Amazon, allguant des violations de la lgislation antitrust, aprs que le gant du e-commerce a interdit l'application de mdias sociaux d'extrme droite d'AWS

 ::fleche::  AWS dconnecte les serveurs de Parler suite  son implication suppose dans l'organisation des meutes du Capitole, le rseau social utilis par les partisans de Trump n'est plus accessible

 ::fleche::  Stripe s'ajoute  la liste des plateformes technologiques qui ont dcid de priver Donald Trump de leurs services suite aux actions violentes menes au Capitole

 ::fleche::  hLa suspension dfinitive du compte de Donald Trump par Twitter oppose la France et l'Allemagne  la plateforme qui se justifie par la ncessit de lutter contre l'incitation  la violence

----------


## stardeath

> Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?


si effectivement parler n'a pas respect les termes de son contrat, pourquoi amazon n'a t'il donc pas dpos une plainte auprs de la justice et dnonc ce contrat plus tt?
parce qu'il en a strictement rien  faire, il prfre appliquer sa justice, mais bon, on trouvera encore des gens pour le dfendre ...

----------


## earhater

> si effectivement parler n'a pas respect les termes de son contrat, pourquoi amazon n'a t'il donc pas dpos une plainte auprs de la justice et dnonc ce contrat plus tt?
> parce qu'il en a strictement rien  faire, il prfre appliquer sa justice, mais bon, on trouvera encore des gens pour le dfendre ...


Bonjour,

Pour vous rappeler comment fonctionne un contrat, par exemple un contrat de travail, il y a des clauses dedans. Par exemple dans mon contrat de travail est m'est interdit de dnigrer mon entreprise, d'tre salari d'une autre entreprise etc. Si je ne respecte pas une clause du contrat que j'ai sign, le contrat est rompu unilatralement, sans qu'il y ai besoin de passer par la justice. C'est si il y a un litige, par exemple si je trouve que j'ai respect les clauses et que la rupture du contrat est sans fondement, que je dois faire intervenir la justice. 

Pour en revenir  amazon, si une clause du contrat que Parler a sign n'est pas respecte, Amazon rompt unilatralement le contrat c'est aussi simple que cela

----------


## stardeath

> ...


et donc? pourquoi attendre si longtemps? si amazon a commenc  se plaindre ds novembre, c'est que a fait depuis plus longtemps qu'il voit qu'il y a des problmes avec parler, non? donc pourquoi attendre le dpart de trump pour se faire mousser?

et accessoirement, si amazon voulait faire le chevalier blanc et faire en sorte que parler respecte ses termes du contrat, c'est bien  la justice que celui-ci aurait du faire une requte. ( moins effectivement de vouloir virer parler de sa plateforme, quelle heureuse concidence...)

donc merci, mais non merci, pas besoin de me rappeler quoi que ce soit, surtout avec une comparaison avec le droit franais... (et/ou quand on ne connait pas les conditions effectives entre amazon et parler)

----------


## denisys

> *stardeath* 
> Le 13/01/2021  18:17
> si effectivement parler n'a pas respect les termes de son contrat, pourquoi amazon n'a t'il donc pas dpos une plainte auprs de la justice et dnonc ce contrat plus tt?
> parce qu'il en a strictement rien  faire, il prfre appliquer sa justice, mais bon, on trouvera encore des gens pour le dfendre ...


Ou 
Peut tre, beaucoup plus pour appliquer ces tarifs et empocher les dividendes ?.

----------


## stardeath

> Ou 
> Peut tre, beaucoup plus pour appliquer ces tarifs et empocher les dividendes ?.


en effet, j'ai oubli cette partie, au temps pour moi.

----------


## Anselme45

> Qui sont les dirigeants dans le cas prsent ?
> Qui aurait pu donner l'ordre  Twitter et YouTube d'attaquer Trump ?
> Je ne vois pas trs bien devant qui Google pourrait s'agenouiller, il ne doit pas y avoir beaucoup de choses plus puissantes que Google dans le monde d'aujourd'hui.
> 
> C'est bizarre que d'un coup Google et les rseaux sociaux s'affichent autant, d'habitude ils font a discrtement.
> Et pourquoi censurer Trump  une semaine de la fin de son mandat ?


Google & Cie veulent plaire au nouveau pouvoir (Biden et ses amis dmocrates) parce que le monde politique parle depuis quelque temps de casser leur toute puissance.

Problme: En effaant Trump du monde numrique, ils se sont tirs une balle dans le pied: Ils ont donn la preuve au monde entier qu'ils avaient le pouvoir de "tuer" le prsident de la 1re puissance mondiale. Il serait trs tonnant que les dirigeants du monde ne se sentent pas concerns... Ils vont tous se faire un plaisir de liquider la menace "Google &Cie".

Un gouvernant "clair" ne fait pas confiance aux tratres: Il y a plus de 2000 ans (en 48 av. J.-C), Pompe et Jules Csar (celui d'Astrix) se sont combattus dans une guerre civile. Pompe fuit et lorsque Jules Csar le poursuit en Egypte, le pharaon Ptholme lui offre la tte de Pompe qu'il a fait tuer pour faire plaisir  Jules Csar. Jules Csar dcide de faire honneur  son ancien adversaire en organisant pour lui des funrailles dignes de lui. Il fait galement excuter tous ceux qui taient lis de prs ou de loin  lassassinat et destitue Ptolme au profit de sa sur, la clbre Cloptre.   ::cfou::

----------


## Hypnocrate

Et si on parlait de Twitter ou les messages haineux se comptent par millions.
Un ancien ministre malaisien avait mme appel au meurtre de millions de franais sans que Twitter ne daigne le censurer.
Que dirait-on si Amazon dcidait de dbrancher Twitter?

----------


## 23JFK

> ...


 Je dirais : "Tant mieux". Les penses profondes crites dans des chiottes pendant que l'auteur se concentre de toute ses forces sur un sphincter ne devrait jamais sortir de leur cabinet de naissance.

----------


## 23JFK

En premier lieu je me demande si Amazon avait le droit de consulter les donnes de son client ; en tout cas, cela changerait radicalement leur responsabilit globale. En second lieu, je m'interroge sur la possibilit de faire annuler "ces preuves" (il en existe autant  l'encontre de twitter) dans la mesure o elle pourrait avoir pour origine un piratage.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Problme: En effaant Trump du monde numrique, ils se sont tirs une balle dans le pied: Ils ont donn la preuve au monde entier qu'ils avaient le pouvoir de "tuer" le prsident de la 1re puissance mondiale. Il serait trs tonnant que les dirigeants du monde ne se sentent pas concerns... Ils vont tous se faire un plaisir de liquider la menace "Google &Cie".


Ouais bof, plein de prsidents ou premier ministre partagent l'idologie que diffuse les GAFAM, par exemple Angela Merkel, Justin Trudeau, Emmanuel Macron.
Google, Twitter, Facebook, etc, n'embteront jamais ces gens la.




> Google & Cie veulent plaire au nouveau pouvoir (Biden et ses amis dmocrates) parce que le monde politique parle depuis quelque temps de casser leur toute puissance.


Ouais le parti dmocrate risque d'tre beaucoup plus sympa avec ces entreprises que l'tait Trump.
Ce qui n'est pas surprenant puisque ces entreprises ont toujours soutenues le parti dmocrate.

----------


## pierre-y

Il faudrait que parler contre attaque aussi en montrant ce que amazon laisse passer sur twitch ou en montrant ces pratiques commercial aussi.

----------


## pierro78

> Ouais le parti dmocrate risque d'tre beaucoup plus sympa avec ces entreprises que l'tait Trump.
> Ce qui n'est pas surprenant puisque ces entreprises ont toujours soutenues le parti dmocrate.


ouais ces entreprises donnent bcp de sous a des candidats democrates comme Biden qui les soutiennent ... par contre elles ne soutiennent pas (ou bcp moins) des candidats democrates comme Sanders (ou, encore plus extreme, Lessig ...)

----------


## Ryu2000

> par contre elles ne soutiennent pas (ou bcp moins) des candidats democrates comme Sanders


videment les GAFAM veulent quelqu'un de trs corrompu comme Biden, ils ne veulent pas d'un socialiste comme Sanders.
Les GAFAM aiment le socitale, comme mettre en avant des minorits, mais ils n'aiment pas le sociale, comme augmenter les impts des grosses entreprises pour financer les services publics.
Biden n'est pas vraiment  gauche. C'est juste une marionnette, on dirait qu'il a la maladie d'Alzheimer, on a l'impression qu'il ne sait pas o il est, ni ce qu'il dit. Si a se trouve le parti dmocrate va rapidement se dbarrasser de lui.

Primaires dmocrates : Elisabeth Warren veut  dmanteler  les Gafam



> C'est un drle de paradoxe qui se dessine outre-Atlantique  mesure que se rapproche la course  l'investiture dmocrate : traditionnellement  dems , les entreprises de la Silicon Valley sont devenues la cible des candidats les plus  gauche.
> 
> Fervente critique des ingalits , la snatrice du Massachusetts Elisabeth Warren a encore franchi un cap, vendredi, en formulant des propositions concrtes pour  dmanteler  les gants de la tech.
> 
>  Les grosses entreprises technologiques ont trop de pouvoir aujourd'hui, a expliqu celle qui a les faveurs des lecteurs dmocrates les plus  gauche,  l'occasion d'un discours de campagne prononc  New York. *Trop de pouvoir sur notre conomie, notre socit et notre dmocratie.*

----------


## skaarj

Comparez la violence horrible, inhumaine, sans prcdent dans l'histoire de l'humanit de la prise du capitole par les soi-disants pro-Trump, et les violences commises par les dmocrates lors de la victoire de Trump en 2016. Je ne parle mme pas de la prise de parole de toutes ces stars amricaines qui ont insult publiquement Trump ou demand sa tte.

Notez comment en 2016 les mdias ont couvert cette actualit, et compar avec ce qu'il s'est pass la semaine dernire.

Aprs vous faites comme vous voulez, pro ou anti Trump, mais  un moment faut se sortir les doigts du derrire pour ne pas voir qu'il y a clairement prise de position pour un parti de la part des mdias de masse et d'une lite pdo sata criminelle.

bonne journe,

----------


## sirthie

> Aprs vous faites comme vous voulez, pro ou anti Trump, mais  un moment faut se sortir les doigts du derrire pour ne pas voir qu'il y a clairement prise de position pour un parti de la part des mdias de masse et d'une lite pdo sata criminelle.


... et extraterrestre, vampire, reptilienne et anthropophage...

----------


## Ryu2000

> il y a clairement prise de position pour un parti de la part des mdias de masse


C'est vrai qu'en 2016 on a vu que des articles pro Hillary et pro Macron et qu'en 2020 il n'y a eu que des articles pro Biden.
Ou alors on peut dire que les mdias occidentaux traitent Trump comme les mdias Franais traitent le RN. C'est l'ennemi absolu, si ils arrivent au pouvoir c'est la fin du monde, donc il faut absolument voter pour la personne qui peut gagner  leur place.

Le truc impressionnant c'est que Trump a russi  se faire lire en 2016  :8O: . Quelque part c'est une anomalie. Tout le monde tait contre lui. (ce qui n'a pas chang en 2020)
La confiance des Amricains envers les mdias au plus bas (16/09/2016)
 La responsabilit de lentre-soi mdiatique est immense dans lavnement du populisme  (10/11/2016)



> Pourquoi les mdias nont-ils pas vu venir la victoire de Trump ? En partie parce quils nen voulaient pas. Les mdias nous donnent  lire chaque jour la vision du monde qui est la leur ; linformation nest pas la reprsentation exacte de la ralit, mais la construction de la ralit par ceux qui la font. Or, les journalistes voient le monde de l o ils se trouvent, cest--dire beaucoup plus haut socialement et conomiquement que llecteur amricain blanc mdian qui a vot pour Trump.


Ce que je trouve positif c'est que depuis le mouvement des gilets jaunes un paquet de Franais commencent  se mfier de BFM TV, CNews, France 24, etc.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Faut chercher mieux : 
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/uk-f...-idUSKBN27E2VH
> 
> Cet "aveu" est un bte montage. Toute la propagande sur la soi-disant fraude de Biden est du mme acabit.


Il n'y a eu aucun montage comme on peut le contaster  19:54 dans l'interview intgrale :



Et pour ceux qui n'entendent pas l'anglais, je cites la restranscription qu'en fait Reuters :




> Secondly, were in a situation where we have put togetherand you guys did it for President Obamas administration before thiswe have put together I think the most extensive and inclusive voter fraud organization in the history of American politics.


Or videment un type un peu snile se vantant d'avoir d'organis des fraudes  grande chelle, cela pose question. D'autant que les fraudes sont courantes aux USA, on se souvient des msaventures d'Al Gore en Floride, de Kenndy qui se fit lire par la mafia ou des confession d'un scrutateur New Yorkais expliquant comment des bus entiers d'lecteurs se rendaient d'un bureau  l'autre.

Rappelons-nous juste avoir affaire  des gens ayant prtendu pendant 4 ans que les russes avaient vol les lections avec l'aide de Facebook, du Mossad et des Roses-Croix. Tout comme avant ils avaient des preuves des armes de Saddam Hussein. Mais pour qui soudainement, en 2020 la fraude deviendrait impossible.

----------


## Ryu2000

> 19:54


C'est  19:11.

Et c'est juste un lapsus, il voulait dire exactement le contraire, dans le contexte c'est impossible qu'il se vante d'avoir fraud  ce moment l :
VIDEO. Joe Biden a-t-il avou avoir organis une fraude lectorale ?



> Le candidat dmocrate a-t-il reconnu une fraude massive ? Selon Nicole Bacharan, politologue franco-amricaine, la phrase est sortie de son contexte. Dans le reste de linterview, Joe Biden voque au contraire un systme pour lutter contre les fraudes.
> 
> Pour elle, cest un lapsus : "Joe Biden quand il tait enfant tait bgue. Il y a encore des maladresses dans son locution. Il a prononc une phrase qui, si on enlve ce quil y a avant et aprs, est une catastrophe, mais dont *on comprend parfaitement dans le contexte que cest loppos de ce quil a voulu dire*."


Vous croyez que c'est facile de lire un prompteur ?




> un type un peu snile se vantant d'avoir d'organis des fraudes  grande chelle


Si le parti dmocrate avait organis une fraude, il n'aurait pas prvenu Biden, le type est snile, ce serait prendre un risque pour rien.
Il vaut mieux lui en dire le moins possible, pour limiter le risque de drapage.






> Mais pour qui soudainement, en 2020 la fraude deviendrait impossible.


La fraude a ne peut venir que des mchants, donc le parti dmocrate ne peut pas frauder  ::P:

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Parler a partag des informations avec le FBI sur un suspect de l'meute du Capitole,*
*Un numro de tlphone li  un compte a aid  identifier l'utilisateur qui a publi des menaces*

Parler, l'application de mdias sociaux conue comme un bastion de la "libert d'expression", a rcemment coopr avec le FBI en fournissant des informations qui ont aid les agents  identifier, localiser et arrter un partisan des "Proud Boys" dans le cadre de l'enqute du ministre de la Justice sur l'meute violente au Capitole amricain. Parler a fourni le numro de tlphone associ  un compte, selon une dclaration sous serment d'un agent du FBI, et lagence fdrale l'a utilis, ainsi que dautres informations, pour identifier Eduardo Florea.

Un homme qui a t arrt par le FBI le 12 janvier, avec plus de 1000 cartouches de munitions, avait publi une dclaration menaante sur le meurtre du snateur amricain Raphael Warnock de Gorgie et son intention de se rendre  Washington, DC, selon une dclaration sous serment d'un agent du FBI dpose au tribunal mardi. Eduard Florea, 40 ans, de Middle Village, dans le Queens a t accus d'tre un criminel en possession de munitions, a dclar Seth D. DuCharme, procureur amricain par intrim pour le District Est de New York.


La dclaration de lagent  indique galement que le FBI a reu des documents du rseau social Parler pour identifier l'utilisateur du compte "LoneWolfWar" utilis pour faire ces menaces. Parler a fourni le numro de tlphone associ au compte, selon l'affidavit, et le FBI l'a utilis, ainsi que des informations de T-Mobile, pour identifier Florea comme titulaire du compte. Florea, un partisan dclar des Proud Boys, un groupe no-fasciste pro-Trump avec des sections  travers les tats-Unis, s'est vu refuser la caution et reste en prison en attendant son procs.

Selon laffidavit, Florea ne s'est finalement pas rendu  Washington pour l'insurrection au Capitole le 6 janvier. Le mme jour, cependant, il a publi un message selon lequel New York, o il vit, tait "une cible riche" :  Allons-y... Je vais contacter les patriotes de ma rgion afin de trouver un plan de jeu... Ici,  New York, nous sommes des cibles riches [...]... Les morts ne peuvent pas faire passer de loi...  Je me battrai, que Dieu me vienne en aide .


Il n'est pas clair si Parler a remis les informations sur le compte au FBI aprs que le Dpartement de la Justice avait mis un mandat ou une assignation  comparatre, ou si la socit a donn les informations de son propre chef. Il est typique des grandes plateformes technologiques de cooprer avec les demandes des services de police. Les procureurs locaux et fdraux obtiennent rgulirement la localisation et l'historique des messages texte des suspects auprs d'oprateurs de tlphonie mobile comme T-Mobile, Verizon et AT&T, et des messages directs provenant de plateformes comme Facebook et Twitter.

Le FBI a ouvert une enqute  la suite de lattaque collective sans prcdent par les partisans du prsident Donald Trump contre le Capitole la semaine dernire, alors que le Congrs allait procder  la certification de llection du prsident lu Joe Biden. Jusqu' prsent, un grand nombre des dossiers judiciaires accessibles au public en relation avec ces affaires montrent des enqutes bases sur des activits de mdias sociaux accessibles au public plutt que sur des informations obtenues directement auprs de socits de mdias sociaux.

Des membres de la mafia pro-Trump ont retransmis en direct leurs activits ou se sont laiss photographier lors de l'assaut du Capitole. Les documents en ligne montrent galement que des agents fdraux ont physiquement fouill des tlphones et examin des captures d'cran de messages envoys  des connaissances.


La plupart des informations contenues dans les dossiers des tribunaux ont t fournies afin d'tablir un motif valable pour que les fonctionnaires arrtent les personnes souponnes de participer  l'insurrection. Les procureurs fournissent normalement plus d'informations lorsqu'ils dposent un acte d'accusation et lorsqu'ils apportent des preuves pour un procs.

*Ce nest pas la premire fois que Parler fournit des informations au FBI*

Parler a aussi rcemment coopr  une enqute distincte du FBI, dans une affaire contre Michael Reyes, 49 ans, qui a t arrt le 18 dcembre et accus d'avoir menac de tuer le prsident Donald Trump et la juge de la Cour suprme Amy Coney Barrett. Selon une cause probable dpose par l'agent spcial Isaac Frost du FBI, le FBI a reu un tuyau pour enquter sur l'utilisateur de Parler "Raizor99" pour ses postes prconisant "le meurtre et le terrorisme". Aprs un examen plus approfondi, le FBI a dcouvert que l'utilisateur avait post plusieurs menaces contre le prsident, un juge de la Cour suprme, des agents du FBI et les avocats qui soutiennent Trump.

Aprs avoir observ les postes menaants, le FBI ne connaissait pas l'identit derrire Raizor99. D'aprs les preuves contenues dans la dclaration de cause probable contre Reyes, Parler a coopr avec les autorits fdrales et a transmis le courriel de lutilisateur, son numro de tlphone, son adresse IP et la date de cration du compte. Il sest trouv que ses informations personnelles appartenaient  Reyes. 


Reyes a dclar aux agents fdraux que le compte Parler tait le sien, mais qu'il n'avait crit ces messages que sous leffet de la colre et qu'il n'avait pas l'intention de blesser qui que ce soit. S'il est reconnu coupable, Reyes risque jusqu' cinq ans de prison fdrale et une amende maximale de 250 000 dollars.

Cependant, le fait de savoir que Parler coopre avec les forces de l'ordre pour des affaires lies  l'insurrection du Capitole pourrait crer des problmes pour la plateforme de mdias sociaux. Parler a une large base d'utilisateurs d'extrme droite. Beaucoup de ces extrmistes ont utilis la plateforme pour organiser la violence au Capitole, selon le ministre de la Justice.

Le rseau social est galement devenu un refuge pour des personnes interdites d'accs  d'autres mdias sociaux  comme Lin Wood, un thoricien de la conspiration lectorale et pro-Trump qui a utilis Twitter pour appeler  l'excution du vice-prsident Mike Pence et du juge en chef de la Cour suprme John Roberts  ainsi que pour des personnalits des mdias de droite, comme l'animateur de Fox News Mark Levin, qui estiment ne pas pouvoir s'exprimer librement sur d'autres plateformes.

La plateforme est hors ligne depuis lundi, lorsque Amazon, qui hbergeait ses serveurs, l'a coupe, disant qu'elle  ne peut pas fournir de services  un client qui est incapable d'identifier et de supprimer efficacement le contenu qui encourage ou incite  la violence contre les autres . Samedi dernier, Amazon avait averti les dirigeants de Parler de modrer efficacement le contenu sur la plateforme ou de trouver un autre hbergeur Web avant lundi. 

John Matze, PDG de Parler, a cherch un autre hbergeur pour le service, mais a galement dclar que la plateforme pourrait rester ferme pendant plus longtemps que prvu. La dcision d'Amazon fait suite aux interdictions de l'application Parler par Apple et Google  partir de leurs boutiques d'applications respectives pour smartphones.

Parler et Amazon sont actuellement impliqus dans un procs concernant l'annulation du service. Le procs dpos lundi devant le tribunal de District amricain de Seattle allgue que la suspension de Parler des services AWS violait la loi antitrust et enfreignait un accord contractuel.  Amazon a dtaill certains des messages violents et menaants sur la plateforme dans des documents judiciaires, dont des menaces de mort contre les dmocrates, le GOP, les PDG de socits technologiques et autres. 

Le ministre de la Justice a dclar mardi qu'il avait ouvert plus de 160 enqutes sur des personnes ayant particip  lmeute au Capitole le 6 janvier, et que d'autres taient attendues. Dans tous les cas, ce ne sont pas des renseignements qui manquent dans cette affaire.  Ce n'est que la partie visible de l'iceberg , a dclar le directeur adjoint du FBI en charge du bureau  Washington, DC, ajoutant que les agents avaient reu plus de 100 000  supports numriques  et qu'ils  fouillaient chacun d'entre eux pour trouver des pistes d'enqute et de renseignement .

Source : Affidavit

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Quelles sont les consquences du fait de savoir que Parler coopre avec les forces de l'ordre pour des affaires lies  l'insurrection du Capitole ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Parler pourrait tre de nouveau en ligne ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Amazon, Apple et Google coupent l'accs au rseau social Parler, l'application sera mise hors ligne,  moins qu'elle ait trouv un autre hbergeur jusqu' dimanche
 ::fleche::  AWS dconnecte les serveurs de Parler suite  son implication suppose dans l'organisation des meutes du Capitole. Le rseau social utilis par les partisans de Trump n'est plus accessible
 ::fleche::  Le Snat US adopte une mesure qui permet au FBI de collecter sans mandat l'historique de navigation des Amricains, dans une mise  jour du Patriot Act de 2001
 ::fleche::  Accs aux donnes personnelles : Twitter a t forc par le FBI  partager les donnes de ses utilisateurs, sans un mandat lgal

----------


## pierro78

(dsol si cela est deja pass ) l ancien dput libertarien "pro peace" Ron Paul bloqu aussi sur facebook : https://twitter.com/RonPaul/status/1348694943905308672  (article : https://www.zerohedge.com/technology...ut-suppressing )
je suppose qu il y a d autres personnes connues qui ont ete aussi bloquees ??

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La COO de Facebook a tent de minimiser le rle jou par son entreprise dans la prparation des violences du Capitole * 
*mais des rapports indiquent que l'entreprise tait au courant * 

Les dirigeants de Facebook promettent qu'ils font tout ce qu'ils peuvent pour empcher la plateforme de devenir un outil pour une nouvelle vague de violence envisage par les services secrets amricains. Pourtant, dans le mme temps, des propos voquant la violence sont toujours d'actualit sur Facebook, et ces mmes dirigeants minimisent l'importance du rle jou par la plateforme dans les vnements du Capitole amricain.

Quelques heures aprs que le prsident Trump a revendiqu la victoire aux lections de novembre, un groupe Facebook a t cr, appel  Stop the Steal . En un jour, il tait pass  300 000 membres, ont rapport Shayan Sardarizadeh et Jessica Lussenhop  BBC Monitoring et BBC News Washington. De nombreux messages rptaient les propos de Trump ; certains ont plaid pour la  guerre civile . Plus tard dans la journe, Facebook a supprim le groupe,  mais pas avant qu'il n'ait gnr prs d'un demi-million de commentaires, partages, likes et ractions . Sa suppression a donn naissance  des dizaines d'autres groupes. Le 20 novembre, Sarah Emerson de OneZero a not que deux groupes Facebook Stop the Steal, totalisant plus de 100 000 membres, taient toujours actifs. Certains observateurs estiment qu'il y avait l les graines des lments les plus anciens et les plus publics de la planification de ce qui est devenu la prise en otage du Capitole le 6 janvier.

 Si vous n'tes pas prt  utiliser la force pour dfendre la civilisation, soyez prt  accepter la barbarie , a dclar un membre du groupe Facebook  Red-State Secession  la veille de l'assaut, selon le New York Times:  Dans le groupe, des dizaines de personnes ont post des commentaires comprenant des photographies d'armement  y compris des fusils d'assaut  qu'ils ont dit qu'ils prvoyaient d'apporter au rassemblement. Il y a galement eu des commentaires faisant rfrence   loccupation  du Capitole et au fait de forcer le Congrs  annuler les lections de novembre que Joseph R. Biden Jr. avait gagnes.

 Je pense que ces vnements ont t en grande partie organiss sur des plateformes qui n'ont pas nos capacits pour arrter la haine, et qui n'ont pas nos normes et n'ont pas notre transparence , a dclar Sheryl Sandberg lundi  la confrence Reuters Next, cherchant  viter que les retombes de l'meute du Capitole n'claboussent Facebook. Ce nest pas la premire fois que Sandberg, le chef de lexploitation de la socit, a port cette casquette (le visage public  raisonnable  de la socit prive).

La COO de Facebook, Sheryl Sandberg, a donn lundi une interview en direct  Reuters dans laquelle elle a dclar que le prsident Donald Trump ne serait pas susceptible de rtablir son compte Facebook suite  la dcision de la socit de bloquer  indfiniment  son compte.  Mme le prsident n'est pas au-dessus des politiques que nous avons , a dclar Sandberg.  Nous n'avons pas l'intention de le laisser [revenir] entrer .

Mais mme si elle a ritr que le prsident avait t interdit spcifiquement pour avoir souffl sur les braises qui ont conduit  des discours violents sur la plateforme, Sandberg a minimis le rle que Facebook aurait pu jouer pour amener la foule au Capitole en premier lieu.

 Nous savons que cela a t organis en ligne , a dclar Sandberg  Reuters.  Nous avons ferm QAnon, Proud Boys, Stop the Steal  tout ce qui parlait de violence possible la semaine dernire. Notre application n'est jamais parfaite, donc je suis sre qu'il y avait encore des choses sur Facebook, [mais] je pense que ces vnements ont t largement organiss sur des plateformes qui n'ont pas nos capacits pour arrter la haine, qui n'ont pas nos normes et qui n'ont pas notre transparence. 

Pourtant, elle a ajout :  Certes,  ce jour, nous travaillons pour trouver une seule mention qui pourrait tre lie  cela et nous allons nous assurer qu'elle soit supprime le plus rapidement possible. 


*Directrice des oprations de Facebook Sheryl Sandberg*
*Un impact de Facebook minimis*

Les mots de Sandberg suivent un schma familier dans tous les efforts de Relations Publiques de Facebook : ils embrassent et minimisent simultanment le pouvoir de l'entreprise. Pourtant, comme l'a rapport Vice,  au moment mme o Sandberg a fait ces commentaires, il y avait au moins 60 groupes "Stop the Steal" actifs sur Facebook, certains comptant des dizaines de milliers de membres et des millions d'interactions.  Le mme jour, Sandberg a minimis le rle de Facebook au service des personnes armes qui ont tent de prendre le Capitole, les personnes qui revendiquaient la responsabilit de l'organisation de la foule utilisaient Facebook et Instagram pour en planifier davantage.

De mme, un trio de rapports montrent clairement que, contrairement  la position de la COO de Facebook Sheryl Sandberg, des individus utilisaient Facebook pour planifier la violence avant l'insurrection de la semaine dernire au Capitole amricain (et que les utilisateurs le font encore aujourd'hui).

Le New York Times a publi un rapport sur des individus, dont au moins un qui a assist au rassemblement du 6 janvier au Capitole, qui ont t radicaliss spcifiquement sur Facebook et Instagram. En termes simples, de nombreux utilisateurs, dont le contenu antrieur avait tendance  tre anodin, ont vu des pics d'engagements massifs (bien plus de likes et de commentaires) de la part d'autres utilisateurs lorsqu'ils ont commenc  partager des thories du complot allguant que l'lection de 2020 avait t  vole  ou autre contenu de style Qanon.

De nombreux utilisateurs  ont t radicaliss du jour au lendemain , selon la revue NYT.  Il y a dix ans, leur prsence en ligne ne ressemblait en rien  leur prsence d'aujourd'hui. Un voyage  travers leurs flux offre un aperu de la faon dont Facebook rcompense les exagrations et les mensonges .

Les data scientists et les dirigeants de l'entreprise savaient que la violence prolifrait sur Facebook et Instagram avant et pendant les vnements du 6 janvier, selon le Wall Street Journal. Les rapports de contenu violent sur les plateformes cet aprs-midi   ont connu une croissance multiplie par plus de 10 par rapport  la matine , selon des documents internes examins par les journalistes du WSJ.

Au cours de l'aprs-midi chaotique, rapporte le WSJ, le directeur de la technologie de Facebook, Mike Schroepfer, a exhort les employs   s'accrocher , tandis que l'entreprise cherchait   permettre des discussions pacifiques et  s'organiser sans appeler  la violence .

Certains employs, cependant, n'ont pas t touchs par cet appel  la patience.  Avec tout le respect que je vous dois, n'avons-nous pas eu assez de temps pour comprendre comment grer le discours sans permettre la violence ? , aurait rtorqu un employ.  Nous alimentons ce feu depuis longtemps et nous ne devrions pas tre surpris quil soit dsormais hors de contrle. 

La rhtorique violente sur Facebook reste un problme majeur aujourd'hui, rapporte Reuters, avec des menaces prolifrant contre la prochaine investiture du prsident lu Joe Biden.

Un porte-parole de Facebook, qui a demand  ne pas tre nomm pour  des raisons de scurit , a dclar  Reuters que l'insurrection au Capitole semblait tre un  vnement galvanisant .  Les signaux suivis par Facebook incluaient des dpliants numriques faisant la promotion des vnements, certains d'entre eux prsentant des appels aux armes ou les insignes de milices ou de groupes haineux , rapporte Reuters.

Dans le cadre de ses  prparatifs  pour le jour de l'inauguration, Facebook a annonc lundi qu'il interdirait l'expression "Stop the steal", un cri de ralliement utilis par ceux qui ne croient pas (ou ne veulent pas) croire au fait que Joe Biden a remport l'lection (un groupe qui comprend le prsident Trump).

La socit a ajout :

 Nous avons mis en place des mesures d'urgence avant les lections amricaines, par exemple ne pas recommander de groupes civiques auxquels les gens adhrent. La semaine dernire, nous en avons mis en uvre plusieurs autres, notamment en augmentant l'obligation pour les administrateurs de groupe d'examiner et d'approuver les publications avant leur publication, en dsactivant automatiquement les commentaires sur les publications dans les groupes qui commencent  avoir un taux lev de discours de haine ou de contenu incitant  la violence, et utiliser l'IA pour rtrograder davantage le contenu qui enfreint probablement nos politiques. Nous maintenons ces mesures en place. 

Cependant, Facebook ne parvient manifestement pas  aller aprs  la moindre mention  ou dclaration qui pourrait provoquer ou contribuer  de nouvelles violences, malgr ses efforts accrus.


Les mdias amricains ont indiqu qu'une recherche rapide des  vnements  Facebook  Washington et ses environs, prvus pour la semaine prochaine, a mis en vidence plusieurs rassemblements et manifestations qui semblent conus pour interfrer avec l'inauguration de Biden. Certains sont prvus pendant le week-end, dans les jours prcdant l'vnement, tandis que d'autres appellent les participants  se rassembler au Capitole le 20 janvier, jour de l'inauguration.


La mme recherche rapide et superficielle de cinq minutes a galement mis en vidence une demi-douzaine de groupes privs qui disent avoir l'intention de runir des  patriotes  pour marcher sur Washington pendant la semaine de l'inauguration, ainsi qu'un groupe public o des membres postaient des contenus menaants comme une photo de la Prsidente de la Chambre Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.), avec des messages violents.

Source :  Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.




> Mme le prsident n'est pas au-dessus des politiques que nous avons


Donc vous tes au dessus du peuple. C'est certainement le moment de vous expliquer vos devoirs, et la constitution.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Tim Cook dfend la suspension de l'application Parler :  Nous ne considrons pas cela comme de la libert d'expression .*
*Parler reviendra sur l'App Store  s'ils reprennent leur modration* 

Apple a expuls le rseau social Parler de lApp Store le samedi 9 janvier, en invoquant des menaces de violence et d'activits illgales sur l'application. Vendredi davant, cest Google qui avait suspendu lapplication de son magasin en ligne. Ces interdictions sont intervenues suite  lattaque collective des meutiers pro-Trump qui ont pris dassaut le Capitole amricain le 6 janvier afin dempcher la certification de llection de Joe Biden. Dans une interview accorde  une mission sur Fox, Tim Cook, le PDG d'Apple, a dclar que les messages sur l'application sociale de droite Parler reprsentaient une  incitation  la violence  qui justifiait son retrait de l'App Store.

Interview par le prsentateur Chris Wallace dans le cadre de l'mission "Fox News Sunday" diffuse dimanche dernier sur la chane Fox, Cook a dclar qu'Apple  a examin l'incitation  la violence qui y tait prsente et... nous ne considrons pas cela comme de la libert d'expression . Interrog pour savoir si le fait qu'Apple a interdit Parler, qui tait devenu populaire parmi les loyalistes de Trump comme alternative  Twitter et Facebook, ne servirait pas  rendre les utilisateurs de l'application "clandestins", Cook a rpondu :  Eh bien, nous les avons seulement suspendus, Chris. Et donc, s'ils reprennent leur modration, ils seront de retour sur le site .


Parler, le rseau social qui s'est positionn comme une alternative libre auprs des conservateurs, a connu un regain de popularit au cours des derniers mois. Mais la plateforme n'a pas russi  contenir les discours violents et haineux, qui, selon les entreprises de Big Tech, pourraient conduire  une nouvelle attaque violente. 

Bien qu'il ait supprim certains contenus, comme un post du 7 janvier de l'avocat Lin Wood, pro-Trump, qui disait :  Prparez les pelotons d'excution. Pence passe en PREMIER , la libert relative de la plateforme a permis de mettre en scne des thories de conspiration extrmistes, comme QAnon, ainsi que des discussions publiques encourageant les "patriotes"  participer aux violences futures entourant l'investiture du prsident lu Joe Biden.

Apple et Google ont vir Parler de leurs boutiques d'applications, en invoquant des menaces de violence et d'activits illgales sur l'application, aprs l'meute meurtrire au Capitole. Dans un courriel adress  Parler le vendredi 8 janvier, l'Apple Review Board aurait dclar que l'application contient des  contenus rprhensibles , notamment des menaces violentes, mais aucun mcanisme pour grer les contenus potentiellement dangereux gnrs par les utilisateurs. Apple a donn  Parler 24 heures pour rcrire son rglement afin d'adhrer aux rgles de l'App Store avant d'interdire officiellement l'application.

Samedi, Apple a expuls Parler de son App Store.  Parler n'a pas pris les mesures adquates pour faire face  la prolifration de ces menaces  la scurit des gens , a dclar Apple. Puis dimanche, la division AWS d'Amazon a retir les services d'hbergement Web de Parler, affirmant qu'il  ne peut pas fournir de services  un client qui est incapable d'identifier et de supprimer efficacement le contenu qui encourage ou incite  la violence contre les autres . Le gant du commerce lectronique a cit prs de 100 exemples de menaces violentes sur la plateforme de rseau social.

Parler a poursuivi Amazon en justice le lendemain lundi, allguant qu'Amazon avait rompu son contrat et viol la loi antitrust en tant suppos tre de connivence avec Twitter pour faire fermer l'application. Amazon, dans une plainte dpose au tribunal le 12 janvier, a dclar :  Cette affaire n'a pas pour but de supprimer des discours ou d'touffer des points de vue. Il ne s'agit pas d'une conspiration visant  restreindre le commerce .  Cette affaire concerne plutt la rticence et l'incapacit dmontres de Parler  retirer des serveurs d'Amazon Web Services (AWS) des contenus qui menacent la scurit publique, comme l'incitation et la planification du viol, de la torture et de l'assassinat de fonctionnaires et de citoyens nomms .

Pourtant, Parler ne manque pas doutils pour nettoyer sa plateforme de contenu violent, selon la propritaire du compte Twitter @donk_enby, qui a pu archiver tous les messages lis  linsurrection du 6 janvier avant que lapplication ne soit retire. Les posts montrent aussi que Parler nest pas aussi libre expression comme lapplication la toujours revendiqu.

 Le manque de modration sur Parler n'est pas le problme. Ils ont en fait des outils de modration trs robustes et tous les nouveaux utilisateurs sont bannis jusqu' ce qu'un nombre suffisant de leurs messages soit approuv par leurs modrateurs , a-t-elle crit.  Ce n'est pas un rseau de publicit. Il s'agit d'un systme o les utilisateurs les plus "influents" peuvent tre pays pour publier des contenus sponsoriss d'apparence organique .  


* La big tech n'est pas un monolithe , selon Tim Cook*

Le PDG de Parler, John Matze, a publi une dclaration qui a t relaye sur Twitter confirmant que la plateforme serait retire de l'Internet pour  jusqu' une semaine  car le site est reconstruit   partir de zro . Matze a ajout qu'il considrait la dcision d'Apple et d'autres entreprises technologiques comme une  attaque coordonne  contre la libert d'expression et la concurrence sur le march.  Nous avons eu trop de succs trop rapidement , a dclar Matze dans sa dclaration.

Lorsque Wallace a voulu savoir si les grandes technologies ne limitent pas la libert d'expression, Cook a rpondu :  La Big Tech n'est pas un monolithe .  Nous avons un app store qui contient environ 2 millions d'applications. Et nous avons des conditions de service pour ces applications. Nous ne contrlons videmment pas ce qui se trouve sur Internet, mais nous n'avons jamais considr que notre plateforme devait tre une simple rplique de l'Internet. Nous avons des rgles et des rglements, et nous demandons simplement aux gens de les respecter , a-t-il ajout. 

Apple accueillera de nouveau Parler -  condition que Parler trouve un nouveau fournisseur de Cloud Computing pour hberger le rseau social - si l'application modre efficacement le discours des utilisateurs, a dclar le PDG d'Apple.  Nous les avons seulement suspendus , a not Cook.  S'ils arrivent  modrer ensemble, ils seront de retour .

Si l'application de Parler reste indisponible dans les app stores, le site Web est de nouveau en ligne.  Bonjour le monde, ce truc nest-il pas en marche ?  a demand Matze dans un message dat de samedi, post au-dessus d'une note de la socit disant que la plateforme serait restaure aprs la rsolution des problmes.

Cook tait sur Fox News pour discuter de l'initiative d'Apple pour l'quit et la justice raciale, un ensemble de projets qui, selon le PDG, vise  offrir des opportunits aux communauts de couleur. Il a dclar que le meurtre par la police de George Floyd, un homme noir non arm, l'anne dernire, avait donn un caractre d'urgence au programme. 

Cook a critiqu d'autres entreprises technologiques pour leur manque d'idaux - y compris celui de sacrifier la vie prive des utilisateurs en poursuivant le profit. Mais Apple doit faire preuve de prudence. Forcer d'autres entreprises  se plier  sa volont ne va pas faciliter l'argumentation d'Apple sil se retrouve sous surveillance pour avoir prtendument abus du pouvoir de monopole.

Pourtant, Cook a affirm dimanche que diriger une entreprise de technologie ne se rsume pas  gagner de l'argent. Il a dclar qu'il pense que la mission d'Apple devrait tre de rsoudre certains des plus gros problmes du monde. L'entreprise et ses employs essaient toujours de faire ce qui est juste, une mission qui le motive  venir travailler chaque matin. Cela a contribu  influencer sa dcision concernant Parler - en particulier  la suite du sige du Capitole.

 Ce fut l'un des moments les plus tristes de ma vie de voir une attaque contre notre Capitole et une attaque contre notre dmocratie , a dclar Cook.  J'avais l'impression d'tre dans une sorte de ralit alternative, pour tre honnte avec vous. Cela ne pouvait pas arriver .




Le PDG de Tesla, Elon Musk, a critiqu, il y a une semaine, la rcente dcision de la big tech de censurer le prsident Trump, en rponse  l'meute du Capitole mene par les partisans du Trump la semaine dernire.  Beaucoup de gens vont tre super mcontents des compagnies de haute technologie de la cte ouest comme arbitre de facto de la libert d'expression , a rpondu Musk  un tweet d'un article.

Musk s'tait dj lev contre la censure de la big tech en juin dernier, aprs avoir interpel Amazon pour avoir censur la publication d'un livre sur le coronavirus. Musk a dclar  l'poque qu'il tait  temps de dmanteler Amazon , ajoutant que  les monopoles ont tort !  Pendant ce temps, on craint que la haute technologie pousse des contenus potentiellement dangereux dans des coins encore plus sombres de l'Internet, a dclar Wallace.

Source : Vido YouTube

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Linterdiction des contenus dangereux sur les mdias sociaux pourrait les pousser sur lInternet sombre. Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  La big tech devrait tre larbitre de facto de la libert d'expression sur les plateformes Internet ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Amazon, Apple et Google coupent l'accs au rseau social Parler, l'application sera mise hors ligne,  moins qu'elle ait trouv un autre hbergeur jusqu' dimanche
 ::fleche::  Parler a partag des informations avec le FBI sur un suspect de l'meute du Capitole, un numro de tlphone li  un compte a aid  identifier l'utilisateur qui a publi des menaces
 ::fleche::  AWS dconnecte les serveurs de Parler suite  son implication suppose dans l'organisation des meutes du Capitole. Le rseau social utilis par les partisans de Trump n'est plus accessible
 ::fleche::  Des hackeurs ont procd au tlchargement des donnes publies sur Parler avant qu'AWS ne le dconnecte. Elles peuvent dsormais tre utilises pour dnoncer et arrter les meutiers pro-Trump

----------


## emilie77

Moi je veux fermer l'autoroute a tous les criminels...

----------


## Starbug

Vous pouvez parler oui mais dites ce que l'on dis bien sr

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Le site web de Parler est de nouveau en ligne, mais l'application n'est toujours pas disponible dans les app stores,*
*le site a t rtabli dimanche par un message du PDG John Matze*

La semaine dernire, la plateforme de mdias sociaux Parler a t pratiquement efface d'Internet, mais hier, dimanche, elle a montr quelques signes de vie. Un message du PDG de Parler, John Matze y apparat avec une image montrant une bannire "difficults techniques". aprs l'meute du Capitole Apple a suspendu l'application Parler de son App Store, peu aprs que Google l'avait bannie de Google Play. L'application n'est toujours pas disponible en tlchargement sur les deux plateformes. Amazon.com a ensuite suspendu Parler de son service d'hbergement web, mettant ainsi le site hors ligne  moins qu'il ne trouve une nouvelle entreprise pour hberger ses services.

Amazon, Google et Apple ont coup les liens avec Parler en invoquant l'chec de la modration des contenus et les menaces de violence profres par certains de ses utilisateurs de droite. Certains des manifestants pro-Trump qui sont descendus au Capitole amricain le 6 janvier, aliments par des allgations sans fondement de fraude lectorale, avaient planifi l'vnement et diffus des informations errones sur l'lection prsidentielle sur Parler.


Le site web a t relanc dimanche par un message du PDG John Matze, demandant :  Bonjour, le monde. Est-ce que ce truc est allum ? . Une dclaration sur le site qui indique un retour imminent.  Il semble que ce soit le bon moment pour vous rappeler  tous (ceux qui aiment et ceux qui dtestent) pourquoi nous avons lanc cette plateforme. Nous pensons que la vie prive est primordiale et que la libert d'expression est essentielle, en particulier sur les mdias sociaux. Nous rsoudrons tous les problmes auxquels nous sommes confronts et nous prvoyons de vous accueillir  nouveau bientt. Nous ne laisserons pas le discours civil prir ! , a-t-il dclar

Une recherche sur WHOIS indique que Parler est maintenant hberg par Epik. La semaine dernire, Parler a enregistr son domaine auprs du fournisseur d'hbergement bas  Washington, connu pour hberger des contenus d'extrme droite, bien qu'Epik ait ni dans une dclaration que les deux socits aient t en contact.

Parler a t confront  des retombes massives dans les jours qui ont suivi le sige du Capitole amricain, plusieurs partenaires commerciaux ayant coup les liens. Apple et Google ont t les premiers  retirer l'application de Parler de leurs app stores, invoquant galement son prtendu refus de supprimer les contenus violents. Peu de temps aprs, de nombreux fournisseurs de services de Parler, dont Twilio, Okta et Zendesk, ont galement retir Parler de leurs plateformes. Apple accueillera de nouveau Parler,  condition que Parler trouve un nouveau fournisseur de Cloud Computing pour hberger le rseau social, si l'application modre efficacement le discours des utilisateurs, a dclar le PDG d'Apple dans une interview sur Fox News dimanche.  Nous les avons seulement suspendus. S'ils arrivent  modrer ensemble, ils seront de retour , a prcis Cook.

Parler a atteint une certaine notorit ces derniers mois, alors que les principaux sites de mdias sociaux ont t confronts  une pression croissante pour rprimer les discours de haine, la dsinformation et les appels  la violence. Twitter et Facebook ont tous deux suspendu le prsident Donald Trump aprs l'meute meurtrire du Capitole, en invoquant le risque de nouvelles violences.

Parler, qui a soutenu que sa suppression avait pour but d'liminer la concurrence, a intent un procs antitrust contre Amazon la semaine dernire, afin d'obtenir la restauration de son site web. Dans son action en justice, Parler a contest les affirmations d'Amazon selon lesquelles la plateforme avait  plusieurs reprises averti Parler sur le contenu violent de son site ; mais galement  que l'approche laxiste de la socit pour supprimer les diffrents contenus violents constituait un motif pour qu'Amazon suspende le contrat AWS de Parler.

Parler a affirm qu'Amazon, en fait, avait compltement rsili son contrat, plutt que de le suspendre simplement, et n'a averti la socit de mdias sociaux de possibles violations de contrat qu'aprs les meutes du Capitole et a continu  essayer de lui vendre des services supplmentaires aussi tard qu'en dcembre.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi:*

 ::fleche::  Amazon, Apple et Google coupent l'accs au rseau social Parler, l'application sera mise hors ligne,  moins qu'elle ait trouv un autre hbergeur jusqu' dimanche

 ::fleche::  AWS dconnecte les serveurs de Parler suite  son implication suppose dans l'organisation des meutes du Capitole. Le rseau social utilis par les partisans de Trump n'est plus accessible

 ::fleche::  Le Snat US adopte une mesure qui permet au FBI de collecter sans mandat l'historique de navigation des Amricains, dans une mise  jour du Patriot Act de 2001

 ::fleche::  Accs aux donnes personnelles*: Twitter a t forc par le FBI  partager les donnes de ses utilisateurs, sans un mandat lgal

----------


## Arya Nawel

Parler  dj coopr avec le FBI et leur a fourni des donnes. Je ne doute pas que soit un pot de miel

----------


## Arya Nawel

C'est bizarre de voir Epik tre considr comme l'hte prfr des autres. Je l'utilise comme bureau d'enregistrement pour des domaines personnels tout  fait bnins. Je l'ai fait par ce qu'ils offraient par dfaut la confidentialit WHOIS. C'est tout. C'est bizarre qu'on en parle comme si le site  lui mme est une chose nfaste ou controverse au lieu de se limiter  certains de ses clients

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Bumble, Tinder, Match et d'autres applications de rencontre bannissent les comptes des meutiers du Capitole*
*notamment des comptes qui ont t signals par d'autres utilisateurs*

L'assaut du Capitole amricain par des milliers d'meutiers pro-Trump a eu lieu le 6 janvier dernier et la police et le FBI continuent leurs recherches pour identifier les principaux instigateurs de ces incidents. De leur ct, les mdias sociaux de rencontre, dont Bumble et Tinder ont commenc par geler les comptes des meutiers avec l'aide des forces de l'ordre ou en se basant sur des lments comme les photos de profil et leur fil d'actualit. De mme, d'autres utilisateurs de ces applications ont pris les choses en main en engageant des conversations avec des meutiers potentiels et en transmettant leurs informations au FBI.

*Les applications de rencontre sont-elles devenues un pige pour les insurgs ?*

Parler, le rseau social amricain de microblogage, rput pour tre un rseau social conservateur et hbergeant une base d'utilisateurs importante de partisans de Donald Trump, de conservateurs, de thoriciens du complot et d'extrmistes de droite, est accus d'avoir jou un rle important dans le rassemblement des meutiers du Capitole. Pendant ce temps, les autres rseaux sociaux cherchent  couper les ponts avec les utilisateurs potentiellement impliqus dans l'attaque du Capitole qui a eu lieu il y a deux semaines en supprimant purement et simplement leurs comptes et en les signalant  la police ou au FBI.

Pour ce faire, Tinder, une application de rencontre, Bumble, une application sociale base sur la localisation qui facilite la communication entre les utilisateurs intresss, et d'autres applications de mme type utilisent des images captures  l'intrieur du sige du Capitole et d'autres preuves pour identifier et bannir les comptes des meutiers. Selon un rapport du Washington Post (WP), cela a des consquences immdiates pour ceux qui ont particip  l'meute alors que la police s'apprte  procder  des centaines d'arrestations.

Dans certains cas, des femmes et des hommes ont galement transform les applications de rencontre en terrains de chasse, en engageant des conversations avec les meutiers, en recueillant des photos ou des aveux potentiellement incriminants, puis en les transmettant au FBI. Le rapport indique que l'utilisation des applications de rencontre dans le but de poursuivre les insurgs du Capitole est devenue une activit virale, avec des conseils partags sur Twitter et certaines femmes changeant leur emplacement sur les applications de rencontres  Washington DC dans l'espoir de piger un suspect potentiel.



 titre d'exemple, Amanda Spataro, une coordinatrice logistique de 25 ans  Tampa, une ville situe sur la baie de Tampa en Floride, a dclar qu'elle avait le "devoir civique" de passer en revue les applications de rencontre pour les hommes qui ont post des photos incriminantes d'eux-mmes. Sur Bumble, elle a trouv un homme avec une photo qui semblait provenir de l'insurrection. Elle est entre en contact avec ce dernier et aprs avoir fait un dtour dans le but d'obtenir plus d'informations de sa part, elle a dit qu'il lui avait rpondu qu'il avait bien visit le Capitole et lui avait envoy d'autres photos comme preuve.

Spataro a ensuite contact la ligne d'information du FBI pour fournir les renseignements qu'elle a obtenus  l'agence fdrale.  La plupart des gens, vous pensez que si vous allez commettre un crime, vous n'allez pas vous en vanter , a-t-elle dclar dans une interview.  leur niveau, Bumble et Match Group, possdant Tinder, Hinge, OkCupid, PlentyofFish et Match, ont dclar qu'ils s'efforaient de retirer de leurs plateformes les utilisateurs connus pour tre impliqus dans l'assaut du Capitole. Toutefois, selon le rapport du WP, ces applications ne se limitent pas l.

Ils interdisent galement toute personne qui a t arrte ou publiquement identifie par les forces de l'ordre comme ayant pris part  l'attaque. Match Group a dclar avoir interdit les comptes d'meutiers sur la base de rgles tablies de longue date contre la promotion ou l'incitation  la violence.  Nous avons interdit, et nous continuerons  le faire, tous les utilisateurs recherchs par le FBI en relation avec le terrorisme domestique pour toutes nos marques, et nous cooprons toujours avec les forces de l'ordre dans leurs enqutes , a dclar Vidhya Murugesan, porte-parole de Match Group.

Murugesan a refus de dire combien d'entre eux avaient t punis de cette manire. Ce nombre pourrait tre important, car le rapport estime que, au cours des deux dernires semaines, de nombreuses femmes  Washington ont dclar avoir remarqu une augmentation du nombre d'hommes conservateurs sur les applications de rencontre, beaucoup d'entre eux portant des chapeaux "Make America Great Again" ou d'autres marques de soutien au prsident Trump rarement vues dans une ville majoritairement dmocrate.

Au niveau fdral, le FBI a mis en place une ligne tlphonique anonyme pour signaler les personnes qui auraient pu commettre une infraction au Capitole. Dans une dclaration faite la semaine dernire, le bureau a dclar avoir reu plus de 100 000 "tuyaux sur les mdias numriques" provenant d'un large ventail de sources. Les enquteurs fdraux ont utilis des listes de passagers de compagnies ariennes, des flux vido en direct, des messages sur les mdias sociaux, des reportages, des donnes de localisation de tlphones portables et d'autres preuves pour tayer leurs accusations et trouver des suspects.

Les autorits policires ne veulent pas dire combien de tuyaux proviennent d'applications de rencontres, mais ont dclar qu'elles examinaient toutes les preuves. Plus de 100 personnes ont t inculpes en relation avec les meutes, et des centaines d'autres affaires sont toujours en cours d'enqute.  Mme vos amis et votre famille nous donnent des tuyaux , a dclar Steven D'Antuono, directeur adjoint du FBI, lors d'un rcent point de presse.  Vous devriez donc envisager de vous rendre au lieu de vous demander quand nous allons venir frapper  votre porte. Parce que nous le ferons , a-t-il ajout.

*La chasse aux insurgs sur ces plateformes viole-t-elle la vie prive en ligne ?*

Le rapport du Washington Post prcise que plusieurs personnes dans la communaut ont clbr la chasse virale aux assaillants du Capitole comme une forme crative de "chtiment" numrique. Cela dit, certains dfenseurs de la vie prive ont dclar que l'pisode rvle d'une part une vrit inquitante sur la surveillance publique omniprsente et d'autre part les liens opaques entre les entreprises prives et les forces de l'ordre. Certains s'inquitent galement du fait que des personnes soient mal identifies par des enquteurs amateurs et des autres risques pouvant survenir lorsque les justiciers tentent de prendre en main la lutte contre la criminalit.

 Ces personnes mritent le droit de chercher un partenaire de l'une des rares faons dont nous avons de nous socialiser pendant la pandmie, et de rechercher l'amour , a dclar Liz O'Sullivan, directrice du Surveillance Technology Oversight Project, une association  but non lucratif bas  New York qui lutte contre la surveillance discriminatoire.  C'est un exemple de plus de la faon dont ces entreprises technologiques peuvent avoir un impact sur nos vies sans que nous ayons notre mot  dire. Et si cela arrivait aux manifestants de Black Lives Matters ? Au bout du compte, c'est tellement de pouvoir , a-t-elle ajout.



Mais le rapport indiquent que Bumble, Match Group et plusieurs autres sites de rencontre voient la chose diffremment et encouragent les utilisateurs  continuer de dnoncer les personnes qu'ils jugent suspectes.  Nous encourageons toujours notre communaut  bloquer et  dnoncer toute personne qui agit  l'encontre de nos directives, et nous avons dj interdit les utilisateurs qui ont utilis notre plateforme pour diffuser des contenus insurrectionnels ou qui ont tent d'organiser et d'inciter au terrorisme , a dclar un haut cadre de Bumble dans une dclaration.

Il a fait cette dclaration sous couvert de l'anonymat, car les responsables de l'entreprise ont reu des menaces violentes  la suite  des changements de politique dans le pass.  Comme toujours, si quelqu'un a commis ou est en train de commettre un acte potentiellement criminel sur notre plateforme, nous prendrons les mesures appropries avec les forces de l'ordre , a-t-il ajout. Il a dclar que, pour identifier les potentiels criminels, Bumble utilise un logiciel pour scanner les profils de rencontre et les biographies des utilisateurs afin de dtecter "les contenus textuels qui font la promotion de l'insurrection ou d'activits connexes.

Les comptes peuvent tre interdits pour avoir promu le racisme, encourag la violence ou rpandu des mensonges sur la dfaite lectorale de Trump. Selon le rapport, les questions en matire d'application de la loi, de vie prive et de scurit de l'utilisateur, qui se chevauchent, sont compliques pour les applications de rencontre. La police ou les procureurs qui cherchent des donnes, surtout s'ils ont des mandats de perquisition, ne laissent gure de place aux entreprises pour s'y opposer,  moins qu'elles ne cryptent dj les donnes de manire  ce qu'elles ne puissent pas tre facilement rcupres.

C'est le cas d'Apple et d'autres entreprises, qui l'ont dj fait pour certains types de communications avec les utilisateurs. Selon certains experts, l'utilisation de donnes accessibles au public pour purger les utilisateurs qui pourraient avoir t impliqus dans un crime, en particulier un crime aussi visible et troublant que l'attaque du Capitole, ncessite des compromis plus difficiles. Certains diront qu'il est injuste de supprimer le compte d'une personne simplement sur la base du Capitole, par opposition  une personne connue pour tre entre dans le btiment ou avoir commis d'autres crimes, comme le vandalisme et le vol.

Mais les utilisateurs d'une application de rencontres peuvent raisonnablement s'attendre  ne pas tre connects avec une personne connue pour avoir particip  une insurrection illgale conue pour perturber un processus dmocratique. Dans le mme temps, les technologies d'identification disponibles sont imparfaites. Les experts en matire de protection de la vie prive se demandent si une entreprise devrait prendre des mesures  l'encontre des utilisateurs simplement parce qu'on pense qu'ils taient au Capitole le 6 janvier, avant un jugement formel ou mme des arrestations par les autorits.

 Il y a un dfi probable  la fois de faux positifs et de faux ngatifs. Je ne suis pas sr qu'une application de rencontre devrait essayer de faire ces dterminations , a dclar Ashkan Soltani, membre distingu de l'Institute for Technology Law & Policy du Georgetown Law Center. Il estime que les problmes auxquels sont confrontes les applications de rencontres sont difficiles, avec une srie de solutions possibles. Par exemple, les applications pourraient alerter les utilisateurs individuels qu'une personne pour laquelle ils ont exprim un intrt pourrait avoir particip  l'assaut du Capitole.

En outre, elles pourraient permettre aux utilisateurs individuels de s'identifier comme participants en appuyant sur un bouton intgr, similaire  la balise "J'ai vot" que certaines entreprises de mdias sociaux proposent les jours d'lection. Selon lui, le bannissement pur et simple des utilisateurs sur la base de l'analyse des images, en particulier avant l'arrestation ou le jugement, a t jug "trop modr" par les applications.

Source : Washington Post

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Les rseaux sociaux devraient-ils participer  la chasse aux assaillants du Capitole ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  La prsence des insurgs du Capitole sur les mdias sociaux permet au gouvernement fdral de les identifier facilement, alors que la police locale et le FBI recherchent des informations sur eux

 ::fleche::  Amazon riposte au procs antitrust de Parler avec de nombreux exemples de son contenu violent, dont des menaces de mort contre les dmocrates, le GOP, les PDG de socits technologiques et autres

 ::fleche::  Le vol de 2 ordinateurs lors de l'attaque du Capitole soulve des inquitudes quant  la scurit des informations.  L'ordinateur portable doit avoir au moins un accs qui pourrait tre exploit 

 ::fleche::  L'meute du Capitole est un cauchemar en matire de cyberscurit, le  pire des scnarios  pour la cyberscurit du gouvernement amricain, selon un expert en scurit

----------


## daerlnaxe

Trs bien il faut un espace pour chacun


Pour Tim Cook, du coup ils ont vir Twitter de l'Apple store quand samuel Paty a t tu, vu que c'est parti de l ? Ou bien ils ont vir Facebook pour la page de la LDNA qui "n'enfreint pas les rgles" ? Ah non laissez mois deviner ils ont vir les deux quand les groupes antifas s'organisaient en meute et que a amen des morts  Atlanta... ah non en fait, c'est juste une excuse.

----------


## TotoParis

Facebook et Twitter ont perdu 51 milliards de $ US en Bourse...

----------


## 23JFK

> ...


Ils vont peut-tre finir par comprendre que la politique des cheveux  bleus mne droit dans le mur.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?


C'est n'importe quoi que les entreprises se couchent ds que quelqu'un vient chouiner. Les gens comme Valerie Chicola, sont insupportables ! Bumble aurait du l'ignorer et ne jamais ragir.
Ok, les entreprises ont envie d'viter les bad buzz et de faire de la propagande progressiste, mais a va beaucoup trop loin.




> Les rseaux sociaux devraient-ils participer  la chasse aux assaillants du Capitole ?


Non, c'est  la justice de grer a.
On ne peut pas interdire les rseaux sociaux et les sites de rencontre  ceux qui ont commis ce genre de dlit.
Quelque part, ce que font ces applications rappellent un peu le score social en Chine. Si tu ne partages pas l'idologie dominante, t'as des problmes.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Parler rapparat partiellement avec le soutien d'une entreprise technologique russe,*
*Lapplication devrait tre de retour dici fin janvier*

Le mdia social Parler est devenu trs populaire aprs que les utilisateurs ont appel  la violence et post une vido faisant l'loge de l'attaque du Capitole amricain le 6 janvier. Le site Web de mdias sociaux et une application populaire auprs de l'extrme droite amricaine a galement connu un essor galement lorsque les mdias sociaux traditionnels comme Twitter et Facebook ont commenc  modrer leur contenu et ont mis le prsident Donald Trump et ces partisans hors de leurs plateformes - avant dtre mis hors ligne par le service d'hbergement d'Amazon. Mais Parler est partiellement de retour en ligne depuis le week-end dernier, et cela avec l'aide d'une entreprise technologique russe.

Le site Web de Parler est dsormais de nouveau accessible, mais seulement avec un message de son directeur gnral disant qu'il travaillait  restaurer la fonctionnalit. John Matze a aussi crit :  Bonjour le monde, ce truc nest-il pas en marche ? , demandant certainement ainsi  ces partenaires qui lont interdit parce que la plateforme a sous-modr le contenu et laiss les messages appelant  la violence, y compris la prparation dun prochain ventuel assaut sur le Capitole pendant linauguration du prsident Joe Biden. Dans une mise  jour, le site affiche deux autres posts, dont celui de Amy Lynn Peikoff, crivaine, blogueuse amricaine et professeure de philosophie.     


L'adresse de protocole Internet que Parler a utilise appartient  Ddos-Guard, a dclar  Reuters un chercheur en scurit en Californie Ronald Guilmette. La socit Ddos-Guard est contrle par deux hommes russes et fournit des services, dont la protection contre les attaques par dni de service distribu. Si le site Web est entirement restaur, les utilisateurs de Parler pourront voir et poster des commentaires. La plupart des utilisateurs prfrent cependant l'application, qui reste interdite dans les magasins officiels d'Apple et de Google.

Apple et Google ont suspendu Parler, qui revendique la libert de lexpression, de leurs app Stores pendant le week-end qui a suivi linsurrection du Capitole, affirmant que le service de rseau social populaire auprs de nombreux utilisateurs de mdias sociaux de droite n'a pas pris les mesures adquates pour empcher la diffusion de messages incitant  la violence.

Dans une Interview dimanche dernier sur la chane Fox dans le cadre de l'mission "Fox News Sunday", Cook a dclar qu'Apple  a examin l'incitation  la violence qui y tait prsente et... nous ne considrons pas cela comme de la libert d'expression . Interrog pour savoir si le fait qu'Apple a interdit Parler, qui tait devenu populaire parmi les loyalistes de Trump comme alternative  Twitter et Facebook, ne servirait pas  rendre les utilisateurs de l'application "clandestins", Cook a rpondu :  Eh bien, nous les avons seulement suspendus, Chris. Et donc, s'ils reprennent leur modration, ils seront de retour sur le site . Mais on nen est pas encore l.

Le PDG de Parler et les reprsentants de DDoS-Guard n'ont pas rpondu aux demandes de commentaires de Reuters. Mercredi dernier, Matze a dclar  Reuters que la socit tait en pourparlers avec plusieurs fournisseurs de services, mais a refus de donner des prcisions.

Matze a dit auparavant dans une dclaration qui a t relaye sur Twitter que la plateforme serait retire de l'Internet pour  jusqu' une semaine  car le site est reconstruit   partir de zro . Matze a ajout qu'il considrait la dcision d'Apple et d'autres entreprises technologiques comme une  attaque coordonne  contre la libert d'expression et la concurrence sur le march.  Nous avons eu trop de succs trop rapidement , a dclar Matze dans sa dclaration.

Les entreprises de mdias sociaux ont tent dviter une rptition de la violence qui a clat lorsquune foule de partisans de Trump a pris dassaut le Capitole amricain lors du vote pour confirmer la victoire lectorale du prsident lu Joe Biden. Twitter a carrment interdit le prsident Trump la semaine dernire, aprs lavoir suspendu pour 12h. Facebook a d'abord empch Trump de publier sur Facebook et Instagram pendant 24 heures, avant que le PDG Mark Zuckerberg n'annonce des mesures encore plus strictes, qui incluent la suspension permanente de son compte pour au moins jusqu la fin de son mandat  la Maison-Blanche.

Selon Reuters, DDoS-Guard a travaill avec d'autres sites racistes, de droite et de conspiration qui ont t utiliss par des meurtriers de masse pour partager des messages, dont 8kun. Il a galement soutenu des sites du gouvernement russe. Le site Web de DDoS-Guard indique une adresse en cosse sous le nom de la socit Cognitive Cloud LP, mais celle-ci appartient  deux hommes  Rostov-on-Don, en Russie, a dclar Guilmette. L'un d'eux a rcemment dclar au Guardian qu'il n'tait pas au courant de tous les contenus que la socit facilite.  

*Parler pourrait tre de nouveau disponible dici fin janvier*

Les critiques de Parler ont dit que c'tait un risque potentiel pour la scurit que de dpendre d'une socit russe, ainsi qu'un choix trange pour un site populaire avec des patriotes autoproclams. La propagande russe a aliment les divisions politiques aux tats-Unis, en soutenant le prsident amricain sortant Donald Trump et en amplifiant les faux rcits sur la fraude lectorale, mais aussi les protestations contre la brutalit policire.

Alors quune cyberattaque sophistique avait touch les principales agences fdrales des tats-Unis en dcembre et pendant que les experts en cyberscurit ainsi que certains officiels de la Maison-Blanche, y compris le secrtaire dtat Mike Pompeo, accusait les acteurs lis  la Russie comme tant  lorigine de lattaque, le prsident Trump a cherch  disculper la Russie. 

Trump, dans ses premiers commentaires sur une violation gnralise des donnes au sein du gouvernement amricain, a dabord minimis la campagne de cyberespionnage et s'est demand si la Russie tait  blmer comme le prtend son propre diplomate de haut niveau. Les commentaires de Trump ont remis en cause les experts qui considrent lattaque comme le travail des services de renseignements russes et ont pris la Maison-Blanche au dpourvu. Trump a plutt suggr l'implication de la Chine et a aussi suppos une attaque contre des machines  voter.

Parler a t dfinitivement mis hors ligne la semaine dernire lorsque son fournisseur de service Cloud AWS a dconnect ses serveurs aprs une mise en demeure donne le samedi 9 janvier, signifiant que la plateforme entire de Parler serait mise hors ligne,  moins que la socit ne revoie ses rgles de modration ou quelle ne trouve un nouveau service d'hbergement dimanche. Parler, qui a rvl avoir plus de 12 millions d'utilisateurs, a poursuivi Amazon lundi suivant aprs que le gant du commerce lectronique avait coup le service.

Dans une mise  jour de lundi, Parler.com a fait le lien avec une interview de Fox News dans laquelle Matze a dclar qu'il tait  confiant  que Parler reviendrait  la fin du mois de janvier.  Je suis convaincu que d'ici la fin du mois, nous serons de retour , a dclar Matze  Fox News lors d'un entretien tlphonique dimanche soir.  Chaque jour, cela change radicalement, mais je suis confiant maintenant , a-t-il dit.  Nous faisons des progrs significatifs. Quand vous allez sur Parler.com, il n'y a plus de vide, il y a un serveur et il ne renvoie qu'une seule information .

Dans la mise  jour sur le site de Parler on peut lire :  Notre retour est invitable grce  un travail acharn et  une persistance contre toute attente. Malgr les menaces et le harclement, pas un seul employ de Parler n'a dmissionn. Nous devenons plus proches et plus forts en tant qu'quipe , a dclar Matze. Parler signe-t-il un grand retour loin de la porte des partenaires qui lont interdit ? 

Sources : Ronald Guilmette, Parler

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du retour de Parler ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous aussi que c'est un risque potentiel pour la scurit que Parler dpende d'une socit russe ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Amazon, Apple et Google coupent l'accs au rseau social Parler, l'application sera mise hors ligne,  moins qu'elle ait trouv un autre hbergeur jusqu' dimanche
 ::fleche::  Tim Cook dfend la suspension de l'application Parler :  Nous ne considrons pas cela comme de la libert d'expression . Parler reviendra sur l'App Store  s'ils reprennent leur modration 
 ::fleche::  Bumble, Tinder, Match et d'autres applications de rencontre bannissent les comptes des meutiers du Capitole, notamment des comptes qui ont t signals par d'autres utilisateurs
 ::fleche::  Trump minimise le piratage russe dans ses premiers commentaires sur la violation massive, suggre l'implication de la Chine, et suppose une attaque des machines  voter

----------


## ddoumeche

> (dsol si cela est deja pass ) l ancien dput libertarien "pro peace" Ron Paul bloqu aussi sur facebook : https://twitter.com/RonPaul/status/1348694943905308672  (article : https://www.zerohedge.com/technology...ut-suppressing )
> je suppose qu il y a d autres personnes connues qui ont ete aussi bloquees ??


Des centaines, voir des milliers. Quand on a mis le doigt dans l'engrenage du politiquement correct, c'est comme un cancer, on ne peut s'en dbarasser autrement qu'avec des rayons, il suffit de voir ce qui est arriv  la fondation Mozilla.
Pourtant on ne peut pas dire que Ron Paul soit un extremiste, plutt un libertarien et un des rares lus a avoir vot contre la guerre en Irak, ce qui le classe d'office dans la catgorie honorable. Nous avons donc la dmonstration que les main stream mdias d'internet et leurs allis ont pour projet de dtruire la rpublique, ou comme le dit le mme Ron Paul, _war on terror has come home_.

Mme le prsident mexicain Andrs Manuel Lpez Obrador pourtant class bien  gauche, compare dsormais les mdias sociaux amricains  l'inquisition espagnole, qui a laiss un assez mauvais souvenir dans les pays latins :
https://apnews.com/article/donald-tr...&utm_medium=AP



Et puisqu'on nous demande notre avis, nous n'avons aucun doute sur le rle qu'aurait jou cette Amanda Spataro lors de la guerre d'indpendance de 1775 ou de l'occupation de la France. Elle aurait recu une mdaille de la Kommandantur pour avoir dnonc des terroristes.

----------


## PomFritz

> Science sans conscience n'est que ruine de l'me

----------


## daerlnaxe

Je pense qu'on a galement une espce de glissement quand on voit les fortunes de ceux qui dictent le politiquement correct. Avant ces mmes boites se seraient marres des faibles qui n'avaient pas leur puissance etc.. et puis est venu le greenwashing, le pinkwashing; du coup a a aussi amen des opportunits  des activistes qui sans a auraient finis au mc do, avec le pendant derrire car ce sont bien souvent les Community managers. Du coup on a eu une espce de collapse de la structure, ces entreprises sont des monopoles bien souvent, elles veulent afficher cette image d'un ct mais en mme temps si elles contraignent les autres  voir par leur image c'est encore plus bnfique pour elles. Du coup on a cette participation/influence  une dictature du "bien", avec double casquette trs dangereuse. Au final sans que la masse ait conscience on se dirige tranquillement vers une uniformisation de la pense en fait, la fin de l'individu en lui mme qui pense par lui mme, se dmarque de l'autre. Mme ceux qui veulent avoir le nime genre  la mode rpondent au final  l'appel d'entrer sous une labellisation, car le but du genre  la base tait de dgager des groupes majeurs, avec des tendances...  l'arrive on ne demandait pas  non plus  rentrer sous le label avec un cahier des charges. Et en mme temps sans cette labellisation de groupe de genre, s'il y a autant de genres que d'individus en fait  l'arrive c'est tout simplement que le genre en lui mme n'existe pas puisque son but est de dgager des groupes. 

En passant si je devais faire le tour de tout ce qui trotte dans ma tte dj je trouve que Jessica Rabbit est super biiipp donc je suis toonosexuel (enfin c'est un autre nom mais bref), je suis sapiosexuel (sauf qu'en fait a a dict mes choix amoureux, pas mes choix de partenaires sexuels), j'ai diverses tendances ftichistes sans y tre non plus soumis (comme beaucoup en fait). Au final je serais plus un blob qu'il faudrait tirer pour le faire rentrer dans toutes ces boites, alors qu'en fait je suis simplement htro et derrire c'est selon mon humeur du jour. Mais c'est pas vendeur, le concept que ces entits ont compris c'est que crer une identit de genre au travers de tout a allait permettre de faire du placement de produit, donc elles y tiennent. Quand des gens pensent qu'il suffit qu'une icone reprsentant tel genre achte tel produit ,soit dans telle srie pour qu'ils emboitent le pas, pour une firme c'est du pain bni. Donc a explique pas mal pourquoi derrire d'une part laisser ce pouvoir est dangereux et d'autre part pourquoi on atteint de telles drives. 

Avant on se mlait, maintenant le but est d'tre au maximum dans l'entre soi incapable de souffrir la moindre frustration ou la moindre contestation. Et je dis bien la moindre, ne pas accepter un clash etc.. je comprends, j'en ai trop fait les frais aussi pour l'apprcie et c'est devenu pas mal un mode de communication de nos jours, mais l il suffit de dire bleu outremer au lieu de dire bleu lavande et a part en crise. Enfin bref je ne sais pas si j'ai russi  transmettre avec fidlit le fond de ma pense, a parait bien light couch sur papier, mais voil je pense qu'en fait on a guett des boites comme Marlboro ou Monsanto et on se prend par la "gauche" d'autres auxquelles on ne s'attendait pas trop et qui ne valent pas mieux en fait, pire car en fait en avanant masque elles sont plus compliques  contrer. J'ajoute aussi que les mdias avaient les boules car par les RS on faisait de nouveau transiter l'information, avec le concept de fake news des mdias coupls aux dmarches de ces rseaux on voit de nouveau ce contrle. Je le vois car je fais le mnage, j'avais vu un "fake news" sur une tude d'une directrice du CDC dont j'avais publi l'article sur ma page, mais je m'aperois plus loin en 2018 que Facebook a modifi une de mes publications suite  une tude portant sur des effets secondaires de l'hpatite B, durant des annes des gens se sont plaints de certaines maladies survenues aprs, il s'est avr qu'une tude a montr qu'un des effets secondaires pouvaient  en effet tre imputable  ce vaccin (aprs a ne veut pas dire non plus que c'est du 100%, c'est juste qu'ils ont des effets secondaires certains trs rares et que a tombe parfois sur quelqu'un) or s'il  y a des antivaxx acharns, dire que les vaccins sont totalement safe c'est un mensonge, comme les mdicaments d'ailleurs. Il y a toujours des effets secondaires, j'en ai pris des violents qui pouvaient amener  une rupture du tendon d'Achille il tait conseill de ne faire aucun sport... Simplement dans l'tude on pse le mauvais face au bon, on mesure les probabilits qu'un effet secondaire grave arrive.. a c'est de la science. Et sans a il n'y aurait pas ou prou de mdicaments, mais d'un coup on se met   laver trs blanc les labos. D'ailleurs je fais partie des gens qui ont autre chose  faire que de se mfier des mdocs, j'ai hashimoto une hypothyroidie normalement gntique que personne n'a dans ma famille et pourtant avec tests on a bien vrifis la filiation... Ca fait un gros cumul de probabilits tranges et  l'arrive alors que je prenais tranquillement mon Lvothyrox et que je remontais la pente un mois d'Aout en vacances je me suis mis d'un coup  me trainer comme une larve, les prises de sang ont t de plus en plus mauvaises, l'tat se dgradait trs vite au point que je suis pass  peu de l'hospitalisation. Et ma dernire chance tait un gnrique Allemand que j'ai russi  me procurer, mon mdecin m'avait laiss duex semaines, sans que a soit fulgurant c'tait un poil mieux donc sous surveillance j'ai chang mon traitement et il est celui que je prends. Bien sr c'tait fake news, des mdecins qui ne connaissent rien sur l'endocrino ce n'est pas  leur programme, mon traitant me l'a bien expliqu de mme que mon endocrinologue se sont permis de parler etc etc. Deux ans plus tard une tude en Afrique qui n'tais pas  la base porte l dessus montrait que la nouvelle formule ne passait pas chez certaines personnes  cause du ph de leur estomac qui variait compar  la moyenne. Bref dsol je me disperse... donc sur cette tude sur le vaccin contre l'hpatite B (que j'ai fait aussi) FB me colle information partiellement vraie et me balance un fact check du monde accol, donc en fait ils s'autovalident les uns les autres, sachant que ni FB ni le monde n'a de chercheurs, que ma source est quand mme une revue scientifique connue et srieuse. Alors que j'ai pu en revanche pingler le monde et lib qui publiaient du fake, le monde en avait fait d'ailleurs un beau ds 2005 avec une affaire gare du nord. Alors derrire on comprend mieux pourquoi FB et Twitter ne sont psa mis comme responsables par ces mdias, alors qu'ils savent trs bien pingler des rseaux moins connus quand il y a un terroriste qui passe  l'action (islamiste ou pas), en fait ils s'arrangent les uns les autres et je suis sr qu'en grattant on va trouver pourquoi... dj on sait que lorsque l'Australie a voulu faire payer Google pour rmunrer les mdias a a ch... Et pourtant en effet (et j'tais contre cette taxe mais maintenant que je vois quelle orientation tout a prend, je suis pour) Google se fait du fric par les recherches que gnre l'actualit. Et il doit y'avoir des deals locaux pour certains journaux qui vont se charger de dmolir un rseau social concurrent en collant la trouille. Ca doit faire une semaine que je suis sur gab je n'ai pas vu le poil d'un no nazi, je n'ai t agress par personne alors que le moindre post me vaut des heures d'emmerdes (alors mme que je suis pour la cause animale, gay friendly, pro avortement, etc... qu'est ce que a serait sinon)

Bref il y a encore de quoi gratter, pour moi on a un beau Katamari qiu s'est form.

----------


## JackIsJack

Mise en condition  :  tu es un utilisateur de Parler, tu es pro-trump, tu veux une amrique forte et souveraine, et... tu apprends que Parler est soutenue par la Russie... What.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La suspension des comptes Facebook et Instagram de Donald Trump serait dfinitive, * 
*Facebook n'aurait pas l'intention de les rtablir aprs son dpart de la Maison Blanche   * 

Plus tt ce mois-ci, Facebook a procd au blocage des comptes Facebook et Instagram de Donald Trump sur une dure de 24 heures. Le lendemain, Facebook s'est ravis en optant pour un blocage d'une dure indtermine et pendant  au moins les deux prochaines semaines,  jusqu' ce que la transition pacifique du pouvoir soit termine , selon les propos du PDG de Facebook, Mark Zuckerberg.

Zuckerberg a reconnu quau fil des annes Facebook a parfois retir le contenu publi par Trump ou tiquet ses publications lorsqu'elles violaient ses politiques, tout en prcisant que Trump pouvait  utiliser notre plateforme conformment  nos propres rgles .  Nous avons fait cela parce que nous pensons que le public a le droit d'avoir le plus large accs possible au discours politique, mme controvers , a crit Zuckerberg.  Mais le contexte actuel est maintenant fondamentalement diffrent, impliquant l'utilisation de notre plateforme pour inciter  une insurrection violente contre un gouvernement dmocratiquement lu  :

 Les vnements choquants des dernires 24 heures dmontrent clairement que le prsident Donald Trump a l'intention d'utiliser le temps qu'il lui reste pour saper la transition pacifique et lgale du pouvoir  son successeur lu, Joe Biden.

 Sa dcision d'utiliser sa plateforme pour tolrer plutt que condamner les actions de ses partisans au Capitole a  juste titre drang les gens aux tats-Unis et dans le monde. Nous avons supprim ces dclarations hier parce que nous avons estim que leur effet - et probablement leur intention - serait de provoquer de nouvelles violences.

 Suite  la certification des rsultats des lections par le Congrs, la priorit pour l'ensemble du pays doit dsormais tre de faire en sorte que les 13 jours restants et les jours aprs l'investiture se droulent dans le calme et conformment aux normes dmocratiques tablies.

 Au cours des dernires annes, nous avons permis au prsident Trump d'utiliser notre plateforme conformment  nos propres rgles, supprimant parfois du contenu ou tiquetant ses publications lorsqu'elles enfreignent nos politiques. Nous l'avons fait parce que nous croyons que le public a le droit d'accder le plus largement possible au discours politique, mme controvers. Mais le contexte actuel est maintenant fondamentalement diffrent, impliquant l'utilisation de notre plateforme pour inciter  une insurrection violente contre un gouvernement dmocratiquement lu.

 Nous pensons que les risques de permettre au prsident de continuer  utiliser nos services pendant cette priode sont tout simplement trop grands. Par consquent, nous tendons le blocage que nous avons plac sur ses comptes Facebook et Instagram indfiniment et pendant au moins les deux prochaines semaines jusqu' ce que la transition pacifique du pouvoir soit termine . 

Zuckerberg a reconnu quau fil des annes Facebook a parfois retir le contenu publi par Trump ou tiquet ses publications lorsqu'elles violaient ses politiques, tout en prcisant que Trump pouvait  utiliser notre plateforme conformment  nos propres rgles .  Nous avons fait cela parce que nous pensons que le public a le droit d'avoir le plus large accs possible au discours politique, mme controvers , a crit Zuckerberg.  Mais le contexte actuel est maintenant fondamentalement diffrent, impliquant l'utilisation de notre plateforme pour inciter  une insurrection violente contre un gouvernement dmocratiquement lu .

 La haine, la division et le sectarisme que Trump et son administration ont enflamms ne se dissiperont pas immdiatement avec le prochain changement de pouvoir , selon la dclaration.  Facebook doit bannir dfinitivement Trump et prendre des mesures contre ses facilitateurs et allis qui continuent  utiliser la plateforme pour inciter  la violence et diffuser des informations dangereuses .


*Comme Twitter, Facebook pourrait ne pas rtablir le compte de Donald Trump*

De son ct, Twitter a dcid de suspendre dfinitivement le compte de Donald Trump. Dans un billet, le rseau social indique :

 Aprs un examen attentif des rcents Tweets du compte @realDonaldTrump et du contexte qui les entoure  en particulier la manire dont ils sont reus et interprts sur et hors de Twitter  nous avons suspendu dfinitivement le compte en raison du risque d'incitation  la violence.

 Dans le contexte des vnements horribles de cette semaine, nous avons clairement indiqu mercredi que des violations supplmentaires des rgles de Twitter entraneraient potentiellement cette ligne de conduite. Notre cadre dintrt public existe pour permettre au public dentendre directement les reprsentants lus et les dirigeants mondiaux. Il repose sur le principe que le peuple a le droit de demander des comptes au pouvoir.

 Cependant, nous avons clairement indiqu il y a des annes que ces comptes ne sont pas entirement au-dessus de nos rgles et ne peuvent pas utiliser Twitter pour inciter  la violence, entre autres. Nous continuerons de faire preuve de transparence concernant nos politiques et leur application .

Comment Twitter en est parvenu  cette conclusion ? Le rseau social explique :

 Nous avons valu les deux Tweets mentionns ci-dessus dans le cadre de notre politique de glorification de la violence, qui vise  empcher la glorification de la violence qui pourrait inspirer d'autres personnes  reproduire des actes de violence et avons dtermin qu'ils taient trs susceptibles d'encourager et d'inspirer les gens  reproduire les actes criminels qui ont eu lieu au Capitole amricain le 6 janvier 2021.

 Cette dtermination repose sur un certain nombre de facteurs, notamment :
La dclaration du prsident Trump selon laquelle il ne participera pas  l'inauguration est reue par un certain nombre de ses partisans comme une confirmation supplmentaire que l'lection n'tait pas lgitime et est considre comme un refus de sa revendication prcdente faite via deux tweets par son chef de cabinet adjoint, Dan Scavino, qu'il y aurait une  transition ordonne  le 20 janvier.Le deuxime Tweet peut galement servir d'encouragement  ceux qui considrent potentiellement des actes de violence  l'inauguration seraient  srs  dans la mesure o Donald Trump ne sera pas prsent.L'utilisation des mots  American Patriots  pour dcrire certains de ses partisans est galement interprte comme un soutien  ceux qui commettent des actes de violence au Capitole amricain.La mention de ses partisans ayant une  voix gante qui va retentir longtemps dans le futur  et  qu'ils ne seront ni mpriss ni traits injustement de quelque manire !  est interprt comme une indication supplmentaire que le prsident Trump ne prvoit pas de faciliter une  transition ordonne  et qu'il envisage plutt de continuer  soutenir, autonomiser et protger ceux qui croient qu'il a remport l'lection.Les plans de futures manifestations armes ont dj commenc  prolifrer sur et hors de Twitter, y compris une proposition d'attaque secondaire contre le Capitole amricain et les btiments du Capitole de l'tat le 17 janvier 2021.
 En tant que telle, notre dtermination est que les deux Tweets ci-dessus sont susceptibles d'inspirer d'autres personnes  reproduire les actes de violence qui ont eu lieu le 6 janvier 2021, et qu'il existe de nombreux indicateurs indiquant qu'ils sont reus et compris comme un encouragement  le faire .

Rcemment, des sources proches des projets de l'entreprise ont dclar que Facebook n'a pas de plan en place pour lever la suspension indfinie du compte Facebook du prsident Donald Trump aprs son dpart de la Maison Blanche ce mercredi 20 janvier. La suspension du compte de Trump sera dfinitive, ont dclar les sources, et aucun plan n'est actuellement en place pour la lever. 

Source : NBC News

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la dcision de Facebook ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::   Ici ce n'est pas la Chine , des experts indiquent que Trump n'a aucune autorit lgale pour fermer Twitter.  Il est clair qu'il est en train d'intimider Twitter pour diffuser ce qu'il veut 
 ::fleche::  Un ingnieur de Facebook dcide de dmissionner en guise de protestation. Il accuse la socit de  profiter de la haine aux tats-Unis et dans le monde  et indique ne plus vouloir y contribuer
 ::fleche::  Le compte Twitter de Donald Trump pirat ! Victor Gevers, un chercheur nerlandais, affirme avoir eu accs au compte du prsident amricain, mais Twitter et la Maison Blanche nient ces allgations
 ::fleche::  Le prsident US a menac de  rglementer  ou de  fermer  des plateformes de rseaux sociaux, aprs que ses tweets ont t marqus comme vhiculant des informations non vrifies

----------


## Ryu2000

> Que pensez-vous de la dcision de Facebook ?


Facebook, Twitter, Wikipedia, bannissent certaines personnes, mais d'habitude ils font a discrtement.
Il y a une stratgie qui consiste  rendre quelqu'un invisible, plus personne n'en parle, on l'empche de s'exprimer, en esprant que les gens l'oublient. Je crois que a s'appelle "omerta mdiatique".




> Sa dcision d'utiliser sa plateforme pour tolrer plutt que condamner les actions de ses partisans au Capitole a  juste titre drang les gens aux tats-Unis et dans le monde. Nous avons supprim ces dclarations hier parce que nous avons estim que leur effet - et probablement leur intention - serait de provoquer de nouvelles violences.


J'aimerais bien voir les messages en question, parce que a ne colle pas cette histoire :
Donald Trump condamne l'attaque du Capitole et promet une transition sans accrocs

Trump n'a aucun intrt  ce que des gens foutent le bordel, c'est contre productif. Ceux qui ont attaqus le Capitol ont renforcs le parti dmocrate.
Les gens sont contents parce que Trump s'en va, mais on verra ce que a va donner 4 ans de Biden, a ne risque pas d'tre gnial.

----------


## Anselme45

Si par hasard Trump revenait au pouvoir dans 4 ans, les courageux dirigeants de Facebook et Instagram se dpcheront de transformer leur dcision "dfinitive" en un "on s'excuse Monsieur le prsident, ce sont ces horribles dmocrates qui nous ont impos cette horrible dcision"  ::mouarf::

----------


## daerlnaxe

De toute faon c'est de l'intox h24, ce matin encore sur CNEWS un mec disait que TRump avait soutenu les White Supremacist j'avais une vido ou on a les dates chronologiques de ces communiqus il n'a jamais soutenu et mieux  chaque interview il s'est dissoci mais l'interview d'aprs comme les chroniques politiques faisaient semblant qu'il ne l'avait pas fait. En fait c'est le mme mensonge martel  l'envi, pour en faire une vrit. Et quand on possde des journaux, des rseaux sociaux on arrive trs bien  manipuler comme a. Pas besoin d'ingrence de la Chine ou des USA.

Je reviens aussi sur cette manire de faire "disparaitre" les gens, a a t mon cas quand j'ai voulu reprendre mon anonymat sur FB, il a dtect en un temps record, moins de 48h et m'a d'abord rendu invisible le compte et des mois plus tard me l'a sucr, je voulais faire progressivement ma transition. En effet historiquement j'tais sous le mme pseudo quand j'avais cr mon premier compte c'est lui qui m'a oblig  mettre ma relle identit, FB avait fait sa crise  un moment. Il tait revenu dessus mais les gens qui ont t forcs, reoivent un message d'erreur ds qu'ils veulent modifier leur identit pour un pseudo. Il y a ce flicage permanent, le pire c'est que je ne fait que publier en plus de ma vie, des articles de la presse mainstream sur de l'inscurit au quotidien, du Onfray.. pas des trucs du fin fond du Mississipi. J'ai aussi racont la censure d'un post rcent sur le covid alors que c'tait la publication directe de la directrice du CDC.... En passant on reproche  Trump la gestion du Covid mais ce sont les dmocrates qui ont gueul quand il a commenc  vouloir bloquer certains pays touchs au niveau des frontires, ils ont gueul contre le confinement y'a mme Munsk (bon il tait dmocrate l il me semble mais en fait il change une anne sur deux je crois) qui a piqu sa crise. Donc je me suis rendu compte qu'ils m'avaient fait a sur une autre tude, en 2018 sans me prvenir.. Et renvoyant vers un "fact chek" du journal le monde. Juste le monde qui a de nombreuses reprises s'est ridiculis en balanant des infox... donc il y a aussi un peu une connivence quelque part, pourquoi renvoyer vers un organe de presse prcis, en cas de "fake news" (et a n'en est pas une c'est une tude sur Lancet). Donc quelque part il y a des arrangements aussi sachant que le monde se charge de dtruire les opposants de Facebook et Twitter en les affiliant rgulirement aux actes que certains membres ont fait. Si on regarde FB et Twitter, ne serait ce que mcaniquement en fait ils sont forcment associables alors  beaucoup de tueurs, violeurs, sans parler des terroristes, simplement parce que c'est l o il y a la masse... Mais la presse en parle bien moins quand en revanche elle adore bien le faire pour Tlgram, Signal, Gab (bon gab je connais mal j'y suis depuis une semaine mais j'ai rien vu en fait), suppute pour Parler... etc.

Mais bref, pour FB hier je me suis rendu compte en fait que dans mes publications de 2018 plus d'une dizaine avaient t viscres. Il n'y a rien dedans.. des gens m'ont rpondu, certains ont lik, donc il y a bien eu quelque chose... Mais Facebook a vid le contenu tout en laissant le post, et n'a jamais prvenu. Tout ce contenu est en prime "priv", je ne suis pas du genre  faire des appels  la haine ou l'apologie de crimes, donc vraiment .... Mystre. Mais voil donc ce que se permet de faire fb des donnes, des gens, en toute impunit... Quelque part il y a arnaque car celui qui vient dans son espace priv s'attend  conserver ce qu'il y poste, comme un marqueur dans sa vie, et a a toujours t avanc ainsi et non comme phmre.

----------


## Fagus

a va bientt tre difficile de critiquer le systme de censure sociale en Chine depuis l'occident.

- mdia non politiquement correct ou qui ne plait pas aux GAFAM : chute dans le classement des rsultats puis coupure de l'app et du serveur
- expression d'une pense non mainstream sur (twitter, facebook, autre) : mise en  invisibilit du compte ou bannissement  vie, mme pour un prsident, alors un justiciable de base...
- suspicion de ressemblance  quelqu'un sur une manifestation non autorise : bannissement de tous les comptes numriques notamment les sites de rencontre.

Non en fait tout va bien, il suffit de devenir Amish pour retrouver une vie normale.

----------


## walfrat

> a va bientt tre difficile de critiquer le systme de censure sociale en Chine depuis l'occident.
> 
> - mdia non politiquement correct ou qui ne plait pas aux GAFAM : chute dans le classement des rsultats puis coupure de l'app et du serveur
> - expression d'une pense non mainstream sur (twitter, facebook, autre) : mise en  invisibilit du compte ou bannissement  vie, mme pour un prsident, alors un justiciable de base...
> - suspicion de ressemblance  quelqu'un sur une manifestation non autorise : bannissement de tous les comptes numriques notamment les sites de rencontre.
> 
> Non en fait tout va bien, il suffit de devenir Amish pour retrouver une vie normale.


Je trouve l'exemple de Trump peu pertinent, son comportement sur Twitter peut largement entran des sanctions.

https://www.buzzworthy.com/gallery/3...-trump-tweets/

Je pense que si je balance ne serait-ce qu'un tweet  la Trump sur les femmes sur Twitter en France, je pourrais avoir de sacrs ennuis. Et largement plutt que le bannissement du compte de Trump.

Pour le manque de discrtion de FB/TWitter : s'il avaient invisibilis le compte, ce serait vu tout de suite, et a aurait t encore plus critiqu, autant assumer et bannir le compte directement. On pourrait discuter du bannissement du compte de Trump, mais sur la manire, je leur donne raison.

Ensuite on pourrait discuter de "expression d'une pense non mainstream". Genre quoi ? La terre plate ? Etre pour ou contre le capitalisme ? L'existence ou non du rchauffement climatique ? Des comptes de propagations de fake news a but politique ?
Je peux mettre tellement de case dans ton "non mainstream" que je peux juste pas considr cet argument comme pertinent.

Pour le politiquement correct je suis d'accord en revanche.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Un juge refuse de rtablir Parler aprs sa fermeture par Amazon Web Services,*
*Amazon n'a pas  hberger de  contenu abusif et violent* 

Parler, une plateforme de mdias sociaux populaire auprs de l'extrme droite, ne sera pas immdiatement rtablir en ligne - en tout cas pas via Amazon Web Services (AWS) - aprs sa fermeture il y a plus dune dizaine de jours. Un juge fdral a rejet jeudi la demande d'injonction prliminaire de Parler contre Amazon Web Services, faisant chouer la tentative du rseau social de revenir rapidement sur la plateforme d'hbergement d'Amazon. L'entreprise a poursuivi Amazon pour son interdiction, en allguant que la suspension de la plateforme tait en violation de la loi antitrust et enfreignait un accord contractuel.

Parler, qui se prsente comme une alternative conservatrice  Twitter et Facebook, avait demand une ordonnance du tribunal exigeant qu'Amazon rtablisse son service d'hbergement Web en attendant un procs complet. Mais  Parler est loin d'avoir dmontr, comme il le devrait, qu'il a soulev de srieuses questions quant au bien-fond de ses revendications  et il n'a pas russi  prouver  que la balance des actions penche en sa faveur, et encore moins fortement ; ou que l'intrt public rside dans l'octroi de l'injonction , a dclar la dcision de la juge Barbara Jacobs Rothstein au tribunal de district amricain pour le District Ouest de Washington.

Parler pourrait encore l'emporter dans cette affaire, mais il ne sera pas rintgr au service d'Amazon dans l'intervalle. Parler a galement accus Amazon de conspiration dans la restriction du commerce et d'interfrence dlictueuse avec l'attente des entreprises. Dans une dclaration, Jeffrey Wernick, le COO de Parler, a dclar que le fait que Rothstein n'ait pas rejet l'affaire d'emble tait remarquable.  Nous restons confiants que nous allons finalement l'emporter dans l'affaire principale , a-t-il dclar.


Parler a attir les partisans de l'ancien prsident Donald Trump, qui a fait lobjet de suspension puis de retrait dfinitif sur les grands sites comme Facebook et Twitter aprs les vnements du Capitole. Mais peu aprs l'attaque du 6 janvier, Parler a commenc  ressentir la pression. Tout d'abord, Google et Apple l'ont banni de leurs magasins d'applications, ce qui a rendu le tlchargement de l'application presque impossible. Ensuite, le service d'hbergement d'Amazon, Amazon Web Services, a ferm le compte de Parler, aprs avoir averti la socit  plusieurs reprises, daprs Amazon. Cest alors que la socit a poursuivi Amazon. 

AWS a ripost un jour aprs. On peut lire dans le dossier dAmazon :  Cette affaire n'a pas pour but de supprimer des discours ou d'touffer des points de vue. Il ne s'agit pas d'une conspiration visant  restreindre le commerce. Il s'agit plutt de la rticence et de l'incapacit dmontres de Parler  retirer des serveurs d'Amazon Web Services les contenus qui menacent la scurit publique, par exemple, en incitant et en planifiant le viol, la torture et l'assassinat d'agents publics et de citoyens. Il n'existe aucune base juridique dans les accords avec les clients d'AWS ou autre pour obliger AWS  hberger des contenus de cette nature . 

 AWS conteste les plaintes, affirmant que c'est Parler, et non AWS, qui a viol les termes de l'accord des parties, et en particulier la politique d'utilisation acceptable d'AWS, qui interdit l'utilisation "illgale, nuisible ou offensive" des services d'AWS , a crit Rothstein dans sa dcision. 

En se dfendant contre le procs, Amazon a considr qu'il s'agissait d'un simple cas de rupture de contrat. La socit a signal des dizaines de posts prnant la violence, ce qui est contraire  sa politique, et Parler n'a pas supprim ces posts, selon les avocats d'Amazon. Parmi les messages cits par Amazon figurent des menaces violentes  l'encontre de Jack Dorsey de Twitter et de Mark Zuckerberg de Facebook. Certains messages souhaitaient activement une guerre raciale et le meurtre de personnes noires et juives ; prnaient le meurtre de plusieurs activistes et politiciens tels que Stacey Abrams, la reprsentante dmocrate Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, et l'ancien prsident Barack Obama.

*Les affirmations de Parler sont faibles et l'argument de la rupture du contrat  a chou* 

En dfendant sa dcision d'exclure Parler de ses services Web, Amazon a fait rfrence  la section 230 du Communications Decency Act, la loi fdrale de 1996 trs controverse qui empche les gens de poursuivre les socits dInternet pour ce que les utilisateurs publient. La loi permet galement aux entreprises technologiques de crer et de faire respecter des rgles sur ce qui est autoris et interdit sur leurs sites.  C'est prcisment ce qu'AWS a fait ici : il a supprim l'accs  des contenus qu'il considrait comme "excessivement violents" et "harcelants" , ont crit les avocats d'Amazon dans une soumission au tribunal.

La dcision de rejet par Rothstein de la motion de Parler dit que  Bien que Parler n'ait pas encore eu l'occasion de procder  une enqute, les preuves qu'il a prsentes  l'appui de la demande [loi Sherman] sont  la fois de plus en plus lgres et contestes par AWS. Il est important de noter que Parler n'a soumis aucune preuve qu'AWS et Twitter ont agi ensemble intentionnellement - ou mme pas du tout - pour restreindre le commerce .

Parler a affirm qu' en mettant fin  l'activit de Parler mais en laissant Twitter tranquille malgr le comportement identique des utilisateurs des deux sites, AWS rvle que les raisons qu'elle a exprimes pour suspendre le compte de Parler ne sont qu'un prtexte . Mais Rothstein a soulign que  Parler et Twitter ne sont pas dans la mme situation, car AWS ne fournit pas de services d'hbergement en ligne  Twitter .

La plainte pour rupture de contrat de Parler est tout aussi faible, a crit Rothstein. Parler n'a pas ni qu'il tait en violation de son accord avec Amazon au moment de la rsiliation du service, et l'accord avec le client  donne  AWS le droit de suspendre ou de rsilier, immdiatement aprs notification, en cas de violation de Parler , a crit Rothstein.

En ce qui concerne la plainte pour ingrence dlictuelle,  Parler n'a pas russi  allguer des faits de base qui soutiendraient plusieurs lments de cette plainte  et  n'a pas russi  soulever plus que la moindre spculation sur le fait que les actions d'AWS ont t prises dans un but ou par des moyens inappropris , a crit le juge.

Si Amazon tait oblig de rtablir les services de Parler maintenant, avant que Parler ne dploie un systme de modration plus efficace, le rsultat serait  la poursuite de la publication du type de contenu abusif et violent qui a caus la fermeture de Parler par AWS en premier lieu , a retenu le jugement avant de poursuivre :

 La Cour rejette explicitement toute suggestion selon laquelle l'quilibre des actions ou l'intrt public favorise l'obligation pour AWS d'hberger le type de contenu abusif et violent en cause dans cette affaire, en particulier  la lumire des rcentes meutes au Capitole amricain. Cet vnement a t un rappel tragique que la rhtorique incendiaire peut - plus rapidement et plus facilement que beaucoup d'entre nous ne l'auraient espr - transformer une manifestation lgale en une insurrection violente .

Parler, qui est financ en partie par Rebekah Mercer, une donatrice majeure de l'ancien prsident Donald Trump, a discut de l'hbergement de ses propres serveurs et de la prise en charge de son propre hbergement Web, a rapport NPR. Trump a galement lanc l'ide de lancer son propre service de mdias sociaux aprs que Twitter l'ait dfinitivement suspendu.

David Groesbeck, un avocat reprsentant Parler, a dclar au tribunal que l'espoir de la socit de trouver rapidement un nouveau service d'hbergement Web ne s'est pas ralis, crant une situation dsastreuse qui, selon le PDG de Parler, pourrait entraner la mort du site.  La notorit et les retombes de la rupture ont chass les partenaires commerciaux actuels et potentiels, frustrant totalement les plans de pr-rsiliation de Parler pour remplacer et rcuprer rapidement d'AWS , a crit Groesbeck.

*Laffaire Parler a fait sortir de l'ombre le contrle des hbergeurs Web sur Internet*

Les chercheurs en dsinformation ont dclar que la fermeture de Parler par Amazon  a limin un lieu de rassemblement essentiel pour le partage et la discussion des conspirations lies aux lections que Trump a souvent attiss, a rapport NPR.

 La raison pour laquelle nous connaissons ce dni de service de la part des entreprises est qu'il n'y a vraiment pas d'autres leviers possibles pour empcher ce groupe de personnes de se rassembler et de tenter de nouveau ceci ou de tenter quelque chose d'autre qui est tout aussi dangereux , a dclar Joan Donovan, une experte en extrmisme en ligne  Harvard.  Il sera trs important que lorsqu'ils prendront ces dcisions, ils s'y tiendront et qu'ils ne les feront pas revenir en arrire une fois que le feu sera teint .

Toutefois, pour les experts qui tudient la parole et l'infrastructure en ligne, la situation difficile dans laquelle se trouve Parler rvle  quel point le contrle d'Internet est confi aux hbergeurs Web, une partie des acteurs du Web hors de vue qui a le pouvoir de dcider quels sites vivent ou meurent.  Les entrailles du Web que personne ne veut jamais voir, ni traiter, ni penser , c'est ainsi que Greg Falco, chercheur en gestion des risques informatiques  l'Universit de Stanford, dcrit ces fournisseurs de services.  C'est une infrastructure essentielle pour notre socit, mais elle a t pousse derrire un rideau .

Ces derniers mois, les plus grandes socits de mdias sociaux ont trac des lignes plus claires autour des limites de la libert d'expression en ligne. Et  la suite de l'attaque du Capitole, elles ont pris des mesures inhabituellement agressives contre des groupes et des comptes qui glorifiaient la violence. Mais, comme le montre le cas de Parler, la pression exerce sur les socits de mdias sociaux pour qu'elles contrlent le contenu sur leurs plateformes est partage par les socits d'hbergement de sites Web.

 La question devient dlicate : quand peut-on rellement mettre quelqu'un  terre ? C'est vraiment un territoire gris , a dclar Falco.  La ralit est que cela revient  comprendre quand cela attire l'attention du public, quand il y a rellement des implications physiques .

Et il est difficile de trouver un exemple plus frappant que l'insurrection au Capitole, lorsque des hordes d'meutiers se sont tournes vers Parler et d'autres sites alternatifs pour poster des vidos de vandalisme, de dommages matriels et d'autres violences, comme les mdias l'ont longuement document rcemment.

 Lorsque vous avez quelque chose qui est apparemment violent ou qui provoque une autre crise ou tragdie dans le monde, c'est l que l'infrastructure du Web a tendance  sortir de l'ombre , a dclar Dave Temkin, un ancien cadre de Netflix qui a supervis la gestion des serveurs de la socit.

Evelyn Douek, professeur  la facult de droit de Harvard, prdit que de nouvelles batailles pour la parole en ligne vont clater entre les sites qui choisissent une approche non interventionniste et les hbergeurs qui exigent une position plus agressive. Et cela l'inquite.  Est-ce le bon endroit pour que la modration du contenu ait lieu ?  demande Douek.  Il est plus difficile de rendre ces choix responsables quand on ne sait mme pas qui les fait ou pourquoi ils sont faits .

L'avenir de Parler reste incertain, bien qu'une grande partie de son contenu utilisateur ait t sauvegarde par des archivistes avant d'tre supprime. Le PDG John Matze a dclar  Fox News que la plateforme sapprtait   revenir en force , et sa page d'accueil a t relance avec la promesse de  rsoudre tout dfi qui se prsente  nous et de vous accueillir tous  nouveau bientt . Cependant, le rseau lui-mme reste hors ligne.

Source : La dcision du juge

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la dcision du juge ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Parler pourrait gagner dans le procs principal ?
 ::fleche::  Quel avenir imaginez-vous pour le rseau social ? 

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Bumble, Tinder, Match et d'autres applications de rencontre bannissent les comptes des meutiers du Capitole, notamment des comptes qui ont t signals par d'autres utilisateurs
 ::fleche::  Parler poursuit Amazon, allguant des violations de la lgislation antitrust, aprs que le gant du e-commerce a interdit l'application de mdias sociaux d'extrme droite d'AWS
 ::fleche::  Le vol de 2 ordinateurs lors de l'attaque du Capitole soulve des inquitudes quant  la scurit des informations,  L'ordinateur portable doit avoir au moins un accs qui pourrait tre exploit 
 ::fleche::  L'meute du Capitole est un cauchemar en matire de cyberscurit, le  pire des scnarios  pour la cyberscurit du gouvernement amricain, selon un expert en scurit

----------


## Invit

Je suis pas un expert dans le domaine, mais pour ce que j'en sais, un hbergeur n'est pas responsable du contenu qu'il hberge, a condition qu'il ne traite aucun de ses hbergs diffremment l'un de l'autre notamment en matire de rfrencement (Auquel cas, il n'est pas simple hbergeur, mais diteur de contenu)

Alors, AWS ? diteur ou hbergeur ? Youtube n'a pas t sanctionn pour les contenus nocifs sur sa plateforme, ce sont les rgies publicitaires qui contrlent ce sur quoi on voit leurs annonces, et qui ont fait pression. Pas de matire lgale, ici, que du pognon.

----------


## Nancy Rey

*PayPal ferme le compte de lagent immobilier, Jenna Ryan, accus d'avoir particip  lmeute au Capitole,* 
*elle collectait des fonds pour couvrir les frais de justice occasionns par son arrestation*

Un agent immobilier du Texas qui a pris un jet priv pour se rendre  l'meute au Capitole amricain est empch d'utiliser PayPal pour accepter des dons. Jennifer Ryan, qui se fait appeler Jenna Ryan sur les mdias sociaux, a t inculpe la semaine dernire aprs que les autorits fdrales ont dclar qu'elle avait pntr dans le Capitole le 6 janvier avec d'autres partisans de Donald Trump, alors prsident des tats-Unis. L'agent immobilier bas  Dallas a t accus de conduite inapproprie sur les terrains du Capitole et d'avoir pntr ou sjourn sciemment dans un btiment ou un terrain interdit sans y avoir pntr lgalement.

Jenna Ryan, qui a t arrte la semaine dernire, a demand de l'aide  ses followers de Twitter jeudi aprs-midi, partageant un lien vers un compte PayPal o les supporters pouvaient offrir un don. Dans un tweet, Ryan a dclar :  J'accepte des dons pour payer les frais de justice et les pertes dues  mon arrestation et aux accusations portes par le FBI  et a ensuite affirm avoir rcolt 1000 dollars.


Jeudi soir, PayPal avait ferm le compte, selon Kim Eichorn, un porte-parole de PayPal.  PayPal a une politique qui permet de collecter des fonds  des fins de dfense juridique. PayPal examine minutieusement les comptes et si nous apprenons que des fonds sont utiliss  d'autres fins que la dfense juridique, le compte sera soumis  une fermeture immdiate. Nous pouvons confirmer que le compte en question a t ferm , a dclar Eichorn dans un courriel. PayPal permet galement de collecter des fonds pour des organismes de bienfaisance enregistrs et vrifis sur sa plateforme PayPal Giving Fund.

Ryan est l'un des 125 manifestants qui ont t arrts pour des crimes fdraux pour avoir particip aux meutes du Capitole. Selon les documents d'accusation, Ryan a post sur Facebook une vido de 21 minutes la montrant en train de marcher avec un groupe vers le btiment du Capitole. Dans un message maintenant supprim, Ryan s'est filme entrant dans le btiment par la rotonde et disant :  La vie ou la mort, cela n'a pas d'importance. C'est parti . Aprs lattaque, Ryan a tweet :  Nous venons de prendre d'assaut la capitale. C'tait l'un des meilleurs jours de ma vie . Cinq personnes sont mortes pendant la brche, dont un officier de police du Capitole.

Lors d'une interview, Ryan a dclar qu'elle tait alle au Capitole parce qu'elle pensait que l'lection tait truque, mais a ni avoir pris part  la violence.  Je me suis dit : je ne veux pas tre ici et je suis sortie du Capitole. Ils ont continu et je me suis dit que je n'allais pas faire partie de a, quoi que ce soit. Dailleurs, j'tais juste l pour documenter  partir de ce moment parce que je voyais vraiment a comme une protestation , a-t-elle dclar. Dans une autre interview accorde en dbut de semaine, Ryan a demand en vain  l'ancien prsident Donald J. Trump de lui accorder sa grce, affirmant qu'elle tait alle  Washington D.C parce qu'elle  faisait ce qu'il nous demandait .  J'avais l'impression de suivre mon prsident. Je suivais ce que nous tions appels  faire. Il nous a demand de prendre l'avion pour y aller. Il nous a demand d'tre l , a dclar Ryan.

Dans un courriel, Ryan a dit qu'elle tait  stupfaite  et qu'elle tait cliente de PayPal depuis 20 ans.  Mon compte a t annul sans aucun avertissement ni rien , a dclar Ryan, ajoutant que  les gens qui ont des croyances patriotiques diffrentes de celles d'endroits comme PayPal auront besoin de leur propre systme d'argent et de commerce . La socit avait auparavant ferm le compte d'un site web de droite et d'une plateforme de collecte de fonds qui acceptait les dons des personnes qui se rendaient  Washington, DC, pour les vnements du 6 janvier. 

*Une photo de Jenna Ryan posant devant le Capitole.* 

PayPal rejoint d'autres entreprises de technologie qui ont fait tomber les comptes des politiciens et des gens ordinaires impliqus dans les meutes du Capitole. Facebook, Twitter, YouTube et d'autres plateformes de mdias sociaux ont suspendu des comptes appartenant  l'ancien prsident Donald Trump, car ils craignaient qu'il n'ait tolr la violence au Capitole. Amazon a suspendu ses services d'hbergement web pour la plateforme de mdias sociaux Parler en raison de la violence des messages posts sur l'application, et Shopify a retir son soutien aux magasins en ligne vendant des marchandises pour la campagne de Donald Trump et l'organisation commerciale.

Sources : Dclaration FBI, Twitter

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous?  ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous cette dcision est-elle justifie ?
 ::fleche::   votre avis, dans cette affaire, les conditions dutilisations de PayPal ont-elles t violes ?


*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  La suspension des comptes Facebook et Instagram de Donald Trump serait dfinitive Facebook n'aurait pas l'intention de les rtablir aprs son dpart de la Maison Blanche

 ::fleche::  Twitter suspend dfinitivement le compte de Donald Trump. Le rseau social estime que les messages qu'il a publis rcemment reprsentent un risque d'incitation  la violence

 ::fleche::  La suspension dfinitive du compte de Donald Trump par Twitter oppose la France et l'Allemagne  la plateforme, qui se justifie par la ncessit de lutter contre l'incitation  la violence

 ::fleche::   Ici ce n'est pas la Chine , des experts indiquent que Trump n'a aucune autorit lgale pour fermer Twitter.  Il est clair qu'il est en train d'intimider Twitter pour diffuser ce qu'il veut

----------


## Steinvikel

Aux USA, il n'y a pas de prsemption d'inocence, et vous tes jug par les fournisseurs de services ...ensuite seulement il est possible d'attenter un procs. ^^'
Elle le dcouvre  ses dpends.

----------


## Arya Nawel

C'est drle de voir comment le capitalisme travaille contre vous quand vous essayez de renverser votre gouvernement

----------


## walfrat

Aux USA les amendes sont beaucoup plus sals qu'en France aussi, s'ils se faisaient poursuivre pour avoir "supporter une insurrection" les plateformes paieraient des amendes probablement en milliards.

----------


## Arya Nawel

N'oubliez pas, mesdames et messieurs, que PayPal n'est PAS une banque. Vois ne bnficiez pas des mme protections des consommateurs, comme je semble m'en souvenir.

----------


## stardeath

> N'oubliez pas, mesdames et messieurs, que PayPal n'est PAS une banque. Vois ne bnficiez pas des mme protections des consommateurs, comme je semble m'en souvenir.


il y a dj eu des cas de banques qui ont vir leurs clients  cause de positions politiques, et je ne parle mme pas de boite genre visa ou mastercard qui ont dj plusieurs casseroles au cul.
de plus, je n'ai pas connaissance aux usa de protections des consommateurs telles qu'elles existent en france.

----------


## el_slapper

> Aux USA, il n'y a pas de prsemption d'inocence, et vous tes jug par les fournisseurs de services ...ensuite seulement il est possible d'attenter un procs. ^^'
> Elle le dcouvre  ses dpends.


Je ne pleurerais pas sur ces rigolos qui ont cru qu'ils pouvaient renverser un gouvernement impunment - et la culpabilit est superfacile  prouver (il suffit d'avoir une image ou une vido qui les montre dans le capitole, et hop, le dlit de pntration dans un btiment fdral est prouv. Juste a, a risque jusqu' 180 jours).

Mais ce n'est pas  des oprateurs privs d'arriver  cette conclusion. On leur demande de le faire quand c'est des adversaires politiques, et pas quand c'est des amis politique (et a marche dans les deux sens, hein). On arrive l aux limites de l'conomie "disruptive" prne par les startups californiennes depuis pas loin de 20 ans, et qui se vante de faire fi des rglementations en vigueur. D'une certaine manire, les vnements du 6 janvier sont aussi leur enfant (alors que la plupart de ces boites taient opposes  Trump...)

C'est le serpent qui se mord la queue. Les rpublicains ont pouss  la drglementation et  la concentration des mdias, ce qui a cr une nouvelle caste de nouveaux mdias, qui a d'abord servi sans vraiment le vouloir les intrts des rpublicains (sans mdias sociaux, Trump n'avait aucune chance en 2016 - mais il a su les utiliser mieux que quiconque, ce qui lui a donn un avantage dcisif), et qui ont ensuite servi  leur corps dfendant des gens encore plus  droite que les rpublicains (Tea party d'abord, QAnon ensuite), qui ont pouss le parti rpublicain  presque gagner l'lections de 2020 (a se joue  rien, alors que la situation tait trs mauvaise pour les tenants, covid oblige), mais l'ont ensuite pouss  commettre une erreur historique, en s'charpant sur la validit des lections (avec comme point d'orgue la mi-dcembre, quand le tout puissant Mitch McConnell lche Trump et reconnait Biden comme vainqueur), puis en poussant ses partisans  une tentative de coup d'tat aussi insense que dsorganise. Qui a finalement pouss tous ces gens, qui sont devenus riches et puissants grce au laxisme lgislatif des rpublicains,  taper violemment sur ce qu'est devenu le parti rpublicain. Ce qui est d'une moralit discutable (mme si les rpublicains ont eux aussi beaucoup  se reprocher), et d'une lgalit hasardeuse.

Les dmocrates ont eu beaucoup de chance. Si Trump avait ne serait-ce que dcid d'imprimer des masques "MAGA" au lieu de faire mourir ses partisans en grand nombre, il aurait t rlu facilement, et Joe Biden aurait suivi Al Gore dans les poubelles de l'histoire. Maintenant qu'ils ont les pleins pouvoirs (majorits raduc, mais majorits quand mme, au snat et  la chambre), il leur appartient de mettre de l'ordre dans tout a...et de brider les boites de tech qui viennent de leur faire un sacr cadeau. Pas simple.

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Le site web Faces of the Riot affiche les visages des vidos publies sur Parler suite aux meutes du Capitole,* 
*le site utilise des logiciels open source pour dtecter et extraire chaque visage * 

Un site web conu pour aider  identifier les personnes ayant particip aux meutes du Capitole du 6 janvier a discrtement t mis en ligne au dbut du mois, affichant des milliers de photos de personnes qui auraient particip au sige meurtrier. Le site web, appel Faces of the Riot, comprend prs de 6000 images provenant de vidos tlcharges sur Parler, un site de mdias sociaux populaire auprs des conservateurs. Parler, a rcemment t mis hors ligne pour avoir autoris des messages sur l'insurrection qui a conduit  la mort de cinq personnes. Les images proviennent d'une archive de Parler que les pirates ont cre en grattant les postes et les donnes de localisation des images et des vidos avant qu'elle ne soit mise hors ligne. Les crateurs du site ont utilis un logiciel open source de dtection faciale pour extraire les images de 827 vidos qui ont t postes sur Parler  l'intrieur et  l'extrieur du btiment du Capitole amricain.

Lorsque les pirates ont exploit un bug dans Parler pour tlcharger tous les contenus de la plateforme de mdias sociaux, la semaine dernire, ils ont constat que de nombreuses photos et vidos contenaient des mtadonnes de golocalisation rvlant exactement combien d'utilisateurs du site avaient pris part  l'invasion du btiment du Capitole amricain quelques jours auparavant. Le site web Faces of the Riot est apparu en ligne, ne montrant rien d'autre qu'une vaste grille de plus de 6000 images de visages, chacune d'entre elles tant uniquement marque par une chane de caractres associe  la vido de Parler dans laquelle elle apparat.


 Le crateur du site raconte qu'il a utilis un simple logiciel open source d'apprentissage automatique et de reconnaissance faciale pour dtecter, extraire et dupliquer chaque visage des 827 vidos qui ont t postes sur Parler  l'intrieur et  l'extrieur du Capitole le 6 janvier, le jour o des partisans de Trump ont pris d'assaut le btiment lors d'une meute qui a fait cinq morts. Le crateur de Faces of the Riot dit que son but est de permettre  quiconque de faire le tri facilement parmi les visages extraits de ces vidos pour identifier quelqu'un qu'il pourrait connatre ou reconnatre qui a pris part aux meutes, ou mme de comparer les visages recueillis avec les avis de recherche du FBI et d'envoyer un tuyau aux forces de l'ordre s'ils reprent quelqu'un.

 Tous ceux qui participent  cette violence, qui constitue en ralit une insurrection, devraient tre tenus pour responsables. Il est tout  fait possible que beaucoup de personnes qui taient sur ce site web maintenant devront faire face aux consquences de leurs actes dans la vie relle , dclare le crateur du site, qui a demand l'anonymat pour viter les reprsailles.

Outre les problmes vidents de protection de la vie prive que soulve la publication des visages, Faces of the Riot ne fait pas de distinction entre les contrevenants (cest--dire ceux qui ont franchi les barrires, pntr dans le btiment du Capitole et pntr dans les salles lgislatives) et les personnes qui ont simplement assist aux manifestations  l'extrieur. Une mise  jour du site ajoute aujourd'hui des hyperliens entre les visages et la source vido, de sorte que les visiteurs peuvent cliquer sur n'importe quel visage et voir ce que la personne filme fait sur Parler. Le crateur de Faces of the Riot, qui dit tre un tudiant dans la "zone du grand Washington", a l'intention d'ajouter cette fonctionnalit pour aider  contextualiser l'inclusion de chaque visage sur le site et diffrencier les spectateurs, les manifestants pacifiques et les insurgs violents.

Il concde que lui et un cocrateur travaillent toujours  nettoyer les visages des "non-meutiers", y compris ceux des policiers et des journalistes prsents.  Nous avons pass environ 5 heures  retirer manuellement des photos d'enfants et de non-lecteurs avant de publier la base de donnes , a dclar le crateur du site. Un message en haut du site met galement en garde contre les enqutes personnelles, suggrant plutt aux utilisateurs de signaler au FBI ceux qu'ils reconnaissent, avec un lien vers une page de conseils du FBI. 


Malgr ces avertissements, Faces of the Riot reprsente les graves dangers pour la vie prive que constitue la technologie envahissante de reconnaissance faciale, dclare Evan Greer, directeur de la campagne pour les liberts civiles numriques de l'association Fight for the Future.  Qu'elle soit utilise par un individu ou par le gouvernement, cette technologie a de profondes implications pour les droits de l'homme et la libert d'expression , explique Greer, dont l'organisation s'est battue pour une interdiction lgislative des technologies de reconnaissance faciale.  Je pense que ce serait une norme erreur si nous sortions de ce moment en glorifiant ou en se faisant les champions d'une technologie qui, de manire gnrale, nuit de faon disproportionne aux communauts de couleur, aux communauts  faibles revenus, aux communauts d'immigrants, aux communauts musulmanes, aux militants... les mmes personnes que celles dont les visages sur ce site web ont pris d'assaut le Capitole dans le but de les rduire au silence et de les priver de leurs droits , ajoute-t-il.

Le dveloppeur du site rtorque que Faces of the Riot ne s'appuie pas sur la reconnaissance faciale, mais sur la dtection faciale. Bien qu'il ait utilis l'outil open source d'apprentissage automatique Tensor Flow et le logiciel de reconnaissance faciale Dlib pour analyser les vidos de Parler, il dit avoir utilis ce logiciel uniquement pour dtecter et "regrouper" les visages des 11 heures de vido des meutes du Capitole. Dlib lui a permis de dupliquer les 200 000 images de visages extraites des images vido en environ 6000 visages uniques. Il concde qu'il y a nanmoins quelques duplications et que les images des visages sur les panneaux de protestation sont galement incluses. Mme le chiffre "45" sur certains panneaux a t dans certains cas identifi comme un visage humain.

Il souligne galement qu'il n'y a pas d'outil de recherche sur le site et qu'il n'essaie pas de relier les visages  des noms ou autres dtails d'identification. Il n'y a pas non plus de fonctions permettant de tlcharger une image et de la faire correspondre avec des images de la collection du site, ce qui, selon lui, pourrait conduire  de dangereuses erreurs d'identification.  Il est trs difficile de permettre  un utilisateur de prendre une photo d'une affiche recherche et de la rechercher. Cela n'arrivera jamais , explique le crateur du site. 

Les quelque 42 gigaoctets de vidos de Parler que Faces of the Riot a analyss ont t tlchargs avant la dcision d'Amazon, au dbut de la semaine dernire, de couper l'hbergement web de Parler, laissant le site largement hors ligne depuis. Les pirates ont profit d'une faille de scurit dans Parler pour tlcharger et archiver chaque message du service.

Sources : Twitter, Faces of the Riot

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous lavis de Evan Greer qui pense que les sites comme Faces of the Riot, qui utilisent la technologie de reconnaissance faciale, prsentent de graves dangers pour la vie prive ?

 ::fleche::  Quelle diffrence faites-vous entre la reconnaissance faciale et la dtection faciale ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Le site web de Parler est de nouveau en ligne, mais l'application n'est toujours pas disponible dans les app stores, Le site a t rtabli dimanche par un message du PDG John Matze

 ::fleche::  AWS dconnecte les serveurs de Parler suite  son implication suppose dans l'organisation des meutes du Capitole. Le rseau social utilis par les partisans de Trump n'est plus accessible

 ::fleche::  Des militants retournent les outils de reconnaissance faciale contre la police,  Nous approchons du seuil technologique o les petits peuvent faire la mme chose que les grands 

 ::fleche::  Des agents de la police de New York utilisent l'application de reconnaissance faciale de Clearview AI, Twitter a demand  la socit de cesser d'utiliser des photos de son site, d'aprs un rapport

 ::fleche::  Reconnaissance faciale : le chef de la police de Detroit admet un taux d'erreur de 96 %, la police de Detroit croule sous les critiques pour une arrestation par erreur en usant de cette technologie

----------


## Invit

Je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse d'un acte politique de la part de PayPal de bouter un compte d'un riche mendiant de sa plateforme;

Jenna Ryan a admis avoir volontairement incit  faire des dons sans en avoir le rel besoin. Preuve  l'appui, on peut retrouver de ses tweets disant explicitement que le but des dons est de donner de l'espoir et "bnir ses bienfaiteurs".
Jenna Ryan a galement admis avoir vol jusqu'au Capitole en jet priv, avant d'attaquer le btiment.  ::whistle:: 
Elle a galement avou connatre les consquences de ses actes pralablement  l'attaque du Capitole, et pourtant elle demande la grce de Donald Trump pour chapper  ces consquences EN PLUS des dons pour couvrir les frais judiciaires, outre le jet priv. 

Alors je suis vraiment dsol, je comprends que la politique, c'est chaud bouillant en ce moment, mais qu'on ne me fasse pas croire qu'un agent immobilier capable de payer des jets privs et d'avoir connaissance du droit pnal puisse venir se faire plaindre et mendier quand on lui rclame de rparer ses boulettes.  ::x: 
De plus, PayPal a justifi en soulignant que les dpenses sur les dons n'taient pas lies au procs, appuyant sur la malhonntet de la personne quand il s'agit d'utiliser ses followers.

----------


## Empereur Chinois

Quelle continue  "suivre son prsident" et  "faire ce qu'il nous a dit de faire". C'est fou de savoir que les gens sont encore aussi cons en 2021. Suivre quelqu'un  l'aveugle par ce qu'il est "mon president". Eh bien... Ton prsident t'a bien foutu dans la merde madame.

----------


## Freem

> Eh bien... Ton prsident t'a bien foutu dans la merde madame.


Non. Elle s'y est mise elle-mme. Faut arrter un peu, s'il avait dit qu'il faudrait sauter du haut d'un building, ils (cette personne et les autres) ne l'auraient pas fait, *donc* ils ont un esprit critique, donc ils sont responsables de leurs actes.
Trump est ce qu'il est, mais c'est pas une raison pour lui coller sur le dos tout ce que les autres font. Les gens qui savent que parler, et qui n'agissent pas, on en connat tous. Quand quelqu'un fait ce qu'ils ont dit, on ne les tiens pas responsables il me semble...

----------


## plegat

> Les gens qui savent que parler, et qui n'agissent pas, on en connat tous. Quand quelqu'un fait ce qu'ils ont dit, on ne les tiens pas responsables il me semble...


1 an et 45 000  en France (source :https://www.service-public.fr/partic...sdroits/F32575, et voir Lalanne en ce moment qui pourrait tre concern par ce genre de poursuites mais sous le 413-3 vu qu'il essaie de soudoyer l'arme). Donc dire qu'on ne les tient pas pour responsable, non, mais est-ce que a va jusqu' des condamnations appliques...  voir...
Aux USA, c'est plus subtil. Mais vu les vnements du Capitole, a l'est devenu un peu moins!

----------


## MRSizok

> C'est fou de savoir que les gens sont encore aussi cons en 2021. Suivre quelqu'un  l'aveugle par ce qu'il est "mon president".


Lol aussi cons qu'il y a presque 100 ans ... Il suffit juste de changer Hitler par Trump. Et de voir ce que disaient tout les SS lors de leur procs  ::roll::  .

----------


## vbarr

Ca sent quand mme la chasse aux sorcires.

----------


## pierre-y

Il y a quand mme un cot malsain a laisser faire ce genre de chose. C'est encore au service comptent de faire ces recherches hors du matraquage mdiatique et des intrts politique.

----------


## TotoParis

Une mthode de dlation  une si grande chelle encore jamais vue !
Des auxiliaires de police, comme on en a connu en France il y a dj un bon moment.

----------


## TotoParis

> De toute faon c'est de l'intox h24, ce matin encore sur CNEWS un mec disait que TRump avait soutenu les White Supremacist j'avais une vido ou on a les dates chronologiques de ces communiqus il n'a jamais soutenu et mieux  chaque interview il s'est dissoci mais l'interview d'aprs comme les chroniques politiques faisaient semblant qu'il ne l'avait pas fait. En fait c'est le mme mensonge martel  l'envi, pour en faire une vrit. Et quand on possde des journaux, des rseaux sociaux on arrive trs bien  manipuler comme a. Pas besoin d'ingrence de la Chine ou des USA.
> 
> Je reviens aussi sur cette manire de faire "disparaitre" les gens, a a t mon cas quand j'ai voulu reprendre mon anonymat sur FB, il a dtect en un temps record, moins de 48h et m'a d'abord rendu invisible le compte et des mois plus tard me l'a sucr, je voulais faire progressivement ma transition. En effet historiquement j'tais sous le mme pseudo quand j'avais cr mon premier compte c'est lui qui m'a oblig  mettre ma relle identit, FB avait fait sa crise  un moment. Il tait revenu dessus mais les gens qui ont t forcs, reoivent un message d'erreur ds qu'ils veulent modifier leur identit pour un pseudo. Il y a ce flicage permanent, le pire c'est que je ne fait que publier en plus de ma vie, des articles de la presse mainstream sur de l'inscurit au quotidien, du Onfray.. pas des trucs du fin fond du Mississipi. J'ai aussi racont la censure d'un post rcent sur le covid alors que c'tait la publication directe de la directrice du CDC.... En passant on reproche  Trump la gestion du Covid mais ce sont les dmocrates qui ont gueul quand il a commenc  vouloir bloquer certains pays touchs au niveau des frontires, ils ont gueul contre le confinement y'a mme Munsk (bon il tait dmocrate l il me semble mais en fait il change une anne sur deux je crois) qui a piqu sa crise. Donc je me suis rendu compte qu'ils m'avaient fait a sur une autre tude, en 2018 sans me prvenir.. Et renvoyant vers un "fact chek" du journal le monde. Juste le monde qui a de nombreuses reprises s'est ridiculis en balanant des infox... donc il y a aussi un peu une connivence quelque part, pourquoi renvoyer vers un organe de presse prcis, en cas de "fake news" (et a n'en est pas une c'est une tude sur Lancet). Donc quelque part il y a des arrangements aussi sachant que le monde se charge de dtruire les opposants de Facebook et Twitter en les affiliant rgulirement aux actes que certains membres ont fait. Si on regarde FB et Twitter, ne serait ce que mcaniquement en fait ils sont forcment associables alors  beaucoup de tueurs, violeurs, sans parler des terroristes, simplement parce que c'est l o il y a la masse... Mais la presse en parle bien moins quand en revanche elle adore bien le faire pour Tlgram, Signal, Gab (bon gab je connais mal j'y suis depuis une semaine mais j'ai rien vu en fait), suppute pour Parler... etc.
> 
> Mais bref, pour FB hier je me suis rendu compte en fait que dans mes publications de 2018 plus d'une dizaine avaient t viscres. Il n'y a rien dedans.. des gens m'ont rpondu, certains ont lik, donc il y a bien eu quelque chose... Mais Facebook a vid le contenu tout en laissant le post, et n'a jamais prvenu. Tout ce contenu est en prime "priv", je ne suis pas du genre  faire des appels  la haine ou l'apologie de crimes, donc vraiment .... Mystre. Mais voil donc ce que se permet de faire fb des donnes, des gens, en toute impunit... Quelque part il y a arnaque car celui qui vient dans son espace priv s'attend  conserver ce qu'il y poste, comme un marqueur dans sa vie, et a a toujours t avanc ainsi et non comme phmre.


Quittez FB, c'est le mieux  faire. Ils agissent comme de vrais fascistes. Et en plus font la morale...

----------


## Empereur Chinois

> Non. Elle s'y est mise elle-mme. Faut arrter un peu, s'il avait dit qu'il faudrait sauter du haut d'un building, ils (cette personne et les autres) ne l'auraient pas fait, *donc* ils ont un esprit critique, donc ils sont responsables de leurs actes.
> Trump est ce qu'il est, mais c'est pas une raison pour lui coller sur le dos tout ce que les autres font. Les gens qui savent que parler, et qui n'agissent pas, on en connat tous. Quand quelqu'un fait ce qu'ils ont dit, on ne les tiens pas responsables il me semble...


Jsuis d'accord avec toi ein... juste que je rigole de savoir qu'il y en a qui sont encore cons  ce point.

----------


## Arya Nawel

Disons que le site soulve des proccupations videntes en matire de de la protection de la vie prive... Que disent les conservateurs  propos de la vie prive et de l'application de la loi... si vous n'avez rien fait de mal, vous n'avez rien  cacher.

En outre, et surtout, ces photos et vidos montrent des personnes dans un espace tres public( entrain de prendre d'assaut le Capitol Building), o il n'y a aucune prsomption  la vie.privee.

----------


## Arya Nawel

Si les gens ne voulaient pas tre identifis, peut-tre auraient-ils d porter un masque ? C'tait l'accessoire de mode le plus en vogue en 2020,  ce que j'ai entendu que ::P:

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je ne pleurerais pas sur ces rigolos qui ont cru qu'ils pouvaient renverser un gouvernement impunment - et la culpabilit est superfacile  prouver (il suffit d'avoir une image ou une vido qui les montre dans le capitole, et hop, le dlit de pntration dans un btiment fdral est prouv. Juste a, a risque jusqu' 180 jours).


Ils n'auront qu' montrer une des nombreuses vidos de la police leur ouvrant les portes et ils obtiendront la relaxe, n'en dplaise  l'affreuse Nancy Pelosi conduite par le gnral des marines David H. Berger qu'elle voulait mettre  ses ordres, et par le Vice prsident qui l'a accus d'usurpation. 
L'inauguration de cette prsidence ressemble  octobre 1917, ou  la zone verte de Bagdad, au choix. Les medias parlant d'incendies criminels quand il s'agit d'un feu de poubelle, de terrorisme pour de simple manifestants ou de prparation d'attentat quand un garde du corps se fait arreter avec une arme non enregistre dans l'tat  bord de sa voiture. C'est le retour de la terreur.

Les mdias n'ont pas fait un tel foin quand des manifestantes ont envahit le capitol pour protester contre la nomination de Kavanaugh




> Mais ce n'est pas  des oprateurs privs d'arriver  cette conclusion. On leur demande de le faire quand c'est des adversaires politiques, et pas quand c'est des amis politique (et a marche dans les deux sens, hein). On arrive l aux limites de l'conomie "disruptive" prne par les startups californiennes depuis pas loin de 20 ans, et qui se vante de faire fi des rglementations en vigueur. D'une certaine manire, les vnements du 6 janvier sont aussi leur enfant (alors que la plupart de ces boites taient opposes  Trump...)
> 
> C'est le serpent qui se mord la queue. Les rpublicains ont pouss  la drglementation et  la concentration des mdias, ce qui a cr une nouvelle caste de nouveaux mdias, qui a d'abord servi sans vraiment le vouloir les intrts des rpublicains (sans mdias sociaux, Trump n'avait aucune chance en 2016 - mais il a su les utiliser mieux que quiconque, ce qui lui a donn un avantage dcisif)


Trump avait toutes ses chances, il avait gagn l'investiture contre Jeb Brush en l'accusant lui et son frre tre des va en guerre (indniable), et avait contre lui une secrtaire d'tat qui avait tous les tords : va-t'en guerre comme son mari aux moeurs dissolus, fort corrompue , atteinte d'une thrombose crbrale, et mauvaise perdante avec ca, accusant encore aujourd'hui les russes d'avoir fait lire son opposant.
Qure tonnant que les amricains ait voulu tourner la page et l'ait ignor.

Dans le contexte de l'poque (guerre au terrorisme, wikileaks ... ), n'importe qui avec un discours pareil pouvait gagner. Qu'il ait utilis les mdias sociaux veut juste dire qu'il est  la page, d'autre l'ont fait avant lui: Obama, Macron, Mohdi... En fait, Trump est un opportuniste n'ayant fait que reprendre le programme de Ron Paul, candidat  la la prsidentielle de 2012 qui tait bien parti mais s'est retir pour des raisons obscures. 

Les gens vont tre dconfis quand ils ralisont qu'un tiers des conseillers de Joe Bidon vient du complexe millitaro-industriel.




> Les dmocrates ont eu beaucoup de chance. Si Trump avait ne serait-ce que dcid d'imprimer des masques "MAGA" au lieu de faire mourir ses partisans en grand nombre, il aurait t rlu facilement, et Joe Biden aurait suivi Al Gore dans les poubelles de l'histoire. Maintenant qu'ils ont les pleins pouvoirs (majorits raduc, mais majorits quand mme, au snat et  la chambre), il leur appartient de mettre de l'ordre dans tout a...et de brider les boites de tech qui viennent de leur faire un sacr cadeau. Pas simple.


J'ai du manquer un pisode, mais c'est le covid qui a tu les dmocrates en grand nombre, particulirement  New York quand le gouverneur de l'tat a renvoy en maison de retraite les personnes ges atteinte du virus. Avec l'aide du bon docteur Fauci, de la CDC et de Facebook qui ont lutt bec et ongle contre un anti-paluden bien connu, malgr les nombreux rapports positifs leurs services de sant. Ou la mortalit bien plus faible en Californie et au Texas.
Alors qu'il me semble bien que c'est la maison blanche qui a eu une politique volontariste, par exemple en menaant GM de nationalisation s'ils ne livraient pas des respirateurs  bon prix, ou en interdisant les vols en provenance de Chine .. puis d'Europe. Rappelez-vous que les bonnes mes dont Bidon crirent  la xnophobie  l'poque.

Mais l'lection d'oncle Joe valait bien quelques centaines de milliers de dcs supplmentaires. On ne fait pas d'omelettes sans casser d'oeufs, Hiro Hito lui aussi a du sacrifier quelques vies chinoises pour assurer la gloire de l'empire du soleil levant.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*L'espace Internet occup par Parler confisqu  DdoS-Guard, son nouvel hbergeur Web,*
*La socit ne respectant pas les politiques du registre Internet rgional LACNIC* 

Parler, un rseau social annonc comme une alternative "libre d'expression"  Facebook et Twitter et populaire auprs de l'extrme droite, continue dtre pouss hors de lInternet. Apple et Google ont retir l'application Parler de leurs magasins en ligne aprs lattaque du Capitole plus tt ce mois, et Amazon a bloqu la plateforme pour l'empcher d'utiliser ses services d'hbergement Web. Depuis, Parler a trouv refuge chez DDoS-Guard, une entreprise russe spcialise dans les infrastructures numriques. 

Le site Web de Parler est partiellement de retour en ligne depuis plus dune semaine, et cela avec l'aide  DdoS-Guard qui lui a fourni une adresse IP, a dclar  Reuters un chercheur amricain en scurit en Californie Ronald Guilmette la semaine dernire. Mais il semble maintenant que DDoS-Guard soit sur le point de se voir retirer plus des deux tiers de l'espace d'adresses Internet que la socit loue  ses clients - y compris les adresses Internet actuellement occupes par Parler, daprs Chercheur. 


Selon le journaliste amricain spcialiste en cyberscurit Brian Krebs, qui a couvert laffaire, la perturbation en cours pour DDoS-Guard et Parler fait suite  une enqute de Ron Guilmette, qui s'est donn comme mission personnelle de d-plateformer les thoriciens de la conspiration et les groupes d'extrme droite.

Tout comme la socit d'infrastructure Internet CloudFlare, DDoS-Guard n'hberge gnralement pas directement de sites, mais agit plutt comme intermdiaire pour garder simultanment les adresses Internet relles de ses clients confidentielles et pour les protger des attaques de dni de service distribu (DDoS) paralysantes.

Lors de son enqute, Guilmette a trouv que la majorit des employs de DDoS-Guard sont bass en Russie, mais l'entreprise est en fait constitue en socit dans deux autres endroits : Comme "Cognitive Cloud LLP" en cosse, et comme DDoS-Guard Corp. base  Belize, un pays situ sur la cte est de l'Amrique centrale. Cependant, aucun des employs de la socit n'est rpertori comme tant bas au Belize, et DDoS-Guard ne fait aucune mention de la rgion de l'Amrique latine dans sa carte des oprations mondiales.


Le chercheur a tudi en profondeur les plus de 11 000 adresses Internet attribues  ces deux entreprises et a dcouvert qu'environ 66 % d'entre elles taient attribues  l'entit du Belize par le LACNIC (Latin America and Caribbean Network Information Centre), le registre Internet rgional pour les rgions d'Amrique latine et des Carabes. Souponnant que DDoS-Guard s'est constitu en socit au Belize sur le papier juste pour obtenir d'normes quantits d'adresses IP qui sont censes tre donnes uniquement aux entits ayant une prsence physique dans la rgion, Guilmette a dpos une plainte auprs du registre Internet  propos de ses soupons en novembre dernier.

LACNIC a dit au chercheur qu'il mnerait une enqute, et que toute dcision sur la question pourrait prendre jusqu' trois mois. Les rsultats des investigations de lorganisation ont t rvls au dbut de la semaine dernire, lorsque le LACNIC a publi sur son site Web un avis selon lequel il a l'intention de rvoquer 8 192 adresses IPv4 de DDoS-Guard - y compris l'adresse Internet actuellement attribue  Parler.com.

Le LACNIC n'a pas encore rpondu aux demandes de commentaires de Brian Krebs. L'avis sur son site indique que les adresses Internet devraient tre rvoques le 24 fvrier. Le PDG de DDoS-Guard, Evgeniy Marchenko, soutient que la socit n'a rien fait de mal et que la socit DDoS-Guard est effectivement prsente au Belize, a rapport KrebsOnSecurity.

 Elles ont t utilises avec fermet selon toutes les politiques du LACNIC par une socit lgalement substitue dans la rgion du LACNIC , a dclar Marchenko dans un e-mail envoy au journaliste.  Il n'y a rien d'illgal ou d'extrmiste. Nous avons des employeurs et des reprsentants dans diffrents pays du monde entier parce que nous sommes un service mondial. Et la rgion de l'Amrique latine n'est pas une exception .

Guilmette a dclar que DDoS-Guard pouvait rpondre  son avis en dplaant simplement Parler et d'autres sites se trouvant dans ces plages d'adresses vers une autre partie de son rseau. Mais le chercheur considre nanmoins comme une victoire le fait qu'un registre Internet rgional ait pris ses proccupations au srieux.

 J'ai donc fait part de mes soupons aux autorits du LACNIC dbut novembre, et comme je viens juste de l'apprendre, les autorits du LACNIC ont donn suite avec diligence  mon rapport et, semble-t-il, ont vrifi mes soupons , a-t-il dclar.


*Un autre rseau de sites de dsinformations mis hors ligne suite aux enqutes de Guilmette*

En octobre, un coup de tlphone du chercheur  un fournisseur d'accs Internet de l'Oregon a suffi pour mettre brivement sur la touche un vaste rseau de sites lis  8chan/8kun - un site amricain d'imageboards controvers regroupant des images en ligne lies  plusieurs fusillades de masse - et  QAnon, la thorie de conspiration d'extrme droite qui soutient qu'une cabale de pdophiles sataniques dirige un rseau mondial de trafic sexuel d'enfants et complote contre le prsident Donald Trump. Suite  cela, ces sites QAnon et 8chan ont galement fini sur le rseau de DdoS-Guard.

Dans une autre rvlation de Guilmette en octobre concernant le mme groupe de sites lis  QAnon et 8chan qui ont dmnag  DdoS-Guard, les entreprises qui fournissaient l'espace d'adressage Internet quils utilisaient taient des entreprises "disparues aux yeux" de leurs rgulateurs d'tat amricains respectifs. Concrtement, cela signifie que les contrats juridiques qui accordaient  ces entreprises un contrle temporaire sur de grandes parties de l'espace d'adressage Internet sont dsormais nuls et non avenus, et que les rgulateurs amricains de l'Internet seraient tout  fait en droit d'annuler ces contrats et de rcuprer l'espace.

En d'autres termes, l'American Registry for Internet Numbers (ARIN) - l'organisation  but non lucratif qui administre les adresses IP pour les entits bases en Amrique du Nord - tait bien dans ses droits contractuels de rvoquer l'espace IP. Guilmette a fait part de ses conclusions  ARIN, qui a refus de donner suite  la plainte, selon Krebs, et a plutt renvoy l'affaire aux organismes d'enqute de l'tat.

Cette nouvelle qui nest pas faite pour arranger les choses pour Parler arrive alors que la Commission de surveillance et de rforme de la Chambre amricaine des reprsentants a demand jeudi dernier au FBI d'enquter sur le rle jou par Parler dans la violence au Capitole. Lapplication a attir des milliers de partisans de lex-prsident Donald Trump lorsque Twitter, Facebook et dautres plateformes de mdias sociaux ont commenc  supprimer les messages violents et suspendre certains utilisateurs, y compris Trump. 

La reprsentante Carolyn Maloney, qui prside le panel, a cit des rapports de presse qui dtaillent les menaces violentes sur Parler contre les lus de l'Etat pour leur rle dans la certification des rsultats des lections avant l'attaque du 6 janvier qui a fait cinq morts. Elle a galement not que de nombreux utilisateurs de Parler ont t arrts et accuss de menaces de violence contre des lus ou pour leur rle dans la participation  l'insurrection.

Parler sest rjoui jeudi des appels de la Commission de surveillance pour un  examen solide  de ses politiques, a rapport Fox News :

 Comme d'autres plateformes de mdias sociaux, nous avons coopr et continuerons  cooprer avec les forces de l'ordre pour identifier et poursuivre les individus responsables de l'organisation et de la ralisation de l'attaque honte du Capitole le 6 janvier , a dclar Jeffrey Wernick, chef des oprations de Parler.  Parler se rjouit de l'appel du dput Maloney pour que le Bureau fdral d'enqute procde  un examen approfondi de nos politiques et de nos actions .

*Dautres espaces dadresses IPv4 dtenus par des organisations douteuses recouvrs par l'AFRINIC*

Selon KrebsOnSecurity, Ronald Guilmette a pass prs de trois ans  documenter comment 50 millions de dollars d'adresses IPv4, de plus en plus rares, ont t dtourns de socits africaines au profit de socits de marketing Internet douteuses. Suite  ses investigations, ses plaintes concernant ces dcouvertes auprs de l'African Network Information Centre (AFRINIC) ont donn lieu  une enqute qui a conduit au licenciement d'un cadre suprieur de l'AFRINIC, dont on a dcouvert qu'il avait discrtement vendu une grande partie des blocs d'adresses pour son profit personnel  des spcialistes du marketing bass en Europe, en Asie et ailleurs.

Et la semaine dernire, AFRINIC a pris la mesure inhabituelle de documenter officiellement l'tendue des dommages causs par son ancien employ, et de rvoquer des morceaux discrets d'espace d'adresses actuellement utiliss par des socits de marketing. Dans un rapport dtaill publi le 21 janvier 2021, l'AFRINIC a dclar que son enqute a rvl que plus de 2,3 millions d'adresses IPv4 taient  sans aucune autorit lgale, dtournes du pool de ressources de l'AFRINIC et attribues  des organisations sans aucune justification .

L'AFRINIC a dclar qu'elle a commenc son enqute en mars 2019, lorsqu'elle a reu une demande du Bureau fdral d'enqute amricain (FBI) concernant  certaines activits suspectes concernant plusieurs blocs d'adresses IPv4 qu'elle dtenait . Jusqu' prsent, l'AFRINIC a dclar qu'elle avait rcupr environ la moiti des blocs d'adresses IP en fuite, le reste  n'ayant pas encore t rcupr en raison de la diligence raisonnable en cours .

Sources : Brain Krebs, AFRINIC, Linkedin

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Parler va-t-il voir fermer  nouveau son site Web en fvrier aprs une ouverture partielle ? 

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Un juge refuse de rtablir Parler aprs sa fermeture par Amazon Web Services, Amazon n'a pas  hberger de  contenu abusif et violent 
 ::fleche::  Parler rapparat partiellement avec le soutien d'une entreprise technologique russe,L'application devrait tre de retour d'ici fin janvier
 ::fleche::  Amazon, Apple et Google coupent l'accs au rseau social Parler, l'application sera mise hors ligne,  moins qu'elle ait trouv un autre hbergeur jusqu' dimanche
 ::fleche::  Tim Cook dfend la suspension de l'application Parler :  Nous ne considrons pas cela comme de la libert d'expression . Parler reviendra sur l'App Store  s'ils reprennent leur modration

----------


## redcurve

Faudra m'expliquer en quoi Parler est un rseau d'extrme-droite... Parce qu'il est clairement moins extrme que Twitter, Facebook & co dont la clientle islamiste et d'extrme-gauche elle a pignon sur rue.

----------


## 23JFK

> ...


 Ils ont os dire que BLM tait un mouvement raciste minoritaire et sans avenir.

----------


## walfrat

> Faudra m'expliquer en quoi Parler est un rseau d'extrme-droite... Parce qu'il est clairement moins extrme que Twitter, Facebook & co dont la clientle islamiste et d'extrme-gauche elle a pignon sur rue.


L franchement c'est pas compliqu : c'est l'extrme droite qui vient de forcer le capitole et potentiellement tenter d'assassiner des officiels.

Et j'ai un gros doute que si c'tait des extrmiste de gauche qui avait fait la mme lorsque Trump a t lu qu'ils auraient t trait diffremment.

Y'a des choses qui ne passent pas, point.

----------


## stardeath

> L franchement c'est pas compliqu : c'est l'extrme droite qui vient de forcer le capitole et potentiellement tenter d'assassiner des officiels.


tu veux dire comme les blm qui ont forc, marteau au poing, plusieurs btiments officiels tenant au passage des guet-apens aux forces de l'ordre? le capitole tait bon enfant  cot, on voit bien la priorit aux usa, et ce qui en transpire dans les mdias ...

donc tes gros doutes sur la diffrence de traitements, bah tu les as.

----------


## TotoParis

Et on va "dplateformer" les sites de l'extrme-gauche ultra-violente quand ?
A ce train, Parler va aller sur le DarkWeb.

----------


## redcurve

> L franchement c'est pas compliqu : c'est l'extrme droite qui vient de forcer le capitole et potentiellement tenter d'assassiner des officiels.
> 
> Et j'ai un gros doute que si c'tait des extrmiste de gauche qui avait fait la mme lorsque Trump a t lu qu'ils auraient t trait diffremment.
> 
> Y'a des choses qui ne passent pas, point.



Les seules fois ou des attentats ont t tents ou effectus au capitole c'tait la gauche  ::aie::  . Je parle de vrais attentats pas de quelques citoyens montrant leur mcontentement. 

Ah et puis la grille de lecture extrme-droitiste est compltement fausse concernant les USA

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Le PDG du rseau social Parler dit qu'il a t licenci par le conseil d'administration de la socit,*
*Aprs quil a rencontr une rsistance  sa  forte conviction en la libert d'expression * 

Parler est au centre de la controverse depuis qu'Amazon Web Services, Apple et Google ont dconnect le rseau social le mois dernier pour son manque de modration du contenu li  l'meute du Capitole du 6 janvier. Malgr le fait que lapplication mobile favorise par les conservateurs amricains est reste non fonctionnelle pendant des semaines, le PDG de la socit John Matze a exprim sa volont de ramener la plateforme en ligne. Mais il ne pourra plus continuer ce combat. Le conseil d'administration de l'entreprise Parler, soutenue par la donatrice du Parti rpublicain Rebekah Mercer, a licenci Matze de son poste de PDG, a dclar ce dernier mercredi sur LinkedIn.

 Je tiens  remercier tout le monde chez Parler, les partisans de Parler et surtout les employs extraordinaires de Parler qui ont travaill sans relche pour soutenir notre vision commune. Ce n'est pas un adieu. Juste un si long moment pour l'instant , a-t-il crit sur son compte LinkedIn.


Matze a envoy un mmo au personnel de la socit dans lequel il a dclar que le conseil d'administration de la socit, contrle par Mercer, l'a licenci vendredi dernier. Il ajoute quil n'a pas particip  la dcision, et que la raison du licenciement reste inconnue.  Le 29 janvier 2021, le conseil d'administration de Parler, contrl par Rebekah Mercer, a dcid de mettre immdiatement fin  mon poste de PDG de Parler. Je n'ai pas particip  cette dcision , a dclar Matze dans son mmo.

 Au cours des derniers mois, j'ai rencontr une rsistance constante  ma vision du produit,  ma forte conviction en la libert d'expression et  mon point de vue sur la faon dont le site Parler devrait tre gr , a-t-il crit.  Par exemple, j'ai plaid pour une plus grande stabilit des produits et ce que je crois tre une approche plus efficace de la modration du contenu .  J'ai travaill des heures interminables et men des batailles constantes pour faire fonctionner le site Parler, mais  ce stade, l'avenir de Parler n'est plus entre mes mains , a ajout Matze.

Matze a dclar  Reuters que Parler a maintenant un "comit excutif" compos de Matthew Richardson et Mark Meckler. Mercer, Richardson, Meckler et Parler n'ont pas rpondu immdiatement aux demandes de commentaires de lagence de presse. Selon celui qui est devenu lex-PDG de Parler, ceux qui ont maintenant la direction de la socit ont sem la confusion chez les employs. 

 Je comprends que ceux qui contrlent maintenant la socit ont fait certaines communications aux employs et  d'autres tiers qui ont malheureusement cr la confusion et m'ont incit  faire cette dclaration publique , lit-on dans le mmo adress au personnel.  Je tiens  remercier les employs de Parler, les personnes sur Parler et les supporters de Parler pour leur travail inlassable et leur dvouement  la socit. Ils forment un groupe extraordinaire de personnes diverses, travailleuses et talentueuses, et j'ai le plus grand respect pour eux. Beaucoup d'entre eux sont devenus ma deuxime famille .

Lapplication Parler a t largement adopte par les partisans de lancien prsident Donald Trump parce qu'elle favorisait la libert d'expression, et a vu un pic d'utilisateurs  la suite de la suspension du prsident Trump par Twitter, Facebook et dautres plateformes de mdias sociaux comme YouTube. Les conservateurs amricains, qui ne sont pas d'accord avec les rgles relatives au contenu des sites de mdias sociaux comme Facebook Inc et Twitter Inc, se sont rus vers Parler pour continuer  diffuser les informations lies  la prise dassaut du Capitole.

Google et Apple ont suspendu lapplication de leurs app stores en citant les antcdents de Parler en matire de contrle des contenus violents, aprs que des groupes d'extrme droite ont diffus des discours violents sur la plateforme avant les troubles  Washington. Parler a t totalement dconnect lorsque Amazon Web Services l'a supprime de ses services dhbergement Web. Laffaire est alle en justice lorsque la socit a dcid de poursuivre Amazon. 

Un insider de Parler a dclar  Fox News que la plateforme allait revenir avant le dbut du mois de fvrier, mais les choses ont t retardes. Selon lui, le retard tait d  une nouvelle stratgie de marque et  des changements survenus au sein de l'entreprise pour des raisons de stabilit. Le site Web est partiellement rapparu en ligne le 15 janvier, avec le soutien de Ddos-Guard, une entreprise technologique russe. Avant cette date, Matze a dclar le 13 janvier que Parler pourrait tre hors ligne pour de bon.


Matze est devenu une star des mdias conservateurs au milieu du chaos qui entoure le retrait de sa socit des services dAmazon, faisant rgulirement des apparitions pour dfendre la libert d'expression. Aprs son licenciement, Matze a dclar  son personnel qu'il prendrait quelques semaines de cong avant de se mettre  la recherche d'une nouvelle entreprise.

 Aprs cela, je chercherai de nouvelles opportunits o mon sens technique, ma vision et les causes qui me passionnent seront requis et respects , a-t-il crit.  Je tiens  remercier tous les gens de Parler qui m'ont soutenu, moi et la plateforme. Ce fut le vritable rve amricain : une ide qui est passe du salon  une entreprise d'une valeur considrable .

Il sera intressant de voir qui remplacera Matze, et si cette personne pourra raliser ce en quoi le conseil pense que le cofondateur de la plateforme a chou. Ce qui ne sera pas une mince affaire, si l'on suppose que Parler veut conserver ses politiques extrmes de libert d'expression. Par ailleurs, il semble maintenant que DdoS-Guard, le nouvel hbergeur Web de Parler, soit sur le point de se voir retirer plus des deux tiers de l'espace d'adresses Internet que la socit loue  ses clients - y compris les adresses Internet actuellement occupes par Parler. 

En effet, une enqute du chercheur amricain en scurit Ronald Guilmette a dcouvert que DDoS-Guard s'est constitu en socit au Belize sur le papier juste pour obtenir d'normes quantits d'adresses IP qui sont censes tre attribues uniquement aux entits ayant une prsence physique dans la rgion. Ce qui ne serait pas le cas pour la socit qui est galement constitue en cosse.

Selon KrebsOnSecurity, LACNIC (Latin America and Caribbean Network Information Centre), le registre Internet rgional pour les rgions d'Amrique latine et des Carabes, auprs de qui le chercheur a dpos une plainte, indique sur son site Web dans un avis que les adresses  Internet en question devraient tre rvoques le 24 fvrier.   

Source : LinkedIn

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Les nouveaux dirigeants de Parler vont-ils revoir les politiques de "libert d'expression" de la socit, qui ne font pas assez pour modrer le contenu ? 

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Amazon, Apple et Google coupent l'accs au rseau social Parler, l'application sera mise hors ligne,  moins qu'elle ait trouv un autre hbergeur jusqu' dimanche
 ::fleche::  AWS dconnecte les serveurs de Parler suite  son implication suppose dans l'organisation des meutes du Capitole. Le rseau social utilis par les partisans de Trump n'est plus accessible
 ::fleche::  Un juge refuse de rtablir Parler aprs sa fermeture par Amazon Web Services, Amazon n'a pas  hberger de  contenu abusif et violent 
 ::fleche::  L'espace Internet occup par Parler confisqu  DdoS-Guard, son nouvel hbergeur Web, la socit ne respectant pas les politiques du registre Internet rgional LACNIC

----------


## el_slapper

Je n'arrive pas  savoir si ce type tait juste incomptent en termes de scurit informatique...ou si il n'a pas sciemment attir les plus conservateurs de son pays dans un pige pour mettre facilement  la disposition du FBI leurs donnes les plus juteuses. L'hypothse de l'incomptence est toujours la plus probable, mais j'ai un doute affreux...

----------


## fmartini

> Quen pensez-vous ?


Il a souhait vendre des parts de son entreprise  des actionnaires. Il en paie aujourd'hui les frais, carts de sa propre cration par une trader. On dira que c'est une forme de "parley" de dgager son crateur du conseil d'administration (coucou Apple).

----------


## Saverok

> *Aprs quil a rencontr une rsistance  sa  forte conviction en la libert d'expression *


Cette rsistance s'appelle la loi, tout simplement.
Il a le droit de ne pas tre en accord avec celle-ci, cela ne lui donne pas pour autant le droit de s'en soustraire.

Comme trs bien dit par fmartini, John Matze a vendu son entreprise et il n'en est donc plus le seul dcideur.
Le conseil d'administration fait son job pour protger l'entreprise et limiter la casse face  aux poursuites probables, si ce n'est certaines,  venir en mettant en place la rgulation et modration imposes par la loi.
Se sparer de John Matze est un signe de bonne volont qui vise  montrer aux juges que l'entreprise fait des efforts et prend ses responsabilits.

John Matze n'est pas  plaindre.
Il a d bien toucher lors de mise en bourse et son licenciement sera accompagn du parachute dor qu'il aura bien pris soin de ngocier au pralable  :8-):   ::aie:: 


Pour finir, il faut arrter de balancer  tout va le totem de la "_libert d'expression_"
Il n'existe aucune libert absolue si ce n'est celle de penser.
Toute libert individuelle s'arrte l o commence celle des autres.
Autrement dit, la libert, *au sens juridique*, est un espace fini, qui possde des limites / frontires / restrictions.
Il ne faut confondre le concept philosophique thorique et la ralit du terrain.

Libert d'expression ne signifie pas faire des appels  l'insurrection, insulter autrui, faire des appels au viol ou au meurtre.
Cela est cadr par les lois de chaque Etat  travers le monde et la modration n'est que la mise en application qui en dcoule.
Cela est vrai pour Facebook, Twitter, Intagram, Youtube et a l'est aussi pour "Parler", mme si a dplat  John Matze.

On a parfaitement le droit de penser tout ce que l'on veut, mme les pires horreurs possibles tant que cela reste dans l'espace ferme de notre esprit.
A partir du moment o l'on parle, c'est cadr par la loi.
A partir du moment o l'on le transcrit en actes, c'est encore bien plus cadr par le loi.

Ce que j'nonce est vidence depuis la Grce antique.
Les frontires de la "libert" diffrent entre les Etats et voluent au cours du temps au grs des volutions des civilisations et des socits mais ce qui n'a jamais vari est la ncessit d'avoir des contours clairs qui permettent la cohrence d'une nation, le bien vivre ensemble et la garanti d'un espace de libert  chacun.

----------


## Anselme45

> Il a souhait vendre des parts de son entreprise  des actionnaires. Il en paie aujourd'hui les frais, carts de sa propre cration par une trader. On dira que c'est une forme de "parley" de dgager son crateur du conseil d'administration (coucou Apple).


Il n'y a rien de spcial...

Voir le fondateur d'une startup vir par ceux qui ont investi dans sa socit est pratiquement un "passage oblig" dans l'histoire de toutes les startups qui "russissent".

Soit tu restes "patron", soit tu deviens "employ" avec les avantages et les inconvnients de chacun des statuts

----------


## fmartini

> Il n'y a rien de spcial...
> 
> Voir le fondateur d'une startup vir par ceux qui ont investi dans sa socit est pratiquement un "passage oblig" dans l'histoire de toutes les startups qui "russissent".
> 
> Soit tu restes "patron", soit tu deviens "employ" avec les avantages et les inconvnients de chacun des statuts


a je dis pas le contraire. En revanche, j'approuve pas le concept.

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Ils ont pris d'assaut le Capitole et leurs applications mobiles les ont pists,*
*des individus prsents lors de ces meutes sont identifis grce aux donnes de localisation de leurs smartphones* 

Vous tes suivi, sur le web bien sr, mais aussi dans la vie relle : les applications de votre smartphone alimentent en permanence le march de la publicit numrique, o les donnes y sont achetes et vendues par des fonds spculatifs, des institutions financires et des spcialistes du marketing. Un nouvel article publi dans le New York Times souligne les normes consquences de ce systme, avec des donnes de localisation extraites des manifestants qui ont saccag le Capitole amricain le 6 janvier, et divulgues par une source anonyme.

Une source a fourni au New York Times un ensemble de donnes, suivant les smartphones de milliers de partisans de Trump, de manifestants et de passants  Washington, D.C., le 6 janvier, alors que le rassemblement politique de Donald Trump se transformait en une violente insurrection. Au moins cinq personnes sont mortes  cause de l'meute au Capitole. La cl pour traduire la foule en justice a t les dtritus numriques de l'vnement : donnes de localisation, photos golocalises, reconnaissance faciale, camras de surveillance et crowdsourcing.

Les meutes du Capitole sont une attaque choquante contre la rpublique et un rappel malvenu de la fragilit de la dmocratie amricaine. Mais l'histoire nous rappelle que des vnements soudains comme celui-l conduisent  une surenchre en faveur de la scurit collective au dtriment de la libert individuelle. Et plus gnralement, les donnes recueillies le 6 janvier sont une dmonstration de la menace imminente pour los liberts que reprsente une conomie de surveillance qui montise les mouvements des justes comme des mchants.

 Ces donnes comprenaient des informations remarquables : un identifiant unique pour chaque utilisateur, li  un smartphone. Cela a rendu encore plus facile la recherche de personnes, puisque l'identifiant prtendument anonyme pouvait tre compar avec d'autres bases de donnes contenant le mme identifiant, ce qui nous permet de complter en quelques secondes les vrais noms, adresses, numros de tlphone, adresses e-mail et autres informations sur les propritaires de smartphones . Ces identifiants, expliquent les auteurs, sont appels identifiants de publicit mobile, et ils permettent aux entreprises de suivre les personnes sur le web.  Ils sont censs tre anonymes, et les propritaires de smartphones peuvent les rinitialiser ou les dsactiver compltement. Nos conclusions montrent que la promesse de l'anonymat est une farce , peut-on lire dans larticle. 


De plus, l'utilisation de ces donnes ne semble pas du tout rglemente. Comme le souligne le Times, il n'existe pas de loi obligeant les entreprises  divulguer la dure et la nature de l'utilisation de ces donnes. Mme si vous savez que vos enregistrements ont t vendus, vous ne pouvez pas demander leur suppression dans la plupart des tats aux tats-Unis. Cela signifie qu'une fois collectes, les donnes peuvent tre achetes et vendues  perptuit.

Ces donnes de localisation sont galement quelque peu imprcises, ce qui n'est pas ncessairement une bonne chose. L'article du Times s'intresse au cas d'un homme en particulier, Ronnie Vincent : il tait prsent lors de l'meute du Capitole et ses donnes le placent probablement  l'intrieur du Capitole au moment o il tait pris d'assaut. Il nie tre entr au Capitole. Mais entre les mains des forces de l'ordre, par exemple, ces donnes pourraient tre utilises comme preuves dans une affaire pnale. 

Dans une situation comme celle de l'meute du Capitole, les lieux exacts sont importants. Quelques mtres peuvent faire la diffrence entre un participant qui a commis un crime grave et un spectateur. Si certaines donnes de localisation sont prcises  quelques mtres prs, d'autres ne le sont pas. Les socits de localisation peuvent travailler avec des donnes provenant de capteurs GPS, de signaux Bluetooth et d'autres sources. La qualit dpend des paramtres du tlphone et du fait qu'il soit connect  un rseau Wi-Fi ou  une tour de tlphonie mobile. Des questions telles que la population et la densit des btiments peuvent parfois jouer un rle dans la qualit des donnes.

Le rapport du Times est terrifiant pour un certain nombre de raisons, mais le pire est le peu de contrle que les citoyens ordinaires, avons sur l'utilisation de nos donnes. Il n'y a pas moyen d'liminer totalement le risque qu'un appareil mobile expose les donnes de localisation  quelqu'un qui essaie de le tracer, mais il y a des moyens de limiter les fuites et leurs causes. C'est le thme principal des directives publies, il y a quelques mois, par l'Agence de scurit nationale amricaine (NSA), qui a adress ses conseils au personnel du ministre de la Dfense et  d'autres programmes de scurit nationale, mais a publi le document publiquement. Le guide explique les diffrents types d'informations de localisation qui peuvent tre utiliss pour localiser les appareils mobiles et leurs utilisateurs. Il fournit galement une analyse des ides fausses sur les donnes de localisation et recommande des moyens pour aider les utilisateurs  se protger.

Source : New York Time

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::   Que pensez-vous de cette pratique qui consiste pour les agences publicitaires et mme les agences dapplication de la loi dacheter les donnes de localisation sur le march ?
 ::fleche::   votre avis, existe-t-il encore une vie prive pour les utilisateurs de smartphones 

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Les agences fdrales amricaines utiliseraient les donnes de localisation des tlphones portables pour l'application des lois sur l'immigration, selon un nouveau rapport

 ::fleche::  USA : un snateur prsente un projet de loi qui prvoit d'envoyer en prison des PDG, pour avoir port atteinte  la vie prive des consommateurs

 ::fleche::  Un sous-traitant du gouvernement amricain aurait intgr du code de pistage dans plus de 500 applications, pour pister des centaines de millions de personnes

 ::fleche::  Les dirigeants des entreprises de technologie qui mentent au sujet de violations de vie prive risquent 20 ans de prison, en vertu d'un nouveau projet de loi du Snat

----------


## el_slapper

C'est le far west. Dans tous les sens du terme.

----------


## Arya Nawel

Pourtant, cela fait moins d'un mois. Demandez si le suivi des applications sera efficace dans un ou deux ans.

----------


## Arya Nawel

C'etait suffisamment organis pour qu'un groupe de personnes de tous les coins des USA fassent le voyage de plusieurs jours et parviennent  se presenter au mme endroit au mme moment en portant des panneaux,  des drapeaux et des banderoles sur le mme thme, entendent un discours dsorganis et se rendent ensuite tous au mme endroit et font tout exploser.

----------


## Madmac

> el_slapper
> 
>     C'est le far west. Dans tous les sens du terme.


Non, c'est un coup mont. Car  moins de vouloir prendre une balle dans la tte, personne ne franchie la grille. Curieusement aucun journaliste ne pose la question pour savoir qui a dcid d'ouvrir la grille.

----------


## el_slapper

> Non, c'est un coup mont. Car  moins de vouloir prendre une balle dans la tte, personne ne franchie la grille. Curieusement aucun journaliste ne pose la question pour savoir qui a dcid d'ouvrir la grille.


C'est quoi ces conneries? Tu as regarde les vidos? Les manifestants font une pression d'enfer, et les policiers,  un contre cent, prfrent ouvrir que de se faire marcher dessus. Ils ont sauv leur peau. Ils ont pris la dcision tous seuls comme des grands (d'ailleurs, l'ouverture du mur de Berlin, c'est pareil, le douanier  cd  la pression de la foule, et a juste prvenu sa hirarchie que le poste frontire tait ouvert).

Et les vidos de l'assaut final - rat - contre la grande salle ou taient les lus, montre que non, ils n'avaient pas peut de prendre une balle dans la tte. C'est quand l'une d'entre eux a pris une balle dans la gorge que soudain, ooops, ceux qui taient prsents se sont dit que peut-tre ils n'taient pas invulnrables. Jusqu' ce moment, la confiance est totale dans leur camp. Et ils n'hsitaient pas  se relayer pour balancer des objets lourds pour briser les portes. La dame a for pour tre la premire  entrer. Tant pis pour elle.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Twitter confirme que Donald Trump ne tweetera plus jamais*
*l'ancien prsident amricain est banni  vie de la plateforme*

Donald Trump qui aura t jusqu'ici le prsident amricain qui a le plus utilis Twitter a fini par tre banni  vie de la plateforme. La nouvelle est tombe hier lors d'une interview accorde au mdia amricain CNBC par Ned Segal, le directeur financier de Twitter. Celui-ci a affirm lors de l'change que : lorsqu'un utilisateur, quel que soit sa nature ou son titre, est retir de la plateforme, il le reste pour toujours. Il confirme ainsi que Donald Trump qui a t retir de Twitter le 8 janvier dernier le restera  vie, mme s'il venait  tre rlu prsident des tats-Unis en 2024.

*Donald Trump et Twitter : les liens sont rompus pour toujours*

Le directeur financier de Twitter, Ned Segal, a confirm que l'exclusion de Donald Trump de la plateforme est permanente, mme si l'ancien prsident dcide de briguer  nouveau une fonction publique. Dans une interview accorde mercredi  Becky Quick de "Squawk Box" sur CNBC, Segal a dclar que toute personne "incitant  la violence" sur Twitter ne serait pas autorise  revenir. Il a poursuivi en disant que Trump  a t retir lorsqu'il tait prsident, et il n'y aurait aucune diffrence pour toute personne qui est un fonctionnaire public une fois qu'elle a t retire du service .



 De la faon dont nos politiques fonctionnent, quand on est retir de la plateforme, on est retir de la plateforme , a dclar Segal.  Que vous soyez commentateur, directeur financier ou que vous soyez ancien ou actuel fonctionnaire, n'oubliez pas que nos politiques sont conues pour s'assurer que les gens n'incitent pas  la violence, et si quelqu'un fait cela, nous devons le retirer du service et nos politiques ne permettent pas aux gens de revenir . La nouvelle est tombe alors que le procs pour destitution de Trump se droule au Snat, sous l'accusation d'avoir incit  l'insurrection.

Il l'aurait fait notamment  travers ses exhortations incendiaires lors d'un rassemblement  Washington juste avant l'assaut du Capitole amricain par une foule meurtrire le 6 janvier. Twitter a galement interdit une srie de comptes associs  la conspiration "QAnon" aprs les meutes du capitole, aprs que de nombreux partisans de la conspiration ont t considrs comme des lments cls de l'attaque. Combin  une hausse temporaire des plateformes conviviales de droite comme Parler, de nombreux observateurs ont pens que l'viction de Trump entranerait un exode des utilisateurs de Twitter.

Cependant, Segal a rejet cette thorie lors de l'interview.  Nous avons ajout 40 millions de personnes  notre DAU (nombre d'utilisateurs actifs quotidiens) l'anne dernire, et 5 millions le trimestre dernier , a dclar Segal. En janvier, nous avons ajout plus d'utilisateurs que la moyenne des quatre derniers mois de janvier, et nous esprons que cela donne aux gens une ide de l'lan que nous avons obtenu grce au dur travail que nous avons fait sur le service , a-t-il ajout. Tout comme Twitter, plusieurs plateformes de mdias sociaux ont dsormais interdit l'ancien prsident Donald Trump.



Il s'avre qu'au moins 350 employs de l'entreprise ont sign une lettre adresse au PDG Jack Dorsey lui demandant de bannir dfinitivement Trump de Twitter. L'entreprise a d'abord retir le contenu offensant avant de bloquer compltement son compte. Le compte officiel de scurit de Twitter a confirm la nouvelle en tweetant :  Aprs avoir examin de prs les rcents tweets du compte @realDonaldTrump et le contexte qui les entoure, nous avons suspendu dfinitivement le compte en raison du risque de nouvelles incitations  la violence .

Comme Twitter, Snapchat a galement interdit dfinitivement Trump, tandis que Facebook a suspendu Trump jusqu' ce que son conseil de surveillance indpendant, une sorte de cour suprme de Facebook, prenne une dcision finale.

*Trump a fait de Twitter son outil de communication politique de choix*

Pendant son sjour  la Maison-Blanche, Donald Trump s'est servi de Twitter pour communiquer de manire plus frquente que son prdcesseur Barack Obama l'a fait. Entre tweets agressifs, comiques et dcisions politiques, le prsident avait pris l'habitude de tout annoncer sur sa page Twitter. Et mme si certains de ses messages n'taient parfois pas totalement en accord avec les politiques de la plateforme, le prsident bnficiait d'une certaine immunit pour s'exprimer librement. En effet, durant sa prsidence, Trump a t un tweeter notoirement provocateur.



Trump a flirt avec les interdictions et les suspensions  plusieurs reprises jusqu' son retrait effectif de la plateforme. Par exemple, en mai 2020, Twitter a cach un des tweets de Trump, car il violait l'une de leurs rgles de longue date interdisant la glorification de la violence. Aprs les manifestations de masse qui ont eu lieu aux tats-Unis  la suite du meurtre de George Floyd, le prsident a menac d'"envoyer la Garde nationale" et a ajout un avertissement selon lequel  lorsque les pillages commencent, les tirs commencent .

Pour un compte normal, cela entranerait une suspension, mais Twitter a fait une exception. Une des justifications de Twitter pour garder le tweet de Trump et le cacher, plutt que de le suspendre entirement, tait que le prsident amricain tait un individu "digne d'intrt", pour lequel ils font des exceptions. Une personne "digne d'intrt" est considre comme un fonctionnaire lu ayant plus de 250 000 partisans. Mais le gant des mdias sociaux a dclar  l'poque qu'aprs le dpart de Trump en janvier, il perdrait cette distinction.

Trump a redfini la politique en utilisant Twitter pour contourner les canaux officiels et les mdias traditionnels. Ainsi,  la suite de l'lection prsidentielle du 3 novembre 2020, Trump s'est donc galement servi du mdia pour contester les rsultats. De la proclamation des rsultats jusqu' son dpart de la Maison-Blanche, Trump n'a jamais reconnu sa dfaite  l'lection prsidentielle de novembre dernier. Il a longuement dclar que le suffrage avait t vol et invitait ses partisans via Twitter  protester contre la suppose manipulation dont ils ont t victimes.



La contestation de Donald Trump et de ses partisans a conduit  l'meute du Capitole du 6 janvier 2021, et mme si l'implication directe de l'ancien prsident n'est pas encore prouve, Twitter a jug que ces messages taient assez incitatifs pour pousser ses supporters  prendre d'assaut le Capitole. Rsultat, Trump a t retir de la plateforme le 8 janvier 2021. La veille, Facebook avait fait de mme. Les responsables de Twitter ont jug que les posts de Trump pendant les meutes du Capitole le 6 janvier ont incit  la violence, ce qui constitue une violation des conditions de service de la plateforme.

Dans la priode prcdant l'interdiction, le rseau social avait rgulirement masqu les tweets trompeurs et agressifs de Trump violant sa politique avec une tiquette d'avertissement comprenant un lien vers plus d'informations ou un contexte. Les remarques de Segal surviennent alors que le Congrs travaille sur un second procs historique de mise en accusation de Trump, le seul prsident amricain  avoir t mis en accusation  deux reprises. S'il est reconnu coupable par le Snat (ce qui est loin d'tre acquis), la Chambre peut alors galement voter pour lui interdire d'exercer une fonction publique  l'avenir.

Trump a lanc l'ide de se reprsenter  la prsidence en 2024. Par ailleurs, malgr la dploration de l'ancien prsident, Twitter a enregistr de solides bnfices ce trimestre. Mercredi, Markets Insider a rapport que les actions de l'entreprise technologique avaient augment de 9 %. Le nombre d'utilisateurs de Twitter est pass  192 millions, mais Markets Insider a rapport que l'lection prsidentielle de 2020 a caus un "petit, mais mesurable coup"  la croissance du nombre d'utilisateurs, ce qui fait que le nombre d'utilisateurs actifs quotidiens n'a pas atteint les projections des analystes.

Source : Twitter

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de l'viction dfinitive de Donald Trump de Twitter ?
 ::fleche::  Twitter mne-t-il une politique au-dessus du gouvernement amricain ou est-il dans son droit ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que c'est une bonne chose de laisser ces genres de dcisions  la charge des rseaux sociaux eux-mmes ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Twitter verrouille le compte du prsident Trump pendant 12 heures et l'avertit d'une suspension permanente, Facebook retire ses publications incrimines et dclare une  situation d'urgence 

 ::fleche::  Facebook et Twitter suppriment une publication de Donald Trump selon laquelle la grippe est plus meurtrire que le coronavirus et ravivent le dbat relatif aux politiques de modration sur les RS

 ::fleche::  hTrump demande  la Cour suprme de le laisser bloquer les critiques sur Twitter, le prsident n'utilise pas un compte  pour donner aux membres du public un forum pour lui parler 

 ::fleche::  Twitter suspend dfinitivement le compte de Donald Trump, le rseau social estime que les messages qu'il a publis rcemment reprsentent un risque d'incitation  la violence

 ::fleche::  Trump vs Twitter : le Prsident amricain signe son dcret contre les rseaux sociaux qu'il accuse de censure et biais politiques

----------


## denisys

> Que pensez-vous de l'viction dfinitive de Donald Trump de Twitter ?


Que cest l'viction dfinitive de Twitter , qui devrait tre primordial !!!
---
Le politicien Christian Monteil utilise un budget de l'tat pour acheter des followers sur Twitter
15 000 euros pour 7500 amis fantmes...
*-*-
https://www.developpez.com/actu/9885...amis-fantomes/

----------


## dikafrato

Et bien voil si vous tes un casseurs imbciles vous apporterez votre tlphone avec vous pour vous prendre en photos lors de votre acte criminel.
Et ce n'est pas une mauvaise chose du tout, il n'y a pas de "libert" dans le crime.
Qu'on les foutes tous en prison pour longtemps et surtout que l'on saisissent leurs biens pour compenser un peu.

----------


## dikafrato

> Que cest l'viction dfinitive de Twitter , qui devrait tre primordial !!!
> ---
> Le politicien Christian Monteil utilise un budget de l'tat pour acheter des followers sur Twitter
> 15 000 euros pour 7500 amis fantmes...
> *-*-
> https://www.developpez.com/actu/9885...amis-fantomes/


J'ai bien hte de le voir avec son costume orange!

----------


## Madmac

> C'est quoi ces conneries? Tu as regarde les vidos? Les manifestants font une pression d'enfer, et les policiers,  un contre cent, prfrent ouvrir que de se faire marcher dessus. Ils ont sauv leur peau. Ils ont pris la dcision tous seuls comme des grands (d'ailleurs, l'ouverture du mur de Berlin, c'est pareil, le douanier  cd  la pression de la foule, et a juste prvenu sa hirarchie que le poste frontire tait ouvert).
> 
> Et les vidos de l'assaut final - rat - contre la grande salle ou taient les lus, montre que non, ils n'avaient pas peut de prendre une balle dans la tte. C'est quand l'une d'entre eux a pris une balle dans la gorge que soudain, ooops, ceux qui taient prsents se sont dit que peut-tre ils n'taient pas invulnrables. Jusqu' ce moment, la confiance est totale dans leur camp. Et ils n'hsitaient pas  se relayer pour balancer des objets lourds pour briser les portes. La dame a for pour tre la premire  entrer. Tant pis pour elle.


Est-ce que tu tais au courant que Trump avait offert l'aide de la garde nationale au maire et il l'a refus?

Mike Pence devait prendre une dcision qui allait impliquer le tribunal militaire. Il l'a prenait et Antifa et BML allait pter une crise, il refusait et il tait prvisible que les Patriotes allaient galement ragir violemment? Donc l'meute tait prvisible. Et l'aspect que tu sembles oublier est que cela mettait forcment la vie du prsident en danger. Et peut-tre que c'tait le but vis, son assassinat.




> C'est quoi ces conneries? Tu as regarde les vidos? Les manifestants font une pression d'enfer, et les policiers,  un contre cent, prfrent ouvrir que de se faire marcher dessus. Ils ont sauv leur peau. Ils ont pris la dcision tous seuls comme des grands (d'ailleurs, l'ouverture du mur de Berlin, c'est pareil, le douanier  cd  la pression de la foule, et a juste prvenu sa hirarchie que le poste frontire tait ouvert)..


Leur poste est DERRIRE la grille. Justement pour viter cette possibilit

----------


## pemmore

je vais peut tre passer pour un noob, mais tant pis, sur mes Blackberry que d'annes de bonheur je pouvais couper l'antenne, c'tait une des icones, j'ai bien eu un excellent star note 3, mais jamais servi comme tlphone, sur l'actuel un Verne dcacores (Blackberry 8700 vol, snif!)  aucun moment j'ai remarqu une fonction couper l'antenne, on voit bien l'usage que peuvent subir nos donnes qui devraient rester personnelles, imaginez votre pouse qui ouvre lfit alors que vous n'aviez strictement rien  faire la.
On peut videment stopper le truc, mais un smartphone a sert  90%  autre chose en gnral, se ballader avec un espion pour 2h de tchatche par mois, c'est du lourd.
Perso, c'est tellement important que je l'oublie un jour sur deux, c'est juste pour appeler le dpanneur si la bagnole est en rade.

----------


## Mstnk

Si Trump n'est pas puni et qu'il redevient prsident des USA, est-ce que la mesure tiendra toujours ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> qu'il redevient prsident des USA


C'tait dj un miracle en 2016, ce serait encore plus compliqu en 2024.
Il n'a accs  aucun mdia, mme pas Twitter.
Il faudrait qu'il crer son propre parti, car le parti rpublicain ne le laissera probablement pas revenir. 

C'est anti dmocratique de l'empcher d'utiliser Twitter, le prtexte invoqu est ridicule. Twitter peut considrer n'importe quoi comme un appel  la violence.

----------


## Saverok

> C'tait dj un miracle en 2016, ce serait encore plus compliqu en 2024.
> Il n'a accs  aucun mdia, mme pas Twitter.
> Il faudrait qu'il crer son propre parti, car le parti rpublicain ne le laissera probablement pas revenir.


Bien au contraire, l'emprise de Trump sur le parti Rpublicain est norme.
Il ne tient pas les lus, mais la base lectorale.
Les rares lus rpublicains qui ont critiqu Trump ( raison ou tord, ce n'est pas la question) ont t trs fortement pris  parti par les partisans rpublicains.
Du coup, ils ont tous fait machine arrire et y en a plus un seul pour se manifester car ils tiennent tous trop  leur rlection.

 Y a qu' regarder le procs de destitution en cours pour se rendre compte que mme Trump parti de la maison blanche, y a pas un lu rpublicain pour le condamner.
Ils continuent tous de faire bloc avec Trump contre les dmocrates.
Du coup, la majorit des 2/3 ncessaire pour condamner Trump et ainsi l'empcher de pouvoir se reprsenter un jour ne sera jamais atteinte.
==> si les rpublicains voulaient rellement se dbarrasser de Trump  vie, y aurai pourtant pas meilleure occasion




> C'est anti dmocratique de l'empcher d'utiliser Twitter, le prtexte invoqu est ridicule. Twitter peut considrer n'importe quoi comme un appel  la violence.


Twitter n'est pas reconnu comme un service public.
Ni aux USA ni ailleurs.
Twitter reste une entreprise priv qui possdent ses conditions d'utilisation et est en droit de bannir qui elle veut.
Trump a tjrs sa libert d'expression.
Il peut s'exprimer tant qu'il le veut, mais pas sur Twitter.

----------


## Ryu2000

> y a pas un lu rpublicain pour le condamner.


Vous n'avez pas les bonnes infos.
List of Republicans who opposed the Donald Trump 2020 presidential campaign




> Ils continuent tous de faire bloc avec Trump contre les dmocrates.


Les rpublicains ont plus de points communs avec les dmocrates qu'avec Trump.
En France, on a le PS et l'UMP qui font exactement la mme chose, on ne sent pas des masses de diffrences entre Sarkozy et Hollande, comme on ne voit pas de diffrence entre W. Bush et Obama.




> les partisans rpublicains.


Les partisans de Trump ne sont pas forcment rpublicains.
Les lecteurs rpublicains ne sont pas forcment fans de Trump.

70% of Republicans Would Consider Joining New Party Formed by Donald Trump, Poll Finds



> A CBS News poll found that 33% of Republicans would join Trump's new political party and another 37% said they would "maybe" join the new party. Thirty percent of Republicans said they would not leave the GOP.





> Twitter n'est pas reconnu comme un service public.


Il faut des nouvelles lois, les gros rseaux sociaux devraient fonctionner comme des services publics sur certains points.
a fait chier qu'il y ait autant de censure sur Twitter, Facebook, etc.
Peut-tre que des alternatives vont gagner en popularit.

----------


## pierre.E

on s'est bien assagit de puis la prise de la bastille :;):

----------


## Madmac

> C'tait dj un miracle en 2016, ce serait encore plus compliqu en 2024.
> Il n'a accs  aucun mdia, mme pas Twitter.
> Il faudrait qu'il crer son propre parti, car le parti rpublicain ne le laissera probablement pas revenir. 
> 
> C'est anti dmocratique de l'empcher d'utiliser Twitter, le prtexte invoqu est ridicule. Twitter peut considrer n'importe quoi comme un appel  la violence.


Il y a des rumeurs qu'il est en train de crer une alternative  Twitter et Facebook.

----------


## Ryu2000

> crer une alternative  Twitter et Facebook.


Bonne chance  eux, le succs n'est pas garanti.
Mais a pourrait marcher, il y a probablement plein de gens qui sont fatigu de l'idologie promu par Twitter et Facebook.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Parler affirme qu'il est de retour sans la "Big Tech" aprs avoir t vir d'Amazon Web Services,*
*Et avoir pass plus dun mois hors service*

Le rseau social Parler, trs pris des partisans de lex-prsident amricain Donald Trump, a annonc lundi quil tait de nouveau partiellement oprationnel, plus dun mois aprs sa mise hors service par les gants de la technologie. Le rseau social controvers affirme qu'il ne dpend plus de la "Big Tech" pour son infrastructure Web. Parler, qui se dit ddi  la libert dexpression, mais a t accus de vhiculer des incitations  la violence dune partie de lextrme droite amricaine, avait d tre interrompu aprs les violences au Capitole le 6 janvier.

Le rseau social alternatif Parler a rouvert aprs un mois d'interruption. La socit a annonc dans un communiqu de presse que le site est dsormais accessible aux utilisateurs ayant dj un compte et qu'elle acceptera de nouvelles inscriptions  partir de la semaine prochaine. Elle a galement annonc la nomination d'un nouveau PDG par intrim : Mark Meckler, qui a prcdemment cofond en 2009 le groupe de droite Tea Party Patriots. Cette relance intervient aprs la suspension par des services partenaires  la suite de l'attaque du Capitole amricain en janvier dernier, en raison de menaces violentes sur la plateforme.


Dans un post sur le compte rseau social de lapplication, les propritaires de l'application ont crit :  Nous ne serons pas supprims . Ce retour a t salu par de nombreuses voix de droite et mme par des lgislateurs. Selon les responsables, le lancement de leur plateforme   vise  la remettre en ligne pour ses utilisateurs actuels seulement dans la premire semaine, les nouveaux utilisateurs pouvant s'inscrire ds la semaine suivante .

Les anciens comptes d'utilisateurs de Parler ont t restaurs, mais les anciens "parleys"  le terme de la plateforme pour dsigner les messages  ne semblent pas avoir t conservs. Certains utilisateurs trs connus, comme l'animateur de Fox News, Sean Hannity, auraient dj commenc  poster sur le nouveau site. Le site n'tait pas, non plus, pleinement fonctionnel lundi, et certains utilisateurs ont signal des problmes techniques alors qu'ils essayaient de se connecter et d'actualiser les flux. La messagerie prive aurait t dsactive, mais les grandes lignes du site taient en ligne.

 Nous allons devoir faire face  des difficults pendant les deux prochains jours. Nous avons effectu une tonne de travail en amont au cours des deux dernires semaines , a dclar Alexander Blair, directeur technique de Parler, sur le site lundi matin. Une chose est certaine, la plateforme a maintenant t relance avec ce qu'un communiqu de presse appelle  une technologie robuste, durable et indpendante . 

 Parler a t construit pour offrir une plateforme de mdias sociaux qui protge la libert d'expression et valorise la vie prive et le discours civil , a dclar Mark Meckler, PDG par intrim de Parler.

 Lorsque Parler a t mis hors ligne en janvier par ceux qui souhaitent faire taire des dizaines de millions d'Amricains, notre quipe s'est runie, dtermine  tenir la promesse faite  notre communaut trs engage que nous reviendrions plus forts que jamais. Nous sommes ravis d'accueillir  nouveau tout le monde .

 Parler est dirig par une quipe exprimente et est ici pour rester. Nous nous panouirons en tant que premire plateforme de mdias sociaux ddie  la libert d'expression, au respect de la vie prive et au dialogue civil .


Parler, qui a dclar avoir plus de 12 millions d'utilisateurs lorsqu'il a t mis hors ligne, est devenu particulirement populaire auprs des partisans de Trump l'anne dernire et est apparu comme un lieu commun pour discuter des accusations de fraude lectorale sans fondement aprs la dfaite de Trump aux lections de novembre 2020. Le point de basculement pour beaucoup de ses partenaires pour retirer le soutien technique est venu aprs l'attaque du 6 janvier sur le Capitole amricain, quand les utilisateurs sur Parler ont glorifi l'meute.

Amazon a refus de continuer  fournir ses services dhbergement Cloud au site aprs que le gant de la technologie ait dtermin que Parler n'en faisait pas assez pour modrer et supprimer les incitations  la violence. Parler a t coup en raison de son  manque de volont et de son incapacit  retirer des serveurs d'Amazon Web Services les contenus qui menacent la scurit publique, par exemple, l'incitation et la planification du viol, de la torture et de l'assassinat de fonctionnaires et de citoyens , a dclar Amazon dans une requte le mois dernier.

L'application avait galement t retire de l'App Store d'Apple et du Play Store de Google, rendant le tlchargement de l'application sur les smartphones impossible pour les nouveaux utilisateurs. Le site Web bas sur un navigateur, qui affiche quelques messages qui datent de janvier, n'est toujours pas pleinement oprationnel.

*Un nouvel hbergeur Web pour le rseau social*

Parler semble utiliser une socit d'hbergement Cloud base  Los Angeles, SkySilk, pour revenir en ligne. Des hackers sur Twitter, dont l'utilisateur qui a orchestr un archivage  grande chelle des donnes publiques de Parler alors qu'il tombait hors ligne, ont identifi SkySilk comme tant l'hbergeur. John Jackson, fondateur du groupe de hacking Sakura Samurai, a confirm que l'empreinte technique pointait vers SkySilk via les archives publiques. 

Le PDG de SkySilk, Kevin Matossian, a  confirm  NPR que la socit fournit des services d'hbergement Web  Parler , selon le journaliste de NPR Bobby Allyn.


Le mois dernier, Parler.com a transfr son domaine  Epik, un bureau d'enregistrement de domaine qui fournit galement un service  Gab, qui est dcrit comme refuge pour le contenu antismite.  un moment donn le mois dernier, Parler utilisait les services de la socit russe DDoS-Guard, mais apparemment ce n'est plus le cas. Par ailleurs, lespace Internet que DdoS-Guard avait attribu  Parler est menac de lui tre confisqu ce mois.  

Le conseil d'administration du rseau social, qui comprend l'investisseur et mgadonatrice rpublicaine milliardaire Rebekah Mercer, a licenci en dbut fvrier le directeur gnral et cofondateur John Matze. Matze a dclar qu'il avait plaid pour que Parler adopte une modration plus automatise, que les grands sites de mdias sociaux utilisent avec des modrateurs humains pour faire appliquer leurs politiques. Parler est maintenant dirig par un directeur gnral par intrim. La socit  recherche actuellement un PDG permanent  qui remplacera Meckler.

*Parler toujours sous le coup dune enqute du Congrs*

Parler se dcrit comme politiquement indpendant, mais le site, peu modr, est devenu populaire auprs des utilisateurs conservateurs qui ont t soit bannis des grands sites, soit en dsaccord avec les politiques de vrification des faits et de modration de plateformes comme Twitter et Facebook. Aprs avoir t hors service pendant plus dun mois, les utilisateurs peuvent  nouveau publier des "parleys" sur leur rseau prfr. 

Cependant, Parler reste dans une position incertaine. Apple et Google n'ont pas rtabli son application dans leurs magasins en ligne, et il est toujours en train de se battre dans un procs en cours contre Amazon, o un juge a sembl peu sympathique  ses revendications. Le site utilisait galement la version gratuite de la plateforme d'authentification des utilisateurs Okta, avant de voir son service annul.  Bien que nous soutenions des organisations de tout le spectre politique, notre plateforme ne sera pas utilise pour des menaces de violence et d'activits illgales , a dclar Okta  l'poque.

Une commission de surveillance du Congrs enqute galement pour savoir si Parler a des liens financiers avec des entits russes, affirmant que le rseau social  a permis  la dsinformation russe de prosprer  avant les lections amricaines de 2020. La commission de surveillance et de rforme de la Chambre des reprsentants examine galement un rapport de BuzzFeed selon lequel Parler a offert  Donald Trump, alors quil tait encore prsident, une participation de 40 % en change dune utilisation exclusive de la plateforme. Les ngociations  ont finalement draill  cause des vnements du 6 janvier , selon ce rapport. La prsidente de la commission de surveillance, Carolyn Maloney, a demand des documents sur le financement et les oprations de Parler.

Sources : Parler, Tweet

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du retour de Parler ?
 ::fleche::  Que va-t-il se passer pour le rseau social dont lapplication mobile est toujours interdite des app stores ?
 ::fleche::   Parler est dirig par une quipe exprimente et est ici pour rester , daprs le PDG par intrim. Et vous, pensez-vous que cest un nouveau dpart sans interruption pour la plateforme ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Parler poursuit Amazon, allguant des violations de la lgislation antitrust, aprs que le gant du e-commerce a interdit l'application de mdias sociaux d'extrme droite d'AWS
 ::fleche::  L'espace Internet occup par Parler confisqu  DdoS-Guard, son nouvel hbergeur Web, la socit ne respectant pas les politiques du registre Internet rgional LACNIC
 ::fleche::  Le PDG du rseau social Parler dit qu'il a t licenci par le conseil d'administration de la socit, aprs qu'il a rencontr une rsistance  sa  forte conviction en la libert d'expression 
 ::fleche::  Tim Cook dfend la suspension de l'application Parler :  Nous ne considrons pas cela comme de la libert d'expression . Parler reviendra sur l'App Store  s'ils reprennent leur modration

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

[QUOTE=Saverok;11684638Twitter n'est pas reconnu comme un service public.
Ni aux USA ni ailleurs.
Twitter reste une entreprise priv qui possdent ses conditions d'utilisation et est en droit de bannir qui elle veut.[/QUOTE]




> Il y a des rumeurs qu'il est en train de crer une alternative  Twitter et Facebook.





> Bonne chance  eux, le succs n'est pas garanti.
> Mais a pourrait marcher, il y a probablement plein de gens qui sont fatigu de l'idologie promu par Twitter et Facebook.


Si l'on ne veut pas / plus de sujet politique / religion sur Facebook , Twitter et Youtube je suis pour ... A la base ces rseaux sociaux ont t pens pour le domaine de la culture et du loisir . Pas de la politique ni de la religion.

Qu'on cre des Facebook , Twitter et Youtube ou l'on peut dbattre politique et / ou religion ,  l'image des sites pour le "grand dbat" je suis pour . Cela pourra en calmer certains ... Dans le temps il y avait les forums trs populaire dans les annes 2000.

----------


## el_slapper

> Est-ce que tu tais au courant que Trump avait offert l'aide de la garde nationale au maire et il l'a refus?


Mensonge pur. Tu ne sembles mme pas savoir que c'est La maire de Washington. Tu racontes des salades pour justifier l'injustifiable.




> Mike Pence devait prendre une dcision qui allait impliquer le tribunal militaire. Il l'a prenait et Antifa et BML allait pter une crise, il refusait et il tait prvisible que les Patriotes allaient galement ragir violemment? Donc l'meute tait prvisible. Et l'aspect que tu sembles oublier est que cela mettait forcment la vie du prsident en danger. Et peut-tre que c'tait le but vis, son assassinat.


Uh? Je n'ai vu absolument personne dans une logique d'assassinat de Trump. Les cibles vises taient principalement Pence et Pelosi (dans cet ordre, _ou pas_, suivant les insurgs). En outre, les antifas et BLM ont brill par leur absence (qui tait une manuvre brillante, d'ailleurs, a a permis au camp d'en face de se discrditer tout seul). Prendre une mesure qui leur dplairait ne provoquait pas d'meutes. Il n'y avait pas d'meutiers potentiels de ce cot l.

Au final, Pence a appel la garde nationale aprs que les meutes aient commenc.




> Leur poste est DERRIRE la grille. Justement pour viter cette possibilit


Tu as vu les videos? Les insurgs sont arrivs partout, pas seulement par la porte.  un moment, quand les insurgs sont devant toi, derrire toi,  ta droite,  ta gauche, ben, tu ne joue pas au matamore. Tu gagnes du temps pour les ralentir (cf la vido d'Eugene Goodman, mais il est loin d'tre le seul  avoir fait le coup). C'est ce qu'a fait la police du capitole. plus ou moins bien, en tous cas suffisamment bien pour permettre de fermer les lourdes portes protgeant les lus.

EDIT : 

https://twitter.com/HerreraBeutler/s...19828721401856

Trump a refus d'appeler  l'aide sous prtexte que c'tait un coup des antifas. Ce qui confirme mon premier point.

----------


## yahiko

Nul doute qu'avec le temps, l'Histoire ne fera qu'accabler toujours davantage l'attitude de Donald Trump durant la fin de son mandat.

Son incomptence mise  nu lorsque le Coronavirus a commenc  dferler sur l'Amrique, alors que l'Asie et l'Europe y taient dj confronts plusieurs semaines voire mois. Il ne pouvait pas dire qu'il ne savait pas.

Son irresponsabilit, en ignorant (en tant le plus indulgent possible) que ses propos ne pouvaient qu'amener certains esprits crdules et dsesprs  utiliser la violence. L'attaque du Capitole est la consquence directe de son discours

Sa malhonntet lorsqu'il a tent d'inflchir des officiels de Georgie de falsifier les rsultats des lections de cet tat. Et rien ne dit que Trump n'ai pas tent la mme chose pour d'autres tats.

Sa corruption o le cabinet, les conseillers qui l'entourent font partie soit de sa famille directement, soit de ses obligs. Le npotisme et le copinage est la marque de fabrique de ce Prsident. Et que dire des grces prsidentielles trs controverses.

Messieurs qui intervenaient sur ce forum o nous privilgions la technique, les faits, o nous tentons de rsister aux thses toutes faites et privilgions l'esprit critique, qu'on soit de "droite" ou de "gauche", comment trouver quelque chose pour sauver ce sinistre personnage ? Je ne comprends pas.

----------


## Madmac

> Mensonge pur. Tu ne sembles mme pas savoir que c'est La maire de Washington. Tu racontes des salades pour justifier l'injustifiable..


https://noqreport.com/2021/01/22/nat...c-hotel-rooms/

Le mot cl  noter est viction








> Uh? Je n'ai vu absolument personne dans une logique d'assassinat de Trump. Les cibles vises taient principalement Pence et Pelosi (dans cet ordre, _ou pas_, suivant les insurgs). En outre, les antifas et BLM ont brill par leur absence (qui tait une manuvre brillante, d'ailleurs, a a permis au camp d'en face de se discrditer tout seul). Prendre une mesure qui leur dplairait ne provoquait pas d'meutes. Il n'y avait pas d'meutiers potentiels de ce cot l.
> 
> Au final, Pence a appel la garde nationale aprs que les meutes aient commenc..


Aprs 2 tentatives mise en accusation sans fondement, tu crois qu'il n'y a pas de fanatiques du cot des Dmocrates. Ils incitent rgulirement les gens  attaquer les supporteurs de Trumps Antifa et BLM  continue  foutre le bordel dans le bordel dans le pays. Faut-tre vraiment tre naf pour croire que des lment d'Antifa n'ont pas infiltr la manifestation.







> Prendre une mesure qui leur dplairait ne provoquait pas d'meutes..


 Les Dmocrates ont frauder la dernire lection. Et Biden a un indice de popularit qui tourne autour de 15%. Et en plus la moit du Parti Dmocrate dteste Biden. Mais n'y aurait pas sinquiter ...






> Tu as vu les videos? Les insurgs sont arrivs partout, pas seulement par la porte.  un moment, quand les insurgs sont devant toi, derrire toi,  ta droite,  ta gauche, ben, tu ne joue pas au matamore. Tu gagnes du temps pour les ralentir (cf la vido d'Eugene Goodman, mais il est loin d'tre le seul  avoir fait le coup). C'est ce qu'a fait la police du capitole. plus ou moins bien, en tous cas suffisamment bien pour permettre de fermer les lourdes portes protgeant les lus.


C'est curieux les Gilets Jaunes ont tent la mme chose en France, avec une pelle mcanique en plus, sans succs. Sur le toit de la Maison, il y a des artilleurs en permanence et sur un simple appel, un floppe de militaire peu dbarqu  tout moment par hlicoptre.






> Trump a refus d'appeler  l'aide sous prtexte que c'tait un coup des antifas. Ce qui confirme mon premier point.


  L, tu dbite carrment des conneries. Explique-nous qu'est-ce que Trump aurait  gagner  laisser des meutiers  attaquer la Maison Blanche. Je suis sr que plusieurs lecteurs aimeraient entendre ton explication.

----------


## Madmac

> Messieurs qui intervenaient sur ce forum o nous privilgions la technique, les faits, o nous tentons de rsister aux thses toutes faites et privilgions l'esprit critique, qu'on soit de "droite" ou de "gauche", comment trouver quelque chose pour sauver ce sinistre personnage ? Je ne comprends pas.



L'esprit critique et quoi encore. Donald Trump a avis les Amricains des bnfices de la Chroloquinine 9 mois avant que les mdias et les autorits mdicales reconnaissent les qualits du traitements. Ils avaient demand des contrles sanitaires dans les aroports avant le  premier cas sur le sol amricain. mais le Gouverneur de la Californie a refuser des les faire appliquer.




> comment trouver quelque chose pour sauver ce sinistre personnage ? Je ne comprends pas.


C'est trs ais quand on est vritablement inform. Avez-vous des nouvelles des dernires oprations militaires amricaines au Moyen-Orient. Non! C'est parce qu'il a pratiquement retir toute les troupes. Et allait faire la mme chose en Afghanistan. Attendez-vous encore des nouvelles lancements de missiles de la Core du Nord. Non! Et ce n'est pas la fe des dents qui a rsolu le problme !!! Le seul prsident amricain qui n'a dclencher une nouvelle guerre depuis prs de 40 ans. Sinistre pour les fabricants d'armes amricains.




> Isral va sceller son entente historique avec les Emirats et Bahren  la Maison Blanche


https://www.la-croix.com/Israel-scel...-15-1301114021

Mais comme les mdias franais sont merdiques. Je ne suis pas tonn de votre ignorance crasse.

----------


## sergio_is_back

Quand je lis ici que certains comme mon voisin du dessus, mlangent les gilets jaunes, une prtendue fraude lectorale aux US, Trump, la Chloroquine, confondent la Maison blanche et le Capitole, et font le rapprochement avec le Moyen Orient et la Core du Nord.... Manque plus que les Illuminati, les Francs Maons, et Skippy....

Je me dis que la Covid doit avoir des effets sur la sant mentale !!!

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Nul doute qu'avec le temps, l'Histoire ne fera qu'accabler toujours davantage l'attitude de Donald Trump durant la fin de son mandat.
> 
> Son incomptence mise  nu lorsque le Coronavirus a commenc  dferler sur l'Amrique, alors que l'Asie et l'Europe y taient dj confronts plusieurs semaines voire mois. Il ne pouvait pas dire qu'il ne savait pas.
> 
> Son irresponsabilit, en ignorant (en tant le plus indulgent possible) que ses propos ne pouvaient qu'amener certains esprits crdules et dsesprs  utiliser la violence. L'attaque du Capitole est la consquence directe de son discours
> 
> Sa malhonntet lorsqu'il a tent d'inflchir des officiels de Georgie de falsifier les rsultats des lections de cet tat. Et rien ne dit que Trump n'ai pas tent la mme chose pour d'autres tats.
> 
> Sa corruption o le cabinet, les conseillers qui l'entourent font partie soit de sa famille directement, soit de ses obligs. Le npotisme et le copinage est la marque de fabrique de ce Prsident. Et que dire des grces prsidentielles trs controverses.
> ...


Moi je comprend, o du moins j'ai mon explication, mme si elle est peut tre en partie fausse :

Les politiques (qu'ils soient amricains ou franais d'ailleurs...) ne sont que le reflet de la socit dans laquelle ils voluent...

----------


## el_slapper

> Aprs 2 tentatives mise en accusation sans fondement, tu crois qu'il n'y a pas de fanatiques du cot des Dmocrates. Ils incitent rgulirement les gens  attaquer les supporteurs de Trumps Antifa et BLM  continue  foutre le bordel dans le bordel dans le pays. Faut-tre vraiment tre naf pour croire que des lment d'Antifa n'ont pas infiltr la manifestation.


Il y a des fanatiques dot dmocrate, bien videmment. Ils ont juste dcid de laisser leurs homologues rpublicains se disqualifier tous seuls. Depuis l't dernier, ils ne bougent plus.




> Les Dmocrates ont frauder la dernire lection. Et Biden a un indice de popularit qui tourne autour de 15%. Et en plus la moiti du Parti Dmocrate dteste Biden. Mais n'y aurait pas sinquiter ...


https://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/polls/



Qui raconte des conneries? 15% c'est 53/62% ???




> L, tu dbite carrment des conneries. Explique-nous qu'est-ce que Trump aurait  gagner  laisser des meutiers  attaquer la Maison Blanche. Je suis sr que plusieurs lecteurs aimeraient entendre ton explication.


Trump a regard le spectacle, depuis sa tl, avec sa famille, sans intervenir (enfin, sur le moment - avant, il les a bien chauffs. _Aprs_, il a fait un trs mou "je vous aime, rentrez chez vous"). Pour sa dfense, il n'a pas essay de dclarer l'tat d'urgence pour faire un coup d'tat. C'est le seul truc qu'on ne peut pas lui reprocher. Mais il a tout fait avant pour envoyer les gens "reprendre leur bien" (quand tu as pass les 8 dernires semaines  hurler que l'lection a t vole, tu sais bien de quoi il parle). Trump n'est pas un politicien, c'est un homme de spectacle, il a pouss les gens  faire le spectacle. Il les a laisss se planter tous seuls, et il a apprci le spectacle. Il n'a pas, spcifiquement, particip  la tentative de coup d'tat en sa faveur (mme si il a pouss trs forts les gens  le faire)

(par contre, l'avant veille, quand il demande explicitement  Mike Pence de pirater le rsultat et d'ignorer, au mpris de la constitution, les rsultats des votes proposs par les tats, l, c'tait explicitement une tentative de coup d'tat. Mais les dmocrates ont, encore une fois, fonc sur le drapeau rouge au lieu de taper l ou c'tait plus sur. Moins spectaculaire, mais plus sur. Trumpe n'est hlas pas le seul  privilgier le spectacle sur l'efficacit).

EDIT : Certains qui ont effectivement fait l'attaque sont furieux qu'on l'assigne aux antifas : https://www.huffpost.com/entry/trump...59c4e52ee6?zq8 - les autres essayent juste d'chapper  leurs responsabilits.

----------


## Madmac

> I
> Trump a regard le spectacle, depuis sa tl, avec sa famille, sans intervenir (enfin, sur le moment - avant, il les a bien chauffs.


Parce qu'il ne pouvait faire autrement! Pour une raison que j'arrive mal  comprendre, le Prsident n'a pas le contrle de la scurit de la Maison Blanche. La personne en charge est  "the Speaker of the House", qui est la probablement la personne qui dteste le plus Donald Trump sur cette plante: Nancy Pelosi !




Pour ce qui est du rsultat du sondage: Crois-tu vraiment que sa popularit ait augment aprs avoir annonc que l'aide aux Amricains qui tait de $2000 sous Trump allait pass  $1200? Et qu'il n'allait pas annul la dette des tudiants. Et qu'il renvoyait des troupes au Moyen-Orient.

Ces chiffres ne sont pas crdibles. Le n'ai pas chercher les vidos, mais si tu fais une recherche, tu verras qu'il avait du mal  avoir 50 personnes pour assister  sa campagne lectorale.


Les journalistes australiens pensent galement que Pelosi a merd volontairement.

----------


## Madmac

> Je me dis que la Covid doit avoir des effets sur la sant mentale !!!


Wow! Quel argumentation!




Georgia: Afin de permettre au volontaire de dormir, le compte des votes devait tre interrompu pour le reste de la nuit. Mais voila ce qui c'est pass une fois que la personne en charge de la surveillance de fraude soit parti:




Des volontaires ont continuer  faire le compte de vote envoy par la poste. Et les logs de cette priode de temps indiquent que *100%* des votes sont all  Biden.

Je vous invite  lire les commentaires de cette vido.

----------


## el_slapper

Juste a, parceque c'est reprsentatif :




> Pour ce qui est du rsultat du sondage: Crois-tu vraiment que sa popularit ait augment aprs avoir annonc que l'aide aux Amricains qui tait de $2000 sous Trump allait pass  $1200? Et qu'il n'allait pas annul la dette des tudiants. Et qu'il renvoyait des troupes au Moyen-Orient.
> 
> Ces chiffres ne sont pas crdibles. Le n'ai pas chercher les vidos, mais si tu fais une recherche, tu verras qu'il avait du mal  avoir 50 personnes pour assister  sa campagne lectorale.


Le site que je lie est 538, qui reprend *tous* les sites de sondages amricains (en leur attribuant des notes, d'ailleurs, mais ce n'est pas le sujet). Tu regarde les jours prcdents, toutes les valeurs sont entre les deux extrmes du jour que j'ai cit. Bien sur que les sondages ont des biais et des incertitudes, c'est connu et mesur - d'o cet cart de 11% la mme journe, d'ailleurs. Mais a donne une ide. 538 a aussi des mesures d'carts moyens entre les rsultats des sondages - et pas de surprise, les sondeurs bleus donnent un avantage indu aux bleus, et les sondeurs rouges un avantage indu aux rouges. Les plus extrmes avaient 7% de biais moyen, mais la plupart moins de 2%

Tout a pour dire que ce sont des approximations, mais on connait le niveau d'approximation. Donc si on dit c'est entre 52% et 63%, a peut aller un peu au del ou en-de, mais on descend difficilement sous les 50% - ou alors de trs peu. Et on arrive certainement pas  15%. En outre, ce rsultat est cohrent avec l'historique : tous les prsidents fraichement lus ont ce genre de soutien, puis a s'rode avec les annes - Trump, Obama, W, mais aussi Macron et d'autre ont subi le mme sort. Ce rsultat est cohrent avec les twitter qu'on peut suivre, si l'extrme gauche amricaine a dj lch Biden, une partie non ngligeable (mme si largement minoritaire, a reste plus que l'extrme gauche) des rpublicains prfrent Biden  Trump, et sont pour l'instant satisfaits, et tout le reste de son lectorat reste derrire lui. donc on arrive  un peu plus de la moiti du pays qui le soutient _pour le moment_. Ca colle aussi avec les amricains que je connais - les dmocrates usuels font bloc derrire Biden, les rpublicains sont plus diviss, mme si majoritairement hostiles.

Le troisime point est anecdotique, mais les deux premiers sont mesurables.

Non, ces annonces n'ont pas augment sa popularit, mais quand 90% de ton camp et 20% du camps d'en face (estimations  la louche) sont derrire toi, ben tu as  peu prs 55% de soutien. 15%, c'est un chiffre imaginaire donn pour se donner du courage. Ca ne repose sur rien de concret. Je ne dis d'ailleurs pas que Biden ne tombera pas  ces niveaux - c'est impossible  prdire. Mais pour l'instant, il a une - courte mais relle - majorit d'amricains derrire lui. Ton 15% est un fantasme de supporter du.

Quand mme un point sur Trump qui n'a rien fait : Pence, lui, tait occup,  la fois  grer la crmonie, et aussi  grer les envahisseurs, et il a quand mme trouv le temps pour appeler la garde nationale  la rescousse. Trump ne l'a pas fait, alors qu'il n'avait aucune obligation. Je ne sais pas si ton histoire de "_coin  la maison blanche_" a un sens (j'ai un gros doute, mais _admettons_), mais dans le monde moderne, a n'empche pas d'agir. Il avait,  ce moment, toujours accs  twitter, et il a pas mal gouvern avec twitter. Si le vice-prsident a obtenu l'intervention de la garde nationale, aucun doute que le prsident l'aurait obtenu aussi. J'insiste sur ce point l, donc : Trump avait les moyens d'appeler  la rescousse. Un twit de sa part, et la garde nationale serait arrive tout aussi surement qu'avec le coup de fil de Pence. Il ne l'a pas fait. Il a laiss se drouler l'assaut sans ragir.

----------


## Madmac



----------


## Stphane le calme

*Le compte Parler de John Matze, son cofondateur et ancien PDG, aurait t bloqu  * 
*aprs qu'il a demand  ses followers de le suivre sur l'application Telegram* 

Parler est au centre de la controverse depuis qu'Amazon Web Services, Apple et Google ont dconnect le rseau social le mois dernier pour son manque de modration du contenu li  l'meute du Capitole du 6 janvier. Parler, qui a dclar avoir plus de 12 millions d'utilisateurs lorsqu'il a t mis hors ligne, est devenu particulirement populaire auprs des partisans de Trump l'anne dernire et est apparu comme un lieu commun pour discuter des accusations de fraude lectorale sans fondement aprs la dfaite de Trump aux lections de novembre 2020. Le point de basculement pour beaucoup de ses partenaires pour retirer le soutien technique est venu aprs l'attaque du 6 janvier sur le Capitole amricain, quand les utilisateurs sur Parler ont glorifi l'meute.

Amazon a refus de continuer  fournir ses services dhbergement cloud au site aprs que le gant de la technologie a dtermin que Parler n'en faisait pas assez pour modrer et supprimer les incitations  la violence. Parler a t coup en raison de son  manque de volont et de son incapacit  retirer des serveurs d'Amazon Web Services les contenus qui menacent la scurit publique, par exemple, l'incitation et la planification du viol, de la torture et de l'assassinat de fonctionnaires et de citoyens , a dclar Amazon dans une requte le mois dernier.

L'application avait galement t retire de l'App Store d'Apple et du Play Store de Google, rendant le tlchargement de l'application sur les smartphones impossible pour les nouveaux utilisateurs. 

Parler se dcrit comme politiquement indpendant, mais le site, peu modr, est devenu populaire auprs des utilisateurs conservateurs qui ont t soit bannis des grands sites, soit en dsaccord avec les politiques de vrification des faits et de modration de plateformes comme Twitter et Facebook. Aprs avoir t hors service pendant plus dun mois, les utilisateurs peuvent  nouveau publier des "parleys" sur leur rseau prfr.

Cependant, Parler reste dans une position incertaine. Apple et Google n'ont pas rtabli son application dans leurs magasins en ligne, et il est toujours en train de se battre dans un procs en cours contre Amazon, o un juge a sembl peu sympathique  ses revendications. Le site utilisait galement la version gratuite de la plateforme d'authentification des utilisateurs Okta, avant de voir son service annul.  Bien que nous soutenions des organisations de tout le spectre politique, notre plateforme ne sera pas utilise pour des menaces de violence et d'activits illgales , a dclar Okta  l'poque.

Une commission de surveillance du Congrs enqute galement pour savoir si Parler a des liens financiers avec des entits russes, affirmant que le rseau social  a permis  la dsinformation russe de prosprer  avant les lections amricaines de 2020. La commission de surveillance et de rforme de la Chambre des reprsentants examine galement un rapport de BuzzFeed selon lequel Parler a offert  Donald Trump, alors quil tait encore prsident, une participation de 40 % en change dune utilisation exclusive de la plateforme. Les ngociations  ont finalement draill  cause des vnements du 6 janvier , selon ce rapport. La prsidente de la commission de surveillance, Carolyn Maloney, a demand des documents sur le financement et les oprations de Parler.

Le conseil d'administration de l'entreprise Parler, soutenue par la donatrice du Parti rpublicain Rebekah Mercer, a licenci John Matze de son poste de PDG il y a quelques semaines.  Je tiens  remercier tout le monde chez Parler, les partisans de Parler et surtout les employs extraordinaires de Parler qui ont travaill sans relche pour soutenir notre vision commune. Ce n'est pas un adieu. Juste un si long moment pour l'instant , a-t-il crit sur son compte LinkedIn.

Matze a envoy un mmo au personnel de la socit dans lequel il a dclar que le conseil d'administration de la socit, contrle par Mercer, l'a licenci. Il ajoute quil n'a pas particip  la dcision, et que la raison du licenciement reste inconnue.  Le 29 janvier 2021, le conseil d'administration de Parler, contrl par Rebekah Mercer, a dcid de mettre immdiatement fin  mon poste de PDG de Parler. Je n'ai pas particip  cette dcision , a dclar Matze dans son mmo.

 Au cours des derniers mois, j'ai rencontr une rsistance constante  ma vision du produit,  ma forte conviction en la libert d'expression et  mon point de vue sur la faon dont le site Parler devrait tre gr , a-t-il crit.  Par exemple, j'ai plaid pour une plus grande stabilit des produits et ce que je crois tre une approche plus efficace de la modration du contenu .  J'ai travaill des heures interminables et men des batailles constantes pour faire fonctionner le site Parler, mais  ce stade, l'avenir de Parler n'est plus entre mes mains , a ajout Matze.


Cette fois-ci, Parler semble avoir banni son cofondateur et ancien PDG. John Matze a dclar qu'il pensait avoir t banni aprs avoir fait plusieurs publications et commentaires sur la plateforme la semaine dernire. Des captures d'cran que Matze a partages sur une chane Telegram ont montr que son compte avait t rendu  priv  vendredi aprs avoir publi un message demandant  ses 722 000 abonns Parler ce qu'ils pensaient de la  juste valeur marchande  de l'entreprise. Plus tt la semaine dernire, il avait publi un message sur Parler demandant  ses abonns de le rejoindre sur Telegram, une application de messagerie populaire.

 Je sais que c'est un blocage parce que je sais comment fonctionne l'architecture , a dclar Matze  BuzzFeed News par SMS.  Je ne peux plus me connecter . Aprs que BuzzFeed News a contact un porte-parole de Parler  propos de la situation, le rseau social a dbloqu le compte, selon Matze, qui a fourni une capture d'cran. Le porte-parole n'a fait aucun commentaire.

Dans d'autres commentaires faits vendredi avant le blocage de son compte, Matze a flicit d'anciens collgues pour  avoir fait un excellent travail  qui a permis de remettre Parler en ligne, leur disant de  continuer  tout dchirer .

Matze a refus de commenter la signification de son message sur lvaluation de la socit. Matze a dclar au Wall Street Journal qu'il avait t licenci pour avoir tent de mettre en uvre plus de modration de contenu pour ramener Parler dans les magasins d'applications. Dans une dclaration plus tt ce mois-ci, Amy Peikoff, responsable des politiques chez Parler, a qualifi la qualification de Matze de son licenciement de  trompeuse , mais n'a pas dit ce qui tait inexact.

Source : John Matze

----------


## el_slapper

C'est extraordinaire : John Matze se fait virer pour avoir voulu mettre de la modration...et il se fait modrer dans la foule. Dfinitivement.  ::aie:: 

Au moins, a prouve qu'une de mes hypothses ( savoir que Parler tait juste un pige pour tracer les QAnonistes plus facilement) tait fausse. Je n'y ai jamais totalement cru, mais a aurait t trs rigolo. Bon, non, en fait, c'est bien ce que a a l'air d'tre : un espace ou on a la libert de penser comme QAnon, et pas autrement.

C'est a, le Trumpisme : on hurle libert partout, mais c'est libert pour la parole officielle, et censure systmatique de toutes les autres opinions. Au moins, Twitter a assum le fait qu'ils censuraient certains contenus. Parler, non, c'est toujours le discours de la libert. Libert pour moi, pas pour les autres. Mais libert quand mme contre l'odieuse dictature (qui les a laiss se dvelopper pendant des annes, et il a fallu une tentative de coup d'tat pour qu'ils se dcident  appliquer leurs propres rgles).

----------


## fmartini

> Cette fois-ci, Parler semble avoir banni son co-fondateur et ancien PDG


La fameuse "libert d'expression". Parler ne vaut pas mieux que Twitter qui est tant dcri finalement. Il faut comme d'habitude, tre du mme bord politique, du mme avis et surtout dans le mme camp que les principaux actionnaires.

Je ne donne absolument pas raison  Twitter pour autant. C'est le systme actuel qui veut que les choses se passent de cette manire. C'est un peu a que je dnonce.

----------


## yahiko

Parler laisse volontiers les torrents de haine et de violence verbale se dchaner sur sa plateforme, au nom d'une libert d'expression pirate et dvoye, mais ds qu'une personne critique l'entreprise c'est la censure immdiate. Trs trs piquant. Je ne sais pas s'il faut en rire ou en pleurer.

Il tait d'ailleurs beaucoup plus lgitime pour Twitter de censurer des discours minant la dmocratie et incitant  la violence d'une personne que je ne nommerais pas, que les posts absolument anodins sur le plan de l'ordre public de cet ex PDG de Parler.

Dit autrement, Parler est davantage critiquable que Twitter sur le plan de la libert d'expression. La libert n'tant pas finalement l o on le croit.

----------


## Saverok

> La libert n'tant pas finalement l o on le croit.


La libert implique d'tre borne et d'avoir des rgles / lois pour garantir un espace et un respect de chacun.
Une "libert" sans fois ni loi se nomme anarchie.

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Parler abandonne le procs fdral contre Amazon pour l'avoir mis hors ligne en raison des violences au Capitole,* 
*mais en intente un autre au tribunal d'tat*

Parler a retir sa plainte antitrust contre Amazon, mettant ainsi fin  ses deux mois d'efforts pour obliger lgalement AWS  rtablir son compte d'hbergement. Lapplication de mdias sociaux populaire auprs des utilisateurs de la droite amricaine a abandonn sa plainte, comme le montre des documents judiciaires qui datent du 2 mars dernier. En effet, Parler accusait la filiale dAmazon spcialise dans lhbergement en ligne et linformatique  distance davoir coup ses services d'hbergement web. Paralllement, Parler vient de lancer un nouveau procs contre Amazon, allguant la rupture de contrat, la diffamation et d'autres chefs d'accusation.

Parler a pris la dcision d'abandonner le procs fdral, dans le cadre d'une motion dpose mardi soir devant la cour fdrale du district ouest de Washington. L'entreprise n'a donn aucune explication  cette requte, mais s'est rserv le droit de la rintroduire pour des raisons similaires  l'avenir. Il est  noter que la dcision de retrait est intervenue le jour mme o Parler devait dposer une plainte modifie dans cette affaire. Parler n'avait pas respect la date limite de dpt du 16 fvrier et a reu une prolongation de deux semaines du tribunal. Mais avec le retrait de l'affaire, cette date limite est maintenant sans objet.


Dans le mme temps, Parler a engag un nouveau procs contre Amazon devant le tribunal de l'tat de Washington, en prsentant un ensemble diffrent de demandes. D'abord signale par NPR, la nouvelle action en justice allgue la diffamation et la rupture de contrat par Amazon, en citant spcifiquement une disposition qui donne aux clients 30 jours pour remdier  toute violation matrielle du contrat avant que le service ne soit interrompu.  Obtenir 30 jours pour remdier ou trouver un autre hte est absolument essentiel Parler n'aurait pas sign avec AWS sans cette protection , affirme la plainte.

Amazon a suspendu pour la premire fois le service du Parler le 9 janvier,  la suite d'une attaque collective sans prcdent contre le btiment de la capitale. Parler avait cherch  utiliser la loi antitrust pour forcer Amazon  rtablir le service, mais il a d faire face  une bataille difficile devant le tribunal. La filiale dAmazon spcialise dans lhbergement en ligne et linformatique  distance a pris la dcision de couper les ponts avec son client,  cause dune absence de modration suffisante pour contenir les incitations  la violence. En effet, dans une rponse dpose, Amazon a rvl plus de 100 menaces violentes que la socit avait signales  Parler dans les semaines prcdant sa fermeture, dont une qui disait  Jack Dorsey :  vous allez mourir d'une mort sanglante . Parler avait refus de modrer le contenu, en invoquant sa politique de libert d'expression.

Le 21 janvier, la cour fdrale a rejet une motion prliminaire ordonnant  Amazon de rtablir le compte d'hbergement de Parler, qualifiant les preuves prsentes de "lgres". Parler a rtabli le service web le 15 fvrier, en utilisant une srie de petits services d'hbergement et d'enregistrement comme alternative  Amazon. Parler a pu en effet replier chez un autre hbergeur, Epik. Compte tenu du profil de cette entreprise, cela na rien de surprenant : Epik est considr comme un refuge pour lextrme droite aux USA.

Le retour complet de Parler sur la toile aura toutefois ncessit quelques semaines de plus. Ce nest qu la mi-fvrier que la plateforme sest remise  fonctionner normalement.  Nous ne dpendons plus des grosses plateformes, alors on peut considrer que notre futur est scuris , se flicitait alors le nouveau patron par intrim, puisque le PDG de Parler a t cart par le conseil dadministration.

Le contenu publi avant l'interdiction a toutefois t perdu et l'application Parler reste indisponible sur les boutiques d'applications iOS ou Google Play. Parler a cit le succs des rseaux dans la restauration du service comme une raison de prolonger le dlai de dpt, en prdisant que cela "aurait un impact matriel sur la faon dont Parler plaide la plainte modifie".

Sources : Documents juridiques (1, 2)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quels commentaires faites-vous de la situation ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  L'espace Internet occup par Parler confisqu  DdoS-Guard, son nouvel hbergeur Web, la socit ne respectant pas les politiques du registre Internet rgional LACNIC

 ::fleche::  Tim Cook dfend la suspension de l'application Parler :  Nous ne considrons pas cela comme de la libert d'expression . Parler reviendra sur l'App Store  s'ils reprennent leur modration 

 ::fleche::  Le Snat US adopte une mesure qui permet au FBI de collecter sans mandat l'historique de navigation des Amricains, dans une mise  jour du Patriot Act de 2001

 ::fleche::  Accs aux donnes personnelles : Twitter a t forc par le FBI  partager les donnes de ses utilisateurs, sans un mandat lgal

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Jack Dorsey, PDG de Twitter, admet que son site Web a contribu aux meutes du Capitole*
*Facebook, Twitter et Google relaieraient des informations toxiques qui conduisent  la dpression,  l'isolement et au suicide*

*Les PDG de Facebook, Google et Twitter faisaient face ce jeudi 25 mars  la Chambre des reprsentants sur les questions relatives  la dsinformation grandissante sur leur plateforme respective. Dans le cadre de son tmoignage, Jack Dorsey, PDG de Twitter, a dclar que la plateforme a jou un rle dans la prise d'assaut du Capitole le 6 janvier dernier. Cela semble tre la premire reconnaissance publique par un haut responsable des mdias sociaux de l'influence des plateformes sur l'meute. Dans les prochains mois, les lgislateurs s'attendent  ce que ces trois plateformes prennent des mesures drastiques contre la dsinformation et l'extrmisme.*

Aprs le tmoignage des PDG des GAFA l't dernier, cette nouvelle audition tait trs attendue des membres de la communaut, notamment en raison des points qui ont t discuts. L'audience est axe sur le rle des mdias sociaux dans la diffusion de la dsinformation et de l'extrmisme, l'insurrection du 6 janvier au Capitole des tats-Unis et les fausses informations sur la pandmie. Lors de l'audition, les lgislateurs des deux partis ont accus Facebook, Google et Twitter d'avoir caus des dommages hors ligne aux enfants,  la sant publique et  la dmocratie.



Jack Dorsey de Twitter a reconnu publiquement la part de responsabilit de sa plateforme dans les faits qui leur sont reprochs. En effet, le reprsentant Mike Doyle, dmocrate de Pennsylvanie, a demand aux PDG si les services de mdias sociaux ont contribu  la diffusion de fausses informations qui ont conduit aux vnements du 6 janvier et  la planification de l'attaque. Doyle a insist pour que les PDG rpondent par "oui" ou par "non". Dorsey a t le seul dirigeant  rpondre directement par l'affirmative. Rappelons que, selon les chiffres officiels, les troubles au Capitole le 6 janvier ont fait cinq morts, dont un policier du Capitole.

Toutefois, Dorsey a pris le soin d'apporter certaines clarifications.  Oui , a-t-il dit.  Mais vous devez galement prendre en considration l'cosystme plus large. Il ne s'agit pas seulement des systmes technologiques que nous utilisons , a-t-il continu. En outre, pendant l'audition, Dorsey a tweet  ?  avec un sondage demandant aux utilisateurs de Twitter de voter "oui" ou "non"  la question que le reprsentant Doyle venait de lui poser. Par la suite, la reprsentante dmocrate Kathleen Rice a lui demand :  M. Dorsey, qu'est-ce qui l'emporte, oui ou non, dans le sondage de votre compte Twitter . Dorsey a rpondu  oui .



Son sondage de jeudi aprs-midi a recueilli, jusqu' la rdaction de cet article, 98 076 votes. Si Dorsey, pour ce que a vaut, a rpondu  oui   la question de Doyle, sur Twitter, "oui" gagne par une marge de 65,4 % contre 34,6 %. Par ailleurs, outre la dsinformation, les reprsentants ont galement interrog les dirigeants sur des sujets tels que le harclement, les discours de haine et l'extrmisme. Mark Zuckerberg, PDG de Facebook, et Sundar Pichai, PDG de Google, n'ont pas rpondu par "oui" ou "non". Pour sa part, Pichai a dclar qu'il s'agissait d'une "question complexe".

Mark Zuckerberg a quant  lui compltement rejet toute responsabilit quant au rle de sa plateforme dans la diffusion de fausses informations. Tout au long de l'audition, Dorsey a aim des tweets critiquant certains aspects de la session, notamment en demandant pourquoi les membres du Congrs prononaient mal le nom de Pichai, et a rpondu  un tweet confirmant qu'il tait pieds nus pendant l'appel. De leur ct, les lgislateurs des deux partis tentaient de coincer les PDG en leur posant des questions auxquelles ils ne pouvaient rpondre que par "oui" ou "non", les interrompant lorsqu'ils tentaient de donner des rponses plus longues.

*L'attaque du Capitole et les actions des mdias sociaux qui ont suivi*

Avant que les partisans de Donald Trump, alors prsident, ne prennent d'assaut le Capitole le 6 janvier dernier, des informations errones sur les rsultats de l'lection prsidentielle avaient tourbillonn sur les sites de mdias sociaux. Les mensonges selon lesquels l'lection avait t vole  Trump taient courants, tout comme les fausses thories de conspiration sur la faon dont le prsident Biden avait obtenu les voix ncessaires pour gagner. Aprs l'attaque, Twitter et Facebook ont interdit  Trump de publier sur leurs plateformes, estimant que ses agissements ne respectaient pas leurs conditions d'utilisation.





Twitter a t le premier  censurer Trump aprs qu'il a partag une vido dans laquelle il qualifiait les meutiers de "trs spciaux" et "injustement traits", mais a hsit  retirer la vido du site. YouTube et Facebook ont retir la vido plus tt que Twitter. La reprsentante Jan Schakowsky, dmocrate de l'Illinois et prsidente de la sous-commission de la protection des consommateurs et du commerce de la Chambre des reprsentants, a dclar que les fausses informations sur la pandmie et l'lection prsidentielle du 3 novembre dernier ont entran la perte de vies humaines.

 Les tmoins prsents aujourd'hui ont dmontr  maintes reprises que l'autorgulation n'a pas fonctionn. Ils doivent tre tenus responsables pour avoir permis la diffusion de la dsinformation et de la msinformation , a dclar Schakowsky. Le prsident de la commission de l'nergie et du commerce de la Chambre des reprsentants, Frank Pallone, a exprim sa frustration  l'gard de Facebook, et a dclar que l'entreprise amplifie la dsinformation.  C'est pourquoi le Congrs doit agir , a dclar Pallone.  Vous n'tes pas des spectateurs, vous encouragez ces choses .

Entre-temps, le reprsentant Gus M. Bilirakis (R-Fla.), le rpublicain le plus haut plac dans la sous-commission de la protection des consommateurs, a dclar qu'il avait entendu des lecteurs parler du harclement en ligne et que la commission pouvait s'unir pour imposer des changements sur les plateformes.  Ce que je veux entendre, c'est ce que vous ferez pour ramener notre pays des marges et mettre fin aux pratiques toxiques qui poussent  la dpression,  l'isolement et au suicide , a dclar Bilirakis.  Nos enfants sont perdus, alors que vous dites que vous allez essayer de faire mieux, comme nous l'avons dj entendu d'innombrables fois .

Enfin, la reprsentante Cathy McMorris Rodgers (R-Wash), la rpublicaine la plus importante de la commission de l'nergie et du commerce de la Chambre des reprsentants, a dit aux PDG que leurs plateformes sont sa  plus grande crainte en tant que parent .

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le rle des mdias sociaux dans l'attaque du Capitole amricain ?
 ::fleche::  La question de la dsinformation ne date pas d'aujourd'hui, que suggrez-vous pour la rsoudre ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que la lgislation (l'article 230 de la CDA) qui protge les plateformes en ligne devrait tre rvoque ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Mark Zuckerberg propose des rformes limites de la Section 230 avant son audition devant le Congrs, les entreprises ne bnficieraient de cette loi que si elles suivent les meilleures pratiques

 ::fleche::  Les PDG des GAFA ont t auditionns par le Congrs amricain dans le cadre d'une enqute antitrust, une sance marque par des changes tendus entre les participants

 ::fleche::  Google admet avoir censur le  World Socialist Web Site , l'organe en ligne fournisseur de nouvelles et d'analyses socialistes, pendant l'audition des patrons de la Tech devant le snat amricain

 ::fleche::  Amazon, Facebook, Apple, et Google ont des pouvoirs de monopoles, c'est pourquoi ils doivent tre dmantels, d'aprs le rapport parlementaire US

 ::fleche::  Microsoft est dsormais "l'adulte dans la salle" parmi les grandes technologies, dclare une dpute de Seattle lors d'une audition devant le congrs portant sur les pratiques commerciales des GAFAM

----------


## T3TR4

Les rseaux sociaux sont un peu la 11me plaie d'gypte. Enfin sauf que l c'est mondial et que ceux qui sont dessus sont autant nues que victimes des nues...

----------


## Ryu2000

Les rseaux sociaux peuvent produire du positif comme du ngatif.
Le systme adore ce genre d'histoire :
- Comment Internet a fait les  printemps arabes 
- A Hong Kong,  publier sur un rseau social peut dsormais tre considr comme un crime 

Perso moi j'ai prfr le mouvement des gilets jaunes, qui commence par 2 randoms sur Facebook qui ont eu l'ide de mettre en vidence leur gilet de scurit dans leur voiture pour montrer qu'ils taient insatisfait par la politique du gouvernement.  :8-):  :8-):  :8-): 

Ce qui est triste c'est que les rseaux sont de plus en plus contrls, et qu'il est donc de plus en plus difficile de dmarrer un gros mouvement social.

----------


## T3TR4

> Les rseaux sociaux peuvent produire du positif comme du ngatif.
> Le systme adore ce genre d'histoire :
> - Comment Internet a fait les  printemps arabes 
> - A Hong Kong,  publier sur un rseau social peut dsormais tre considr comme un crime 
> 
> Perso moi j'ai prfr le mouvement des gilets jaunes, qui commence par 2 randoms sur Facebook qui ont eu l'ide de mettre en vidence leur gilet de scurit dans leur voiture pour montrer qu'ils taient insatisfait par la politique du gouvernement. 
> 
> Ce qui est triste c'est que les rseaux sont de plus en plus contrls, et qu'il est donc de plus en plus difficile de dmarrer un gros mouvement social.


Combien de suicids par harclement, combien de personnes sous pressions, combien de licenciements, combien d'arrestations politiques ou autre pour un seul printemps arabe ?

Est-ce qu'il faut ncessairement un rseau social pour une rvolution et une prise de conscience politique d'un peuple ? Si oui, j'aimerai vraiment connaitre celui de la France en 1789.

Non, les rseaux sociaux ne produisent rien de bon, quand quelque chose est positif, ils en ont t le vecteur mais jamais la source.  l'inverse, s'ils n'avaient pas t l, un facteur (et non un vecteur) de harclement et d'injustice aurait t vit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Combien de suicids par harclement, combien de personnes sous pressions, combien de licenciements, combien d'arrestations politiques ou autre pour un seul printemps arabe ?


Ouais c'est vrai que les histoires de licenciements c'est pas cool.

Par contre pour le harclement c'est simple, tu peux bloquer, signaler, ignorer. De toute faon rien ne t'oblige  utiliser un rseau social.
Bien avant les rseaux sociaux il y avait dj des adolescents qui se suicidaient parce qu'ils taient harcels, rien de neuf sous le soleil




> Est-ce qu'il faut ncessairement un rseau social pour une rvolution et une prise de conscience politique d'un peuple ?


Non, mais a a aid le mouvement des gilets jaunes et a c'est cool  :8-):  :8-):  :8-):  :+1: 

Un autre truc chouette sur les rseaux sociaux, c'est que quand une personne au pouvoir s'exprime, tout le monde peut aller se foutre de sa gueule et c'est primordial dans une dmocratie de critiquer le pouvoir en place, c'est presque un devoir. (c'est le jeu, les politiciens font des promesses et n'en tiennent aucune quand ils sont au pouvoir, en contrepartie le peuple se moque de ceux qui le gouvernent)

Par exemple le compte Twitter d'Emmanuel Macron publie le message : "Vacciner, vacciner, vacciner."
https://twitter.com/EmmanuelMacron/s...36062230597632
Tout le monde se fout de gueule et c'est trs sain comme raction.

----------


## pemmore

avaler tous les bobards possibles parce qu'un gros malin  envoy a sur internet et ensuite accuser internet, ces gens qui ont particip  cette meute stupide doivent tre mis en xamen et directos la  prison, fallait rflchir avant et raliser que c'taient des mensonges inspirs de mr Trump du mme acabit  que napolon, ,robespierre/danton, thiers, Clemenceau, Hitler, ptain et autres dictateurs lus les mains pleines de sang.
Ces 7 criminels d'tat n'ont pas eu besoin de Twitter pour faire leurs sanies. Le mal parler est conscutif de l'espce humaine, le mal entendre aussi
Vous allez me dire oui mais (l'un des 7)! Ben non, tre un homme d'tat n'autorise pas  sous-traiter le crime et de s'en laver les mains, alors Trump: petit bras! 8me?

----------


## T3TR4

> Ouais c'est vrai que les histoires de licenciements c'est pas cool.
> 
> Par contre pour le harclement c'est simple, tu peux bloquer, signaler, ignorer. De toute faon rien ne t'oblige  utiliser un rseau social.
> Bien avant les rseaux sociaux il y avait dj des adolescents qui se suicidaient parce qu'ils taient harcels, rien de neuf sous le soleil
> 
> 
> Non, mais a a aid le mouvement des gilets jaunes et a c'est cool 
> 
> Un autre truc chouette sur les rseaux sociaux, c'est que quand une personne au pouvoir s'exprime, tout le monde peut aller se foutre de sa gueule et c'est primordial dans une dmocratie de critiquer le pouvoir en place, c'est presque un devoir. (c'est le jeu, les politiciens font des promesses et n'en tiennent aucune quand ils sont au pouvoir, en contrepartie le peuple se moque de ceux qui le gouvernent)
> ...


a doit tre bien de vivre avec des lunettes roses comme toi, la vie doit te sembler paisible...

J'ai vcu le harclement, avant mme les rseaux sociaux, je connais bien, et mieux je l'ai vcu aussi pendant. Je peux t'assurer que celui l est plus insidieux, parce que tu ne sais pas d'o a vient. Pire encore, grce  ces rseaux sociaux, on te cr un faux profil et on te fait vivre virtuellement. La sensation d'tre une marionnette entre les doigts d'autres personnes te dshumanise, et c'est ce que les rseaux font, en ralit.

Prend un cas simple : discute avec une personne dans la rue, puis discute avec une autre personne (avec le mme ressenti affectif, donc prend un inconnu dans la rue pour avoir deux bases neutres) sur internet. Tu t'apercevras vite qu' la fin de la journe, le ressenti n'est pas le mme. L'un est dshumanis, pas de visage, pas de nom, et tout aussi intressante que soit la conversation, tu resteras sur une sorte de mysticisme crbrale, alors qu'avec la personne dans la rue, ton cot social aura repris le dessus, et  la fin de ta journe, cette exprience sociale s'infusera en toi, justement en tant qu'exprience vcue.

Oui, la satyre est importante, ce n'est pas mon propos encore une fois, oui, le rassemblement et l'union, la conscience politique mergente (puisque disparue aprs 1980, peu ou proue quand les franais se sont rendu compte que Mitterrand, c'tait la droite de la gauche..), tout a c'est hyper important, mais il faut imprativement faire comprendre aux gens que le virtuel, c'est pas une extension du monde. C'est un peu une sorte de multivers, un univers parallle ou tout peut tre dupliqu, et presque  l'infini (tant qu'on peut produire de l'lectricit)...

En parlant d'lectricit...



A gauche, tu as le monde rel et internet comme les gens le voient habituellement. C'est  dire qu'Internet est une continuit du monde et que dans l'esprit des gens, Internet ne fonctionne pas sans eux.

A droite, tu as le monde rel et internet comme il est actuellement, c'est  dire que tant qu'il y a une source d'alimentation, Internet peut vivre sans le monde rel.

Et a, c'est un vrai problme thique, moral et un domaine sur lequel il faut se pencher d'urgence.




> avaler tous les bobards possibles parce qu'un gros malin  envoy a sur internet et ensuite accuser internet, ces gens qui ont particip  cette meute stupide doivent tre mis en xamen et directos la  prison, fallait rflchir avant et raliser que c'taient des mensonges inspirs de mr Trump du mme acabit  que napolon, ,robespierre/danton, thiers, Clemenceau, Hitler, ptain et autres dictateurs lus les mains pleines de sang.
> Ces 7 criminels d'tat n'ont pas eu besoin de Twitter pour faire leurs sanies. Le mal parler est conscutif de l'espce humaine, le mal entendre aussi
> Vous allez me dire oui mais (l'un des 7)! Ben non, tre un homme d'tat n'autorise pas  sous-traiter le crime et de s'en laver les mains, alors Trump: petit bras! 8me?


Oui, je suis d'accord avec toi, et en mme temps, s'il n'y avait pas ces vecteurs-poisons, probablement que cela n'aurait jamais exist...

----------


## Ryu2000

> La sensation d'tre une marionnette entre les doigts d'autres personnes te dshumanise, et c'est ce que les rseaux font, en ralit.


Sur Twitter et Facebook il y a beaucoup de modration. Des sanctions peuvent tomber facilement.
Il existe des procdures, il y a des lois qui te protgent, elles fonctionnent dans le monde rel comme sur internet.
Et d'ailleurs c'est beaucoup plus simple de prouver ce qui t'es arriv sur internet, puisque si il y a une enqute les sites vont collaborer avec la police. (sur internet tu laisses une trace, on peut retrouver les messages)
Bon aprs c'est chiant, il faut peut-tre trouver un avocat, faire un procs, c'est l'enfer, a coute cher, a prend du temps. Mais en principe il y a une justice et elle doit tre capable de faire quelque chose dans ces cas l.

Il est possible de masquer les gens qui tiennent des propos qui ne nous intressent pas. Donc il y a moyen d'viter l'harclement, en ignorant. Si il y a une rponse, a peut escalader trs vite, donc il ne vaut mieux pas rpondre.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Ce qui est triste c'est que les rseaux sont de plus en plus contrls, et qu'il est donc de plus en plus difficile de dmarrer un gros mouvement social.


Diviser pour mieux rgner ? Diviser et mieux fdrer ? Cela dpendant comment on voit les choses ... La seconde est aussi vrai ... C'est le principe du fdral.




> J'ai vcu le harclement, avant mme les rseaux sociaux, je connais bien, et mieux je l'ai vcu aussi pendant. Je peux t'assurer que celui l est plus insidieux, parce que tu ne sais pas d'o a vient.


Au moins 50 % de ceux qui ont grandi avec internet dans les annes 1990/2000 on connu a minima , une fois un cas de harclement avec internet . Je n'chappe pas  la rgle , j'ai dj t confront  ce type cas .




> Pire encore, grce  ces rseaux sociaux, on te cr un faux profil et on te fait vivre virtuellement. La sensation d'tre une marionnette entre les doigts d'autres personnes te dshumanise, et c'est ce que les rseaux font, en ralit.


Le cauchemar veill en somme .




> Sur Twitter et Facebook il y a beaucoup de modration. Des sanctions peuvent tomber facilement.
> Il existe des procdures, il y a des lois qui te protgent, elles fonctionnent dans le monde rel comme sur internet.
> Et d'ailleurs c'est beaucoup plus simple de prouver ce qui t'es arriv sur internet, puisque si il y a une enqute les sites vont collaborer avec la police. (sur internet tu laisses une trace, on peut retrouver les messages)
> Bon aprs c'est chiant, il faut peut-tre trouver un avocat, faire un procs, c'est l'enfer, a coute cher, a prend du temps. Mais en principe il y a une justice et elle doit tre capable de faire quelque chose dans ces cas l.
> 
> Il est possible de masquer les gens qui tiennent des propos qui ne nous intressent pas. Donc il y a moyen d'viter l'harclement, en ignorant. Si il y a une rponse, a peut escalader trs vite, donc il ne vaut mieux pas rpondre.


Sur internet on peut retrouver toute trace de n'importe qui. Suffit d'avoir 2/3 infos , n'importe qui de malveillant peut lancer ses recherches et svir ... Ou alors se "fondre" dans la masse en restant le plus discret possible, en prenant soin de ne pas trop en dire. tre vasif.

----------


## T3TR4

> Sur Twitter et Facebook il y a beaucoup de modration. Des sanctions peuvent tomber facilement.
> Il existe des procdures, il y a des lois qui te protgent, elles fonctionnent dans le monde rel comme sur internet.
> Et d'ailleurs c'est beaucoup plus simple de prouver ce qui t'es arriv sur internet, puisque si il y a une enqute les sites vont collaborer avec la police. (sur internet tu laisses une trace, on peut retrouver les messages)
> Bon aprs c'est chiant, il faut peut-tre trouver un avocat, faire un procs, c'est l'enfer, a coute cher, a prend du temps. Mais en principe il y a une justice et elle doit tre capable de faire quelque chose dans ces cas l.
> 
> Il est possible de masquer les gens qui tiennent des propos qui ne nous intressent pas. Donc il y a moyen d'viter l'harclement, en ignorant. Si il y a une rponse, a peut escalader trs vite, donc il ne vaut mieux pas rpondre.


Tu sais, essaie de porter plainte pour harclement sur internet, ou pour n'importe quoi qui s'est pass sur internet. Les plaintes n'aboutissent que trs rarement. (et l encore, j'en ai pos deux, la premire pour harclement, les flics m'ont dissuad de poursuivre parce que le procureur tait mal form sur le sujet et que c'tait finalement pas si grave parce que y'avait dj plusieurs annes, et la seconde c'tait il y a quelques mois pour une usurpation d'identit, avec les preuves, communications, bref c'tait vraiment facile  voir. On a pris ma dposition mais on a refus les communications que j'ai eu avec la personne qui a usurp mon identit alors que tout a le prouvait.)

Les lois ne protgent rien du tout, au mieux, elles sont l pour condamner, trop tard, parce que nos magistrats ne sont pas forms  l'informatique. Ils ignorent un bon nombre de procds techniques, par exemple, et quand on leur sert une bonne histoire, ils finissent par s'y plier.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Les lois ne protgent rien du tout, au mieux, elles sont l pour condamner, trop tard, parce que nos magistrats ne sont pas forms  l'informatique. Ils ignorent un bon nombre de procds techniques, par exemple, et quand on leur sert une bonne histoire, ils finissent par s'y plier.


Je trouve cela particulirement inquitant  :8O:  ... On ouvre une boite de pandore ou le citoyen honnte est la merci de n'importe quoi (fraude, usurpation, harclement, ... ) . En cas de rel problme, la justice se considre incomptente ! Par contre le citoyen n'a que ces yeux pour pleurer sur son sort, se taire et subir ...

Jolie conception de la justice en 2021 !  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Diviser pour mieux rgner ?


Non, c'est juste de la propagande. Certaines ides sont mises en avant (les ides "progressistes").




> Tu sais, essaie de porter plainte pour harclement sur internet, ou pour n'importe quoi qui s'est pass sur internet. Les plaintes n'aboutissent que trs rarement.


C'est quand mme bizarre, normalement t'arrives avec des preuves solides, donc a devrait marcher.

Cyber-harclement (harclement sur internet)



> Le harclement via internet (mails, rseaux sociaux...) est appel cyberharclement. Il s'agit d' un dlit. Si vous tes victime de ce type de harclement, vous pouvez demander le retrait des publications  leur auteur ou au responsable du support lectronique. Vous pouvez aussi faire un signalement en ligne  la police ou  la gendarmerie ou porter plainte. *Ce dlit est sanctionn par des peines d'amendes et/ou de prison. Les sanctions sont plus graves si la victime a moins de 15 ans.*


Vu comme a, a a l'air au point leur truc, regardez la rubrique "Plainte & Enqute".

De toute faon il y a une solution trs simple pour viter ce genre de problme c'est d'empcher ses enfants d'aller sur internet, pas de smartphone, pas d'internet, pas de problme.
Ou au moins bloquer Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, etc.

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Facebook empche  ses employs de lire un rapport interne qui examine le rle et les manquements du rseau social ayant conduit  l'meute du Capitole.* 
*Vous pouvez le lire ici*

*Le mois dernier, Mark Zuckerberg, PDG de Facebook, dclarait devant une commission de la Chambre des reprsentants que son entreprise avait fait sa part  pour garantir l'intgrit de l'lection . Bien que le rseau social n'ait pas tout capt, a dclar le chef d'entreprise, Facebook avait  rendu ses services inhospitaliers pour ceux qui pourraient faire du mal   l'approche de l'insurrection du 6 janvier. Moins d'une semaine aprs son intervention, cependant, un rapport interne de l'entreprise est arriv  une conclusion bien diffrente : Facebook n'a pas russi  empcher un mouvement trs influent d'utiliser sa plateforme pour dlgitimer l'lection, encourager la violence et contribuer  inciter  l'meute du Capitole. Aprs la rvlation de ce document au grand public, de nombreux employs de Facebook ont t empchs d'y accder.*


Intitul "Stop the Steal and Patriot Party : The Growth and Mitigation of an Adversarial Harmful Movement", le rapport est l'une des plus importantes analyses de la faon dont l'effort insurrectionnel visant  renverser une lection prsidentielle amricaine libre et quitable s'est propag sur le plus grand rseau social du monde  et comment Facebook a manqu des signes d'avertissement critiques. Le rapport examine comment l'entreprise a t prise au dpourvu lorsque le groupe Facebook Stop the Steal a donn un coup de fouet  un mouvement visant  saper la dmocratie, et conclut que l'entreprise n'tait pas prpare  empcher les gens de diffuser la haine et l'incitation  la violence sur sa plateforme.

Les auteurs du rapport, qui faisaient partie d'un groupe de travail interne charg d'tudier les rseaux nuisibles, ont publi le document sur la plateforme de communication des employs de Facebook le mois dernier, le mettant ainsi  la disposition de tous les employs de l'entreprise. Mais aprs que les mdias ont rvl l'existence du rapport la semaine dernire, de nombreux employs ont t empchs d'y accder.

 Les auteurs n'ont jamais eu l'intention de publier ce document final  l'ensemble de l'entreprise. Ils l'ont publi par inadvertance  un large public et ils l'ont simplement limit au groupe de travail interne auquel il tait destin , a dclar un porte-parole de Facebook dans un communiqu. Le porte-parole a ajout que ce sont les auteurs qui ont restreint l'accs au rapport.

L'entreprise a dfendu son travail de protection de l'lection de 2020. Le mois dernier, lors d'un tmoignage devant la commission de l'nergie et du commerce de la Chambre des reprsentants, le PDG de Facebook, Mark Zuckerberg, a dclar :  Nous nous engageons  assurer la scurit des personnes sur nos services et  protger la libert d'expression, et nous travaillons dur pour dfinir et appliquer des politiques qui rpondent  ces objectifs. Nous continuerons  investir des ressources extraordinaires dans la modration du contenu, l'application de la loi et la transparence .

Aujourdhui, Monika Bickert, vice-prsidente de la politique de contenu de Facebook, doit tmoigner lors d'une audience de la commission judiciaire du Snat sur l'amplification algorithmique sur les plateformes technologiques aux cts de dirigeants de YouTube et Twitter.

_Voici le texte intgral du rapport interne de Facebook. Certains graphiques n'ont pas t reproduits en raison de leur nature technique._

*Le parti "Stop the Steal and Patriot" : La croissance et l'attnuation d'un mouvement nuisible adverse.*

_(Le rapport Facebook comprenait une image de couverture, ici, reprsentant le Capitole des tats-Unis en flammes et un dessin de corgi habill en pompier)._

Stop the Steal (StS) s'est dvelopp rapidement aprs l'lection en tant que mouvement, mais notre application tait fragmentaire. Traiter StS comme un rseau nous a permis de comprendre la coordination du mouvement et la persistance du prjudice au niveau du rseau. Ce prjudice tait plus que la somme de ses parties.  L'examen du rseau StS nous a permis d'observer la croissance du Patriot Party.Nous avons beaucoup appris de ces cas. Nous sommes en train de crer des outils et des protocoles et d'avoir des discussions politiques pour nous aider  faire mieux la prochaine fois dans le cadre du groupe de travail sur la dsagrgation des rseaux.

*Introduction*

Beaucoup d'entre nous se souviennent de la nuit des lections et des quelques jours qui ont suivi. La satisfaction d'avoir pass l'lection sans incident majeur a t tempre par la monte du vitriol de la colre et une foule de thories du complot qui ont commenc  se dvelopper de manire constante.  l'poque, les vtrans de 2016 se souvenaient du pic de peur, de colre et d'incertitude, ainsi que de la croissance de mgagroupes comme Pantsuit Nation. Nous nous sommes tous demand si ce que nous voyions dans le sillage de l'lection tait la mme chose, ou quelque chose de plus infme.  l'poque, il tait trs difficile de savoir si ce que nous voyions tait un effort coordonn pour dlgitimer l'lection ou s'il s'agissait d'une expression libre protge par des utilisateurs effrays et confus qui mritaient notre empathie. Mais avec le recul tout est bien plus vident, il est d'autant plus important de regarder en arrire pour apprendre ce que nous pouvons sur la croissance des mouvements de dlgitimation des lections qui se sont dvelopps, ont rpandu la conspiration et ont contribu  inciter l'Insurrection du Capitole.

Le premier groupe "Stop the Steal" est apparu le soir des lections. Il a t signal comme devant faire l'objet d'une action concerte, car les commentaires contenaient des niveaux levs de haine, de violence et d'incitation  la violence (VNI). Le groupe a t dsactiv et une enqute a t lance,  la recherche de signes prcoces de coordination et de prjudice dans les nouveaux groupes Stop the Steal qui ont rapidement vu le jour pour le remplacer. Avec nos premiers signaux, il n'tait pas clair qu'une coordination avait lieu, ou qu'il y avait un prjudice suffisant pour justifier la dsignation du terme. Ce n'est que plus tard qu'il est apparu clairement  quel point l'accroche serait un point focal et qu'elle servirait de point de ralliement autour duquel un mouvement de dlgitimation violente des lections pourrait se coaliser.

La "dlgitimation" (D14N) en tant que concept est un nouveau territoire, tant pour l'analyse que pour la politique. De nombreux chantiers D14N ont t lancs dans le sillage de la nuit des lections, mais peu de politiques ou de connaissances existaient sur la question. Nos recherches au cours de l'IOPC US2020 sont issues d'un travail rapide sur les classificateurs de sujets, les flux CIRD, les regex et le suivi des classificateurs dans HELLCAT, et l'analyse manuelle via la modlisation CORGI, et nous avons t en mesure de lancer des rtrogradations et une certaine application de la loi sur la question, mais il reste du travail  faire pour dvelopper un cadre politique ferme autour de la question. Dans cette note, nous dcrirons les prjudices que nous avons pu observer par la suite au sein du mouvement StS, la manire dont des mouvements subsquents comme le Patriot Party (PP) ont pu se dvelopper dans son sillage, et comment nous pourrions utiliser ce que nous avons appris pour mieux saisir les prjudices coordonns  l'avenir.

*Les premiers indicateurs de prjudice*

Ds les premiers groupes, nous avons constat des niveaux levs de haine, de VNI et de dlgitimation, associs  des taux de croissance fulgurants  presque tous les groupes FB  la croissance la plus rapide taient des groupes Stop the Steal au moment de leur pic de croissance. Parce que nous examinions chaque entit individuellement, plutt que comme un mouvement cohsif, nous n'tions en mesure de supprimer des groupes et des pages individuels que lorsqu'ils dpassaient un seuil de violation. Nous n'tions pas en mesure d'agir sur des objets simples tels que les messages et les commentaires, car ils avaient tendance  ne pas tre viols individuellement, mme s'ils taient entours de haine, de violence et de dsinformation. Aprs l'Insurrection du Capitole et la vague d'vnements Storm the Capitol  travers le pays, nous avons ralis que les groupes, pages et slogans dlgitimants individuels constituaient un mouvement cohsif.

Certains de nos premiers indicateurs utilisent des signaux hors plateforme, et nous avons constat que des groupes haineux organiss et connus participaient  l'organisation d'vnements Storm the Capitol (StC) et qu'ils taient impliqus dans la promotion de Stop the Steal. Nous avons galement constat qu'il y avait un chevauchement important de membres entre les groupes StS et Proud Boy (une organisation dsigne DOI) et les groupes de miliciens.

Nous avons examin le contenu des groupes et des pages, en comparant les taux de discours haineux, de vni et de rfrences DOI dans les groupes StS, PP et StC  l'aide des tableaux HELLCAT, qui regroupent une myriade de signaux de contenu bass sur l'intgrit au niveau des entits complexes. Cela nous a permis de voir que les groupes StS avaient considrablement plus de haine, de vni et de rfrences  la conspiration et aux milices que la moyenne des groupes civiques dans leur ensemble.

En plus de HELLCAT, nous avons construit des classificateurs  rotation rapide et des pipelines CIRD pour identifier les groupes  haut risque et d'autres entits complexes. Ces pipelines CIRD ont t connects aux rtrogradations, ainsi qu'agrgs pour faire apparatre les entits complexes  haut risque. Les escalades d'informations errones taient galement frquentes, bien que le volume dpasse de loin la capacit de rvision du 3PFC ou des escalades. Ensemble, ces approches nous ont permis de signaler les groupes et les vnements individuels prsentant des niveaux levs de prjudice afin qu'ils soient examins par HEROCO ou par la file d'attente des vnements.


Ces approches bases sur le contenu nous ont permis d'observer comment le prjudice se manifestait dans le mouvement dans son ensemble, en montrant que les termes taient imprgns de haine et de VNI. Nous avons ainsi pu constater l'existence d'un problme, mais l'analyse du rseau nous a permis de comprendre la coordination au sein du mouvement et la faon dont le prjudice a pu se propager en tant que rseau. Comprendre la croissance du rseau nous aidera  mieux lutter contre les rseaux nuisibles  l'avenir.

*Coordination*

Nous avons pu observer une coordination directe pour Stop the Steal par le biais d'un travail d'enqute, en nous appuyant sur des sources externes pour obtenir des pistes.

Les termes Stop the Steal et Patriot Party ont t amplifis  la fois sur la plateforme et en dehors. Ali Alexander et les surs Kremer ont rpt ces slogans lors de rassemblements et les ont diffuss par le biais de super groupes comme Women4Trump et Latinos for Trump. Les surs Kremer taient administratrices de Women4Trump et du groupe original Stop the Steal. Aprs le 6 janvier, Amy Kremer a confirm sur la plateforme qu'elle tait une organisatrice du rassemblement Stop the Steal qui a prcipit l'Insurrection du Capitole.

Ali Alexander a travaill sur et en dehors de la plateforme, en utilisant les apparitions dans les mdias et le soutien de clbrits. Nous l'avons galement observ s'organiser de manire formelle avec d'autres personnes pour diffuser le terme, notamment avec d'autres utilisateurs ayant des liens avec des milices. Il a russi  chapper  la dtection et  la rpression en choisissant soigneusement ses mots et en s'appuyant sur des histoires qui ne sont plus d'actualit.

Ce type d'enqute approfondie ncessite du temps, une connaissance de la situation et un contexte dont nous ne disposons pas toujours. Quels types de signaux comportementaux pourrions-nous exploiter pour observer la coordination lorsque nous n'avons pas le temps ou le contexte pour mener des enqutes approfondies ? Quels types d'analyses et de modles pourrions-nous laborer pour nous aider  identifier ces rseaux  l'avenir ?

*Invitations de groupe*

Une faon d'observer la coordination dans un mouvement est de regarder le growth hacking. Le growth hacking n'est pas toujours mauvais. Un mouvement dmocratique, un mouvement de dfense des droits de l'Homme, ou mme un mouvement publicitaire, peuvent tous utiliser des techniques lgitimes pour accrotre rapidement leur audience. Cependant, lorsque la croissance est mle aux signaux de prjudice que nous avons dcrits ci-dessus, cette croissance rapide indique la propagation du prjudice, et peut indiquer un prjudice coordonn.

Stop the Steal a pu se dvelopper rapidement grce  des invitations de groupe coordonnes : 67 % des inscriptions  StS se sont faites par le biais d'invitations. De plus, ces invitations taient domines par une poigne de super-inviteurs : 30 % des invitations provenaient de seulement 0,3% des invitants. Les invitants ont galement tendance  tre lis les uns aux autres par des interactions  ils commentent, marquent et partagent le contenu des autres. Il s'agit d'invitants ayant chacun plus de 500 invits. Dans le groupe StS le plus important, il y avait 137 super-inviteurs, avec 500 invits chacun. Parmi ces utilisateurs, 88 taient administrateurs d'autres groupes StS, ce qui suggre une coopration pour dvelopper le mouvement. Ces super-inviteurs prsentaient d'autres indicateurs d'un comportement de spammeur : 73% avaient de mauvaises statistiques d'amiti, avec un taux de rejet des demandes d'amis suprieur  50%. 125 d'entre eux ont probablement dissimul l'emplacement de leur domicile. 73 d'entre eux taient membres de groupes de conspiration nuisibles. Nous avons galement constat que les invitants  ces groupes ont tendance  tre connects. Au dbut du mois de janvier, avant le pic post-insurrectionnel dans les groupes StS et PP, la moiti de tous les invitants ayant plus de 100 invits s'taient galement engags les uns envers les autres, soit directement par le biais de la messagerie et du marquage, soit avec le contenu de l'autre au cours du mois prcdent, ce qui suggre que de nombreux invitants taient lis les uns aux autres.

_(Le rapport de Facebook comprend un graphique montrant comment "la plupart des grands invitants sont connects les uns aux autres)._

Cette croissance s'est produite en dpit de nos tentatives pour l'empcher : lquipe dintervention a identifi des risques autour de l'invitation des groupes, ce qui a conduit  la croissance rapide des groupes anti-quarantaine. Les super-inviteurs ont t en mesure de faire crotre rapidement de nouveaux groupes, permettant  la fois la croissance rapide de groupes nuisibles, et aidant  viter la mise en application lorsque des groupes de secours ont remplac des groupes dsactivs. En rponse, un plafond de 100 invitations/personne/jour a t mis en place. Nous avons mis en place une limite supplmentaire de 30 ajouts par heure (dsormais obsolte) pendant la croissance des groupes Stop the Steal pour les utilisateurs ajoutant de nouveaux amis (< 3 jours)  de nouveaux groupes (< 7 jours)  des groupes ayant certaines proprits ACDC. Cependant, toutes les limites de taux n'ont t efficaces que dans une certaine mesure et les groupes ont quand mme pu se dvelopper de manire substantielle.

Tout mouvement russi connat galement une croissance organique qui ne doit pas tre nglige. Un tiers de la croissance provient de l'autoadhsion et, bien que la plupart des invitations proviennent d'une poigne d'utilisateurs, 82 % des invitants ont invit moins de 10 personnes. Cette combinaison de growth hacking et de croissance organique a illustr  quel point les mouvements de rseau nuisibles peuvent tre compliqus. Afin d'explorer cette croissance et la mesure dans laquelle elle a t alimente par l'amplification des slogans, nous avons explor la faon dont le contenu a circul dans le rseau StS plus large, dans les groupes et au-del.

*Comprendre le rseau*

Grce aux couloirs d'information, nous avons pu identifier la communaut largie o StS et la dlgitimation des lections taient les plus discuts. Nous avons commenc par identifier les utilisateurs qui publiaient le plus de messages utilisant un langage dlgitimant, et qui utilisaient une grande varit de termes. Il s'agissait des personnes les plus engages dans le StS. Nous nous sommes ensuite tendus  toutes les personnes avec lesquelles ils interagissaient et avons identifi les utilisateurs qui utilisaient galement beaucoup le langage Stop the Steal, ou qui avaient une forte propension  le faire sur la base de nos classificateurs. Ce rseau de grands utilisateurs de StS est notre couloir d'information (IC). Il identifie la partie du rseau social sur la plateforme o circule le contenu nuisible. Pour une dmonstration gnrale des couloirs d'information de Stop the Steal.

Sur les 6 450 personnes ayant un taux d'engagement lev, 4 025 (63 %) taient directement connectes les unes aux autres, ce qui signifie qu'elles ont interagi avec le contenu des autres ou se sont envoyes des messages. En utilisant l'ensemble du couloir d'information, 77 % taient connects les uns aux autres. Cela suggre que la majeure partie de l'amplification de Stop the Steal s'est produite dans le cadre d'un mouvement cohsif.

_(Le rapport de Facebook comprend un diagramme de rseau montrant comment "les couloirs d'information nous permettent d'identifier la partie du rseau o circule le danger")_

En suivant ces circuits linguistiques, nous pouvons mieux saisir le mal coordonn qui circule dans le rseau. Les membres du couloir ont produit 33 % de haine en plus, 31 % de VNI en plus, par rapport  la communaut plus large autour des personnes les plus engages. *Les membres d'un couloir d'information sont vulnrables au message nuisible qui est propag parce qu'ils sont soumis  ce contenu nuisible* et sont les plus susceptibles de s'y engager. Les amplificateurs dans le CI sont des utilisateurs qui sont connects  beaucoup d'autres de ces utilisateurs vulnrables, ainsi nomms parce que tout ce qu'ils disent atteint un public plus large. En examinant les modles de langage des amplificateurs, nous pouvons mieux comprendre les mfaits qui sont pousss par la CI. Les amplificateurs ont affich 98% plus de VNI et 40 % plus de haine. Le noyau de ce rseau avait 85 % de VNI en plus, et 45 % de haine en plus. Nous avons galement identifi le noyau de la CI  l'ensemble des utilisateurs qui s'engagent troitement les uns avec les autres, en utilisant la dcomposition k-core.

_(Le rapport de Facebook comprend un graphique montrant les relations entre "les utilisateurs troitement lis au centre du rseau")_

Pour comprendre comment le mouvement perptue le prjudice, nous devons galement comprendre dans quelle mesure il persiste au-del des coordinateurs et des amplificateurs. Nous voulons galement comprendre dans quelle mesure les utilisateurs qui ont interagi avec les coordinateurs et les amplificateurs produisent galement des dommages. Pour ce faire, nous avons examin la proximit du public autour des invitants dcrits ci-dessus. Les utilisateurs qui se sont le plus engags auprs des invitants ayant au moins 50 invits. Les utilisateurs qui ont le plus interagi avec ces invitants ont produit 92% de VNI en plus, et 49% de haine en plus. Dans le mme ordre d'ides, nous avons galement constat que les couloirs d'information permettent de relier les utilisateurs du cur du rseau StS  ceux de la priphrie, contribuant ainsi  diffuser le message sur l'ensemble du rseau.

*Dans l'ensemble, nous avons pu montrer que l o les signaux du PP et du StS taient amplifis par le contenu et l'invitation, il y avait galement des niveaux plus levs de haine et de violence, ce qui suggre que ces mouvements taient nuisibles et que le mal tait perptu par un rseau que nous avons pu dfinir.*

*Croissance du Parti patriote (PP)*

Stop the Steal n'est pas le seul mouvement qui s'est dvelopp autour du thme D14N. Le Patriot Party est un autre mouvement qui s'est dvelopp  partir de StS et qui a fini par lui faire concurrence, en montrant des niveaux de prjudice similaires. De nombreux coordinateurs du PP ont exprim leur dception face  l'chec du mouvement StS  faire ce qu'il avait promis, et leur besoin d'aller plus loin en apportant un changement systmique  travers un nouveau parti politique. Sur l'autre site, les administrateurs et les leaders rels de StS avaient une grande quantit de clbrit et d'officialit (ceux qui n'taient pas bannis de la plateforme  Trump, Roger Stone, Alex Jones...etc.) qu'ils ne voulaient pas ncessairement tre perus comme se dtournant du parti rpublicain traditionnel pour lancer un parti patriote hargneux, potentiellement plus en colre.

Les administrateurs de PP ont tent de recruter des membres dans les groupes StS et Joe Biden is NOT my President. Les messages populaires et les affiches frquentes sur les pages et les groupes de PP utilisaient souvent le slogan Stop the Steal, surtout avant l'inauguration. Nous avons galement constat que le PP tait en mesure de se dvelopper dans les couloirs du StS : les membres du StS IC taient 6 % plus susceptibles d'utiliser le terme " Patriot Party ". En fin de compte, le PP ne s'est jamais dvelopp autant que le StS, en grande partie  cause des leons que nous avons tires du StS et que nous avons pu rapidement appliquer au PP.

_(Le rapport de Facebook comprend deux graphiques montrant comment les "couloirs d'information" ont permis  la socit de "suivre les signaux linguistiques supplmentaires qui se dveloppent au sein du rseau")_

Les dirigeants du PP ont eu un succs mitig en recrutant parmi les sympathisants de StS. Lorsque les groupes StS ont t dsactivs, leurs membres ont afflu vers les groupes PP : 20 % des groupes que les membres des groupes StS dsactivs ont rejoint taient des groupes PP. Nous avons pu attnuer cette croissance en limitant les groupes que de nombreux utilisateurs rejoignaient aprs avoir t dsactivs, comme mesure lectorale de Break The Glass. Cependant, les groupes StS n'taient pas la principale source des groupes PP : seulement 6,5 % des membres de groupes PP ayant fait l'objet d'une action faisaient partie d'un groupe StS ayant fait l'objet d'une action, et seulement 1,1 % des membres de groupes StS ayant fait l'objet d'une action ont rejoint un groupe PP ayant fait l'objet d'une action, avec seulement 3 administrateurs partags sur environ 1000. De plus, nous avons constat que le PP a t principalement pouss par des amplificateurs au sein du CI StS qui n'ont pas pleinement russi : nous n'avons pas vu une utilisation gnralise du terme PP par des membres moins engags du CI  tirant les leons de notre travail prcdent sur StS, nous avons pu arrter le PP avant qu'il ne puisse se rpandre.

_(Le rapport Facebook incluait un graphique montrant la "similarit Jaccard des membres du groupe")_

*Rponse aux crises*

*Suivi des mouvements volutifs et interrelis*

L'une des choses les plus efficaces et les plus convaincantes que nous ayons faites a t de rechercher les chevauchements des rseaux observs avec les milices et les organisations haineuses. Cela a fonctionn parce que nous tions dans un contexte o ces rseaux taient bien cartographis. Pendant les crises, il est probable que plusieurs escalades soient en cours en mme temps, et que diffrentes quipes se concentrent sur diffrents rseaux autour du DOI, des fausses informations et d'autres prjudices. En les combinant, nous avons pu mieux comprendre comment la nature du prjudice tait coordonne et la myriade de tactiques utilises. Lorsque le PP est apparu, le fait de montrer le lien entre le PP et le StS nous a aids  comprendre le mal perptr par le PP dans son contexte, alors que le mal aurait pu tre moins apparent seul.

Nous avons galement t en mesure d'ajouter des frictions  l'volution des mouvements nuisibles et de la coordination par le biais des mesures BTG (Break the Glass). Nous avons pris des mesures douces sur les groupes que les utilisateurs rejoignaient en masse aprs qu'un groupe ait t dsactiv pour le PP ou le StS, ce qui nous a permis d'injecter de la friction  un moment critique pour empcher la croissance d'une autre alternative aprs la dsignation du PP, lorsque la vitesse tait critique. Nous avons galement t en mesure d'ajouter des limites de caractristiques temporaires aux acteurs s'engageant dans des comportements de coordination, tels que les super-affiches et les super-inviteurs dans les groupes qui ont t supprims, afin de les empcher de propager le mouvement sur d'autres surfaces. Ces ensembles de limites temporaires de caractristiques nous ont permis de mettre un frein  la croissance  un moment critique, afin de ralentir l'volution des mouvements antagonistes et le dveloppement de nouveaux mouvements. Notre travail en cours par le biais du groupe de travail sur la dsagrgation des rseaux nous aidera  faire des appels plus nuancs sur les actions douces  l'avenir afin d'appliquer une friction aux mouvements nuisibles.

*Signaux de prjudice coordonn*

Outre le suivi de l'volution du rseau dcrit ci-dessus, plusieurs signaux se sont avrs particulirement utiles pour nous aider  identifier les dommages coordonns. Plus prcisment :

* Les signaux de contenu* : L'agrgation de nombreux signaux provenant du contenu au sein d'une entit complexe nous a aids  obtenir une vue d'ensemble de ce qui se passait au sein de ces entits afin de comprendre les prjudices de manire gnrale. Nous avons utilis les tableaux HELLCAT pour comprendre la relation entre les signaux textuels lis  un mouvement ou  une escalade et la haine et la violence. Cela nous a galement permis de comparer les signaux de nombreuses escalades et prjudices en cours. Nous avons galement pu utiliser le tableau CIRD pour rechercher rapidement et facilement des entits complexes dans les nouveaux signaux textuels. Ces tables nous ont galement permis de lancer rapidement des classificateurs D14N pour le contenu et les entits complexes une fois qu'une dsignation s'est produite.*Signaux de croissance rapide et d'amplification* : Un signal important tait le taux de croissance des groupes. Cette croissance semble tre due  l'amplification et  la coordination : les groupes partagent des administrateurs communs et des super-inviteurs, et ces personnes influentes participent  tous les groupes. Le partage rapide d'URL est un autre moyen d'amplifier et de rpandre rapidement un mouvement, en reprsentant le mouvement par des sources hors plateforme qui sont plus difficiles  imposer. Sur la base des enseignements tirs de l'amplification, nous avons galement cr des outils (couloirs d'information) pour nous aider  comprendre la croissance des slogans et des termes au sein d'un mouvement, afin de comprendre comment il est amplifi et  quelle vitesse il se dveloppe. * Image de marque* : Tous les mouvements n'ont pas une marque commune, mais lorsque c'est le cas, c'est un signe vident de coordination. Les groupes et les pages du PP utilisent des logos identiques ou similaires pour identifier les sources officielles. *  Groupes rservs aux administrateurs et structure organisationnelle formelle* reprsente sur la plateforme : PP avait des Groupes rservs aux administrateurs o une coordination formelle tait organise. Cela ne se produit pas toujours sur la plateforme, en particulier avec les rseaux adverses, mais c'est un signal clair lorsque c'est le cas.

_(Le rapport Facebook incluait trois exemples de logos du Parti patriote)_

*Conclusion*

*Lacunes :*

Nous pouvons tirer de nombreux enseignements de nos succs et de nos difficults  attnuer  StS et  PP, qui sont extrmement prcieux pour comprendre les lacunes en matire de dtection, d'application et de politique.

    L'accent mis au dbut sur les violations individuelles nous a fait manquer *les dommages dans le rseau plus large*
. Les diffrences de dsignation entre STS et Storm the Capitol ont rendu difficile l'application de la loi, car nous ne pouvions pas compter les frappes.* Les diffrences entre les domaines politiques ont rendu plus difficile un effort unifi pour s'attaquer au prjudice de dlgitimation dans son ensemble*, nous obligeant plutt  cibler diffrentes parties du problme au coup par coup, la vague plus large du mouvement passant  travers les mailles du filet.    Nous avons pu observer la croissance du PP  travers StS, mais il s'agissait d'un processus trs manuel. Il nous a fait nous interroger sur ce que nous manquions, et qui renatrait de ses cendres une fois que nous aurions dtourn notre attention. De plus, StS et PP taient en comptition l'un avec l'autre, le mouvement StS a peut-tre aid PP  se dvelopper. *Nous avons besoin d'outils et de protocoles pour grer l'volution des mouvements*  l'avenir et pour dsigner rapidement de nouveaux mouvements autour des anciens prjudices qui apparaissent lorsque le champ est libr de la concurrence. *Nous avons peu de politique concernant les dommages authentiques coordonns*. Si certains des administrateurs avaient des liens avec le VICN ou taient des comptes rcidivistes, la majorit des administrateurs taient "authentiques". StS et PP ne mobilisaient pas directement le mal hors ligne ni ne promouvaient directement la militarisation. Au contraire, ils amplifiaient et normalisaient la dsinformation d'une manire qui dlgitimait une lection dmocratique libre et quitable. Le prjudice existait au niveau du rseau : le discours d'un individu est protg, mais en tant que mouvement, il a normalis la dlgitimation et la haine d'une manire qui a entran un prjudice hors ligne et un prjudice aux normes qui sous-tendent la dmocratie.    Que faisons-nous lorsqu'un mouvement est authentique, coordonn par des moyens populaires ou authentiques, mais qu'il est intrinsquement nuisible et viole l'esprit de notre politique ? Que faisons-nous lorsque ce mouvement authentique pouse la haine ou dlgitime les lections libres ? Ce sont quelques-unes des questions auxquelles nous tentons de rpondre par la recherche et la cration d'outils au sein du groupe de travail sur la dsagrgation des rseaux nuisibles, et auxquelles nous nous attaquons dans le cadre de la politique sur les rseaux nuisibles adverses.    Une politique de coordination des dommages authentiques ncessite *une dfinition plus large de la coordination* pour grer les dommages au niveau du rseau ou du mouvement et l'interaction entre la croissance organique et inorganique. Il a t difficile d'tablir une coordination (en dehors de l'utilisation du mme logo) entre des centaines de groupes/pages, car le mouvement n'est pas dirig par quelques acteurs, mais est plutt "adopt" et "promu" par des utilisateurs authentiques.    Nous avons besoin d'un* ventail complet d'interventions*, de l'action dure  l'action douce, afin de mieux grer la croissance des mouvements organiques nuisibles. Notre dfinition troite de la coordination est centre sur des actions punitives dures. Afin de ralentir la croissance des mouvements, nous devrions apprendre de nos BTG et appliquer une gamme d'interventions de comptage, de friction, d'actions douces et d'actions dures afin de promouvoir une communaut plus saine au-del du ciblage des pires contrevenants. *L'application de la loi manque d'une source unique de vrit*. L'tiquetage et l'attribution des cas n'taient pas cohrents dans le cadre de l'application en masse, de l'application continue et de l'application adhoc, ce qui rendait difficile l'analyse de la rcidive, le suivi de l'volution des mouvements et les rtrospectives et recherches de suivi.

*Prochaines tapes :*

Heureusement, nous avons beaucoup appris de l'IOPC US2020 et des cas StS et PP. Voici nos prochaines tapes.

Dvelopper les outils que nous avons utiliss : Des banques de requtes et des livres de recettes pour reproduire rapidement nos analyses ad hoc. Ajouter les tapes que nous avons suivies dans des protocoles formels. Amliorer et intgrer les techniques dans des outils tels que C4, ENVI et ANP notebooks, et intgration dans Centra. Construire de nouvelles mthodes autour de la dsagrgation des rseaux et les ajouter  notre outillage. Restez  l'coute pour l'intgration future de la modlisation cur-priphrie et des couloirs d'information dans l'outillage CORGI. Apprendre aux enquteurs  utiliser les outils et les techniques que nous dveloppons par le biais de communauts d'intrts telles que le Network Tools for Investigators Group, le Actor Investigation XFN et l'amlioration de la documentation. Utiliser ces cas et ces outils pour nous aider  comprendre les prjudices organiques coordonns et les prjudices au sein des rseaux afin d'laborer de nouvelles politiques. Restez  l'coute de nouvelles notes comme celle-ci, car nous continuons  en apprendre davantage !Tester ces nouvelles mthodes sur des enqutes en cours. Par exemple, nous utilisons nos techniques de dsagrgation des rseaux pour identifier les utilisateurs dans le cadre d'interventions de contre-discours autour des groupes haineux amricains. Nous travaillons galement sur une srie de cas en thiopie et au Myanmar pour tester le cadre en action. Nous travaillons avec BONJOVI pour mettre en place des protocoles pour les enquteurs.

N'hsitez pas  nous contacter si vous avez un cas d'utilisation qui pourrait bnficier de l'utilisation de ces outils et protocoles ! Nous serions ravis de travailler avec vous pour vous aider  suivre un rseau nuisible plus large et  comprendre la coordination au sein de ce rseau.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Arya Nawel

J'ai tjrs suppos que Facebook- est un bastion du soutien de la droite  divers types de propagande- est entirement derrire l'insurrection et n'a rien fait pour l'empcher par ce que c'tait bon pour les affaires et que cela pourrait aboutir  un gouvernement contrl par les conservateurs, ce qui serait effectivement bien pour Facebook. 

Je pense pas qu'ils se soient soucis de la dmocratie et je ne pense pas non plus qu'ils s'en souvient maintenant.

----------


## el_slapper

J'irais mme plus loin : ils soutiennent tout ce qui leur fait du Traffic. Les meutes du capitole ont t particulirement juteuses en terme de Traffic. Je ne doute pas qu'un quivalent bolchvique subirait le mme sort : on laisse faire parce que c'est bon pour le business.

----------


## byrautor

Que faire de cet embrouillamini "d'informations" ; c'est la pagaille mentale.  ::lol::

----------


## Claude40

Jai crit un jour sur ce forum que les rseaux sociaux taient  la nouvelle arme de destruction massive , et cela en a fait sourire plus dun !
A supposer que l'entreprise ait vraiement l'intention de contrler, mme une arme de dveloppeurs et modrateurs sera impuissante au final, car elle agira toujours aprs coup, avec systmatiquement un ou deux temps de retard.

----------


## Steinvikel

+1
..c'est pas la fonction qui dfinit son emploi, c'est l'inventivit du cerveau de l'utilisateur qui en dtermine ses contextes et ses limites, en fonction des caractristiques que prsente l'objet. Les volutions /corrections ont toujours au moins un cycle de retard quand il s'agit de contrer l'utilisateur.

ex : un crayon de papier c'est pour crire ...certain l'utiliseront comme poignard, d'autres comme enrouleur  cassette (oui, je suis vieux), d'autres encore, l'utiliseront comme anti-stress dans la main.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Plusieurs points :

1) Cela conforte l'ide qu'en mettant les moyens,(Facebook comme tout autres rseau social), peut torpiller un mouvement nocif , nuisible , politiquement / idlogiquement ... 

2) C'est la que le pige se referme . Car mettre les moyens sur un groupe, peut faire prendre  l'entreprise "parti pour" ... Donc assez sensible en terme d'image ou de ce que le politique peut dcider. Si contre le gouv en place ou un allier > alors possibilit de faire couler l'entreprise.




> Ce type d'enqute approfondie ncessite du temps, une connaissance de la situation et un contexte dont nous ne disposons pas toujours. Quels types de signaux comportementaux pourrions-nous exploiter pour observer la coordination lorsque nous n'avons pas le temps ou le contexte pour mener des enqutes approfondies ? Quels types d'analyses et de modles pourrions-nous laborer pour nous aider  identifier ces rseaux  l'avenir ?


3) Devoir faire des suivis pointus demande de la ressource couteuse. On comprend mieux pourquoi la "censure" / "modration" automatique est tellement  chier ... On ne compte plus le nombre de personnes, qui se font supprimer leur tribunes de manire arbitraires ...




> Que faisons-nous lorsqu'un mouvement est authentique, coordonn par des moyens populaires ou authentiques, mais qu'il est intrinsquement nuisible et viole l'esprit de notre politique ? Que faisons-nous lorsque ce mouvement authentique pouse la haine ou dlgitime les lections libres ? Ce sont quelques-unes des questions auxquelles nous tentons de rpondre par la recherche et la cration d'outils au sein du groupe de travail sur la dsagrgation des rseaux nuisibles, et auxquelles nous nous attaquons dans le cadre de la politique sur les rseaux nuisibles adverses.


4) Cela tend  dmontrer que la politique et la religion n'ont donc rien  faire sur Facebook. En se dbarrassant de ces 2 sujets , les contenus sur Facebook seraient modrables plus facilement. Avec moins d'abus  la clef. Il y a toujours anguille sous roche. Comme les sujets politico-religieux drainent du monde, du trafic entre Facebook ou d'autres sites = $$$ pour Facebook. 

5) Ou comment faire du cosmtique, sans traiter les problmes de fond.

----------


## lololapile

Je suis bien sr oppos  l'incitation  la violence ou  la haine. Ce qui m'inquite beaucoup plus c'est la censure que les rseaux sociaux (Youtube par exemple) mettent en place. Si vous voulez critiquer l'action gouvernementale sur la pandmie ou livrer votre propre analyse sur les traitements anti-covid vous tes immdiatement censurs. Je trouve cela compltement anti-dmocratique et trs inquitant pour l'avenir de notre socit. Nous nous acheminons progressivement vers une dictature o seul le gouvernement peut s'exprimer.

----------


## Mersenne

Parler d' "meutes" du Capitole, c'est un grand mot. Il y a une victime certaine, c'est une manifestante, abattue par la police dans des circonstances qu'on n'a pas rvles au public. On a d'abord prtendu qu'un policier avait t tu par les manifestants, puis on a rtropdal : le policier est devenu malade aprs tre rentr chez lui et le rapport mdical a conclu qu'il tait impossible d'tablir un lien entre le dcs et la prsence du policier au Capitole.
Il y avait de fortes raisons de penser que les lections avaient t falsifies (retards anormaux et jamais vus auparavant dans les dcomptes et, simultanment  ces retards, norme revirement au dtriment de Trump et en faveur de Biden), c'est pourquoi Trump a appel  manifester au Capitole, mais il n'a pas appel  la violence.
Le Time Magazine a racont trs srieusement qu'une "campagne secrte" s'tait organise, longtemps avant les lections de novembre, pour "sauver" ces lections contre Trump. Cette "campagne secrte" a beaucoup prch pour le vote par correspondance (interdit actuellement en France parce qu'il favorise la fraude). Toujours selon le Time magazine, quand des Noirs disaient  la "campagne secrte" qu'ils prfraient voter en personne, on leur rpondait que le vote par correspondance tait le plus sr. Le Time magazine raconte aussi que la "campagne secrte" avait obtenu des GAFAM qu'ils musleraient ceux qui voudraient contester les rsultats des lections. Et le Time magazine raconte tout cela comme si c'tait trs bien.

----------


## Saverok

> Je suis bien sr oppos  l'incitation  la violence ou  la haine. Ce qui m'inquite beaucoup plus c'est la censure que les rseaux sociaux (Youtube par exemple) mettent en place. Si vous voulez critiquer l'action gouvernementale sur la pandmie ou livrer votre propre analyse sur les traitements anti-covid vous tes immdiatement censurs. Je trouve cela compltement anti-dmocratique et trs inquitant pour l'avenir de notre socit. Nous nous acheminons progressivement vers une dictature o seul le gouvernement peut s'exprimer.


Vu le nombre de vidos qui circulent sur ces sujets, pas convaincu que la censure soit si virulente que a  ::aie:: 

Ensuite, la quantit de messages / vidos poste  le seconde est juste hallucinante.
C'est matriellement impossible d'avoir une modration humaine pour traiter 100% des posts.
Le traitement automatis est obligatoire.
Par contre, il est d'une complexit folle car doit tenir compte du contexte, de l'argo, de la culture, etc.
Du coup, les entreprises comme Facebook, Youtube et consorts se protgent elles-mmes car il est nettement moins prjudiciable de censurer  tord un post, qui pourra tre republi aprs examen par un modrateur humain que de laisser un post litigieux trop longtemps.

Y a rgulirement des hurluberlus qui postent des messages du style "_boire de l'eau javel guri de_"
Si Youtube tarde trop  supprimer cette vido et qu'un demeur suive cette consigne et en meure...
Certes, le gus l'aura bien cherch  ::aie::  mais la responsabilit de Youtube pourrait tre engage.
Du coup, Youtube a plutt intrt  muscler trs fortement sa modration automatique ds que le mot Javel est prsent, quitte  en  faire trop.

Et c'est la mme chose avec pas mal de sujets sensibles dont la COVID, la sant en gnral ou encore le terrorisme.

Alors a peut paratre absurde et salaud pour la mnagre qui donne ses tutos de nettoyage mais quand on se place du point de vue de ces plateformes, le principe de prcaution se comprend plutt bien.

Pour finir, la libert d'expression a tjrs t relative en tout temps et tout lieu.
Va dans un club d'ultra de l'OM et chante une chanson  la gloire du PSG et tu pourras refaire un post sur ta libert d'expression bafoue  ::weird:: 
Faut savoir choisir le lieu pour exprimer certaines choses.
C'est juste du bon sens.

Si tu tiens vraiment  t'exprimer en totale libert, cr ton propre site que tu hberges chez toi et tu pourras alors t'automodr.
Certes, a sera un peu la mme chose que d'aller seul au milieu du dsert et d'hurler dans le vide mais au moins, y aura personne pour te limiter dans ton expression  ::aie::

----------


## Patrick Ruiz

*Le comit de surveillance de Facebook confirme la suspension des comptes Facebook et Instagram de Donald Trump pour violation des normes communautaires* 
*Mais n'est pas d'accord avec sa dure indfinie*

*Donald Trump est sous le coup dune suspension  dure indtermine de ses comptes Facebook et Instagram. Le tableau soulve un certain nombre de questions : les rseaux sociaux ont-ils plus de pouvoir que les tats ? Sont-ils  leur solde ? Sont-ils des tats  part entire ? Quid de la libert dexpression sur ces derniers ? Le comit de surveillance de Facebook vient de prendre position : il confirme la suspension desdits comptes, mais marque son dsaccord sur sa dure indfinie.*

 Le comit a confirm la dcision prise par Facebook le 7 janvier 2021 de restreindre l'accs de l'ex-prsident, Donald Trump,  ses comptes Facebook et Instagram. 

Cependant, il n'tait pas appropri pour Facebook d'imposer la sanction indtermine et sans norme d'une suspension indfinie. Les sanctions normales de Facebook comprennent la suppression du contenu en infraction, l'imposition d'une priode de suspension limite dans le temps ou la dsactivation permanente de la page et du compte. 

La Commission insiste pour que Facebook examine cette affaire afin de dterminer et de justifier une rponse proportionne et cohrente avec les rgles appliques aux autres utilisateurs de sa plateforme. Facebook doit terminer son examen de cette question dans les six mois suivant la date de la prsente dcision. La Commission a galement formul des recommandations de politique gnrale que Facebook doit mettre en uvre pour laborer des politiques claires, ncessaires et proportionnes qui favorisent la scurit publique et respectent la libert d'expression , rsume-t-il.

Le comit de surveillance s'est appuy sur l'valuation des actions de Donald Trump mene par Facebook. Celle-ci s'est faite sur la base d'un test mondialement accept pour distinguer l'incitation  la haine et  la violence de ce qui devrait tre protg comme un discours libre.

Celui-ci prend en compte le contexte et l'intention du discours, l'orateur, le contenu lui-mme, sa porte et l'imminence du prjudice. Trump, prsident  l'poque, a dit aux manifestants dans une vido Facebook qu'ils taient  trs spciaux , ce, pendant que certains prenaient encore d'assaut le Capitole. 

La commission a conclu que Donald Trump a fait usage de l'autorit de communication de la prsidence pour soutenir les assaillants et que sa violation des politiques de Facebook tait grave en termes d'atteintes aux droits de l'Homme.

Nanmoins, le comit a reproch  la plateforme de ne pas avoir mis en place une procdure permettant d'appliquer  nouveau ce test ou un autre pour dterminer quand les privilges de Trump devraient tre rtablis. Facebook dispose de six mois pour dcider du statut de Donald Trump sur la plateforme. En sus, le comit exhorte l'entreprise  laborer une politique permettant de grer les crises pour lesquelles les options existantes ne permettent pas une gestion adquate 


Le comit de surveillance de Facebook vient donc de prolonger le bannissement de lancien prsident amricain de Facebook et Instagram. Avec la prolongation viennent les questions de fond : comment veiller  ce que ces plateformes demeurent ouvertes  la libert dexpression tout en vitant quelles ne soient des vecteurs de diffusion des discours haineux ou dincitation  la violence ? Quelle solution au dilemme de gestion des droits de lHomme en matire de discours politique ? Cest autant de questions sur lesquelles Facebook devra se pencher en sus de lexamen du cas de lex-prsident amricain.  Lentreprise devra faire davantage pour se prparer  des situations politiques explosives , souligne le comit de surveillance.

Les politiques de l'entreprise sur ces questions revtent une importance considrable non seulement aux tats-Unis, mais dans le reste du monde. Le cas Trump est une premire en ceci que cest la premire fois que Facebook bloque un prsident, un Premier ministre ou un chef d'tat en exercice. En mars, l'entreprise avait exclu le prsident du Venezuela, Nicolas Maduro, pour une dure de 30 jours. Motif : diffusion de fausses informations sur la pandmie de coronavirus.  date, les efforts de modration en lien aux publications des leaders politiques constituent lun des pans sur lesquels la plateforme est le plus critique.

*Donald Trump rpond aux bannissements en lanant sa propre plateforme de rseau social*

Aprs avoir promis pendant des mois la cration de son propre rseau de mdias sociaux, l'ancien prsident Donald Trump a lanc mardi une nouvelle section de son site Web qui n'est essentiellement qu'un blog WordPress. La  nouvelle plateforme  ressemble  une version gnrique de Twitter, mais est hberge sous la forme d'un blog de commentaires de Trump. Les internautes peuvent s'inscrire pour recevoir des alertes sur la plateforme par le biais de leur adresse lectronique et de leur numro de tlphone et sont censs pouvoir les aimer, bien que cette fonction ne semble pas fonctionner pour le moment. Les utilisateurs sont galement autoriss  partager les messages de Trump sur Facebook et Twitter. L'option de partage sur Twitter nest pas encore, mais celle de Facebook permet aux gens de partager les publications de Trump.


*Indications sur lorientation de la nouvelle  plateforme de rseau social *

Au cours des quatre dernires annes, mon administration a rpondu aux besoins des Amricains de toutes origines comme jamais auparavant. Sauver l'Amrique consiste  construire sur ces ralisations,  soutenir les conservateurs courageux qui dfiniront l'avenir du mouvement America First , l'avenir de notre parti et l'avenir de notre pays bien-aim. Save America, c'est aussi s'assurer que nous gardons toujours l'Amrique en premier, dans notre politique trangre et intrieure. Nous sommes fiers de notre pays, nous enseignons la vrit sur notre histoire, nous clbrons notre riche patrimoine et nos traditions nationales, et bien sr, nous respectons notre grand drapeau amricain.

Nous nous engageons  dfendre la vie innocente et  faire respecter les valeurs judo-chrtiennes de nos fondateurs.Nous croyons en la promesse de la Dclaration d'indpendance,  savoir que nous sommes tous gaux aux yeux de notre Crateur et que nous devons tous tre traits de la mme manire par la loi.Nous savons que nos droits ne viennent pas du gouvernement, mais de Dieu, et qu'aucune force terrestre ne pourra jamais nous les retirer. Cela inclut le droit  la libert religieuse et le droit de dtenir et de porter des armes.Nous croyons qu'il faut reconstruire notre arme prcdemment puise et mettre fin aux guerres sans fin dans lesquelles nos politiciens rats du pass nous ont entrans pendant des dcennies.Nous embrassons la libre pense, nous accueillons les dbats robustes et nous n'avons pas peur de nous opposer aux dictats oppressifs du politiquement correct.Nous savons que l'tat de droit est la sauvegarde ultime de nos liberts et nous affirmons que la Constitution signifie exactement ce qu'elle dit TEL QU'CRIT.Nous sommes en faveur d'un commerce quitable, de faibles taxes et de moins de rglementations nfastes pour l'emploi, et nous savons que l'Amrique doit toujours avoir l'arme la plus puissante de la plante.Nous croyons en la loi et l'ordre, et nous croyons que les hommes et les femmes chargs de faire respecter la loi sont des HROS qui mritent notre soutien absolu.Nous croyons en la LIBERT DE PARLER et en des lections quitables. Nous devons garantir des lections justes, honntes, transparentes et sres  l'avenir  o chaque VOTE LGAL compte.
Source : comit de surveillance 

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du positionnement du comit de surveillance de Facebook ?
 ::fleche::  Comment veiller  ce que ces plateformes demeurent ouvertes  la libert dexpression tout en vitant quelles ne soient des vecteurs de diffusion des discours haineux ou dincitation  la violence ?
 ::fleche::  Quelle solution au dilemme de gestion des droits de lHomme en matire de discours politique ?
 ::fleche::  Voyez-vous la plateforme de rseau social de Donald Trump comme un modle en matire de modration des contenus dans le futur ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Twitter suspend dfinitivement le compte de Donald Trump, le rseau social estime que les messages qu'il a publis rcemment reprsentent un risque d'incitation  la violence
 ::fleche::  Voici le plan de Donald Trump pour rglementer les mdias sociaux : une rcriture des dispositions fondamentales de l'article 230 de la Communications Decency Act (CDA)
 ::fleche::  L'administration Trump propose de rduire les protections juridiques pour les grandes entreprises technologiques, via un projet de loi visant  rviser l'immunit offerte par l'article 230 de la CDA

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Le FBI a identifi les participants  l'attaque du Capitole  l'aide d'un logiciel de reconnaissance faciale, * 
*de donnes de golocalisation de leurs tlphones portables et de publications sur les rseaux sociaux    * 

Quatre mois aprs l'meute du 6 janvier au Capitole des tats-Unis, les agents du FBI maintiennent un rythme constant d'arrestation des personnes accuses d'avoir particip. Plus de 440 personnes ont t accuses d'avoir pris part au sige du Capitole, venant de tous les tats sauf six (Mississippi, Dakota du Nord et du Sud, Rhode Island, Vermont et Wyoming). Le plus grand nombre provient du Texas, de la Pennsylvanie et de la Floride, dans cet ordre.

Les hommes sont plus nombreux que les femmes parmi les personnes arrtes par 7 contre 1, avec une moyenne d'ge de 39 ans, selon les chiffres compils par le programme sur l'extrmisme de l'Universit George Washington  Washington, D.C. Un total de 44 sont des vtrans militaires. Plus de 60 des personnes arrtes  ce jour font face  certaines des accusations les plus graves, d'agression d'agents de la police du Capitole des tats-Unis et des services de la police mtropolitaine de Washington. Les responsables ont dclar que 140 officiers avaient t blesss lors de l'meute.

Le rythme des arrestations est rest stable, alors que le FBI trie des centaines de milliers de comptes sur les rseaux sociaux. Dans prs de 90 % des cas, les accusations ont t bases au moins en partie sur les propres comptes de mdias sociaux d'une personne. Un homme de New York, Robert Chapman, s'est vant sur l'application de rencontres Bumble d'avoir t au Capitole pendant l'meute. La personne qu'il cherchait a inform le FBI.

Le FBI a dclar que Reed Christensen de l'Oregon, accus d'avoir agress des officiers sur la terrasse infrieure ouest du Capitole, avait t identifi avec l'aide de son fils.

Les enquteurs ont galement utilis un logiciel de reconnaissance faciale, comparant des images de camras de surveillance et une vague de vidos de mdias sociaux et d'agences de presse avec des bases de donnes de photos du FBI et d'au moins une autre agence fdrale, les douanes et la protection des frontires, selon des documents judiciaires.

Ils ont galement assign  comparatre des dossiers d'entreprises fournissant des services de tlphonie mobile, permettant aux agents de savoir si le tlphone d'une personne spcifique se trouvait  l'intrieur du Capitole pendant le sige. Avec au moins 500 affaires devant tre classes, toutes dans un seul tribunal fdral  Washington, les procureurs chercheront probablement  conclure des accords de plaidoyer, dans l'espoir de rduire le nombre d'affaires en procs complet.

Dans une situation comme celle de l'meute du Capitole, les donnes de golocalisation plus prcises sont importantes. Quelques mtres peuvent faire la diffrence entre un participant qui a commis un crime grave et un spectateur. Si certaines donnes de localisation sont prcises  quelques mtres prs, d'autres ne le sont pas. Les socits de localisation peuvent travailler avec des donnes provenant de capteurs GPS, de signaux Bluetooth et d'autres sources. La qualit dpend des paramtres du tlphone et du fait qu'il soit connect  un rseau Wi-Fi ou  une tour de tlphonie mobile. Des questions telles que la population et la densit des btiments peuvent parfois jouer un rle dans la qualit des donnes.

Une source a fourni au New York Times un ensemble de donnes, suivant les smartphones de milliers de partisans de Trump, de manifestants et de passants  Washington, D.C., le 6 janvier, alors que le rassemblement politique de Donald Trump se transformait en une violente insurrection.

 Ces donnes comprenaient des informations remarquables : un identifiant unique pour chaque utilisateur, li  un smartphone. Cela a rendu encore plus facile la recherche de personnes, puisque l'identifiant prtendument anonyme pouvait tre compar avec d'autres bases de donnes contenant le mme identifiant, ce qui nous permet de complter en quelques secondes les vrais noms, adresses, numros de tlphone, adresses e-mail et autres informations sur les propritaires de smartphones . Ces identifiants, expliquent les auteurs, sont appels identifiants de publicit mobile, et ils permettent aux entreprises de suivre les personnes sur le web.  Ils sont censs tre anonymes, et les propritaires de smartphones peuvent les rinitialiser ou les dsactiver compltement. Nos conclusions montrent que la promesse de l'anonymat est une farce , pouvait-on lire dans un article datant de fvrier.


Un homme de l'Indiana accus d'tre un membre fondateur du groupe d'extrme droite les Oath Keepers, Jon Schaffer, a plaid coupable d'tre entr dans le Capitole alors qu'il portait un gilet tactique et tait arm d'un spray anti-ours. Il a accept de cooprer avec les enquteurs.

Les procureurs ont dclar lors des audiences de la Cour la semaine dernire qu'ils proposeraient bientt des accords de plaidoyer  quatre hommes accuss d'avoir agress des policiers. L'un d'eux, Patrick McCaughey, a t accus d'avoir utilis un bouclier antimeute de la police pour pousser le policier du Capitole Daniel Hodges et pour le coincer entre le bouclier et une porte de la terrasse infrieure ouest de l'immeuble.

Dans une vido largement vue, Hodges semble crier de douleur. Mais lors de l'audience de la semaine dernire  Washington, le juge de district amricain Trevor McFadden a dclar que les procureurs n'avaient pas allgu que Hodges avait t bless. Le juge a dclar que les avocats de la dfense ont cit une interview dans laquelle Hodges a dclar qu'il criait pour signaler aux autres policiers qu'il tait pig.

 Il me semble que l'accus essayait de se frayer un chemin  travers les officiers avec d'autres meutiers pour entrer dans le Capitole, plutt que d'essayer de blesser ou d'attaquer les officiers , a dclar le juge.

Lors d'une autre audience, des avocats du gouvernement ont dclar avoir entam des discussions de plaidoyer avec Kevin Seefried du Delaware, qui a t photographi  l'intrieur du Capitole tenant un drapeau confdr, et son fils, Hunter.

Le FBI a publi 353 images sur son site Web, sollicitant l'aide du public pour identifier les personnes au Capitole le 6 janvier, avec une priorit de trouver ceux qui ont attaqu des policiers. Les images 106 et 134 impliquent des attaques contre deux policiers de DC qui ont t trans sur les marches du Capitole. L'un d'eux a t frapp avec une perche. Et l'image 300 montre une personne qui semble jeter un morceau de bois contre une fentre du Capitole.

Les responsables du FBI  Washington recherchent toujours l'aide publique pour identifier la personne qui a pos deux bombes artisanales au sige spar des partis nationaux rpublicain et dmocrate. Les appareils ont t placs la nuit avant l'meute.

Ils n'ont pas explos, mais les enquteurs affirment qu'ils taient tout  fait capables de causer des dgts importants.

Source : FBI

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Facebook va mettre fin au traitement spcial rserv aux hommes politiques aprs l'interdiction de Trump,*
* l'avenir les politiciens seront traits comme tout le monde*

*Facebook prvoit de mettre fin  sa politique controverse qui protge principalement les politiciens des rgles de modration du contenu qui s'appliquent aux autres utilisateurs. Un revirement majeur qui pourrait avoir des ramifications mondiales sur la faon dont les lus utilisent le rseau social. Le changement annonc intervient alors que Facebook doit annoncer sa rponse aux recommandations formules par le conseil de surveillance indpendant de l'entreprise lorsqu'il a statu sur la suspension de l'ancien prsident amricain Donald Trump. Le conseil de surveillance de Facebook, l'Oversight Board, a rcemment confirm la suspension de Trump par Facebook  la suite de l'meute du 6 janvier au Capitole, mais a dclar que le gant des mdias sociaux avait eu tort de rendre la suspension indfinie.*

Ces dernires annes, les plateformes technologiques ont t confrontes  la question de savoir comment contrler les dirigeants mondiaux et les politiciens qui violent leurs directives. Facebook et Twitter estiment depuis longtemps que les hommes politiques devraient bnficier d'une plus grande latitude dans leurs propos sur les plateformes que les utilisateurs ordinaires.

Lannonce que doit faire Facebook ds ce vendredi, intervient aprs que l'Oversight Board  un groupe indpendant financ par Facebook pour examiner ses dcisions les plus pineuses en matire de contenu  a confirm sa dcision de suspendre l'ancien prsident Donald Trump mais a critiqu le traitement spcial accord aux hommes politiques, dclarant que  les mmes rgles devraient s'appliquer  tous les utilisateurs . Les sanctions normales de Facebook comprennent la suppression du contenu en infraction, l'imposition d'une priode de suspension limite dans le temps ou la dsactivation permanente de la page et du compte. Le conseil d'administration a donn  Facebook jusqu'au 5 juin 2021 pour rpondre  ses recommandations politiques.


Facebook prvoit galement de faire la lumire sur le systme secret des sanctions qu'il attribue aux comptes qui enfreignent ses rgles de contenu, daprs deux personnes au fait de ces changements qui souhaitent garder lanonymat. Il s'agira notamment de permettre aux utilisateurs de savoir quand ils ont reu un avertissement pour avoir enfreint ses rgles, ce qui pourrait entraner une suspension. Facebook doit galement commencer  divulguer les cas o il a recours  une exemption spciale d'actualit pour maintenir le contenu de politiciens et d'autres personnes qui violeraient autrement ses rgles. 

Ces changements sont notables pour Facebook, car l'entreprise a toujours adopt une approche non interventionniste  l'gard de ce que les lus disent sur son service. Les dirigeants de l'entreprise, y compris le PDG Mark Zuckerberg, ont dclar qu'ils ne devraient pas avoir pour mission de contrler le discours des politiciens. Ils ont fait valoir le fait que ce discours est dj le plus surveill au monde et que les entreprises prives ne devraient pas censurer ce que les politiciens disent  leurs citoyens.

Depuis quelques annes, Facebook tient une liste de comptes politiques qui ne sont pas soumis aux mmes processus de vrification des faits ou de modration du contenu que ceux qui s'appliquent aux autres utilisateurs. En 2019, un groupe d'employs a demand la dissolution de cette liste, citant des recherches internes qui montraient que les gens taient particulirement susceptibles de croire des faussets si elles taient partages par un lu.

La mme anne, le vice-prsident des affaires mondiales de Facebook, Nick Clegg, a clarifi publiquement cette politique en dclarant que  nous traiterons les discours des politiciens comme des contenus dignes d'intrt qui devraient, en rgle gnrale, tre vus et entendus . Au-del des contenus expressment illgaux tels que la pornographie enfantine, Facebook ne prendrait des mesures contre les commentaires des politiciens que s'ils pouvaient, de manire crdible, entraner des dommages physiques ou dcourager le vote. 

Le contenu provenant d'autres sources que les politiciens partagent, comme les liens d'actualit ou les vidos, a dj t soumis  une vrification des faits, une tape qui peut rduire considrablement la diffusion des messages. Dans le cadre des nouvelles politiques de Facebook, les publications faites directement par des politiciens ne seront toujours pas soumises  l'examen du rseau de vrificateurs de faits indpendants de l'entreprise. Mais, pour la premire fois, ils pourront tre soumis  des rgles plus strictes, comme le harclement, que les modrateurs de Facebook appliquent aux autres utilisateurs.

La politique de non-intervention dans les discours politiques a suscit de vives ractions lorsque Donald Trump a utilis Facebook pour attiser la division aprs l'assassinat de George Floyd et a ensuite fait l'loge de ses partisans lors de leur tentative d'insurrection violente au Capitole en janvier dernier. Et en Inde, le plus grand pays de Facebook en termes d'utilisateurs, l'entreprise a t critique pour ne pas avoir pris de mesures contre les commentaires violents des membres du parti au pouvoir. Dans le cadre de la nouvelle politique relative aux hommes politiques, Facebook pourra toujours utiliser l'exemption de l'obligation d'informer pour laisser en place une publication qui, autrement, serait supprime. Mais l'entreprise s'engagera  divulguer les cas o elle le fera.

Aprs l'attaque du Capitole par les partisans de Trump en janvier, Facebook a bloqu indfiniment sa capacit  publier et a soumis la dcision  l'Oversight Board, un groupe d'experts en droits de l'Homme mis en place pour juger de l'application de ses politiques. Le conseil a rpondu que Facebook avait eu tort de prendre des mesures spciales  l'gard du compte de Donald Trump, car ses politiques publiques n'expliquent pas quand il peut bloquer indfiniment la capacit d'une personne  publier des messages. Dans sa rponse crite  Facebook le 5 mai, le conseil d'administration a demand  l'entreprise de  dissiper la confusion gnrale sur la faon dont les dcisions relatives aux utilisateurs influents sont prises . Facebook disposait de 30 jours pour rpondre aux recommandations du conseil d'administration et de six mois pour achever l'examen du compte de Trump.

Sources : Oversight Board, Facebook

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du positionnement du comit de surveillance de Facebook ?
 ::fleche::  Comment veiller  ce que ces plateformes demeurent ouvertes  la libert dexpression tout en vitant quelles ne soient des vecteurs de diffusion des discours haineux ou dincitation  la violence ?
 ::fleche::  Quelle solution au dilemme de gestion des droits de lHomme en matire de discours politique ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Facebook empche  ses employs de lire un rapport interne qui examine le rle et les manquements du rseau social ayant conduit  l'meute du Capitole. Vous pouvez le lire ici

 ::fleche::  Le comit de surveillance de Facebook confirme la suspension des comptes Facebook et Instagram de Donald Trump pour violation des normes communautaires, mais n'est pas d'accord avec sa dure indfinie

 ::fleche::  Twitter suspend dfinitivement le compte de Donald Trump, le rseau social estime que les messages qu'il a publis rcemment reprsentent un risque d'incitation  la violence

 ::fleche::  Voici le plan de Donald Trump pour rglementer les mdias sociaux : une rcriture des dispositions fondamentales de l'article 230 de la Communications Decency Act (CDA)

----------


## Arya Nawel

l'avenir, les politiciens Libraux qui pensent exactement comme nous seront traits mieux que tout le reste... Voila je crois que l a se rapproche plus de la ralit 😎

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Que pensez-vous du positionnement du comit de surveillance de Facebook ?


Belle affaire si les politiques sont maintenant logs  la mme enseigne que les quidams moyens  ::D: 




> Quelle solution au dilemme de gestion des droits de lHomme en matire de discours politique ?


Crer des rseaux sociaux ddis  la politique et  la religion . Ces 2 thmatiques n'ont strictement rien  faire sur un rseau social lambda cens tre orient "loisir" .

----------


## pierre-y

Il faudrait dja que facebook trait de manire gale tout le monde. C'est tres loin d'tre le cas.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Les comptes Facebook et Instagram de Donald Trump suspendus jusqu'au 7 janvier 2023,*
*mais la sanction pourrait tre prolonge * 

*Suite  linvasion du Capitole par des partisans de Donald Trump le 6 janvier dernier, le compte de lancien prsident amricain avait t banni de Facebook pour une dure indtermine. Vendredi soir, Facebook a annonc quil pourra revenir sur la plateforme, ainsi que sur Instagram, le 7 janvier 2023.*

Au dbut de l'anne, Facebook a procd au blocage des comptes Facebook et Instagram de Donald Trump sur une dure de 24 heures. Le lendemain, Facebook s'est ravis en optant pour un blocage d'une dure indtermine et pendant  au moins les deux prochaines semaines, jusqu' ce que la transition pacifique du pouvoir soit termine , selon les propos du PDG de Facebook, Mark Zuckerberg.

Ce dernier avait alors expliqu : 

 Les vnements choquants des dernires 24 heures dmontrent clairement que le prsident Donald Trump a l'intention d'utiliser le temps qu'il lui reste pour saper la transition pacifique et lgale du pouvoir  son successeur lu, Joe Biden.

 Sa dcision d'utiliser sa plateforme pour tolrer plutt que condamner les actions de ses partisans au Capitole a  juste titre drang les gens aux tats-Unis et dans le monde. Nous avons supprim ces dclarations hier parce que nous avons estim que leur effet  et probablement leur intention  serait de provoquer de nouvelles violences .

L'Oversight Board (un groupe indpendant financ par Facebook pour examiner ses dcisions les plus pineuses en matire de contenu) a confirm la sanction, estimant que les circonstances sans prcdent justifiaient la mesure exceptionnelle qui a t prise. Cependant, il a prcis quelle ne pouvait pas tre indfinie. L'Oversight Board a critiqu la nature illimite de la suspension, dclarant  qu'il n'tait pas appropri que Facebook impose la peine indtermine et sans norme de suspension indfinie , rappelant que  dans les six mois suivant cette dcision, Facebook doit rexaminer la sanction arbitraire qu'il a inflige le 7 janvier et dcider de la sanction approprie .

Le dossier a alors t rexamin par Facebook  qui il a t demand d'examiner la dcision et de rpondre d'une manire claire et proportionne. Dans la foule, l'Oversight Board a fait un certain nombre de recommandations sur la faon d'amliorer les politiques et les processus.

*Facebook a rendu son verdict*

 Nous annonons aujourd'hui de nouveaux protocoles d'application  appliquer dans des cas exceptionnels comme celui-ci, et nous confirmons la sanction limite dans le temps conformment  ces protocoles que nous appliquons aux comptes de M. Trump. Compte tenu de la gravit des circonstances qui ont conduit  la suspension de M. Trump, nous pensons que ses actions ont constitu une grave violation de nos rgles qui mritent la sanction la plus leve disponible en vertu des nouveaux protocoles d'application. Nous suspendons ses comptes pendant deux ans,  compter de la date de la suspension initiale le 7 janvier de cette anne.


  la fin de cette priode, nous ferons appel  des experts pour valuer si le risque pour la scurit publique a diminu. Nous valuerons les facteurs externes, y compris les cas de violence, les restrictions aux rassemblements pacifiques et d'autres marqueurs de troubles civils. Si nous dterminons qu'il existe toujours un risque grave pour la scurit publique, nous prolongerons la restriction pour une priode donne et continuerons de rvaluer jusqu' ce que ce risque disparaisse.

 Lorsque la suspension sera finalement leve, il y aura un ensemble strict de sanctions  escalade rapide qui seront dclenches si M. Trump commet de nouvelles violations  l'avenir, jusqu' et y compris la suppression dfinitive de ses pages et comptes.

 En tablissant la sanction de deux ans pour les violations graves, nous avons estim qu'elle devait tre suffisamment longue pour permettre une priode de scurit aprs les actes d'incitation, suffisamment importante pour dissuader M. Trump et d'autres de commettre de tels actes, violations graves  l'avenir et proportionnes  la gravit de la violation elle-mme.

 Nous sommes reconnaissants que le Conseil de surveillance ait reconnu que notre dcision initiale de suspendre M. Trump tait juste et ncessaire, dans les circonstances exceptionnelles de l'poque. Nous reconnaissons que nous n'avions pas mis en place de protocoles d'application adquats pour rpondre  de tels vnements inhabituels. Maintenant que nous les avons, nous esprons qu'elles ne seront applicables que dans les circonstances les plus rares.

 Nous savons que toute sanction que nous appliquons  ou choisissons de ne pas appliquer  sera controverse. De nombreuses personnes pensent qu'il n'tait pas appropri qu'une entreprise prive comme Facebook suspende un prsident sortant de sa plateforme, et beaucoup d'autres pensent que M. Trump aurait d tre immdiatement banni  vie. Nous savons que la dcision d'aujourd'hui sera critique par de nombreuses personnes de part et d'autre du clivage politique, mais notre travail consiste  prendre une dcision de la manire la plus proportionne, quitable et transparente possible, conformment aux instructions que nous a donnes le Conseil de surveillance. 

 Bien entendu, cette pnalit ne s'applique qu' nos services  M. Trump est et restera libre de s'exprimer publiquement par d'autres moyens. Notre approche reflte la faon dont nous essayons d'quilibrer les valeurs de libert d'expression et de scurit sur nos services, pour tous les utilisateurs, telles qu'elles sont inscrites dans nos normes communautaires. D'autres socits de mdias sociaux ont adopt des approches diffrentes  soit en interdisant dfinitivement  M. Trump l'accs  leurs services, soit en confirmant qu'il sera libre de reprendre l'utilisation de leurs services lorsque les conditions le permettront .

Dans la foule, Facebook s'est engag  tre plus transparent sur les dcisions qu'il prend et leur impact sur ses utilisateurs. Aussi, en plus de ses protocoles d'application mis  jour, le numro un des rseaux sociaux a galement publi son systme d'avertissement  afin que les gens sachent quelles mesures nos systmes prendront s'ils enfreignent nos politiques . Et plus tt cette anne, Facebook a lanc une fonctionnalit appele  tat du compte , afin que les gens puissent voir quand le contenu a t supprim, pourquoi et quelle a t la pnalit.

En rponse  une recommandation du Conseil de surveillance, Facebook fournit galement plus d'informations dans son Centre de transparence sur son allocation de valeur mdiatique et la faon dont il l'applique :  Nous permettons  certains contenus dignes d'intrt ou importants pour l'intrt public de rester sur notre plateforme, mme s'ils pourraient autrement enfreindre nos normes communautaires. Nous pouvons galement appliquer des sanctions, telles que les rtrogradations, lorsqu'il est dans l'intrt public de le faire. Cependant, lors de ces dcisions, nous supprimerons le contenu si le risque de prjudice l'emporte sur l'intrt public .

Source : Facebook

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quelle lecture faites-vous de cette dcision ?

----------


## Saverok

> Crer des rseaux sociaux ddis  la politique et  la religion . Ces 2 thmatiques n'ont strictement rien  faire sur un rseau social lambda cens tre orient "loisir" .


O as-tu vu que Facebook tait un rseau orient loisir ? ::weird:: 
Cela n'a jamais t dans l'ambition de FB, y compris lors de sa cration.

Et puis, comment comptes-tu sparer la politique de la religion de la socit et de la vie quotidienne ?
Quand tu as des sujets tels que la PMA, c'est autant socital que politique et religieux.

De mme, la plupart de nos loisirs ont galement une porte politique et/ou religieuse.
Quand on participe  une reconstitution d'une bataille napolonienne, bien videment que c'est ludique et historique mais cela a aussi une grande signification politique.
Du coup, on communique dessus sur quel rseau ?

Mme chose avec la littrature o la plupart des uvres ont une porte philosophique, politique et religieuse.
Tolkien tait un fervent catholique et on retrouve pas mal de rfrences  la religion dans le Seigneur des Anneaux.
Si on veut communiquer sur les livres, films et jeux autour de cet univers, on le fait sur quel canal ? ::weird:: 

A vouloir mettre chaque chose dans une case, c'est le meilleurs moyen pour ne jamais parler de rien dans son ensemble et surtout pas ensemble.

Ce que tu proposes n'est ni plus ni moins que du communautarisme.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> O as-tu vu que Facebook tait un rseau orient loisir ?


Le but principal de Facebook est de mettre en relation des personnes autour d'un thme commun (famille, ami, loisir).

Des exemples  la vole :

> un groupe sur des recettes de cuisines
> un groupe pour des rencontres entre clibataires
> un groupe sur des passionns de vlos
> un groupe sur des passionnes de bricolages

Le thme de fond de chaque groupe permet de dire si le groupe a une thmatique matriel / immatriel . Donc un thmatique artistique ou pratique. 

Sur un groupe de passionn de vlos par exemple. Des profils plutt urbains qui voteraient colos tu en trouveras statistiquement plus que sur un groupe de passionns de voitures de sports ... La "mentalit" du groupe a donc un "orientation politique". 

Se servir de ce mme groupe sur facebook ou twitter a des fins politiques , cela n'a pas sa place  mon sens . 

Le but premier d'un rseau social est bien de permettre aux gens de rester en contact. Pas de faire de la politique .

Un exemple plus parlant , notre dbats entre nous deux ... le sujet de notre conversation en somme . Dveloppez.com est  la base un site internet sur l'informatique. Le sujet de notre conversation parle bien informatique . En supplment nous ne somme pas d'accord sur une problmatique d'ordre sociale/socitale ... Donc c'est forcment orient politiquement. Si l'on s'en tiens au dbat c'est un dbat point. Si l'un de nous essaye d'avoir ou d'orienter une discours , la cela devient du politique. 




> Cela n'a jamais t dans l'ambition de FB, y compris lors de sa cration.


Facebook s'en fout, eux tout ce qu'ils veulent c'est montiser tout et n'importe quoi .




> Et puis, comment comptes-tu sparer la politique de la religion de la socit et de la vie quotidienne ?


Quand un discours a une port lectoraliste ou bien une port de "proposition"  la classe politique. Cela tombe sous le coup du "politique" et non plus du "dbat". 




> A vouloir mettre chaque chose dans une case, c'est le meilleurs moyen pour ne jamais parler de rien dans son ensemble et surtout pas ensemble.


Au contraire , en "purant" de la politique et de la religion on peut apaiser certaines tensions . Je demande simplement qu'on arrte de tenter de "lobotomiser" la cervelle des gens, avec des contenus explicitement orients politiquement ... 




> Ce que tu proposes n'est ni plus ni moins que du communautarisme.


Je ne le vois pas comme du communautarisme. Plutt de "l'aseptisation" de contenu. Tout simplement revenir  des fondamentaux. Je n'interdis pas le dbat, je demande simplement que "la politique politicienne" dgage de Facebook et consorts. Quand on a des "vraies convictions" politique, cela n'a rien a faire en "mode comptoirs de cafs". C'est directions les sites ddis au dbat des partis et institutions. 

Avoir un "message" orient politique au milieu des changes familiaux / amicaux , cela me drange ... C'est pas pour autant que je me prive d'utiliser Facebook (j'ai encore le droit d'changer avec ma famille/amis par le canal de mon choix et aussi le plus pratique pour eux ... ).

----------


## Saverok

> Sur un groupe de passionn de vlos par exemple. Des profils plutt urbains qui voteraient colos tu en trouveras statistiquement plus que sur un groupe de passionns de voitures de sports ... La "mentalit" du groupe a donc un "orientation politique". 
> [...]
> Se servir de ce mme groupe sur facebook ou twitter a des fins politiques , cela n'a pas sa place  mon sens . 
> [...]
> Le but premier d'un rseau social est bien de permettre aux gens de rester en contact. Pas de faire de la politique .


J'ai un peu de mal  saisir ton propos  ::weird:: 
Vouloir sparer la politique de la socit ou la socit de la religion ne me semble pas raliste car tout est troitement li.
Qu'est-ce que la politique sinon l'organisation de notre socit ?
Mme chose avec la religion et la philosophie o l'on ajoute des notions de morale et de spiritualit.

Pour reprendre tes exemples, quand on parle de cyclisme, le dbat va forcment s'orienter vers les pistes cyclables et les sites naturels et la concrtisation de ces sujets passent forcment par de l'action politique.
Mme chose avec la cuisine o le dbat s'orientera vers les producteurs et le bio et l aussi, l'action politique concrtise (ou non  ::aie:: ) ces thmatiques.




> Au contraire , en "purant" de la politique et de la religion on peut apaiser certaines tensions . Je demande simplement qu'on arrte de tenter de "lobotomiser" la cervelle des gens, avec des contenus explicitement orients politiquement ... 
> [...]
> Je ne le vois pas comme du communautarisme. Plutt de "l'aseptisation" de contenu. Tout simplement revenir  des fondamentaux.


O est le sel ? O est la passion ? O est l'engagement ? Les convictions et prises de positions ?
Si on n'aseptise tout, on s'emmerde  ::aie:: 
Les joies, et les tracas  ::aie::  des discussions de comptoirs, c'est justement quand les convictions s'affrontent  ::aie::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> J'ai un peu de mal  saisir ton propos


Je vais prendre 2 exemples concret pour que tu puisses comprendre la subtilit.

Exemple 1 :

Mr Toto est professeur d'histoire-go. Amateur d'art et d'histoire (avec un grand H) (gypte antique, moyen age , viking , WW2 ...). Mr Toto est membre d'un groupe Facebook ou il publie rgulirement des contenus  thmes historique. Forcement la probabilit de traiter un sujet comme la religion quand on parle d'histoire est lev.

Mr Titi est un follower du groupe de Mr Toto. Mr Titi est un fervant croyant religieux. Mr Titi n'hsite pas a rgulirement critiqu les contenus que publient le groupe de Mr Toto (texte, image, article, vido ... ). 

Le "bruit" , la "nuisance" de "plainte publique" que gnre Mr Titi , est gnante car il "pollue" une thmatique en "religieusant" le sujet de dpart qui "l'Histoire".  La "pollution plaintive" gnre par Mr Titi fait prendre une dimension religieuse  un sujet qui n'en est pas un ...

Exemple 2 :

Madame Tutu est passionn" de vlo . Madame Lulu galement. Toutes les 2 membres d'un groupe twitter sur le sujet. Madame Tutu pratique le vlo a titre sportif et est galement passionne de moto. Madame Lulu est engage politiquement dans l'cologie est tient un discours contre ce qui est a moteur. 

Encore une fois le "bruit" , la "pollution" des critiques de Madame Lulu contre le " moteur " vont politiser le groupe. Madame Tutu et  Madame Lulu sont pourtant toutes les 2 passionnes de vlo ... Pourtant le discours de Madame Lulu "politise" son groupe/discours .

---

Pour viter d'alimenter ce "bruit" et cette "pollution", mon ide est on ne peut plus simple. Dgager les groupes politiques, les personnalits politiques , les groupes d'influences religieuses de Facebook. 

Une page de personnalit de politique comme Mlenchon , Le Pen, Macron, le parti LFI, le parti RN , le pape , le vatican, La Mcque, etc ... A mon sens ces contenus n'ont pas leur place sur un rseau social comme Facebook . Cela participe trop  alimenter des tensions politico-religieuses. 

Je vais vulgariser ma pense. Quand je me connecte sur Facebook , je m'attend  discuter avec mes amis/ma famille/un groupe qui partage une passion commune. 

Je ne m'attend pas  un flicage "moral/idologique" , car j'aurais post la photo d'une voiture et cette mme voiture est juge  "polluante" par une une me "bien-pensante". Mme chose , je m'attend  avoir un "procs d'intention publique" si je partage une vido youtube sur la seconde guerre mondiale . Que la vue de l'arme rouge ou hitlerienne en choque plus d'un ... 

---

Si les instances politiques et religieuses veulent interagir avec leur publiques, qu'elles crent leur propre rseaux sociaux. Au moins ici elles pourront dire ce qu'elles veulent et on victera une partie du "bruit" des rseaux sociaux de Facebook et Twitter. 

Ainsi on interdit pas le dbat , on le "canalise" pour viter certaines drives. On devrait mme contraindre les instances politico-religieuses  cela pour plus de transparence,  mettre en place des plates formes de dbat.

----------


## Saverok

> Pour viter d'alimenter ce "bruit" et cette "pollution", mon ide est on ne peut plus simple. Dgager les groupes politiques, les personnalits politiques , les groupes d'influences religieuses de Facebook.
> 
> 
> Une page de personnalit de politique comme Mlenchon , Le Pen, Macron, le parti LFI, le parti RN , le pape , le vatican, La Mcque, etc ... A mon sens ces contenus n'ont pas leur place sur un rseau social comme Facebook . Cela participe trop  alimenter des tensions politico-religieuses.


Si je comprends bien, tu suggres de gnraliser et automatiser la censure, non ? ::calim2:: 
Pourquoi M. Mlenchon, Mme Le Pen ou M. Macron devraient avoir leur libert d'expression bride par rapport  Mme Tutu ou M. Toto ?

De mme, pourquoi certaines associations telles que "l'UFC que choisir" devraient avoir plus de libert  communiquer que "Le Secours Catholique" sous prtexte que l'une revendique son identit religieuse et l'autre non ?




> Je vais vulgariser ma pense. Quand je me connecte sur Facebook , je m'attend  discuter avec mes amis/ma famille/un groupe qui partage une passion commune. 
> 
> Je ne m'attend pas  un flicage "moral/idologique" , car j'aurais post la photo d'une voiture et cette mme voiture est juge  "polluante" par une une me "bien-pensante". Mme chose , je m'attend  avoir un "procs d'intention publique" si je partage une vido youtube sur la seconde guerre mondiale . Que la vue de l'arme rouge ou hitlerienne en choque plus d'un ...


Dans ce cas, tu n'as qu' participer  des groupes privs.
A vrai dire, ton souhait de communiquer correspond plus  WhatsApp qu' Facebook.

A partir du moment o tu exposes ton propos sur la place publique, tu autorises, de facto, le quidam  commenter et ragir.

La libert d'expression est  double sens.
Si tu es libre de t'exprimer, les autres, tous les autres (y compris les extrmistes, les politicards, les cuculs d'Eglise et l'idiot du village) sont libre de te rpondre.
Si cela ne te plait pas, mets-toi un peu  leur place en comprenant que ton propos n'a peut tre pas pu leur plaire  eux non plus.




> Si les instances politiques et religieuses veulent interagir avec leur publiques, qu'elles crent leur propre rseaux sociaux. Au moins ici elles pourront dire ce qu'elles veulent et on victera une partie du "bruit" des rseaux sociaux de Facebook et Twitter.


C'est exactement la dfinition du communautarisme.
Ce que tu proposes est d'enfermer ces entits dans des entre-soi.  ::aie:: 

On reproche trs souvent aux politiques d'tre dconnects de la "vraie vie" et du "peuple" !:sic
C'est sr que si on les enferme entre eux, a va arranger les choses 




> Ainsi on interdit pas le dbat , on le "canalise" pour viter certaines drives. On devrait mme contraindre les instances politico-religieuses  cela pour plus de transparence,  mettre en place des plates formes de dbat.


Les plateformes de dbat existent dj.
J'ai beau retourner dans tous les sens ce que tu proposes, je n'y vois que censure et fin de l'anonymat sur le net.

Car si tu veux obliger une instance religieuse  une totale transparence (plus qu'elles ne l'ont dj), tu obliges tous ses membres et sympathisants  en faire de mme.
Autrement dit, il deviendrait obligatoire de dclarer sa religion  ::weird:: 
Mme chose avec les partis politiques et les syndicats.

Perso, je n'ai aucune envie de me balader avec une pancarte au dessus de la tte qui indique ma religion, mes opinions politique ou mon orientation sexuelle  ::aie::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Si je comprends bien, tu suggres de gnraliser et automatiser la censure, non ?


Non 




> Pourquoi M. Mlenchon, Mme Le Pen ou M. Macron devraient avoir leur libert d'expression bride par rapport  Mme Tutu ou M. Toto ?


Le discours que peut avoir M. Mlenchon, Mme Le Pen ou M. Macron VS Mme Tutu ou M. Toto , sur une plate forme comme Facebook ou une plateforme type grand dbat, politizr, make.org, le site de dbat d'une intercommunalit (exemple : https://participer.strasbourg.eu/) , n'a pas la mme "puissance" , ni le mme impact. 

Un dbat sur Facebook peut aussi vite devenir "comptoir" de caf. D'un point de vu "qualitatif" et "srieux" , interagir sur une plate forme ddi donne aussi "plus de crdit"  un discours .




> De mme, pourquoi certaines associations telles que "l'UFC que choisir" devraient avoir plus de libert  communiquer que "Le Secours Catholique" sous prtexte que l'une revendique son identit religieuse et l'autre non ?


UFC que choisir dfend les droits des consommateurs , on parle produit/service
Le Secours Catholique est une association qui aide les pauvres . Si le discours devient "trop" religieux et commence  tenir des directives sur "pratiquer comme ci ou comme a", c'est   ce moment que cela n'a pas sa place sur Facebook.




> Dans ce cas, tu n'as qu' participer  des groupes privs.


Pour justement plus de transparence, j'estime que la tenu d'un dbat doit tre publique et non pas priv. Donc bye bye les what'sapp and co ... Ne soyons pas fou non plus , on ne va pas interdire le droit de se runir en priv  ::aie:: 




> A partir du moment o tu exposes ton propos sur la place publique, tu autorises, de facto, le quidam  commenter et ragir.


On est parfaitement d'accord. 

La ou cela me gne , c'est qu'on se sert de Facebook pour faire passer du "discours politique" comme discours marketing. Do mon opposition  la prsence des partis politiques sur Facebook ...

LFI, RN, LREM doivent  mon sens avoir leur propre plateforme de dbat et rseau sociaux et n'ont pas  se trouver sur Twitter et consort ... Les autorits politico-religieuses ne font pas parti du "domaine du consumrisme" . 

On ne "consomme pas" une pratique religieuse ou un discours politique comme on achte une baguette ou abonnement de tlphone fixe ... La comparaison est volontairement absurde , pour montrer justement toute "l'absurdit" de la prsence des autorits politico-religieuses sur les rseaux sociaux "grands publiques" .

Tu vois ou je veux en venir maintenant ?




> La libert d'expression est  double sens.


On est parfaitement d'accord.




> Ce que tu proposes est d'enfermer ces entits dans des entre-soi.


Le fait de mettre un cadre et des limites , est surtout pour vite certaines drives. 

Exemple concret. Les propos plus que scandaleux qu'a eux Trump sur Twitter et Facebook par rapport au Capitol , n'auraient clairement pas eu le mme impact , si il y a 10/15 ans , les crateurs des rseaux sociaux avaient interdit des le dparts les politique. 

Sur une rseau social orient politique, la teneur du discours aurait t nettement plus diffrent. 




> C'est exactement la dfinition du communautarisme.


De facade oui , dans les faits non. 

Cela permet aussi de forcer les partis politiques  devoir couter la parole adverse. Rien n'interdit un opposant de s'inscrire et de partager un contre discours ... Genre par exemple un membre de LFI sur qui s'inscrit sur le site du RN. 

On est pas non plus en Chine ou toute la parole est bride voir pie ... 




> On reproche trs souvent aux politiques d'tre dconnects de la "vraie vie" et du "peuple" !:sic
> C'est sr que si on les enferme entre eux, a va arranger les choses.


Le but est surtout de les faire redescendre sur terre. Donc justement "affaiblir" une forme d'ora de surdimensionns qu'ils ont.




> Les plateformes de dbat existe dj.


Cela reste "un pas". 




> J'ai beau retourner dans tous les sens ce que tu proposes, je n'y vois que censure et fin de l'anonymat sur le net.


Et bien dans ce cas lanonymat doit perdurer aussi sur internet, mme dans un dbat. On l'autorise bien  la tv en floutant ...




> Car si tu veux obliger une instance religieuse  une totale transparence (plus qu'elles ne l'ont dj), tu obliges tous ses membres et sympathisants  en faire de mme.
> Autrement dit, il deviendrait obligatoire de dclarer sa religion 
> Mme chose avec les partis politiques et les syndicats.


C'est le cas en Allemagne. Tu peux dclarer aux impts que tu pratiques tel ou tel culte. Ainsi une partie de ce que tu payes finance le dit culte ... 




> Perso, je n'ai aucune envie de me balader avec une pancarte au dessus de la tte qui indique ma religion, mes opinions politique ou mon orientation sexuelle


Je te rassure , je suis aussi contre le fichage politique est religieux. Genre tout rcemment le "procs politique" du gifleur de macron  ::aie::  ... C'est un procs politique  mon sens  ::?:

----------


## pcdwarf

Qu'on aime trump ou pas, je trouve cette suspension scandaleuse.
Elle dmontre que les grands acteurs du numrique ne sont pas aussi neutres qu'ils le prtendent.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Qu'on aime trump ou pas, je trouve cette suspension scandaleuse.
> Elle dmontre que les grands acteurs du numrique ne sont pas aussi neutres qu'ils le prtendent.


Le problme de fond de la "neutralit" passe surtout par le prsence des autorits politico-religieuses sur ces mmes rseaux sociaux.

Je reprend mon exemple :

On ne "consomme pas" une pratique religieuse/spirituelle ou un discours politique comme on consomme une baguette ou abonnement de tlphone fixe ... 




> Elle dmontre que les grands acteurs du numrique ne sont pas aussi neutres qu'ils le prtendent.


Ce problme de neutralit n'a pas t suffisamment anticip lors de la cration tout simplement ... Rsultat pour des questions de fric / pouvoir / politique on laisse les autorits politico-religieuses dessus .

Au dpart Facebook ou encore Twitter ont t pens comme plate forme de vente/change de contenu qui attrait au matriel/immatriel dans le domaine du loisir. Ces plate formes n'ont pas t pens pour "vendre" ou "changer" du discours politique/ religieux.

----------


## Saverok

> Le discours que peut avoir M. Mlenchon, Mme Le Pen ou M. Macron VS Mme Tutu ou M. Toto , sur une plate forme comme Facebook ou une plateforme type grand dbat, politizr, make.org, le site de dbat d'une intercommunalit (exemple : https://participer.strasbourg.eu/) , n'a pas la mme "puissance" , ni le mme impact.


Certains "influenceurs" ont galement normment d'impact, de mme que des sportifs ou des artistes.
Est-ce qu'eux aussi doivent-ils tre brids  ne pouvoir s'exprimer que sur certains canaux ?

De plus, o s'arrte le citoyen lambda et o commence le politique ?
Je vis dans une petite ville o l'ensemble du conseil municipal y est en bnvolat pure.
Le maire n'est prsent  la mairie qu' mi-temps car il continue d'exercer sa profession d'origine  ct.
Du coup, dans quelle catgorie doit-on les mettre ? 




> Un dbat sur Facebook peut aussi vite devenir "comptoir" de caf. D'un point de vu "qualitatif" et "srieux" , interagir sur une plate forme ddi donne aussi "plus de crdit"  un discours .


Je pense que tu n'as pas d assister  beaucoup de dbats  ::aie:: 
Quand tu peux voir comment a peut partir en cacahute sur les plateformes ddies ou encore sur les plateaux tl,  la radio ou mme au parlement alors que c'est suppos tre cadrs  ::aie:: 

Pour ce qui est du crdit donn au discours, c'est trs subjectif.
Cela va de la responsabilit de chaque intervenant.
Si un politique veut parler de l'UE lors d'un tournois de ptanque et casser les c... de tout le monde, c'est lui qui va se rendre ridicule et se discrdit lui-mme.
Y a pas besoin de poser un interdit officiel.




> UFC que choisir dfend les droits des consommateurs , on parle produit/service
> Le Secours Catholique est une association qui aide les pauvres . Si le discours devient "trop" religieux et commence  tenir des directives sur "pratiquer comme ci ou comme a", c'est   ce moment que cela n'a pas sa place sur Facebook.


Ca fait trs police de la pense ce que tu dcris l.
La limite est tellement floue que c'est la porte ouverte  toutes les drives.




> La ou cela me gne , c'est qu'on se sert de Facebook pour faire passer du "discours politique" comme discours marketing. Do mon opposition  la prsence des partis politiques sur Facebook ...
> 
> LFI, RN, LREM doivent  mon sens avoir leur propre plateforme de dbat et rseau sociaux et n'ont pas  se trouver sur Twitter et consort ... Les autorits politico-religieuses ne font pas parti du "domaine du consumrisme" . 
> 
> On ne "consomme pas" une pratique religieuse ou un discours politique comme on achte une baguette ou abonnement de tlphone fixe ... La comparaison est volontairement absurde , pour montrer justement toute "l'absurdit" de la prsence des autorits politico-religieuses sur les rseaux sociaux "grands publiques" .
> 
> Tu vois ou je veux en venir maintenant ?


Tjrs pas, non  ::weird:: 
FB est consorts sont des canaux de com' comme les autres.
On peut y voir galement des campagnes de dons (unicef, croix rouge, etc.) ainsi que de la prvention (routire, tabac, alcool, violence conjugale, etc.).
Cela aussi, a ne se "consomme" pas comme une baguette mais cela a parfaitement sa place sur ces canaux.




> Le fait de mettre un cadre et des limites , est surtout pour vite certaines drives. 
> 
> Exemple concret. Les propos plus que scandaleux qu'a eux Trump sur Twitter et Facebook par rapport au Capitol , n'auraient clairement pas eu le mme impact , si il y a 10/15 ans , les crateurs des rseaux sociaux avaient interdit des le dparts les politique. 
> 
> Sur une rseau social orient politique, la teneur du discours aurait t nettement plus diffrent.


_Avec des "si", on mettrait Paris en bouteille._

De plus, le cas des USA avec Trump et le Capitol n'est,  mon sens, pas le bon exemple pour ton propos car les USA taient en pleine campagne prsidentielle.
Tous les militants pro-Trump allaient sur Twitter pour suivre Trump.
C'est un acte volontaire de leur part de suivre la com' de Trump.
Si Trump avait t sur un autre canal ddi politique, ses militants l'auraient suivi l-bas car on tait dans un moment de la vie politique amricaine ddi  a.

Pour ce qui est des drives, y a dj des lois pour l'antismitisme, la racine ou l'apologie du terrorisme.
Ces lois, sont les mmes pour tous, le citoyens lambda comme le politique.
Je suis totalement contre une lois sur la libert d'expression qui serait exclusive  certaines personnes.
N'importe qui peut se retrouver  un moment ou  un autre sous les projecteurs via un post qui fait le buzz et chacun doit tre responsable de ses propos et en assumer les consquences.




> De facade oui , dans les faits non. 
> 
> Cela permet aussi de forcer les partis politiques  devoir couter la parole adverse. Rien n'interdit un opposant de s'inscrire et de partager un contre discours ... Genre par exemple un membre de LFI sur qui s'inscrit sur le site du RN.


Ils ont dj plein d'espace pour a, notamment le parlement.
Et si tu y suis un minimum ce qui s'y passe, tu te rendrais bien compte qu'ils ne s'y coutent pas l-bas non plus.  ::aie:: 




> On est pas non plus en Chine ou toute la parole est bride voir pie ...


Avec ce que tu proposes, on s'en rapproche dangereusement.




> Le but est surtout de les faire redescendre sur terre. Donc justement "affaiblir" une forme d'ora de surdimensionns qu'ils ont.


Ils ont l'aura que le public leur donne.
Je trouverai trs dangereux qu'un tanaka59 ou un Saverok dcide qui mrite son aura de qui ne la mrite pas.




> Et bien dans ce cas lanonymat doit perdurer aussi sur internet, mme dans un dbat. On l'autorise bien  la tv en floutant ...


Je ne te suis vraiment pas.
Tu prnes la transparence totale dans ton post prcdent et plus bas et en mme temps, tu affirmes que l'anonymat reste possible  ::weird:: 
Si on reste anonyme, on n'est pas transparent.
Va falloir que tu positionnes plus clairement.




> C'est le cas en Allemagne. Tu peux dclarer aux impts que tu pratiques tel ou tel culte. Ainsi une partie de ce que tu payes finance le dit culte ...


L'Allemagne et la France sont des pays trs diffrent qui n'ont pas la mme histoire et la mme culture.
En France, nous avons la loi de 1905 sur la sparation de l'Eglise et de l'Etat qui ne permet pas a.




> Je te rassure , je suis aussi contre le fichage politique est religieux. Genre tout rcemment le "procs politique" du gifleur de macron  ... C'est un procs politique  mon sens


Je ne vois pas le rapport avec nos changes  ::aie:: 
Mais oui, c'est bien un procs politique car il s'agit d'un acte politique rprhensible.
L'agresseur avait bien une pense idologique politique lorsqu'il a commis son acte sur la plus haute incarnation de l'Etat.
Si a, ce n'est pas politique, rien de l'est.

----------


## Sandra Coret

*Trump demande  un juge amricain d'obliger Twitter  redmarrer son compte supprim en janvier, arguant que la socit de mdias sociaux y a t "contrainte" par des membres du Congrs amricain*

*L'ancien prsident amricain Donald Trump a demand vendredi  un juge fdral de Floride de demander  Twitter de rtablir son compte, que la socit a supprim en janvier en invoquant un risque d'incitation  la violence.*

Trump a dpos une demande d'injonction prliminaire contre Twitter devant le tribunal fdral du district sud de la Floride, arguant que la socit de mdias sociaux a t "contrainte" par des membres du Congrs amricain de suspendre son compte.

Twitter et plusieurs autres plateformes de mdias sociaux ont banni M. Trump de leurs services aprs qu'une foule de ses partisans a attaqu le Capitole des tats-Unis lors d'une meute meurtrire le 6 janvier.

Cette attaque faisait suite  un discours de M. Trump dans lequel il ritrait ses affirmations errones selon lesquelles sa dfaite lectorale en novembre tait due  une fraude gnralise, une affirmation rejete par de nombreux tribunaux et responsables lectoraux des tats.

Twitter "_exerce un degr de pouvoir et de contrle sur le discours politique dans ce pays qui est incommensurable, historiquement sans prcdent, et profondment dangereux pour le dbat dmocratique ouvert_", ont dclar les avocats de M. Trump dans la plainte.

Au moment de la suppression dfinitive du compte de M. Trump, Twitter a dclar que ses tweets avaient viol la politique de la plateforme interdisant la "glorification de la violence". La socit a dclar  l'poque que les tweets de Trump qui ont conduit  la suppression taient "hautement susceptibles" d'encourager les gens  reproduire ce qui s'est pass lors des meutes du Capitole.


Avant d'tre bloqu, M. Trump comptait plus de 88 millions d'abonns sur Twitter, qu'il utilisait comme son mgaphone sur les rseaux sociaux.

Dans sa plainte, Trump a affirm que Twitter permettait aux talibans de tweeter rgulirement sur leurs victoires militaires en Afghanistan, mais qu'il l'avait censur pendant sa prsidence en qualifiant ses tweets d'"informations trompeuses" ou en indiquant qu'ils violaient les rgles de l'entreprise contre la "glorification de la violence".

En juillet, M. Trump a intent un procs  Twitter,  Facebook, et  Google, ainsi qu' leurs directeurs gnraux, allguant qu'ils rduisaient illgalement au silence les points de vue conservateurs.

Source : cour de district des tats-Unis pour le district sud de la Floride

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette plainte dpose par l'ancien Prsident Trump ?
 ::fleche::   votre avis, pourrait-il avoir gain de cause ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Twitter suspend dfinitivement le compte de Donald Trump, le rseau social estime que les messages qu'il a publis rcemment reprsentent un risque d'incitation  la violence

 ::fleche::  Twitter confirme que Donald Trump ne tweetera plus jamais, l'ancien prsident amricain est banni  vie de la plateforme mme s'il dcide de briguer  nouveau une fonction publique

 ::fleche::  Le dfenseur des droits numriques EFF estime que les dcisions de Twitter, Facebook de bloquer ou suspendre les communications de Trump constituent un simple exercice de leurs droits

 ::fleche::  Donald Trump poursuit Twitter, Google et Facebook pour  censure , l'ancien prsident estime que ces entreprises ont viol le droit  sa libert d'expression

----------


## Invit

mr trump confond pas mal de concepts.

Personne ne l'empche d'avoir un dbat politique PUBLIC et ouvert (lui ou tout autre conservateur, d'ailleurs), en revanche il ne leur sont pas autoriss  violer des CGU d'entreprises PRIVEES auxquelles ils ont eux-mme souscrits en s'inscrivant.
Libre  lui (ou tout autre) de s'exprimer sur d'autre mdias, sur d'autres plateformes...

Quand  l'argument "on dfavorise la prise de parole conservatrice sur ces plateformes"...
Heu, oui, et ? c'est pareil pour toutes les plateformes, on va pas demander  fox news d'tre pro-dmocrates ou  france soir d'tre pro-sciences ou au daily star d'tre pro-journalisme (ni mme neutres), chacun a ses rgles, ses lignes ditoriales, ses raisons conomiques, bref, ses raisons de favoriser un discours plutt qu'un autre.
Encore une fois, libre  eux d'aller sur des mdias plus proches de leurs discours, voire d'en crer eux-mmes.

Au contraire, je trouve que les rseaux sociaux ont t extrmement tolrants avec des gens (et je ne limite pas ici la remarque  trump ni mme aux rpublicains) qui se torchaient avec leurs rgles sous couvert de politique, jusqu' prsent.

Aprs (j'anticipe les remarques idiotes) j'insiste sur un point : je parle ici de s'exprimer dans un mdia orient avec un discours oppos et de se chouiner parce que a marche pas bien.
Il est vident que, dans un pays dmocratique, il est fondamental que chaque opinion, quel que soit le camp et aussi stupide ou extrme soit-elle, puisse tre exprime (tant que a ne nuit pas aux droits de chacun), ne serait-ce que pour pouvoir tre analyses et critiques par le camps adverse.

----------


## TotoParis

Mais Twitter prfre les Talibans  l'ex-Prsident des USA :
https://www.franceinter.fr/monde/afg...core-la-parole

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Mais Twitter prfre les Talibans  l'ex-Prsident des USA :
> https://www.franceinter.fr/monde/afg...core-la-parole


Mon commentaire en fera bondir plus d'un au plafond ... 

Tant que des organisations politico-religieuses, comme les talibans, n'ont pas de discours de haine et j'en passe , bah on est bien emmerd pour les jarter des Twitter et consort.  ::aie:: 

Que de dire Kim Jong Un ou du prsident iranien ...  ::mrgreen::   ::mouarf::   ::ptdr:: 

Avec Trump , c'est lhpital que se fout de la charit ma parole.

Les agissements idologique ne se voient pas ...  ::?:

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Une enqute rvle comment Facebook a jou un rle capital et a t un "vecteur cl" dans l'meute du 6 janvier* 
*au Capitole*

*Une enqute du Washington Post et de ProPublica a rvl comment les groupes Facebook ont pris de lampleur entre le jour du scrutin de la prsidentielle amricaine et l'meute du 6 janvier au Capitole, avec des centaines de milliers de posts parfois violents attaquant l'lection de 2020 et la victoire du prsident Joe Biden. L'enqute de ProPublica/Post, qui a analys des millions de publications entre le jour de l'lection et le 6 janvier et s'est appuye sur des documents internes de l'entreprise et des entretiens avec d'anciens employs, fournit les preuves les plus claires  ce jour que Facebook a jou un rle essentiel dans la diffusion de faux rcits qui ont foment la violence du 6 janvier. L'enqute a galement rvl que les efforts dploys par Facebook pour contrler ce type de contenu ont t inefficaces et ont commenc trop tard pour mettre un terme  la vague de dsinformation haineuse et colrique qui circulait dans les groupes Facebook - certains d'entre eux appelant explicitement  une confrontation violente avec les reprsentants du gouvernement, un thme qui prfigurait la prise d'assaut du Capitole ce jour-l, au cours d'affrontements qui ont fait cinq morts.*


Les dirigeants de Facebook ont minimis le rle de l'entreprise dans l'attaque du 6 janvier et ont rsist aux appels, y compris de son propre conseil de surveillance, pour une enqute interne complte. La socit doit galement fournir toutes les informations demandes par la commission du Congrs qui tudie l'attaque du 6 janvier. Facebook a dclar qu'il continuait  ngocier avec la commission.

Drew Pusateri, un porte-parole de Meta, la socit mre nouvellement renomme de Facebook, a dclar qu'elle n'tait pas responsable de la violence du 6 janvier. Il a plutt point du doigt Trump et d'autres personnes qui ont exprim les mensonges qui ont dclench le sige du Capitole.  L'ide que l'insurrection du 6 janvier n'aurait pas eu lieu sans Facebook est absurde. L'ancien prsident des tats-Unis a pouss un rcit selon lequel l'lection a t vole, notamment en personne  une courte distance du Capitole ce jour-l. La responsabilit de la violence qui s'est produite le 6 janvier incombe  ceux qui ont attaqu notre Capitole et  ceux qui les ont encourags , a dclar Pusateri.

Pour dterminer l'ampleur des messages attaquant la victoire de Biden, le Washington Post et ProPublica ont obtenu un ensemble de donnes unique de 100 000 groupes et leurs messages, ainsi que des informations et des images, compiles par CounterAction, une socit qui tudie la dsinformation en ligne. Le Post et ProPublica ont utilis l'apprentissage automatique pour rduire cette liste  27 000 groupes publics qui prsentaient des signes vidents d'intrt pour la politique amricaine. Sur les plus de 18 millions de messages posts dans ces groupes entre le jour du scrutin et le 6 janvier, l'analyse a recherch des mots et des phrases permettant d'identifier les attaques contre l'intgrit de l'lection.

Le chiffre de plus de 650 000 messages attaquant l'lection  et la moyenne de 10 000 par jour  est presque certainement un sous-dnombrement. L'analyse de ProPublica/Washington Post n'a examin que les messages d'une partie de tous les groupes publics et n'a pas pris en compte les commentaires, les messages des groupes privs ou les messages des profils individuels. Seul Facebook a accs  toutes les donnes pour calculer le vritable total et il ne l'a pas fait publiquement.

Facebook a fortement encourag les groupes depuis que le PDG Mark Zuckerberg en a fait une priorit stratgique en 2017. Mais ceux qui sont axs sur la politique amricaine sont devenus si toxiques, affirment d'anciens employs de Facebook, que l'entreprise a cr un groupe de travail, dont l'existence n'a pas t signale prcdemment, spcifiquement pour les surveiller avant le jour de l'lection 2020. Le groupe de travail a supprim des centaines de groupes au contenu violent ou haineux dans les mois prcdant le 3 novembre 2020, selon l'enqute de ProPublica/Post.

Pourtant, peu aprs le vote, Facebook a dissous le groupe de travail et a supprim d'autres mesures d'application intensive. Les rsultats de cette dcision sont apparus clairement dans les donnes examines par ProPublica et The Post : au cours des neuf semaines de plus en plus tendues qui ont prcd le 6 janvier, les groupes ont t inonds de messages attaquant la lgitimit de l'lection de Biden, tandis que le rythme des suppressions a sensiblement ralenti. Les suppressions n'ont pas repris avant la semaine du 6 janvier, mais mme  ce moment-l, de nombreux groupes et leurs messages sont rests sur le site pendant des mois, alors que les partisans de Trump continuaient  dnoncer des fraudes lectorales et  faire pression sur les tats pour qu'ils effectuent des audits du vote ou imposent de nouvelles restrictions au vote.

*Moins de groupes politiques ont t retirs de Facebook entre le jour du scrutin et le 6 janvier*

Dates de retrait d'environ 2 000 groupes politiques publics amricains entre aot 2020 et mars 2021

 Facebook a perdu de vue son objectif dans l'intervalle entre le jour du scrutin et le 6 janvier. De nombreux contenus contraires  la loi sont apparus sur la plateforme alors qu'ils ne l'auraient pas t autrement , a dclar un ancien employ de l'quipe charge de l'intgrit qui a travaill au sein du groupe de travail et qui, comme d'autres, s'est exprim sous le couvert de l'anonymat pour discuter de questions internes sensibles.

Pusateri a ni que l'entreprise ait relch ses efforts pour combattre les affichages violents et faux sur l'lection aprs le vote. Il n'a pas fait de commentaires sur les rsultats quantitatifs de l'enqute de ProPublica/Post.  L'ide que nous ayons priv de priorit notre travail d'intgrit civique de quelque manire que ce soit est tout simplement fausse. Nous l'avons intgr dans une quipe d'intgrit centrale plus importante afin de nous permettre d'appliquer le travail que cette quipe a initi pour les lections  d'autres dfis comme les questions lies  la sant par exemple. Leur travail se poursuit  ce jour , a-t-il dclar.

L'enqute rvle galement un problme dans la faon dont Facebook gre ses groupes. D'anciens employs disent que les groupes sont essentiels  la capacit de l'entreprise  maintenir une base d'utilisateurs amricains stagnante aussi engage que possible et  stimuler ses revenus, qui ont atteint prs de 86 milliards de dollars en 2020. Mais ils disent qu' mesure que les groupes sont devenus plus centraux pour les rsultats de Meta, les efforts d'application de la socit ont t faibles, incohrents et fortement dpendants du travail des administrateurs de groupe non rmunrs pour faire le travail intensif de rvision des messages et de suppression de ceux qui violent les politiques de l'entreprise. De nombreux groupes comptent des centaines de milliers, voire des millions de membres, ce qui accrot considrablement la difficult de contrler les messages.

Les administrateurs tant eux-mmes imprgns de thories conspirationnistes sur les lections ou, par exemple, sur la scurit des vaccins COVID-19, il est rare qu'une mise en application fiable ait lieu, affirment les anciens employs. Ils affirment que les outils automatiss, qui recherchent des termes particuliers indiquant des violations de la politique, sont inefficaces et facilement contourns par les utilisateurs qui orthographient simplement mal les mots cls.  Les groupes sont un dsastre , a dclar Frances Haugen, une ancienne membre de l'quipe charge de l'intgrit civique de Facebook qui a dpos une plainte pour dnonciation contre l'entreprise et a tmoign devant le Congrs en mettant en garde contre les effets nfastes de l'entreprise sur la dmocratie dans le monde, ainsi que d'autres problmes.

Un grand nombre des messages de groupe identifis dans l'analyse relevaient de ce qu'un rapport interne de Facebook datant de mars dfinissait comme des  rcits non violents nuisibles . Il s'agit de contenus qui n'enfreignent pas les rgles de Facebook, mais dont la prvalence peut amener les gens   agir de manire nuisible pour eux-mmes, pour les autres ou pour la socit en gnral . Le rapport avertit que ces rcits nuisibles auraient pu avoir  des impacts ngatifs substantiels, y compris contribuer matriellement  l'meute du Capitole et potentiellement rduire l'engagement civique collectif et la cohsion sociale dans les annes  venir .

Pusateri a refus de commenter des messages spcifiques, mais a dclar que la socit n'avait pas de politique interdisant les messages ou les commentaires qui attaquent la lgitimit de l'lection. Il a ajout que l'entreprise dispose d'une quipe ddie  l'intgrit des groupes et d'une initiative permanente visant  protger les personnes qui utilisent les groupes.

Les responsables de Facebook ont not que des contenus plus extrmes ont afflu sur les petites plateformes de mdias sociaux au cours de la priode prcdant l'attaque du Capitole, y compris des plans dtaills pour apporter des armes ou construire des potences ce jour-l. Mais Trump a galement utilis Facebook comme une plateforme cl pour ses mensonges sur l'lection jusqu' ce qu'il soit banni. Et la dpendance de Facebook  l'gard des groupes pour stimuler l'engagement a donn  ces mensonges une porte ingale. Ce phnomne, combin  l'affaiblissement de l'application de la loi aprs l'lection, a fait de Facebook un vecteur essentiel de diffusion des ides qui ont aliment la violence le 6 janvier.

Les critiques et les anciens employs disent que cela souligne galement un problme rcurrent de la plateforme depuis sa cration  2004 : l'entreprise ne reconnat la ncessit de faire respecter la loi qu'aprs qu'un problme a caus de graves dommages, souvent sous la forme d'un chaos et d'une violence dans le monde rel.

La rponse aux attaques contre la lgitimit de l'lection prsidentielle amricaine de 2020 a t lente, les responsables de l'entreprise dbattant entre eux de l'opportunit et de la manire de bloquer les mensonges sur l'lection qui se mtastasaient rapidement. Les donnes montrent qu'ils n'ont agi de manire agressive et complte qu'aprs que les partisans de Trump se sont fray un chemin dans le Capitole, envoyant les lgislateurs fuir pour sauver leur vie.

L'enqute de ProPublica/Post  est une nouvelle et trs importante illustration de la tendance malheureuse de l'entreprise  traiter les problmes de scurit sur sa plateforme de manire ractive. Et cela signifie presque par dfinition que l'entreprise sera moins efficace, car elle ne pourra pas se projeter dans l'avenir et prvenir les problmes avant qu'ils ne se produisent , a dclar Paul Barrett, directeur adjoint du Center for Business and Human Rights de la Stern School of Business de l'universit de New York.

Sources : Craig Silverman et Jeff Kao de ProPublica, Craig Timberg et Jeremy B. Merrill de The Washington Post

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  La COO de Facebook a tent de minimiser le rle jou par son entreprise dans la prparation des violences du Capitole, mais des rapports indiquent que l'entreprise tait au courant

 ::fleche::  Facebook va mettre fin au traitement spcial rserv aux hommes politiques aprs l'interdiction de Trump,  l'avenir les politiciens seront traits comme tout le monde

 ::fleche::  Facebook empche  ses employs de lire un rapport interne qui examine le rle et les manquements du rseau social ayant conduit  l'meute du Capitole. Vous pouvez le lire ici

----------


## Invit

Mon avis c'est que si ils n'avaient pas utilis Facebook ils auraient utilis une autre plate-forme.

Le problme ce n'est pas Facebook ou un autre, le problme c'est le systme politique amricain qui est en train de se tirer une balle dans le pied en voulant imposer les ides wokes de tars  l'ensemble de sa population.

Certains ne veulent pas et ce sont reblls. Ils ont perdu malheur aux vaincus, c'est pas nouveau.

Bref les golems wokes doivent tre contents.

----------


## Mingolito

> Mon avis c'est que si ils n'avaient pas utilis Facebook ils auraient utilis une autre plate-forme.


Justement non, avant a passait par les mdias et il y a un minimum de vrifications faites, la avec les rseaux sociaux plus c'est dbile plus c'est relay et plus l'algo met en avant les pires dsinformations inimaginable, au point que c'est devenu un business, certains escrocs ont cr des usines  fake news et gagnent des fortunes avec ca.

S'il y avait pas les rseaux sociaux on aurais pas en France :
- les antivax
- les climatosceptiques
- les gilets jaunes, avoir sur un barrage un rsa qui veux plus de rsa et un petit commerant qui veux moins de charges donc des choses opposes, ca prouve que ce mouvement est dbile, puisqu'en vrai le petits commerant devrait voter pour un parti libral anti impts et anti charges, et le rsa pour un parti ultra socialiste qui paye les gens  ne rien faire, donc avec plus d'impts et de charges.
- Les partis communistes avec Poutou et FI, car il ne font que diffuser des fakes news, tout est faux et stupide. En fait ces deux partis devraient tre constitutionnellement interdits, vu que c'est bas sur le vol, le sabotage et les destructions, donc illgal.

----------


## seedbarrett

> S'il y avait pas les rseaux sociaux on aurais pas en France :
> - les antivax
> - les climatosceptiques
> - les gilets jaunes, avoir sur un barrage un rsa qui veux plus de rsa et un petit commerant qui veux moins de charges donc des choses opposes, ca prouve que ce mouvement est dbile, puisqu'en vrai le petits commerant devrait voter pour un parti libral anti impts et anti charges, et le rsa pour un parti ultra socialiste qui paye les gens  ne rien faire, donc avec plus d'impts et de charges.
> - Les partis communistes avec Poutou et FI, car il ne font que diffuser des fakes news, tout est faux et stupide. En fait ces deux partis devraient tre constitutionnellement interdits, vu que c'est bas sur le vol, le sabotage et les destructions, donc illgal.




Les antivax c'est aussi vieux que les vaccins, se sont des gens qui ne comprennent pas comment a marche. Dj  l'poque de pasteur on disait que c'tait contre l volont de dieux, ou que les vrai mecs tombaient malade plutt que de se prendre une piqure 
Les climatoseptiques a date des annes 90, bien avant les rseau sociaux. J'ai particulirement en tte les chemtrail, qui est une thorie du complot dbile partage  travers le monde depuis prs de 30 ans. Sur le web certes, mais pas de facebook.
Les gilets jaunes voulaient tous la mme chose : une meilleurs qualit de vie. Tu n'est pas sans savoir que les riches deviennent de plus en plus riche, creusant un cart avec la population. Ecart si grand qu'au bout d'un moment a pte. Mais c'est un sujet compliqu, qui va tre tudis encore longtemps je pense. Parce qu'ils ont russi a s'unir malgr des ambitions diffrentes.
Les parti de gauche ne font pas plus de fake news que les autres. Je te rappelle toutes les merdes que notre gouvernement ador  pu raconter ? A droite, tu crois qu'ils ne partagent que la vrit ? Et niveau sabotage du pays, on a pas besoin de la gauche pour que l'UMP vende notre or, nos turbines nuclaires, ou mme notre patrimoine. C'est pas du sabotage, destruction et vol ?

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.




> Justement non, avant a passait par les mdias et il y a un minimum de vrifications faites, la avec les rseaux sociaux plus c'est dbile plus c'est relay et plus l'algo met en avant les pires dsinformations inimaginable, au point que c'est devenu un business, certains escrocs ont cr des usines  fake news et gagnent des fortunes avec ca.
> 
> S'il y avait pas les rseaux sociaux on aurais pas en France :
> - les antivax
> - les climatosceptiques
> - les gilets jaunes, avoir sur un barrage un rsa qui veux plus de rsa et un petit commerant qui veux moins de charges donc des choses opposes, ca prouve que ce mouvement est dbile, puisqu'en vrai le petits commerant devrait voter pour un parti libral anti impts et anti charges, et le rsa pour un parti ultra socialiste qui paye les gens  ne rien faire, donc avec plus d'impts et de charges.
> - Les partis communistes avec Poutou et FI, car il ne font que diffuser des fakes news, tout est faux et stupide. En fait ces deux partis devraient tre constitutionnellement interdits, vu que c'est bas sur le vol, le sabotage et les destructions, donc illgal.


Lors de l'pisode H1N1, il n'y avait pas les "rso socio" comme aujourd'hui. Juste les mdias. Et personne ne voulait se faire vacciner  cette poque, car pas d'intrt dans la balance bnfice/risque. De mes souvenirs, une dpense norme pour des vaccins jamais inoculs. Le bon toutou de l'poque qui a dpens l'argent des franais inutilement est ministre de la culture maintenant. Je ne me souviens pas, si  l'poque, on a achet des vaccins amricains. Ce serait intressant de voir.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Clearview AI vise  mettre presque tous les humains dans sa base de donnes de reconnaissance faciale,*
*dans son discours aux investisseurs, l'entreprise a dclar que 100 milliards de photos rendraient presque tout le monde  identifiable  * 

Clearview AI est une start-up qui a mis au point Clearview, une application de reconnaissance faciale. Sur son site, l'entreprise indique que c'est un nouvel outil de recherche utilis par les organismes judiciaires pour identifier les auteurs et les victimes de crimes.  La technologie de Clearview a aid les forces de l'ordre  traquer des centaines de criminels en gnral, notamment des pdophiles, des terroristes et des trafiquants sexuels .

Son fonctionnement est simple : vous prenez une photo d'une personne, la tlchargez et voyez des photos publiques de cette personne, ainsi que des liens vers l'endroit o ces photos sont apparues. Le systme s'appuie sur une base de donnes de plus de trois milliards d'images que Clearview prtend avoir rcupres sur Facebook, YouTube, Venmo et des millions d'autres sites Web.

Chose lgale ou pas, plusieurs rapports publis en 2020 ont montr que de nombreuses autorits amricaines sen sont servis dans le cadre dune enqute ou mme  des fins personnelles. De mme, pendant plus d'un an avant que la socit ne fasse l'objet d'un examen public, l'application avait t librement utilise par les investisseurs, les clients et les amis de la socit. Des personnes proches de Clearview ont utilis leur technologie de reconnaissance faciale lors de ftes, de runions d'affaires, etc. faisant des dmonstrations de son potentiel pour le plaisir ou l'utilisant pour identifier des personnes dont elles ignoraient ou ne se souvenaient pas des noms.

Pour sa dfense, Hoan Ton-That, cofondateur de l'entreprise, a expliqu que des comptes d'essai ont t fournis  des investisseurs potentiels et actuels, ainsi qu' d'autres partenaires stratgiques, afin qu'ils puissent tester l'application.

Clearview tait inconnu du grand public jusqu'en janvier dernier 2020, lorsqu'il a t rapport que la start-up avait dvelopp un systme de reconnaissance faciale rvolutionnaire qui tait utilis par des centaines d'agences d'application de la loi.

Cette fois-ci, la socit controverse de reconnaissance faciale Clearview AI aurait dclar aux investisseurs qu'elle visait  collecter 100 milliards de photos, ce qui serait soi-disant suffisant pour garantir que presque tous les humains figureront dans sa base de donnes.

 Clearview AI a dit aux investisseurs qu'il est sur la bonne voie pour avoir 100 milliards de photos faciales dans sa base de donnes d'ici un an, suffisamment pour garantir que "presque toutes les personnes dans le monde soient identifiables", selon une prsentation aux investisseurs datant de dcembre obtenue par le Washington Post , a rapport le quotidien Washington Post. Il y a environ 7,9 milliards de personnes sur la plante.

La prsentation de dcembre faisait partie d'un effort visant  obtenir de nouveaux financements auprs d'investisseurs, donc 100 milliards d'images faciales sont plus un objectif qu'un plan ferme. Cependant, la prsentation indique que Clearview a dj accumul 10 milliards d'images et ajoute 1,5 milliard d'images par mois, crit le Post. Clearview a dclar aux investisseurs qu'il avait besoin de 50 millions de dollars supplmentaires pour atteindre son objectif de 100 milliards de photos, a rapport le Post :




> La socit a dclar que son  index de visages  est pass de 3 milliards d'images  plus de 10 milliards depuis dbut 2020 et que son systme de collecte de donnes ingre dsormais 1,5 milliard d'images par mois.
> 
> Avec 50 millions de dollars injects par les investisseurs, a dclar la socit, elle pourrait augmenter ses pouvoirs de collecte de donnes  100 milliards de photos, crer de nouveaux produits, largir son quipe de vente internationale et payer davantage pour faire pression sur les dcideurs gouvernementaux pour  laborer une rglementation favorable .



*Clearview collecte des photos sur Internet*

Comme l'a not le Post,  Clearview a construit sa base de donnes en prenant des images  partir de rseaux sociaux et d'autres sources en ligne sans le consentement des sites Web ou des personnes photographies. Facebook, Google, Twitter et YouTube ont exig que l'entreprise cesse de prendre des photos de leurs sites et supprime celles qui ont t prcdemment prises. Clearview a fait valoir que sa collecte de donnes est protge par le premier amendement . 

L'augmentation du nombre de photos pourrait tre associe  un modle commercial largi. Clearview  veut s'tendre au-del de la numrisation des visages pour la police , affirmant dans la prsentation qu'elle pourrait surveiller les travailleurs de  l'conomie du concert  et tudie un certain nombre de nouvelles technologies qui pourraient identifier quelqu'un en fonction de sa faon de marcher, dtecter sa position  partir d'une photo ou scanner leurs empreintes digitales de loin .

Clearview a t contact  propos de la prsentation et a publi en retour une courte dclaration du fondateur et PDG de Clearview, Hoan Ton-That :  La base de donnes d'images accessibles au public de Clearview AI est collecte lgalement, comme tout autre moteur de recherche, y compris Google. Elle est utilise par les forces de l'ordre pour les enqutes aprs le crime afin d'aider  identifier les auteurs de crimes , a-t-il dclar.

Ton-That a indiqu au Washington Post que la socit avait collect des photos de  millions de sites Web diffrents  sur l'Internet public. Ton-That a dclar que la socit n'avait pas dcid de vendre son service de reconnaissance faciale  des organisations non gouvernementales.

*Clearview assure que  les principes seront mis  jour, au besoin *

Le site Web de Clearview comprend une dclaration de principes.  Clearview AI propose actuellement ses solutions  une seule catgorie de clients : les agences gouvernementales et leurs agents , indique le communiqu.  Il limite les utilisations de son systme aux agences engages dans des processus lgaux d'enqutes visant une conduite criminelle ou visant  prvenir des menaces spcifiques, substantielles et imminentes pour la vie ou la scurit physique des personnes .

Dans sa dclaration au Post, Ton-That a fait valoir que  chaque photo de l'ensemble de donnes est un indice potentiel qui pourrait sauver une vie, rendre justice  une victime innocente, empcher une identification errone ou disculper une personne innocente . Cependant, l'approche de l'entreprise pourrait changer en mme temps que son modle conomique.  Nos principes refltent les utilisations actuelles de notre technologie. Si ces utilisations changent, les principes seront mis  jour, si ncessaire , a dclar Ton-That.

Twitter, Facebook et YouTube ont ordonn  Clearview AI de cesser de faire du web scrapping sur leurs sites au dbut de 2020. La police a utilis la technologie Clearview pour identifier et arrter les personnes accuses de violence ou de destruction de biens lors des manifestations de Black Lives Matter plus tard cette anne-l. Aprs l'attaque du 6 janvier 2021 contre le Capitole des tats-Unis, Ton-That a dclar :  il est gratifiant que Clearview AI ait t utilise pour identifier les meutiers du Capitole qui ont attaqu notre grand symbole de dmocratie .

*Clearview a perdu au tribunal*

Clearview fait face  diverses poursuites en matire de confidentialit et a perdu une manche lundi pour une affaire importante dans laquelle il tait question de dterminer si la socit avait viol la loi sur la confidentialit des informations biomtriques de l'Illinois en collectant et en utilisant des images faciales sans le consentement des personnes. Un juge fdral  a rejet la dfense du premier amendement invoqu par Clearview, a rejet la requte en rejet de la socit et a autoris les poursuites  aller de l'avant , a not l'Electronic Frontier Foundation.  C'est une victoire importante pour notre vie prive sur les profits de Clearview .

Sources : principes de Clearview , EFF (1, 2), Washington Post

----------


## Jules34

> Clearview AI est une start-up qui a mis au point Clearview, une application de reconnaissance faciale. Sur son site, l'entreprise indique que c'est un nouvel outil de recherche utilis par les organismes judiciaires pour identifier les auteurs et les victimes de crimes.  La technologie de Clearview a aid les forces de l'ordre  traquer des centaines de criminels en gnral, notamment des pdophiles, des terroristes et des trafiquants sexuels .


 ::lol::  je me suis arrt la. Quand on vous explique qu'il faut dix milliards de tronche pour coincer des "centaines de criminels" il faut fuir en courant. Mention spciale pour les pdophiles et les trafiquants sexuels, qui sont pour certains tous notoirement connus. Quelle arnaque. Le truc ne va servir qu'a arrter des cologistes et des activistes, et a des choses bien pire dans les pays moins dmocratiques que les notres.

La belle affaire.




> Comme l'a not le Post,  Clearview a construit sa base de donnes en prenant des images  partir de rseaux sociaux et d'autres sources en ligne sans le consentement des sites Web ou des personnes photographies. Facebook, Google, Twitter et YouTube ont exig que l'entreprise cesse de prendre des photos de leurs sites et supprime celles qui ont t prcdemment prises. Clearview a fait valoir que sa collecte de donnes est protge par le premier amendement .


C'est incroyable ce qu'il se passe dans notre dos...

----------


## solstyce39

> je me suis arrt la. Quand on vous explique qu'il faut dix milliards de tronche pour coincer des "centaines de criminels" il faut fuir en courant. Mention spciale pour les pdophiles et les trafiquants sexuels, qui sont pour certains tous notoirement connus. Quelle arnaque. Le truc ne va servir qu'a arrter des cologistes et des activistes, et a des choses bien pire dans les pays moins dmocratiques que les notres.


oui mais l en plus y a pas moyen de fuir, les gars ils construisent leur base de donnes  partir de tout ce qu'ils trouvent en ignorant totalement le droit  l'image, t'ira leur faire une demande de droit  l'oubli  ceux-l ...

----------


## LeDruide87

Je me demande comment ils feraient pour cadrer disons... des gars vivant en plein dsert (montagneux de prfrence), dans la brousse, dans la fort amazonienne. Avec des drones ? Un coup de 12 et fini l'engin ! 
En fait, ils piochent tranquillement dans les bases de donnes des services officiels (identit, cartes de sant), et surtout dans l'immense stock des "rseaux sociaux" o les imprudents affichent non seulement leur mgalomanie gocentrique, mais encore publient leur(s) photo(s) ou vidos  l'appui.
La premire mesure est de ne jamais publier sa photo. 
Personnellement (vous allez dire que c'est de la paranoa !) j'ai coll une pastille sur la camra de mon PC  ::mouarf::

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Clearview AI prvoit d'employer plus de personnel afin de conclure de gros contrats avec le gouvernement US,*
*la start-up controverse de reconnaissance faciale voudrait galement proposer de nouvelles fonctionnalits  * 

*La start-up controverse de reconnaissance faciale Clearview AI prvoit d'employer plus de personnel afin de conclure de gros contrats lucratifs avec le gouvernement amricain d'une valeur de plusieurs millions de dollars. Le PDG Hoan Thon-That a dclar que les contrats annuels actuels de Clearview avec ses 3 100 clients sont relativement petits :  Nous savons que certaines de ces agences connaissent un grand succs, mais il n'y a que quelques commandes factures  cinq ou six chiffres. Et donc, la question est "Pouvons-nous faire quelques ventes  sept chiffres, voire  huit ?" 

Pour poursuivre des projets plus importants, Clearview AI envisage d'augmenter sa taille d'un tiers et de dvelopper de nouvelles capacits telles que l'appariement de photographies de personnes jeunes et ges pour amliorer l'identification.

Clearview est surtout connu pour rcuprer des images personnelles de personnes sur des plateformes de mdias sociaux comme Facebook ou Instagram, ainsi que des sites de partage d'images comme Flickr ou Getty Images. Cette pratique a valu  l'entreprise des problmes juridiques aux tats-Unis et au Canada.*

Clearview AI est une start-up qui a mis au point Clearview, une application de reconnaissance faciale. Sur son site, l'entreprise indique que c'est un nouvel outil de recherche utilis par les organismes judiciaires pour identifier les auteurs et les victimes de crimes.  La technologie de Clearview a aid les forces de l'ordre  traquer des centaines de criminels en gnral, notamment des pdophiles, des terroristes et des trafiquants sexuels .

Son fonctionnement est simple : vous prenez une photo d'une personne, la tlchargez et voyez des photos publiques de cette personne, ainsi que des liens vers l'endroit o ces photos sont apparues. Le systme s'appuie sur une base de donnes de plus de trois milliards d'images que Clearview prtend avoir rcupres sur Facebook, YouTube, Venmo et des millions d'autres sites Web.

Chose lgale ou pas, plusieurs rapports publis en 2020 ont montr que de nombreuses autorits amricaines sen sont servis dans le cadre dune enqute ou mme  des fins personnelles. De mme, pendant plus d'un an avant que la socit ne fasse l'objet d'un examen public, l'application avait t librement utilise par les investisseurs, les clients et les amis de la socit. Des personnes proches de Clearview ont utilis leur technologie de reconnaissance faciale lors de ftes, de runions d'affaires, etc. faisant des dmonstrations de son potentiel pour le plaisir ou l'utilisant pour identifier des personnes dont elles ignoraient ou ne se souvenaient pas des noms.

Pour sa dfense, Hoan Ton-That, cofondateur de l'entreprise, a expliqu que des comptes d'essai ont t fournis  des investisseurs potentiels et actuels, ainsi qu' d'autres partenaires stratgiques, afin qu'ils puissent tester l'application.

Clearview tait inconnu du grand public jusqu'en janvier dernier 2020, lorsqu'il a t rapport que la start-up avait dvelopp un systme de reconnaissance faciale rvolutionnaire qui tait utilis par des centaines d'agences d'application de la loi.


*De plus gros revenus*

Clearview AI, dont le moteur de recherche de visages est devenu un outil de police ingal, vise cette anne  remporter ses premiers gros contrats avec le gouvernement amricain et  agrandir son quipe d'un tiers alors mme que la start-up se bat devant les tribunaux et le Congrs, a dclar son directeur gnral.

Dans une interview exclusive, le PDG Hoan Ton-That a dclar qu'il se concentrerait sur la conclusion d'accords avec des agences fdrales. Bon nombre des 3 100 clients de la socit new-yorkaise de cinq ans sont dans la phase d'essai, a-t-il dclar, ce qui explique que seul un petit nombre effectue des achats  hauteur de  cinq ou six chiffres . Mais le PDG espre voir des commandes factures  sept ou huit chiffres par an.

Durant l'entretien, il a galement dvoil pour la premire fois le nom d'un membre de l'quipe technologique de Clearview.  Alors que ses rivaux ont promu leurs bancs de scientifiques ou publi des articles sur des perces, Clearview est rest silencieux, se limitant  indiquer qu'il tait  Made in USA  mais n'offrant pas de dtails.

Cette fois-ci, Ton-That a dclar que Terence Liu est le physicien informatique bas en Pennsylvanie derrire certains des algorithmes de Clearview et son vice-prsident de la recherche. 

Dans l'ensemble, l'entreprise de prs de 50 personnes, pour la plupart loignes, vise  en embaucher 18 autres cette anne, notamment en ajoutant cinq ingnieurs  une quipe de 12, a dclar Ton-That.

Parmi ses plans cette anne, Clearview ajoutera des outils d'amlioration pour nettoyer les photos de recherche et potentiellement une IA pour gnrer des reprsentations plus jeunes et plus ges afin qu'un jour les personnes ges puissent tre associes  des photos d'enfance.

Clearview est devenu l'un des dveloppeurs de reconnaissance faciale les plus en vue au cours des deux dernires annes, car il envoie des correspondances aux autorits  partir d'une base de donnes sans cesse croissante de plus de 10 milliards de photos qu'il trouve publies publiquement sur Internet. Les rsultats renvoient  des sites Web tels que Flickr, Instagram et Getty Images, o des lgendes ou d'autres dtails en rvlent davantage sur les sujets.

Les correspondances des outils de reconnaissance faciale utiliss par les forces de l'ordre en Chine, en Inde et dans de nombreux autres pays proviennent gnralement de bases de donnes d'arrestation ou d'identification gouvernementales plus limites. La police affirme que l'outil de recherche Web de Clearview les aide  trouver des personnes en dehors de ces ensembles de donnes.

Bien que Clearview se compare  la recherche Google Images, ses dtracteurs disent qu'il viole les normes de confidentialit et laisse prsager une surveillance plus flagrante. Certains lgislateurs veulent l'interdire.

Les autorits de protection des donnes d'au moins quatre pays, dont le Canada et la France, ont dclar que la collection de photos enfreignait les lois sur la protection de la vie prive, et Clearview se bat contre des poursuites aux tats-Unis qui pourraient l'obliger  changer de stratgie. 

De grandes entreprises comme Google d'Alphabet et Facebook de Meta Platform, avec les donnes ncessaires pour dvelopper des outils concurrents, se sont retires de la reconnaissance faciale, invoquant des proccupations socitales et le besoin de clart des rgulateurs. Aucune start-up connue ne s'est aventure dans la mme zone grise que Clearview, qui a lev environ 37 millions de dollars auprs d'investisseurs et en veut plus maintenant.

Le Federal Bureau of Investigation, l'Immigration and Customs Enforcement et le Fish and Wildlife Service font partie de la douzaine d'agences amricaines qui ont utilis Clearview, selon les rvlations en aot dernier d'un audit gouvernemental. Clearview a galement gagn environ 50 000 $ pour de la recherche sur des lunettes de ralit augmente avec reconnaissance faciale pour scuriser les points de contrle de la base de l'Air Force.

Les critiques ragissent tandis que Clearview envisage d'entrer dans de nouvelles industries :  Clearview AI a un schma de tromperie : la socit a publiquement dfendu sa surveillance de masse en affirmant qu'elle ne vendra qu'aux forces de l'ordre tout en proposant en priv une expansion dans la finance, la vente au dtail et le divertissement , a dclar Jack Poulson, directeur excutif du groupe de responsabilit technologique Tech Inquiry.

*Rduction des cots*

Ton-That a commenc  dvelopper la reconnaissance faciale vers 2015 aprs avoir lu des articles tels que "DeepFace" et "FaceNet" publis par des scientifiques de Google, Facebook et les meilleures universits montrant des progrs spectaculaires dans la technologie. Il a reproduit les rsultats, rassembl des photos en ligne et amlior la prcision  99 % contre 70 %.

Un dpt de brevet qu'il a dpos mardi dernier couvre le processus de Clearview pour une formation rapide et  moindre cot  la reconnaissance faciale. Clearview apprend  partir de 70 millions de photos en ligne de tous types de personnes, tandis que les systmes rivaux sont aliments par de plus petites bases de donnes de photos de clbrits, selon les dclarations de Ton-That.

Clearview utilise l'IA pour appliquer des masques, des lunettes et d'autres distorsions aux images d'entranement, ce qui lui permet de reconnatre les visages lorsqu'ils sont masqus, de profil, en arrire-plan ou 20 ans plus jeunes. Selon une valuation du gouvernement amricain l'anne dernire, Clearview avait une plus grande prcision que les outils concurrents.

Le responsable de la recherche, Liu, a officiellement rejoint Clearview l'anne dernire aprs avoir travaill comme ingnieur logiciel senior chez Bloomberg LP depuis 2017, a-t-il dclar. Il s'tait auparavant associ  Ton-That pour faire avancer le prototype de Clearview.  C'tait juste quelque chose de difficile  transmettre  nouveau , a dclar Liu.

Les autres membres du personnel technique comprennent un ancien employ de Coinbase qui gre la cyberscurit et un entrepreneur qui a vendu son moteur de recherche  Clearview en 2019 et supervise la collecte de donnes. Ton-That a refus de les nommer.

Les efforts de l'quipe pour retravailler le code original de Ton-That, notamment en crant deux technologies de base de donnes personnalises, ont rduit les cots de traitement par image de visage dans le systme de Clearview de 95 % depuis 2018, a dclar Ton-That.

Source : interview PDG Clearview

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Les critiques ragissent tandis que Clearview envisage d'entrer dans de nouvelles industries :  Clearview AI a un schma de tromperie*: la socit a publiquement dfendu sa surveillance de masse en affirmant *qu'elle ne vendra qu'aux forces de l'ordre* tout en proposant en priv une expansion dans la finance, la vente au dtail et le divertissement , a dclar Jack Poulson, directeur excutif du groupe de responsabilit technologique Tech Inquiry.


Rien que de vendre des donnes biomtrique aux forces de l'ordre s'apparente pour moi  de la surveillance de masse.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*L'Italie inflige une amende de 20 millions d'euros  la socit de reconnaissance faciale Clearview AI,*
*il est galement interdit  l'entreprise d'utiliser des images d'Italiens dans sa base de donnes   * 

*Un autre gendarme europen de la vie prive a sanctionn la socit controverse de reconnaissance faciale, Clearview AI, qui rcupre les photos sur Internet dans l'optique de se constituer une base de donnes de quelque 10 milliards de visages pour alimenter un service de correspondance d'identit qu'elle vend aux forces de l'ordre. L'agence italienne de protection des donnes a annonc une amende de 20 millions d'euros pour violation du droit de l'UE. Elle a galement ordonn  l'entreprise controverse de supprimer toutes les donnes sur les Italiens qu'elle dtient et elle interdit tout traitement ultrieur de la biomtrie faciale de ses citoyens. Son enqute a t ouverte  la suite de  plaintes et rapports , a-t-elle dclar, notant qu'en plus des violations de la loi sur la confidentialit, elle a dcouvert que l'entreprise suivait des citoyens italiens et des personnes situes en Italie.*

Clearview AI est une start-up qui a mis au point Clearview, une application de reconnaissance faciale. Sur son site, l'entreprise indique que c'est un nouvel outil de recherche utilis par les organismes judiciaires pour identifier les auteurs et les victimes de crimes.  La technologie de Clearview a aid les forces de l'ordre  traquer des centaines de criminels en gnral, notamment des pdophiles, des terroristes et des trafiquants sexuels .

Son fonctionnement est simple : vous prenez une photo d'une personne, la tlchargez et voyez des photos publiques de cette personne, ainsi que des liens vers l'endroit o ces photos sont apparues. Le systme s'appuie sur une base de donnes de plus de trois milliards d'images que Clearview prtend avoir rcupres sur Facebook, YouTube, Venmo et des millions d'autres sites Web.

Chose lgale ou pas, plusieurs rapports publis en 2020 ont montr que de nombreuses autorits amricaines sen sont servis dans le cadre dune enqute ou mme  des fins personnelles. De mme, pendant plus d'un an avant que la socit ne fasse l'objet d'un examen public, l'application avait t librement utilise par les investisseurs, les clients et les amis de la socit. Des personnes proches de Clearview ont utilis leur technologie de reconnaissance faciale lors de ftes, de runions d'affaires, etc. faisant des dmonstrations de son potentiel pour le plaisir ou l'utilisant pour identifier des personnes dont elles ignoraient ou ne se souvenaient pas des noms.

Pour sa dfense, Hoan Ton-That, cofondateur de l'entreprise, a expliqu que des comptes d'essai ont t fournis  des investisseurs potentiels et actuels, ainsi qu' d'autres partenaires stratgiques, afin qu'ils puissent tester l'application.

Clearview tait inconnu du grand public jusqu'en janvier dernier 2020, lorsqu'il a t rapport que la start-up avait dvelopp un systme de reconnaissance faciale rvolutionnaire qui tait utilis par des centaines d'agences d'application de la loi.


*L'autorit italienne de protection des donnes tape du poing sur la table*

Une enqute de _Garante per la Protezione dei Dati Personali_, l'autorit italienne de protection des donnes, a rvl que la base de donnes de 10 milliards d'images de visages de l'entreprise comprend celles d'Italiens et de rsidents en Italie. La socit base  New York est condamne  une amende de 20 millions d'euros et devra galement supprimer toute biomtrie faciale qu'elle dtient sur les ressortissants italiens.

 Les conclusions ont rvl que les donnes personnelles dtenues par l'entreprise, y compris les donnes biomtriques et de golocalisation, sont traites illgalement, sans base lgale adquate, ce qui ne peut certainement pas tre l'intrt lgitime de l'entreprise amricaine , a dclar le Garante dans un communiqu.

Parmi les autres violations du rglement gnral sur la protection des donnes (RGPD) qu'il a identifies, citons les obligations de transparence (du fait que Clearview n'a pas suffisamment inform les utilisateurs de ce qu'il faisait avec leurs selfies) ; la violation de la limitation des finalits et utilisation des donnes des utilisateurs  des fins autres que celles pour lesquelles elles ont t publies en ligne ; ainsi que des violations des rgles de conservation des donnes sans limites de stockage.

 L'activit de Clearview AI viole donc les liberts des personnes concernes, y compris la protection de la confidentialit et le droit de ne pas tre discrimin , a galement dclar l'autorit.

Dans le communiqu de presse annonant la sanction, le Garante a galement not qu'il avait ordonn  Clearview de dsigner un reprsentant dans l'UE  afin de faciliter l'exercice des droits des personnes concernes  - une autre exigence lgale en vertu du droit de l'UE qu'il a constat que l'entreprise n'avait pas remplie. Mais l'absence d'une entit Clearview base dans l'UE rend beaucoup plus difficile pour l'Italie de percevoir une amende.

Bien que le RGPD ait, sur le papier, une porte extraterritoriale (ce qui signifie qu'il s'applique en dehors du bloc  toute personne traitant les donnes des citoyens de l'UE), l'application contre des entits trangres qui n'ont pas d'tablissements ou de dirigeants locaux  qui infliger des sanctions peut constituer des limites pratiques strictes sur la porte de la loi.

Cela dit, les autorits de protection des donnes peuvent toujours s'en prendre  toute entit locale cliente de l'entit sanctionne (comme l'a fait le gendarme sudois l'anne dernire, infligeant une amende  une force de police locale pour ce qu'elle a qualifi d'utilisation illgale du logiciel de reconnaissance faciale de Clearview).

*Les consquences juridiques se multiplient*

Ce n'est donc pas la premire fois que la socit de technologie de reconnaissance faciale fait face  des consquences juridiques. En novembre dernier, l'autorit britannique de protection des donnes a inflig une amende de 17 millions de livres sterling  l'entreprise aprs avoir constat que ses pratiques, notamment la collecte de selfies de personnes sans leur consentement  partir de squences de camras de scurit ou de photos, enfreignaient les lois nationales sur la protection des donnes. La socit a galement t interdite en Sude, en France et en Australie.

Les amendes accumules seront un coup dur pour l'entreprise maintenant ge de cinq ans, siphonnant les 30 millions de dollars qu'elle a levs lors de son dernier cycle de financement. Mais l'aventure de Clearview AI semble ne faire que commencer. La socit est sur la bonne voie pour breveter sa base de donnes biomtrique, qui scanne les visages  travers les donnes Internet publiques et a t utilise par les forces de l'ordre du monde entier, y compris les services de police aux tats-Unis et un certain nombre d'agences fdrales. Un certain nombre de dmocrates ont exhort les agences fdrales  abandonner leurs contrats avec Clearview AI, affirmant que l'outil constituait une grave menace pour la vie prive des citoyens ordinaires. Dans une lettre adresse au Dpartement de la scurit intrieure, les snateurs Ed Markey et Jeff Merkley et les reprsentants Pramila Jayapal et Ayanna Pressley ont exhort les rgulateurs  cesser d'utiliser l'outil.

 Clearview AI aurait rcupr des milliards de photos sur des sites de mdias sociaux sans l'autorisation ni l'avis des personnes photographies. En conjonction avec les capacits de reconnaissance faciale de l'entreprise, cette mine d'informations personnelles est capable de dmanteler fondamentalement l'attente des Amricains selon laquelle ils peuvent se dplacer, se rassembler ou simplement apparatre en public sans tre identifis , ont crit les auteurs de la lettre.

*La raction de l'entreprise*

Dans une dclaration attribue au PDG, Hoan Ton-That, Clearview a dclar :

 Clearview AI n'a pas d'tablissement en Italie ou dans l'UE, n'a pas de clients en Italie ou dans l'UE et n'entreprend aucune activit qui la soumettrait autrement au RGPD .

Et de continuer en disant :

 Nous recueillons uniquement des donnes publiques sur Internet et respectons toutes les normes de confidentialit et de droit. Je suis navr par la mauvaise interprtation par certains en Italie, o nous ne faisons pas d'affaires, de la technologie de Clearview AI pour la socit. Mes intentions et celles de mon entreprise ont toujours t d'aider les communauts et leurs habitants  vivre une vie meilleure et plus sre .

Malgr la perte de donnes de reconnaissance faciale de pays entiers, Clearview AI prvoit de se dvelopper rapidement cette anne. La socit a dclar aux investisseurs qu'elle tait sur la bonne voie pour avoir 100 milliards de photos de visages dans sa base de donnes d'ici un an, ce qui serait soi-disant suffisant pour garantir que presque tous les humains figureront dans sa base de donnes.

 Clearview AI a dit aux investisseurs qu'il est sur la bonne voie pour avoir 100 milliards de photos faciales dans sa base de donnes d'ici un an, suffisamment pour garantir que "presque toutes les personnes dans le monde soient identifiables , selon une prsentation aux investisseurs datant de dcembre obtenue par le Washington Post, a rapport le quotidien Washington Post. Il y a environ 7,9 milliards de personnes sur la plante.

La prsentation de dcembre faisait partie d'un effort visant  obtenir de nouveaux financements auprs d'investisseurs, donc 100 milliards d'images faciales sont plus un objectif qu'un plan ferme. Cependant, la prsentation indique que Clearview a dj accumul 10 milliards d'images et ajoute 1,5 milliard d'images par mois, crit le Post. Clearview a dclar aux investisseurs qu'il avait besoin de 50 millions de dollars supplmentaires pour atteindre son objectif de 100 milliards de photos, a rapport le Post :




> La socit a dclar que son  index de visages  est pass de 3 milliards d'images  plus de 10 milliards depuis dbut 2020 et que son systme de collecte de donnes ingre dsormais 1,5 milliard d'images par mois.
> 
> Avec 50 millions de dollars injects par les investisseurs, a dclar la socit, elle pourrait augmenter ses pouvoirs de collecte de donnes  100 milliards de photos, crer de nouveaux produits, largir son quipe de vente internationale et payer davantage pour faire pression sur les dcideurs gouvernementaux pour  laborer une rglementation favorable .


Source : communiqu de l'autorit italienne de protection des donnes

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Clearview AI condamn  payer une amende de 7,5 Ms  en UK pour avoir aliment son IA de reconnaissance faciale*
*avec des photos collectes sans autorisation * 

*L'organisme de protection des donnes du Royaume-Uni a condamn  payer une amende la socit controverse de reconnaissance faciale Clearview AI, lui ordonnant de cesser de collecter les donnes personnelles des Britanniques, de supprimer celles qu'elle possde dj et de payer une amende de 7,5 millions de livres sterling (environ 8,84 millions d'euros).

La dcision de l'ICO intervient aprs une enqute lance en 2020 en collaboration avec le commissaire  l'information australien pour voir si Clearview avait enfreint l'Australian Privacy Act ou le UK Data Protection Act 2018.

L'ICO, qui lui a inflig une amende infrieure  la moiti des 17 millions de livres sterling initialement envisags, a regrett le fait que la socit n'avait pas  de processus en place pour empcher la conservation indfinie des donnes . En plus de l'amende, il a t ordonn  Clearview de cesser de rassembler les donnes et de supprimer toutes les informations des rsidents britanniques de ses systmes.*

Clearview AI est une start-up qui a mis au point Clearview, une application de reconnaissance faciale. Sur son site, l'entreprise indique que c'est un nouvel outil de recherche utilis par les organismes judiciaires pour identifier les auteurs et les victimes de crimes.  La technologie de Clearview a aid les forces de l'ordre  traquer des centaines de criminels en gnral, notamment des pdophiles, des terroristes et des trafiquants sexuels .

Son fonctionnement est simple : vous prenez une photo d'une personne, la tlchargez et voyez des photos publiques de cette personne, ainsi que des liens vers l'endroit o ces photos sont apparues. Le systme s'appuie sur une base de donnes de plus de 10 milliards d'images que Clearview prtend avoir rcupres sur Facebook, YouTube, Venmo et des millions d'autres sites Web.

Chose lgale ou pas, plusieurs rapports publis en 2020 ont montr que de nombreuses autorits amricaines sen sont servis dans le cadre dune enqute ou mme  des fins personnelles. De mme, pendant plus d'un an avant que la socit ne fasse l'objet d'un examen public, l'application avait t librement utilise par les investisseurs, les clients et les amis de la socit. Des personnes proches de Clearview ont utilis leur technologie de reconnaissance faciale lors de ftes, de runions d'affaires, etc. faisant des dmonstrations de son potentiel pour le plaisir ou l'utilisant pour identifier des personnes dont elles ignoraient ou ne se souvenaient pas des noms.

Pour sa dfense, Hoan Ton-That, cofondateur de l'entreprise, a expliqu que des comptes d'essai ont t fournis  des investisseurs potentiels et actuels, ainsi qu' d'autres partenaires stratgiques, afin qu'ils puissent tester l'application.

Clearview tait inconnu du grand public jusqu'en janvier dernier 2020, lorsqu'il a t rapport que la start-up avait dvelopp un systme de reconnaissance faciale rvolutionnaire qui tait utilis par des centaines d'agences d'application de la loi.


*La situation au Royaume-Uni*

Fin novembre 2021, le gendarme britannique du numrique a publiquement envisag de punir Clearview  la suite d'une enqute lance l'anne d'avant avec le commissaire  l'information australien. L'ICO (Information Commissioners Office) pense que l'entreprise amricaine a enfreint les rgles britanniques de protection des donnes, entre autres, en n'ayant pas de  raison lgitime  pour collecter les photos et informations personnelles des personnes, et en n'tant pas transparente sur la manire dont les donnes ont t utilises et stockes pour ses applications de reconnaissance faciale.

Comme l'a dit le rgulateur :

 Les images de la base de donnes de Clearview AI Inc sont susceptibles d'inclure les donnes d'un nombre important de personnes du Royaume-Uni et peuvent avoir t recueillies  l'insu des personnes  partir d'informations accessibles au public en ligne, y compris les plateformes de mdias sociaux. L'ICO comprend galement que le service fourni par Clearview AI Inc a t utilis  titre d'essai gratuit par un certain nombre d'organismes d'application de la loi britanniques, mais que cet essai a t interrompu et que les services de Clearview AI Inc ne sont plus proposs au Royaume-Uni .

 Je suis trs proccup par le fait que les donnes personnelles ont t traites d'une manire  laquelle personne au Royaume-Uni ne s'attendait , a ajout Elizabeth Denham, commissaire  l'information de Blighty, dans un communiqu.  Il est donc normal que l'ICO alerte les gens sur l'ampleur de cette violation potentielle et sur les mesures proposes que nous prenons .


Selon des documents divulgus, le logiciel de Clearview a t test au Royaume-Uni par la police mtropolitaine, le ministre de la Dfense et la National Crime Agency, ainsi que par la police du North Yorkshire, du Northamptonshire, du Suffolk et du Surrey. L'Universit de Birmingham a galement test la technologie. Bien que ses algorithmes ne soient plus utiliss au Royaume-Uni, Denham a averti que le parvenu tlchargeait peut-tre encore des images  partir des pages de mdias sociaux des gens.

 Les preuves que nous avons rassembles et analyses suggrent que Clearview AI Inc tait et pourrait continuer  traiter des volumes importants d'informations sur les Britanniques  leur insu , a-t-elle dclar.  Nous voulons donc assurer au public britannique que nous examinons ces violations prsumes et que nous les prenons trs au srieux .

L'amende de plusieurs millions de livres n'tait encore qu'au stade de la proposition. Clearview avait le temps de discuter de ce problme avec le gendarme. Bien entendu, le montant pouvait varier et une dcision finale devait tre prise au plus tard en mi-2022. C'est dsormais chose faite.

*Une amende de 7,5 millions de livres*

L'organisme de protection des donnes du Royaume-Uni a condamn  payer une amende la socit controverse de reconnaissance faciale Clearview AI, lui ordonnant de cesser de collecter les donnes personnelles des Britanniques, de supprimer celles qu'elle possde dj et de payer une amende de 7,5 millions de livres sterling (environ 8,84 millions d'euros).

Pour dfendre son modle commercial, le patron de Clearview AI a prcdemment dclar que les images, principalement tlcharges par les personnes concernes elles-mmes, taient accessibles au public, et qu'il ne voyait pas pourquoi il ne pouvait pas les rassembler et les rechercher, comparant ses actions  celui du gant de la recherche sur le Web Google. Le PDG Hoan Ton-That a fait remarquer  l'poque :  Si c'est public, cela pourrait tre  l'intrieur du moteur de recherche de Google, je ne comprends pas pourquoi cela ne pourrait pas galement tre  l'intrieur du ntre .

John Edwards, commissaire  l'information du Royaume-Uni, a dclar  propos de l'action :

 Clearview AI Inc a collect plusieurs images de personnes dans le monde entier, y compris au Royaume-Uni,  partir de divers sites Web et plateformes de mdias sociaux, crant une base de donnes contenant plus de 20 milliards d'images. L'entreprise permet non seulement d'identifier ces personnes, mais surveille efficacement leur comportement et le propose comme un service commercial. C'est inacceptable. C'est pourquoi nous avons agi pour protger les personnes au Royaume-Uni en infligeant une amende  l'entreprise et en mettant un avis d'excution .

L'ICO a constat qu'il avait enfreint le RGPD du Royaume-Uni en  ne respectant pas les normes de protection des donnes plus leves requises pour les donnes biomtriques  (classes comme  donnes de catgorie spciale  en vertu du RGPD et du RGPD du Royaume-Uni) ; ne pas utiliser les informations d'une manire  quitable et transparente  ; ne pas avoir de motif lgitime pour le collecter ; et ne pas avoir mis en place de processus pour empcher que les donnes soient conserves  indfiniment .

Enfin, l'ICO a dclar que la socit avait illgalement demand  des informations personnelles supplmentaires  (y compris des photos), lorsque des membres du public l'ont approche pour lui demander si elles figuraient dans leurs livres - probablement pour vrifier les images dont elle dispose dj.  Cela a peut-tre eu un effet dissuasif sur les personnes qui souhaitent s'opposer  la collecte et  l'utilisation de leurs donnes , a not le rgulateur.

James Castro-Edwards, avocat spcialiste de la protection de la vie prive et du cyberespace, du cabinet d'avocats Arnold & Porter, a dclar  propos de l'action : 

 Le RGPD (et le RGPD britannique), qui aura quatre ans cette semaine, comprend un certain nombre d'exigences spcifiques concernant les nouvelles des technologies telles que l'IA, qui traitent des donnes personnelles. Comme pour toute autre activit de traitement, les entreprises doivent s'assurer que ces systmes respectent les principes, tels que la lgalit, l'quit et la transparence, ainsi que ceux de la vie prive ds la conception et par dfaut .

*La raction de Clearview*

Clearview AI a fourni une dclaration de Lee Wolosky, un partenaire de Jenner and Block, qui a dclar :  Bien que nous apprcions le dsir de l'ICO de rduire sa sanction pcuniaire sur Clearview AI, nous maintenons nanmoins notre position selon laquelle la dcision d'imposer une amende est incorrecte du point de vue du droit .

 Clearview AI n'est pas soumis  la juridiction de l'ICO, et Clearview AI ne fait pas affaire au Royaume-Uni pour le moment .

Le PDG de la socit, Hoan Ton-That, a galement dclar qu'il tait  profondment du que le commissaire  l'information du Royaume-Uni ait mal interprt ma technologie et mes intentions. J'ai cr la technologie de reconnaissance faciale conscutive connue dans le monde entier. Mon entreprise et moi avons agi dans le meilleur intrt du Royaume-Uni et de son peuple en aidant les forces de l'ordre  rsoudre des crimes odieux contre des enfants, des personnes ges et d'autres victimes d'actes sans scrupules .

*Une socit qui n'est pas autorise  dployer son activit dans plusieurs pays*

En France, la CNIL a ordonn le 21 dcembre 2021  Clearview de cesser toute activit de scraping sur le territoire franais36 en raison de diverses infractions au RGPD. En novembre dernier, l'autorit britannique de protection des donnes a inflig une amende de 17 millions de livres sterling  l'entreprise aprs avoir constat que ses pratiques, notamment la collecte de selfies de personnes sans leur consentement  partir de squences de camras de scurit ou de photos, enfreignaient les lois nationales sur la protection des donnes.

L'agence italienne de protection des donnes a annonc une amende de 20 millions d'euros pour violation du droit de l'UE. Elle a galement ordonn  l'entreprise controverse de supprimer toutes les donnes sur les Italiens qu'elle dtient et elle interdit tout traitement ultrieur de la biomtrie faciale de ses citoyens.

 Les conclusions ont rvl que les donnes personnelles dtenues par l'entreprise, y compris les donnes biomtriques et de golocalisation, sont traites illgalement, sans base lgale adquate, ce qui ne peut certainement pas tre l'intrt lgitime de l'entreprise amricaine , a dclar le Garante dans un communiqu.

Parmi les autres violations du rglement gnral sur la protection des donnes (RGPD) qu'il a identifies, citons les obligations de transparence (du fait que Clearview n'a pas suffisamment inform les utilisateurs de ce qu'il faisait avec leurs selfies) ; la violation de la limitation des finalits et utilisation des donnes des utilisateurs  des fins autres que celles pour lesquelles elles ont t publies en ligne ; ainsi que des violations des rgles de conservation des donnes sans limites de stockage.

 L'activit de Clearview AI viole donc les liberts des personnes concernes, y compris la protection de la confidentialit et le droit de ne pas tre discrimin , a galement dclar l'autorit.

La socit a galement t interdite en Sude et en Australie.

Source : ICO (1, 2)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la sanction inflige par l'ICO ? Vous semble-t-elle lgitime ? Dans quelle mesure ? Vous semble-t-elle proportionne ? Pourquoi ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la posture de Clearview AI qui estime que si les informations sont publiques, alors l'entreprise peut s'en servir au mme titre que le moteur de recherche de Google ?

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Le rseau social Parler rachte une socit appele Dynascale afin de fournir des services cloud "non annulables"*
*aux entreprises qui risquent de se faire jecter par les fournisseurs traditionnels*

*Le rseau social conservateur Parler a annonc vendredi avoir ralis un financement de srie B de 16 millions de dollars et acquis une socit d'infrastructure de cloud priv pour devenir un acteur cl de l'infrastructure avec une empreinte amricaine majeure. Parler a galement annonc qu'il profite de l'occasion pour se restructurer en crant une nouvelle socit mre baptise Parlement Technologies, dont le rle est de fournir de nouveaux services d'infrastructure Internet aux entreprises qui, selon elle, risquent d'tre vinces d'Internet. Parler a t ject d'Internet par les Big Tech l'anne dernire en raison de ses fortes tendances libertaires.*

Le rseau social Parler sera dsormais gr par une nouvelle socit mre, Parlement Technologies, qui a galement annonc un nouveau tour de table de 16 millions de dollars pour ce virage vers l'infrastructure. L'entreprise n'a pas indiqu qui a contribu  ce nouvel apport financier, mais elle avait dj reu des investissements importants de la part de Rebekah Mercer, une donatrice rpublicaine aux poches bien remplies. Le PDG de Parler, George Farmer, qui dirigera aussi la nouvelle socit mre, a dclar que Parlement Technologies "discute avec un large ventail d'entreprises conservatrices" qui pourraient utiliser ses nouveaux services cloud.

 Nous entrons dans une nouvelle re en tant que Parlement Technologies, une re qui va bien au-del des limites d'une plateforme de mdias sociaux de libre expression. Nous sommes convaincus que Parlement Technologies sera le moteur de l'avenir. Et l'avenir est inluctable , a crit Farmer dans un billet de blogue annonant la restructuration. Grce  ce nouveau financement de srie B, la socit a rachet Dynascale, une socit californienne de services cloud qui affiche un chiffre d'affaires annuel de plus de 30 millions de dollars et un espace de centre de donnes d'environ 4 645 mtres carrs.



Parler, fond en 2018, se prsente comme un "mdia social impartial" et un lieu o les gens peuvent "parler librement et s'exprimer ouvertement sans craindre d'tre "dplateforms" pour leurs opinions". Il se dcrit comme une alternative sans censure aux plateformes de mdias sociaux plus classiques comme Facebook et Twitter. Parler ressemble  un mlange de Twitter et d'Instagram, avec son flux principal, le nombre d'abonns et les moyens de partager des posts et des liens. En raison de ses rgles, la plateforme de mdias sociaux est rapidement devenue la chambre d'cho des voix conservatrices, principalement aux tats-Unis.

Parler est arriv en tte des classements de l'App Store d'Apple dbut janvier 2021, aprs que Twitter et Facebook ont banni l'ex-prsident amricain Donal Trump pour avoir incit  la violence au Capitole le 6 janvier 2021. Mais le succs rseau social a t de courte dure : Apple et Google ont retir l'application de leurs magasins de logiciels respectifs aprs avoir tabli un lien entre Parler et les violences du 6 janvier. Amazon a galement retir son hbergement Web, une triple consquence qui a clairement eu un impact considrable sur l'entreprise, mme aprs son retour dans les bonnes grces des gants de la technologie.

Apple a rintgr Parler en avril 2021 aprs que l'application a promis de modrer du contenu supplmentaire sur iOS, la mettant ainsi en conformit avec les normes de la firme de Cupertino. Google n'a autoris le retour de l'application sur le Play Store qu'au dbut de ce mois, indiquant que Parler avait ajust l'application Android pour rpondre aux exigences de modration "robuste" de l'entreprise. Cependant, la restructuration de Parler vise  viter que cette situation se rpte  l'avenir et  offrir des services de cloud computing "non annulables" aux autres applications de mdias sociaux qui prnent une "libert d'expression sans faille".

En effet, la guerre de Trump avec les entreprises technologiques de la Silicon Valley a favoris l'entre sur le march de nouvelles plateformes favorables aux conservateurs, comme Gettr, lanc par Jason Miller, un alli de Trump, et l'application Truth Social de Trump lui-mme. Trump a lanc Truth Social en fvrier dernier, attirant ses partisans avec la promesse de messages non filtrs de type tweet appels "truth". Trump reste banni  vie de Twitter, mais le nouveau propritaire (Elon Musk) rticent du rseau social a dj dclar qu'il reviendrait sur cette dcision, ouvrant ainsi la porte  un retour de Trump sur son ancienne plateforme de prdilection. 

En attendant, l'acquisition de Dynascale place Parler en concurrence avec d'autres socits d'infrastructure en ligne comme RightForge qui prtendent fournir des services fiables pour des clients controverss comme la plateforme Truth Social de Trump.  L'acquisition aujourd'hui de la socit d'infrastructure de cloud priv Dynascale et la formation d'une nouvelle socit Parlement Technologies solidifient la dmarche de Parler visant  offrir  toutes les entreprises un havre de paix face aux Big Tech , a dclar Christina Cravens, une dirigeante de Parlement Technologies.

 Grce  cela, elles peuvent mener leurs activits sans craindre d'tre annules. Parlement Technologies continuera  construire des plateformes o la libert d'expression est protge, notamment en intgrant des capacits cryptosociales  Parler et en recherchant d'autres technologies qui soutiennent les fonctions vitales de l'activit de nos clients , a-t-elle ajout.

Source : Parler

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du rseau social Parler ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des nouvelles offres de Parlement Technologies ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, en quoi cette nouvelle orientation pourrait-elle tre bnfique pour Parler ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  L'espace Internet occup par Parler confisqu  DdoS-Guard, son nouvel hbergeur Web, la socit ne respectant pas les politiques du registre Internet rgional LACNIC

 ::fleche::  Parler affirme qu'il est de retour sans la "Big Tech" aprs avoir t vir d'Amazon Web Services, et avoir pass plus d'un mois hors service

 ::fleche::  Le PDG du rseau social Parler dit qu'il a t licenci par le conseil d'administration de la socit, aprs qu'il a rencontr une rsistance  sa  forte conviction en la libert d'expression 

 ::fleche::  Parler poursuit Amazon, allguant des violations de la lgislation antitrust, aprs que le gant du e-commerce a interdit l'application de mdias sociaux d'extrme droite d'AWS

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Facebook ne vrifiera plus les publications de Donald Trump maintenant qu'il a annonc sa candidature,* 
*voici pourquoi*

*Maintenant que Donald Trump a officialis sa campagne de rlection, Meta a dcid d'arrter de vrifier les faits de ses dclarations souvent contestes. La semaine dernire CNN a rapport une fuite d'un mmo interne de Meta expliquant qu'en tant que candidat  la prsidence pour l'lection de 2024, Trump peut dsormais bnficier d'une exemption de vrification des faits que l'entreprise accorde  tous les politiciens sur ses plateformes Facebook et Instagram. La dcision, qu'un porte-parole de Meta a confirme  CNN, met en lumire la perptuation d'une politique qui est exactement  l'envers. Meta gre le plus grand rseau de vrificateurs de faits externes rmunrs de l'industrie des mdias sociaux. Mais Meta exempte de son systme de vrification des faits les personnes les plus influentes de toute campagne politique : les candidats eux-mmes.*


Avant l'annonce par l'ancien prsident amricain Donald Trump, le 15 novembre 2022, de sa candidature  une rlection en 2024, un mmo de Meta a raffirm que ses discours seraient exempts des efforts de vrification des faits par des tiers sur Facebook. Le mmo, qui a t obtenu et rapport par CNN, indiquait que si Trump annonait une candidature  la rlection, il ne serait plus vrifi sur la plateforme de Facebook par ses vrificateurs de faits tiers. Le mmo stipule que  le discours politique n'est pas ligible  la vrification des faits. Cela inclut les mots prononcs par un politicien ainsi que les photos, les vidos ou tout autre contenu clairement identifi comme ayant t cr par le politicien ou sa campagne . 

Le mmo explique :  Si l'ancien prsident Trump annonce clairement et publiquement qu'il se prsente aux lections, il sera considr comme un politicien selon les politiques de notre programme . Cette rgle s'applique  tous les politiciens. Selon la politique officielle de Facebook, les partenaires du programme de vrification des faits de l'entreprise ne doivent pas noter les types de contenu suivants :

	 Postes et annonces de politiciens : Cela inclut les mots prononcs par un politicien ainsi que les photos, vidos ou autres contenus clairement identifis comme tant crs par le politicien ou sa campagne. Pour dterminer quand cela s'applique, nous demandons  nos partenaires de vrification des faits d'examiner les politiciens  tous les niveaux. Par "homme politique", nous entendons les candidats aux lections, les titulaires de fonctions actuelles (et, par extension, la plupart des membres de leur cabinet) ainsi que les partis politiques et leurs dirigeants. Dans certains cas, nous demandons aux vrificateurs d'utiliser leur expertise et leur jugement pour dterminer si un individu est un politicien, comme dans le cas d'un lu  temps partiel.


    Notre approche est fonde sur la croyance fondamentale de Facebook en la libert d'expression, le respect du processus dmocratique et la conviction que, surtout dans les dmocraties matures o la presse est libre, le discours politique est le discours le plus scrut qui soit. De manire tout aussi critique, en limitant le discours politique, les gens seraient moins informs de ce que disent leurs lus et les politiciens seraient moins responsables de leurs paroles.  [...]

    Le contenu d'opinion n'est gnralement pas admissible  la notation parce que le programme de vrification des faits n'est pas cens interfrer avec l'expression ou le dbat individuel. Cependant, la dfinition du terme "opinion" n'a pas pour but de donner un laissez-passer au contenu qui diffuse de fausses informations, uniquement sur la base de la manire dont il est prsent. Par consquent, nous demandons aux vrificateurs d'utiliser leur jugement pour dterminer si le contenu est rellement une opinion ou s'il masque plutt de fausses informations sous l'apparence d'une opinion, et de le noter comme il convient dans ces circonstances .

Cette politique n'est pas nouvelle. Elle figurait sur le site web de Facebook avant l'annonce de Trump. Andy Stone, un porte-parole de Meta, a dclar  CNN :  une ritration de notre politique de longue date ne devrait tre une nouvelle pour personne . En 2019, Nick Clegg, le prsident des affaires mondiales de Meta, a confirm que la politique tait en place depuis 2018. Abordant les rgles de la plateforme pour la vrification des faits des discours politiques, il a dclar :

    Nous ne pensons cependant pas que c'est un rle appropri pour nous d'arbitrer les dbats politiques et d'empcher le discours d'un politicien d'atteindre son public et d'tre soumis  un dbat public et  un examen minutieux. C'est pourquoi Facebook exempte les politiciens de notre programme de vrification des faits par des tiers. Cette politique est en vigueur depuis plus d'un an maintenant, et elle est affiche publiquement sur notre site dans nos directives d'admissibilit. Cela signifie que nous n'enverrons pas le contenu organique ou les publicits des politiciens  nos partenaires de vrification des faits pour examen. Toutefois, lorsqu'un politicien partage du contenu dj dmystifi, y compris des liens, des vidos et des photos, nous prvoyons de rtrograder ce contenu, d'afficher des informations connexes provenant de vrificateurs de faits et de rejeter son inclusion dans des publicits . 

La dcision d'immuniser Trump ncessite un certain dballage, ne serait-ce que parce que le 45e prsident a t totalement suspendu de Facebook depuis immdiatement aprs l'meute du 6 janvier 2021 au Capitole des tats-Unis, qu'il a contribu  fomenter par des messages sur Facebook et d'autres plateformes. Trump est actuellement interdit sur la plateforme, bien que la "Team Trump", une page gre par son quipe, soit toujours en ligne. Meta indique qu'elle valuera les circonstances et envisagera ventuellement de l'autoriser  revenir sur la plateforme en janvier 2023. 

Meta paie des vrificateurs de faits tiers indpendants pour apposer des tiquettes de vrification des faits sur Facebook et Instagram. Ces vrificateurs de faits sont certifis par l'International Fact-Checking Network (IFCN). 

Jevin West, professeur associ  l'Universit de Washington et cofondateur du Center for an Informed Public sest exprim au sujet de cette politique :  La politique est problmatique et incohrente. Vous vrifiez les faits de toutes ces autres affirmations, mais vous ne vrifiez pas les faits de ce que disent les personnes munies de microphones gants. Vous liez les mains de vos vrificateurs de faits. [...] Certaines des dclarations les plus flagrantes viennent de nos politiciens . Cette politique est probablement en place pour que Meta ne  s'aline pas les utilisateurs venant de diffrents cts du spectre politique , a thoris West. Il a galement fait valoir que Meta gagne beaucoup d'argent avec la publicit politique :  Il est difficile de ne pas penser que cela pourrait galement tre une partie de la raison de cette politique .

Mais pour West, une autre politique de Facebook tait potentiellement plus problmatique : celle relative  la rtrogradation du contenu. Selon Meta :  Lorsqu'un politicien partage un contenu spcifique (par exemple un lien vers un article, une vido ou une photo cre par quelqu'un d'autre et qui a t prcdemment dmystifie sur Facebook) nous rtrogradons ce contenu, affichons un avertissement et refusons son inclusion dans les publicits . West a fait valoir que cet lment particulier de la politique pourrait ventuellement rendre les utilisateurs plus mfiants  l'gard des informations publies sur Facebook, car il ne semble pas y avoir de transparence derrire.  C'est une bote noire. Il y a cette ide qu'ils ne veulent pas 'arbitrer les dbats politiques', mais ils le font dj, alors pourquoi exclure certaines des plus grandes voix ? , a-t-il dclar. 

Source : CNN

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Facebook va mettre fin au traitement spcial rserv aux hommes politiques aprs l'interdiction de Trump  l'avenir les politiciens seront traits comme tout le monde

 ::fleche::  Les comptes Facebook et Instagram de Donald Trump suspendus jusqu'au 7 janvier 2023, mais la sanction pourrait tre prolonge

 ::fleche::  Donald Trump poursuit Twitter, Google et Facebook pour  censure , l'ancien prsident estime que ces entreprises ont viol le droit  sa libert d'expression

 ::fleche::  Facebook et Twitter suppriment une publication de Donald Trump selon laquelle la grippe est plus meurtrire que le coronavirus et ravivent le dbat relatif aux politiques de modration sur les RS

----------


## SimonKenoby

Je trouve a bte. Tout les politiciens sont des menteurs pas nature, et je trouve que pouvoir vrifier leur dire serait une bonne chose. Tous autant qu'ils sont. Si Trump se sens particulirment vis c'est certainement parce qu'il a tendence a mentir plus que les autres, c'est tout.

----------


## totozor

C'est aberrant mais confortable.

Aberrant parce que ces gens sont des manipulateurs (ce qui peut avoir un sens positif) de masse, commenter les plus grands influenceurs semble logique.
Confortable parce que ces gens sont des machines  communiquer, les suivre imposerait surement d'embaucher en masse
Confortable parce qu'on risque de se rendre compte que certains prennent plus de libert avec la ralit, on va plus les dnoncer et donc devenir la petite main du lobby comploteur (wokistoislamique ou capitalopatriarcal suivant les personnes, donc les deux  la fois). Chose que Facebook ne veut pas tre.
Confortable aussi parce que certains politiques avancent des choses qui ne peuvent juste pas tre vrifies, et nous vivons dans un monde o l'incomptence est un tabou. Surtout quand on est grande comme Meta

----------


## Sandra Coret

*Le bannissement de Trump par Twitter aprs l'attaque du Capitole tait une "grave erreur", a dclar Elon Musk, qui a toutefois prcis que l'incitation  la violence resterait interdite sur la plateforme*

*Le bannissement de Twitter du prsident de l'poque, Donald Trump, aprs l'attaque du 6 janvier 2021 contre le Capitole amricain par ses partisans tait une "grave erreur" qui devait tre corrige, a dclar vendredi le directeur gnral Elon Musk, qui a toutefois prcis que l'incitation  la violence resterait interdite sur Twitter.*

"_Je suis d'accord pour que Trump ne tweete pas. L'important est que Twitter corrige une grave erreur en interdisant son compte, malgr l'absence de violation de la loi ou des conditions de service_", a dclar Musk dans un tweet. "_Bannir un prsident en exercice a sap la confiance du public dans Twitter pour la moiti de l'Amrique_".

La semaine dernire, Musk a annonc la ractivation du compte de Trump aprs qu'une faible majorit a vot dans un sondage Twitter en faveur de la rintgration de Trump, qui a toutefois dclar qu'il n'avait aucun intrt  revenir sur Twitter. Il a ajout qu'il s'en tiendrait  son propre site de mdias sociaux, Truth Social, l'application dveloppe par Trump Media & Technology Group.

Le rpublicain Trump, qui a annonc il y a 10 jours qu'il se reprsentait aux lections de 2024, a t banni le 8 janvier 2021 de Twitter sous ses prcdents propritaires.

 l'poque, Twitter avait dclar l'avoir suspendu dfinitivement en raison du risque de nouvelles incitations  la violence aprs la prise d'assaut du Capitole. Les rsultats de l'lection prsidentielle de novembre 2020, remporte par le dmocrate Joe Biden, taient en cours de certification par les lgislateurs lorsque le Capitole a t attaqu, aprs des semaines de fausses dclarations de Trump selon lesquelles il avait gagn.

Trump a utilis  plusieurs reprises Twitter et d'autres sites pour affirmer faussement qu'il y avait eu une fraude lectorale gnralise, et avait exhort ses partisans  marcher sur le Capitole  Washington pour protester.

L'attaque fait l'objet d'une enqute par des procureurs amricains et une commission du Congrs.

Twitter n'a pas immdiatement rpondu  une demande de commentaire vendredi sur la dclaration de Musk selon laquelle Trump n'a pas viol les conditions de service de Twitter lorsque son compte a t suspendu.


Plus tt dans la journe de vendredi, Musk a tweet que l'appel  la violence ou l'incitation  la violence sur Twitter entranerait une suspension, aprs avoir dclar jeudi que Twitter accorderait une "amnistie gnrale" aux comptes suspendus qui n'avaient pas enfreint la loi ou pratiqu le spam.

En rponse  un tweet, M. Musk a dclar qu'il tait "trs proccupant" que Twitter n'ait pas pris de mesures plus tt pour supprimer certains comptes lis au mouvement d'extrme gauche Antifa. En rponse  un autre tweet demandant si Musk considrait la dclaration "_les trans mritent de mourir_" comme mritant une suspension de la plateforme, le milliardaire a rpondu : "_Absolument_".

Le changement et le chaos ont marqu les premires semaines de Musk en tant que propritaire de Twitter. Il a licenci des cadres suprieurs et il a t annonc que des responsables de la scurit et de la confidentialit avaient dmissionn.

Source : Elon Musk

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Quelle est votre opinion sur le retour de Donald Trump sur Twitter ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk restaure le compte de Donald Trump aprs un sondage ralis auprs de ses abonns, mais Trump indique n'avoir  aucun intrt   revenir sur Twitter, prfrant rester sur Truth Social

 ::fleche::  Donald Trump poursuit Twitter, Google et Facebook pour *censure*, l'ancien prsident estime que ces entreprises ont viol le droit  sa libert d'expression

 ::fleche::  Jack Dorsey dit qu'il est d'accord avec l'annulation du bannissement de Trump sur Twitter, soutenant ainsi les efforts d'Elon Musk visant  remodeler la modration de Twitter aprs son rachat

----------


## TJ1985

Parce que inciter des nervs  marcher sur le capitole n'est pas une incitation  la violence ? 
Musk devient de plus en plus incohrent, il ne sait plus trop o il habite.
Quant  Twitter, payer le prix d'un abo streaming pour lire les dconnades de Trump ou de ses semblables, a vous dit ?
Au fait, et Mastodon, c'est bien ?

----------


## dikafrato

Twitter ce sera le Waterloo de Musk, il croit qu'il peut porter le monde sur ses paules et bien il va trouver que les sables son plutt mouvant dans les communications.
En plus Trump et bien trop orgueilleux et imbu de lui mme pour se rabaisser a revenir  Twitter aprs avoir t banni

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Le propritaire de Parler, lalternative  anti-censure   Twitter, a licenci environ 75% du personnel*
*selon un rapport qui indique que les responsables de la technologie et du marketing n'y ont pas chapp  * 

*Parlement Technologies, la socit mre de la plateforme de mdias sociaux  sans censure  Parler, a licenci la majorit de son personnel et la plupart de ses directeurs gnraux au cours des dernires semaines selon un rapport de The Verge. La purge soudaine du personnel a remis en question l'avenir de Parler, l'une des premires alternatives conservatrices aux plateformes grand public.

Parlement Technologies a commenc  licencier des travailleurs fin novembre, selon plusieurs sources proches du dossier. Ces licenciements se sont poursuivis au moins jusqu' la fin dcembre, lorsqu'environ 75 % des employs ont t licencis au total, laissant environ 20 employs travailler  la fois chez Parler et dans l'entreprise de services cloud de la socit mre. La majorit des dirigeants de l'entreprise, y compris ses responsables de la technologie, des oprations et du marketing, ont galement t licencis, selon une source proche du dossier.*

Parler se dcrit comme politiquement indpendant, mais le site, peu modr, est devenu populaire auprs des utilisateurs conservateurs qui ont t soit bannis des grands sites, soit en dsaccord avec les politiques de vrification des faits et de modration de plateformes comme Twitter et Facebook. Parler est l'une des nombreuses plateformes de mdias sociaux favorables  la droite  merger sous l're de Donald Trump. L'accent mis par Parler sur la libert d'expression en a fait un ple d'attraction pour les thoriciens de la conspiration. La plateforme a t accuse d'avoir aid les organisateurs d'meutes  planifier et  coordonner la prise d'assaut du Capitole qui a eu lieu le 6 janvier 2021.

Il faut dire que Parler a t fonde en 2018 au plus fort de la guerre de l'ancien prsident Donald Trump contre les plateformes de mdias sociaux en raison de leur prtendue discrimination  l'gard des utilisateurs conservateurs. La plateforme s'est prsente comme une alternative de  libert d'expression  aux plateformes plus courantes comme Facebook et Twitter, offrant ce qu'elle a prsent comme des politiques de modration anti-censure.

L'application a gagn en popularit tout au long du cycle de l'lection prsidentielle de 2020, enregistrant plus de 7 000 nouveaux utilisateurs par minute  son apoge en novembre de cette anne-l. Mais  la suite de l'meute meurtrire du 6 janvier au Capitole des tats-Unis, Apple et Google ont expuls l'application de leurs magasins d'applications aprs avoir critiqu son utilisation pour planifier et coordonner l'attaque. Ces dcisions ont empch les nouveaux utilisateurs de tlcharger l'application, stoppant ainsi la croissance des utilisateurs.

Parler est revenu au magasin d'Apple quatre mois aprs son interdiction une fois qu'il a fourni une liste de politiques de modration remanies. Mais  ce moment-l, la propre plateforme de mdias sociaux de Trump faisait l'objet de rumeurs de lancement, et une poigne d'applications rivales, comme Gettr et Rumble, taient entres sur le march des mdias sociaux  sans censure .

La croissance des utilisateurs de Parler est reste anmique alors que des concurrents mergeaient. 

Pour mmoire, en janvier 2021, Amazon a refus de continuer  fournir ses services dhbergement cloud au site aprs que le gant de la technologie a dtermin que Parler n'en faisait pas assez pour modrer et supprimer les incitations  la violence. Parler a t coup en raison de son *manque de volont et de son incapacit  retirer des serveurs d'Amazon Web Services les contenus qui menacent la scurit publique, par exemple, l'incitation et la planification du viol, de la torture et de l'assassinat de fonctionnaires et de citoyens*, a dclar Amazon.

L'application avait galement t retire de l'App Store d'Apple et du Play Store de Google, rendant le tlchargement de l'application sur les smartphones impossible pour les nouveaux utilisateurs. 

Parler a cherch  rduire sa dpendance  l'gard des technologies d'autres entreprises en tablissant sa propre infrastructure en interne. Tirant parti de son historique de mise hors ligne, la socit a annonc en septembre dernier qu'elle formait une nouvelle entreprise, Parlement Technologies, qui hbergerait sa plateforme sociale et une nouvelle activit de services cloud  non rsiliables . Parlement Technologies a acquis l'infrastructure cloud en achetant Dynascale, une socit base en Californie, pour 16 millions de dollars de nouveau financement. En lanant sa division infrastructure internet, Parlement Technologies a soulign sa volont de soutenir la libert d'expression selon sa perspective.


*Un David devant les Goliath que sont Twitter et Facebook*

Parler a pris de l'importance aprs l'lection prsidentielle amricaine de 2020, lorsque des politiciens conservateurs et des stars des mdias ont commenc  dfendre Parler comme une alternative  Facebook et Twitter et aux politiques de modration de contenu respectives de ces plateformes. Le 9 novembre 2020, Parler comptait plus de 5 millions d'utilisateurs actifs, soit une multiplication par huit par rapport  la semaine prcdente, selon une dclaration de l'poque de John Matze, son PDG de l'poque.

Mais certains de ces comptes sont depuis devenus inactifs. Aprs la rcente annonce de vente de Parler, la socit a envoy des e-mails  des centaines de VIP, dont certains ont ensuite dclar aux mdias qu'ils avaient peu d'associations avec le site.

Parler a compt environ 1,3 million de visites sur le site au mois d'aot, selon le traceur d'analyse de site Web Similarweb. Cela se compare aux 6,8 milliards de visites du site de Twitter en aot et aux 18,2 milliards de Facebook.


Mme d'autres applications alternatives comme Gettr de Gettr Usa Inc. et Truth Social de Trump Media & Technology Group Corp. (fonde par l'ancien prsident Donald Trump) ont devanc Parler par des marges importantes en termes de visites de sites. En aot, Truth Social a enregistr 9 millions de visites sur le site et Gettr en a enregistr 7,2 millions, selon Similarweb.

De plus, aprs l'acquisition de DynaScale, Parlement Technologies a tent de vendre Parler  un acheteur consentant. Un acheteur potentiel a dclar que la plateforme ne comptait qu'environ 50 000 utilisateurs actifs quotidiens en octobre 2022.

Les plateformes qui sont plus spcialises ont tendance  tre plus difficiles  dvelopper, a dclar Eric Dahan, PDG et cofondateur d'Open Influence, une socit de marketing d'influence qui travaille avec des crateurs de contenu :  Je ne le vois pas vraiment avoir une adoption massive, mais je le vois avoir un public de niche trs actif , a-t-il dclar.  Il est vraiment difficile de lancer une plateforme sociale. Et il est encore plus difficile d'en maintenir une nouvelle, car ces plateformes existantes ont tellement de rsistance. Il doit donc y avoir quelque chose d'intrinsquement unique dans l'ensemble de fonctionnalits [de Parler] .

En plus du contenu, les plateformes de mdias sociaux montises dpendent gnralement de la publicit. La base d'annonces de Parler ressemblerait probablement  celle des annonceurs qui peuplent les ondes des missions de radio ou de tlvision de droite, a dclar Will Duffield, analyste de la parole et de la gouvernance d'Internet au Cato Institute, un groupe de rflexion sur la libert d'expression bas  Washington, D.C.

 De nombreuses entreprises servent la droite qui pourraient avoir l'impression d'tre victimes de discrimination sur Twitter , a dclar Duffield.  Et donc vous n'avez pas besoin de beaucoup plus que cela - des supplments et des publicits sur les armes  feu... Je pense qu'il y a beaucoup de place pour des plateformes de niche finances par la publicit .

Fin octobre, le traceur d'analyse de site Web Similarweb estimait que Parler gnre entre 2 et 5 millions de dollars par an grce  sa publicit, ses ventes de marchandises et son march de jetons non fongibles.

Un march de la publicit en ligne de plus en plus difficile affecte galement les plateformes de mdias sociaux grand public telles que Twitter et Snapchat, qui ont augment le nombre d'utilisateurs actifs quotidiens, mais ont encore du mal  montiser leurs fonctionnalits principales.


*Un rachat par Kanye West qui n'aura pas mis long feu*

Kanye West, le musicien dsormais connu sous le nom Ye, a amorc l'opration de rachat de Parler le 17 octobre. L'acquisition a t annonce par Parler dans un communiqu de presse, qui prcisait alors que la plateforme a conclu avec Ye un accord de principe qui devrait tre finalis dans le courant de l'anne 2021.  Dans un monde o les opinions conservatrices sont considres comme controverses, nous devons nous assurer que nous avons le droit de nous exprimer librement , a dclar Ye dans le communiqu de presse.

Dans un communiqu de presse, George Farmer, PDG de Parlement Technologies, a dclar que l'opration allait  changer le monde, et changer la faon dont le monde pense  la libert d'expression . Il a ajout :  Ye fait une avance rvolutionnaire dans l'espace mdiatique de la libert d'expression et n'aura plus jamais  craindre d'tre retir des mdias sociaux. Une fois de plus, Ye prouve qu'il a une longueur d'avance sur les mdias traditionnels. Le Parlement sera honor de l'aider  atteindre ses objectifs .

*Mais l'accord de Kanye West pour acheter le rseau social Parler n'aura dur qu'un mois*

Le propritaire de Parler a annonc la fin de l'accord peu aprs que Kanye West aprs qu'il ait dclar  Je vois de bonnes choses chez Hitler  lors d'une apparition dans l'mission Infowars d'Alex Jones. Kanye West a t galement suspendu de Twitter peu aprs avoir post une image d'une croix gamme  l'intrieur de l'toile de David.

Dans une dclaration envoye par courriel  plusieurs organismes de presse, Parlement Technologies a dclar qu'elle  a convenu mutuellement avec Ye de mettre fin  l'intention de vente de Parler. Cette dcision a t prise dans l'intrt des deux parties  la mi-novembre. Parler continuera  poursuivre les opportunits futures de croissance et l'volution de la plateforme pour notre communaut dynamique .

Parler et Ye avaient annonc un accord de fusion le 17 octobre dernier. L'accord a t conclu aprs que Ye ait fait des publications antismites qui ont fait verrouiller son compte Twitter, le mettant en mode lecture seule tout en le laissant visible au public. Le compte Twitter de Ye a t dbloqu fin octobre, au moment o l'acquisition de Twitter par Elon Musk tait finalise. Musk a soutenu Ye publiquement, mais a dclar que le dblocage du compte avait eu lieu avant l'acquisition et que Twitter  ne m'a pas consult ni inform .

On ne sait pas combien de personnes sont actuellement employes pour travailler sur la plateforme de mdias sociaux Parler ni o elle se dirige  partir d'ici. Au moment de la publication, l'entreprise n'a plus qu'un seul poste  pourvoir sur son site Web*: grer les installations de son centre de donnes  Los Angeles.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de Parler ?
 ::fleche::  Le rseau social est-il dsormais une coque vide voue  disparatre ? Dans quelle mesure ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la stratgie visant  s'loigner de la dpendance des grandes entreprises technologiques en rachetant  coup de millions de dollars Dynascale malgr une croissance anmique des utilisateurs dj bien peu nombreux ? 

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Parler affirme qu'il est de retour sans la "Big Tech" aprs avoir t vir d'Amazon Web Services, et avoir pass plus d'un mois hors service
 ::fleche::  Le compte Parler de John Matze, son cofondateur et ancien PDG, aurait t bloqu, aprs qu'il a demand  ses followers de le suivre sur l'application de messagerie Telegram

----------

